# Zander in Ostfriesland 3



## IngoSuntken (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Wie in den letzten Jahren soll es auch dieses Jahr dieses Thema geben! Die älteren Boardies vermissen Teil 3 unserer Ostfriesland-Raubfisch-Serie vielleicht schon!? Nun, der Mai war zandermäßig nicht schlecht, im Juni waren wir irgendwie alle nicht richtig angeln, aber langsam soll es wieder losgehen! 
Das herbstliche Wetter der letzen Woche bekam den Raubfischen anscheinend sehr gut und dementsprechend gut beißen sie auch! Allein letztes WE konnte ich 5 Zander, 7 Hechte bis 85cm und 8 große Barsche fangen! Alles auf den guten alten Manns Shad in 11cm rosa und gelb/orange.
Tatort: Großraum Emden!   
GUEN hat die letzten Tage auch wieder zugeschlagen, so hatte er z.B. gestern 4 Zander bis ca. 60cm!  :g 

Gruß Ingo

P.S.: Albi und GUEN, ich bitte um rege Unterstützung!  #h


----------



## IngoSuntken (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Und hier mal einige Pics dazu! Z.B. ein 3 Pfd. Barsch und 2 Zander vom vergangenen Freitag!

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## AndreasB (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin Ingo,

schön mal wieder ein paar Pics von Räubern aus Ostfriesland zu sehen.
Freue mich schon auf Eure weiteren Bilder im Part III.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## IngoSuntken (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo!

@MichiHH und Andreas: Da sind ja schon wieder die ersten Bekannten!  #h 
Der Barsch wog einige Stunden nach dem Fang genau 1450g. Er hatte also zu Lebzeiten knapp über 1500g! Die Länge lag zwischen 44 und 45cm!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## anguilla (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Ingo! :m

schön, mal wieder was von Dir zu hören! 
Vorallem von solchen tollen Fischen...

Viele Grüße an Guen und Albi...bin Ende Juli wieder in Eurer Nähe...


----------



## Locke (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Jepp,

aus der Emdener Ecke gibbet wieder News! #6

Petri zu den tollen Fischen.
Also der Barsch, ne ne ne. Sowat hätt´ich dann auch mal gerne!

Gruss Locke


----------



## Knobbes (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@IngoSuntken,
Glückwunsch zu den Fängen, wie gross war den der 3 Pfund Barsch?
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Waldi (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin,
ich bin eigentlich eher der Salzwasserfetischist. Bin aber im Sommer, wenn an der Küste nichts läuft, auch mal den Raubfischen auf der Spur. Ich bin jetzt 2 Jahre BVO-Mitglied und habe bis auf einen Aalansitz im Außenhafen Emden, meine Angelberechtigung noch nie wirklich nutzen können. Ich fahre auf dem Weg zum Brandungsangeln and der Knock in Emden immer an Eurem Bansmeer vorbei.
In diesem Jahr möchte ich es endlich mal schaffen, ein paar mal meine BVO-Mitgliedschaft zu nutzen und Euch ein paar Zander entführen.
Da laut Verordnung das befischen des Bansmeeres vom Ufer aus nicht gestattet ist, fällt das Bansmeer wohl für mich aus. Da ich aber hier die Wahl zwischen 142 Gewässern auf einer riesigen Wasserfläche habe wäre ich für ein paar Tips in Richtung gute Uferangelplätze eher im Südlichen Bereich des BVO-Gebietes dankbar.
Auch wenn hier mal was gemeinsam laufen sollte bin ich gern mal dabei.
Bis denn dann
Waldi


----------



## Guen (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Leute ,klar berichten wir auch in diesem Jahr wieder aus Ostfriesland !Ich habe mir allerdings ein Haus gekauft,direkt am Meer ,habe also nicht soviel Zeit zum angeln,muss umbauen !Ingo hat den grossen Barsch übrigens vor meiner Terasse gefangen   ,dazu hatte ich noch nen 34er Barsch und nen kleinen Hecht ,so um die 60cm !Bin bald wieder online ,dann gibt es regelmässige Berichte und Bilder  #h !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Paule (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

der barsch ist echt hammer!


----------



## IngoSuntken (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo!

In letzter Zeit war es etwas ruhig an unseren Kanälen geworden. Auf Gufi ging sehr wenig. So wenig, dass ein reiner Gufi-Zander-Angler wie ich nach langer Zeit mal wieder mit Köfis auf Zander angreifen wollte! Der Hauptgrund waren heute eigentlich Aale, aber nebenbei ein paar Köfiruten auf Zander.......!
Der Ergebnis waren: ein 90er Zander, der sehr schlank war und daher nur knapp über 6000g wog, ein 55er Zander und 4 Aale um die 50cm.
Gegen 22.30 Uhr zwang uns dann ein herannahendes Gewitter zum Aufgeben!
Tatort: Ein wunderschöner Kanal im Großraum Emden!   

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Tierfreund (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin, moin Guen und Ingo,

schön, daß der Winterschlaf bei Euch auch so langsam endet  :q  und ihr wieder mit tollen Fotos und Berichten im Board glänzt.

Guen: Nochmals Glückwunsch zum Traumhäusle!

Ingo: Weiß gar nicht, wozu ich Dir zuerst gratulieren soll ;+ Auf alle Fälle wieder tolle Fische mit denn die Friesen Jungens auf sich aufmerksam machen. #r


----------



## IngoSuntken (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Tierfreund: Ja, wir wachen so langsam auf!    Danke für die Glückwünsche!  #h 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## anguilla (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Mensch Ingo, das ist ja ein Prachtzander! :m

Dickes Petri! #r

Freu mich schon auf kommende Woche...


----------



## Knobbes (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Ingo, Glückwunsch zu dem schönen Zander.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## DozeyDragoN (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin!

Schicker Brocken, Ingo!

Werde ab morgen auch endlich wieder in Friesland unterwegs sein. Hab meine Kanäle und Seen schon richtig vermißt ...

Gruß, DD


----------



## Albatros (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin Ingo#h

hatte diesen Thread schon total vermisst, haste Klasse gemacht :m Glückwunsch zu Deinen tollen Fängen, da haste ja noch ordentlich nachgelegt#6 Ich mags gar nicht erzählen, aber ich hatte erst 4 Zander bis 55cm, war aber auch nur ein paar Mal los. Im Moment sind wir alle Nase lang am renovieren, aber ab nächste Woche habe ich 
Urlaub und dann gehts zur Sache, Boot liegt wieder am Bans Meer  Viel Erfolg noch :m


----------



## Locke (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

90 cm.....hmmm da fängt man das Träumen an!
Super Ausbeute! Glückwunsch zu den Fängen und bitte auf dem laufenden halten.

@Guen
Kommste noch zum angeln? Umbau lässt doch kaum Zeit, oder?

Gruss Locke


----------



## IngoSuntken (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo!

@ Alle: Danke für die Glückwünsche!  #h 

@ Albatros: Hey, das ist doch auch gut, 4 Zander bis 55cm. Das sind allemal schöne Fische. Und da kommen noch viele mehr. Dazu muß man nicht mal hellsehen können!  #6 Wie bist du eigentlich mit deiner neuen Digicam zufrieden?

Gestern ließ sich noch ein 58er überlisten. Dazu noch 5 schöne Aale.  #: 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## IngoSuntken (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo!

Heute waren GUEN und ich in aller Frühe auf einem unserer schönen Binnenseen unterwegs. Gegen 5.15 Uhr waren wir auf dem Wasser und fingen an, die Scharkanten mir unseren Gufis abzuklopfen! Aber es kamen
keine Bisse! Nach zweimaligem Wechsel der Position fing GUEN gegen 6.30 Uhr den ersten Zander von fast 50cm auf einen schwarz/gelben Kopyto!
Es folgten zwei Fehlbisse bei mir, bis ein etwa 40cm langer Mini-Zander den Weg zum Boot fand und gleich wieder zurück!  :a 
Ein erneuter Wechsel der Angelstelle brachte dann einen Fehlbiss bei GUEN, bis wir um 8.00 Uhr beschlossen, einen letzten Versuch zu starten, um danach den Heimweg anzutreten! 20 Minuten lang passierte nichts und beschlossen wir, die letzten Würfe für diesen Tag zu machen! Beim letzten Wurf fing ich dann noch einen 65er Zander auf einen schwarz/weißen Kopyto!
Das war es dann für heute!  #h 

Gruß von GUEN und Ingo!


----------



## Albatros (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin Ingo#h

machst du auch noch was anners, wie nur angeln:q Sauber, weiter so :m Mit meiner neuen Digi bin ich super zufrieden, was man von den paar Fotos die ich gemacht habe, sagen kann. Die Akkuzeiten sind absolute spitze. Demnächst kommen auch mal wieder ein paar Pics von mir...


----------



## IngoSuntken (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo!

@Albatros: Momentan habe ich ja Urlaub. Und da ich nebenbei unheimlich viel lernen muß, für die bevorstehende Meisterprüfung, ist das Angeln die beste Entspannung. Wenn dann die Zander bei uns auch noch so gut wie seit Jahren nicht mehr beißen im Sommer, was macht dann jemand, der Urlaub hat?    #a  Ja, die Digicam ist einfach super!  :m 

Übrigens war ich gestern nochmals angeln und zwar am Abend. Mein Kollege Jochen wollte endlich mal wieder auf Zander fischen und so zogen wir dann gegen Abend los in Richtung Emden! Wir planten, bis etwa Mitternacht mit Köfis auf Zander zu angeln. Nebenbei sollte es noch ein wenig auf Aal gehen. 
In der Dunkelheit kamen die Bisse!
Gegen 22.45 Uhr fing Jochen mit einem Doppelschlag 2 Zander von 55cm. Als wir dann um 0 Uhr einpackten, zog endlich eine meiner Zanderposen ab und nach kurzem Drill landete dann ein 78cm langer Zander mit genau 4000g Gewicht im Kescher! 
Ein toller Abend, der durch 4 Aale zwischen 45 und 60cm abgerundet wurde!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Locke (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Ingo

Also, das Frühaufsteher-Bild sieht man Dir an, haste wohl nicht ausgeschlafen,wa???  
Schöner Fisch und der am Abend ist doch ne richtig gute Abrundung des Angeltages! #6

So schönes Ententeichwetter!

Gruss Locke


----------



## Guen (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Jungs ,bin wieder online  :l ,sitze gerade mit dem Laptop auf der Terrasse,etwa 1,5m hinter mir liegt mein Boot,W-Lan macht es möglich !Wenn ich mit der Bedienung des Gerätes vertraut bin gibt es auch wieder Bilder  !

Jo ,der Ingo fängt recht gut ,obwohl wir beide der Meinung sind das es nicht besonders gut beisst ,die Zander sind zur Zeit recht zurückhaltend ,wie läuft es denn bei Euch so ?

Zeit zum angeln habe ich schon ,zur Zeit fische ich aber nur sehr wenig !

Gruss Guen


----------



## IngoSuntken (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo!

@GUEN: Glückwunsch!!!  #v Es hat ja offensichtlich geklappt! Ja, die Lage ist genial! Traumhaus! 
Eigentlich hast Du recht. Auch wenn ich sehr zufrieden bin in letzter Zeit, muß ich sagen, dass es teilweise und besonders mit Kunstködern echt mies läuft. Auch aus anderen Bereichen Ostfrieslands hört man, dass fast keine Zander gefangen werden! Mit dem Köderfisch läuft es aber noch recht gut in der Dämmerung, oder wie gestern, nachts! Dann rauben die Jungs im 30cm tiefen Uferwasser!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Albatros (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Ingo

Wie Recht Du doch hast :q #6

@Guen

na endlich mein Alter, biste wieder online, sauber :m


Jo das mit dem Haus stimmt schon, Top Lage und schöne Aussicht auf`s Meer. Tee und Spinnfischen von der Terasse, einfach traumhaft! Gestern war ich noch mal für ein Stündchen am Treckfahrtstief Höhe "Lange Rack", kurz vor dem Knick zu Marienwehr, aber wie Ingo schon sagt, mit der Spinfischrute hat sich nichts getan...


----------



## Guen (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin Jungs ,ich mache mal nen Nichtfangbericht   ,also ich war auf dem Uppi ,ungefähr 1.5 Stunden und nix ging  !

Aber morgen früh wollte Albi aufs Meer ,mal sehen ob morgens was geht ,eventuell fahre ich auch nochmal raus  !


Gruss Guen


----------



## HoHo (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin zusammen,

schön mal wieder was aus der Ecke zu hören.
@ Guen: War am Donnerstag auf´m "Uppi". War auch nix. 2 kleinere Barsche auf Spinner.Morgen geht´s nochmal auf Aal und Zander, die letzten Urlaubstage nutzen.
Viel Erfolg noch,
HoHo


----------



## Albatros (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Nabend Ostfriesen,

alle noch wach wa :q Guen, sitzte gerade auf der Terasse mit Kerzenlicht und Laptop:q Ja, mal schauen was nachher geht, der Lütte schläft schon  wo er doch mit will


----------



## Ossipeter (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Habts ihr gut, ich muss noch bis 1.8. warten, aber dann!!!!


----------



## Albatros (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

So, war heute morgen mit meinem Lütten auf dem Bans Meer, aber außer zwei 40er und einem 45er ging auch nichts. Köder war der gute alte Slottershad in schwarz/gelb. Zupfer gabs auch keine mehr, also waren wir wieder pünktlich zum Frühstück mit Brötchen zuhause


----------



## IngoSuntken (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo!

@ Albatros: Glückwunsch!  :m  War doch voll in Ordnung! Seid ihr noch nass geworden? Toller Sommer 2004!  :c 

Die letzten zwei Tage war ich auch wieder los. Freitag ging auf Zander nichts, dafür hatte ich noch 6 gute Aale.

Gestern hatte ich um 23.30 Uhr einen Hammer-Biss auf ein 20cm Rotauge. Der Fisch zog vom eigenen Ufer ans gegenüberliegende Ufer und dann ca. 80m kanalabwärts. Da Zander ja bekanntlich sehr schnell schlucken und ich dem Fisch eigentlich ausreichend Zeit gelassen hatte, setze ich dann den Anhieb und der Fisch stand im ersten Moment wie ein Stein. Dann kreischte kurz die Bremse los, der Fisch nahm ca. 5m Schnur und weg war der Kontakt! Da der Köderfisch relativ wenige, dafür gewaltige Bißspuren aufwies, war es wohl ein großer Zander und kein Hecht. Das Bissmuster deutete darauf! Schade! 
Aber 8 Aale bis 65cm und eine 3 Pfd. Karausche machten den Abend trotzdem noch akzeptabel!  :a  

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Guen (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Glückwunsch Albi und Ingo  !

@Ingo

Wir sollten Dich Aalspezi nennen   !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Waldi (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin Ostfriesen,
ich habe vor ca. 2 Wochen hier versucht Euch ein paar Hinweise zu entlocke. Die Geschichte vom sturen Ostfriesen hielt ich eigentlich für gelogen. Werde hier nun eines Besseren belehrt und will nun versuchen Euch nicht länger zu stören.
Gruß aus dem Emsland


----------



## Guen (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Waldi

Glaube ich nicht ,ich bin zwar erst seit ein paar Tagen wieder regelmässig online ,ich glaube aber nicht das die anderen Boardies mit Informationen geizen  !


Gruss Guen


----------



## Guen (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Waldi

Ich habe Deine Anfrage jetzt gelesen ,hast tatsächlich keine Antwort bekommen ,das ist aber keine böse Absicht ,deswegen sollte man nicht gleich eingeschnappt sein   !

Was verstehst Du unter südliches Ostfriesland ?Das Bansmeer ist leider für Gastangler nicht zugelassen  ,sonst könntest Du gerne mit mir dorthin  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Albatros (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin Ingo#h

ne nass sind wir nicht mehr geworden, bei uns hat es nur ab und an mal angefangen zu nieseln, sonst war es trocken. Waren etwa bis 10.30 Uhr vor Ort  Schiete mit dem Monsterbiss, aber der kommt wieder wirst schon sehen 

@waldi

ich habe hier jetzt bis Seite 8 zurückgeblättert und Deinen Thread leider nicht gefunden, oder auch nur überlesen. Ich denke auch nicht das es Absicht war,
vielleicht waren an diesem Tag recht viele Threads und dieser eine wurde im Moment nicht beantwortet und ruck zuck, ist er zu weit unten und gerät in Vergessenheit. Antworte doch noch mal in diesem Thread und er steht wieder oben. Ich bin sicher, da kommen noch einige Antworten...


----------



## Waldi (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin,
war zwar etwas forsch, hat ja aber funktioniert - ihr habt mich wahrgenommen. Bitte nicht denken, daß ich immer so schnell den Beleidigten spiele. 
@Guen  Unter südliches Ostfriesland meine ich alle Gewässer des BVO die für mich aus Papenburg eben naher sind als irgend ein Kanal bei Aurich oder so. Ich habe ja auch geschrieben, daß ich MITGLIED bin, also dann auch in Bansmeer angeln dürfte. Ich lese aber in meinen Unterlagen des BVO, daß das Uferangeln im Bansmeer nicht erlaubt ist. Ich wollte nur mal Zwei Drei gute Uferangelplätze die mit dem Auto gut zu erreichen sind um mal meine BVO-Mitgliedschaft zu nutzen. Bei dem riesigen Gewässerangebot ist das für Ortsunkundige nicht einfach.

@ Albatros Wie kanst Du eigentlich bei 3 Seiten bis Seite 8 zurückblättern ???

Gruß Waldi


----------



## Guen (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Waldi

Kannst mit mir aufs Bansmeer ,gebe mir mal ne Tel.Nummer per PN  !

@Albi
Höhere Mathematik  #r !

Gruss Guen


----------



## IngoSuntken (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo!

@ Waldi: Auch ich muß mich GUEN und Albi anschließen. Deine Nachfrage ist irgendwie untergegangen. Denn normalerweise geizen wir absolut nicht mit Tips. Da du dich ja an der Knock gut auskennst, kennst du bestimmt auch das Knockster Tief!? Da gibt es auch gute Möglichkeiten, mit dem Auto nah heranzukommen! Und einen sehr guten Zanderbestand! Erwiesenermaßen..  !

@ Albi: Ja, war echt ärgerlich mit dem Biß. Wenn nicht er persönlich, aber vielleicht kommen ja irgendwann seine Brüder und Schwestern!   

Gestern war ich erstmal schockiert. Alle Weideländer an den guten Angelstellen der letzten Wochen sind neuerdings mit Kühen und Bullen beweidet. Da mußte ich total umplanen. Also, eine ganz neue Stelle testen! Ca. 500m Fußmarsch, aber dank Angel-Schubkarren kein Problem.
Die Stelle war optisch gut, es wurde seeeehr kühl für einen Sommerabend  #c  und es bissen leider nur zwei Aale (aber gute!!!) und gegen 0.30 Uhr der Abschlußzander mit etwa 55cm auf ein 18cm !!! Rotauge! Großer Köder, kleiner Fisch!?   Oder wie war das???

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Waldi (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo,
@Guen PN ist raus
@Ingo, danke für die Info - Wo ist es denn am Knockster Tief besser, direkt im Mahlbusen oder weiter landeinwärtz z.B. in Höhe Brücke Rysumer Landstraße?
Gruß Waldi


----------



## IngoSuntken (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Waldi: Der Mahlbusen ist flacher, als das Knockster Tief. Aber man fängt dort eigentlich alles, besonders Aal. An der Rysumer Brücke läuft es ab September gut auf Zander. Aber nicht nur dort. Eigentlich an fast allen Bereichen des Knockster Tiefs. Auch beim Schießstand kommst du ans Wasser ran. Seltsamerweise sind dort aber die Aalfänge eher bescheiden.
Schicke mir doch mal ne PM mit deinen Vostellungen ,bzw. Zielfischen. Dann kann ich noch genauer werden!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## HoHo (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin Ossis,
tolle Fänge wieder. Sagt mal, wie sieht´s denn mit den Wollhandkrabben aus? Letzte Woche bin ich abgedreht. Ich wollte mit Tauwürmern ein paar Barsche fangen, habe aber die leckeren "Daukes" an die Krabben verfüttert. Von den 3 Ruten, die ich im Wasser hatte, waren mind. immer 2 in Bewegung. Das ist doch der Hammer.
Wie ist´s denn im Knockster zur Zeit?
Gruß, HoHo


----------



## IngoSuntken (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo!

@ Hoho: Die ersten Krabben im KT sind da. 2 bis 4 zerschnitte Köfis am Abend sind aber noch voll akzeptabel. Es nervt noch lange nicht! Kommt aber bald!

Bin gerade wieder da aus Richtung Emden. War mit meinem Arbeitskollegen Karl los, der mal wieder gerne auf Aal angeln wollte. Und er fing sogar seinen bis dato größten. Karl hatte 4 Stück von etwa 50cm bis ca. ??? Ich hatte ebenfalls 4 Aale, zwei von etwa 55cm und zwei Minis, die den direkten Weg zurück ins Wasser nahmen! Karl hatte gegen 22 Uhr noch einen 50cm Zander auf Köfi und ich konnte 5 Minuten später einen Zander von 62cm für mich verbuchen. Um 0 Uhr war dann Schluß. Gut 4 Stunden geangelt und das auch noch voll ausgeglichen! 

Gute Nacht!
Ingo


----------



## Guen (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Supi Ingo ,schöne Fische  !Ich hatte heute morgen 5 Zander ,zwei um die 50cm und drei kleine um die 40cm !Dazu noch drei Aussteiger und einige Bisse ,Gewässer Uphuser Meer  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Albatros (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Glückwunsch Jungs, zu den Fischen :m

@Waldi

ich Depp, ich habe das Forum "Raubfischangeln" bis Seite 8 durchsucht#q Anstatt hier zu gucken  #2


----------



## Guen (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Heute morgen war ich mit meiner Freundin auf einem der vielen ostfriesischen Binnenseen  ,sie fängt an zu fischen ,ich will Ihr erklären wie es geht !Originalspruch von Ihr : "Was erzählst Du da ,ich habe schon einen "  !Resultat heute morgen :


Insa : 2 Zander  #a 

Guen: -----

Nur zwei Aussteiger auf Drachkovitch und ein paar vorsichtige Bisse !
Zur Zeit ist der Zandernachwuchs unterwegs ,kaum gute  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## IngoSuntken (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ GUEN:    That´s life! Ich hoffe, du hast danach nicht...  #2 ! Im Ernst! Glückwunsch an Insa!!! #r  
Man muß das auch so sehen: Du hast auch ja anspruchsvoller gefischt!    Mit dem klangvollen Drachkovitch-System!  #a 

Also bis nachher dann! Wollen wir hoffen, dass alles gut läuft heute und morgen! 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Albatros (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moinsen#h

auch wieder da, habe Guen und Insa noch getroffen. Bei mir waren`s auch nur 2, ebenfalls aus der Kinderstube  :c 

@Guen

Anker liegt in Deinem Boot in der Kiste  :m Wäre gut wenn Du ihn wieder mit zurück nimmst und bei Gelegenheit mal wieder rum bringst, will die Tage sicherlich noch mal los


----------



## Guen (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Oki Albi ,mache ich dann ,das Boot liegt wieder an der Terasse   !

Gestern und heute fand ein kleines AB-Treffen mit Tierfreund,Anguilla,Ingo Suntken und mir statt  !Ein paar Fische wurden auch gefangen,ich möchte aber dem Bericht von Anguilla und Tierfreund nicht vorgreifen !

Gruss Guen


----------



## IngoSuntken (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ GUEN: Richtig, wir greifen nicht vor! 
Aber vorweg mal zwei kleine Impressionen von gestern!
Nur zwei Bildchen, kein Text!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Insel (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Leute, ich bin jetzt auch online hier. Mal gucken, ob ich auch mehr über Fänge zu berichten habe. Wie schon von Guen berichtet hatte ich gestern zwei Zander, mal gucken ob mehr draus wird.

Gruss Insel


----------



## Tierfreund (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin, moin - und das im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Mußten erstmal bischen ausschlafen. #u  Anguilla hat soeben die Heimreise nach Chemnitz angetreten und war mit dem Hiererlebten (im hohen Norden) sehr zufrieden. Werde mich gleich an einen kleinen Bericht (Besuch in Ostfriesland) zum Besuch bei Insa, Guenther und Ingo in Ostfriesland setzen.

Ach Insa - Insel - herzlich Willkommen. Jetzt muß Guen der alte Zanderpapst aber aufpassen. 

Guen: Ein Tip - verstecke schnell die Geheimwaffen.


----------



## IngoSuntken (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Insel:  #h  Herzlich Willkommen im Board! Und weitere gute Fänge!  #a  #6


----------



## Waldi (2. August 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin,
ein tolles Treffen habt Ihr da hinbekommen und Glückwunsch zu den Fängen. Der Barsch ist ja echt der Hammer.
Ich gehöre nun auch zu den Glücklichen, die einmal mit Guen auf`s Meer dürfen. Morgen früh gehts los und ich bin jetzt schon zufrieden , da es wohl einen mißglückten Angeltag mit Guen nicht geben kann. 
Also Guen bis morgen, und der Rest bis übermorgen beim Lesen meines Berichtes von Waldis erster Zanderbootstour.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Tierfreund (3. August 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Na da bin ich aber mal gespannt.

Guen: Der Wedge Tail ist leider verschieden. :c  Doch zuvor konnte ich ihn zumindest an einem Zander testen. Hatte gestern morgen neun Zander bis 55 cm, zwei vorm Kescher verloren und `ne Menge Bisse an der Weserstelle. Die meisten habe ich allerdings auf einen schwarz/weißen HS-Shad gefangen. War alles traumhaft.


----------



## jottweebee (3. August 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin, Moin
Kannst Du Info zum Brandungsangeln an der Knock geben?
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Guen (3. August 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Mensch Hendrik ,Gratulation zu dem Superangeltag  #r !Waldi und ich waren Schneider ,nix,nicht mal nen Zupfer  #d !Wir lagen von kurz nach 6 Uhr bis fast 9 Uhr im dichten Nebel  #q !


@Jürgen

Nee ,fürs Brandungsangeln bin ich der falsche Mann ,aber ich glaube Ingo und Hoho haben da gute Erfahrungen,oder Mädels ?


Gruss Guen


----------



## Waldi (3. August 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin,
@Guen, noch mal ein dickes Dankeschön für die romantische Nebelfahrt. War auch ohne Fischkontakt eine gelungene Aktion. Ich sag nur - auf ein Neues.

@Jürgen, Brandungsangeln an der Knock ist wohl zur Zeit eher Grabbenfüttern. Suurhusen sitzt momentan am Seedeich und hat vor 5 min per SMS gesendet - die Knock ist tot -
Weitere Knockinfos findest Du im Brandungs.- u. Plattfischboard
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Waldi (3. August 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Guen hier findest Du meine 3 Skatbrüder, von denen ich Dir erzählt habe.
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/showthread.php?t=28231&page=2&pp=15
schau mal rein
Gruß Waldi


----------



## IngoSuntken (3. August 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Tierfreund: Gratulation! Top-Ergebnis!  #6  Aber wir werden wohl wirklich alle von der Kinderstube verfolgt momentan!  ;+ Naja, heute werde ich wieder angreifen und schauen, was die Zander in der Nacht so machen! Mit Köfis von 15cm aufwärts...! 

@ Waldi, GUEN: Schade, dabei lief es so gut in den letzen Tagen!  #d  Aber wenn das Angeln immer vorhersehbar wäre, wo bliebe da noch der Reiz! 
War übrigens auch am Sonntag zum ersten mal seit Wochen Schneider! Kein Zander, kein Aal, aber Brassen in Massen!  #a  :c 
Übrigens, nette Idee, mit deinem Teich, Waldi!   

@ Jürgen: Die Brandung ist nicht so meine Welt! Aber hier sind einige Spezis unterwegs im Board! Frage doch im Themenbereich "Brandungsangeln" nach! 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Waldi (5. August 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Ingo, danke für Deine PN. Werde es in den nächsten Tagen mal im Knockster Tief versuchen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## IngoSuntken (5. August 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Waldi: Alles klar! Viel Glück dabei!


Momentan ist irgendwie die Luft raus. Auch an den Top-Stellen!  ;+  Ob es an der Hitze liegt, am hellen Mond der letzten Tage, wer weiß...??  ;+ 
Vorgestern ließ sich bis tief in die Nacht hinein kein Zander überlisten, aber immerhin noch zwei Aale. Ein Aal der 3 Pfund-Klasse versuchte sich an einem Rotauge von 15cm und hatte offensichtlich noch nicht geschluckt. Kurz vorm Kescher verabschiedete er sich! Dummerweise durfte ich die Schlange noch im Schein der Kopflampe bewundern! Wäre ein toller Fang gewesen!  

Gestern dann wieder kein Zander, aber immerhin noch 6 Aale, davon 3 um die 60cm! 

Jetzt ist erstmal Schluß mit dem Angeln für ne Weile. Es läuft einfach nicht momentan!

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Guen (5. August 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Ingo ,ich wollte morgen in aller Hergottsfrühe los ,möchtest Du mit     ?

Gruss Guen


----------



## IngoSuntken (5. August 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ GUEN: Danke für das Angebot!  #6 Aber ich muß morgen in aller Frühe zu nem Bekannten und an seinem Computer etwas ändern. Und der PC steht in einem Raum direkt unter dem Dach! Darum will ich da vor der Mittagszeit fertig sein! (schwitz)
Warst du noch los?

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Tierfreund (10. August 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Jungs - läuft denn gar nix mehr bei Euch?

Werde morgen zeitig früh mein Glück an der Weser wieder herausfordern.

Ingo: Hast Du meine Nachricht bekommen? Würde mir gern mal den Barsch aus einer anderen Perspektive betrachten.


----------



## Guen (10. August 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Tierfreund,nö ,die Affenhitze habe ich mir nicht angetan  #u (ich glaube ich werde alt und weich  :q ),ich wollte aber wohl am Freitagmorgen los !Das Wetter soll ja anders werden ,davon verspreche ich mir was und wenn es nicht so igitt igitt nass  :q  wird gehts aufs Wasser !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Tierfreund (11. August 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Jou Guen, die Hitze ist auch nix für mich. Selbst heute Morgen (4.30) waren es hier noch 22 Grad. Aber die Weser war dennoch wieder äußerst freigiebig. Konnte 5 wunderschöne Zanderlein bis 59 cm landen. #v 
Für den Freitag viel Petri!


----------



## Albatros (11. August 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Guen, die Tage geht bestimmt wieder was. Haste Sonntag schon was vor, wollen wir aufs Meer?


----------



## Ossipeter (11. August 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

lasst mir noch ein paar drin im "Meer"


----------



## Guen (13. August 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Ich glaube nicht ,dass das gleich was wird ,es schüttelt wie aus Eimern :e !Und bei Nebel und starkem Regen habe ich bisher nie was gefangen   !Mal schauen wie es in 2 Stunden aussieht  :g !

@Albi

Sonntag kann ich leider nicht ,da wollte einer aus HH kommen und eventuell meine Segeljolle kaufen   !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Guen (13. August 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Das wird nix ,pisst wie Sau  :c !

Gruss Guen


----------



## pioner (13. August 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

nee, wenn`s bis dahin nicht besser wird  , ansonsten gehe ich einfach mit Sohnemann los. Viel Glück beim Verkauf, hoffentlich nimmt er es gleich mit #6

Gruß Albatros


----------



## soeketroete (17. August 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Liebe Ostfriesen,
ab Samstg werde ich euch "heimsuchen". #: Ic habe für 14 Tage ein Häuschen in Emden, direkt am Kanal gebucht. Kleines Mototboot ist auch vorhanden.
Hat einer von Euch erfahrenen Zanderanglern Bock, mit mir mal einen Tag loszuziehen und mich in die Geheimnisse Eurer Region einzuführen?
Ich freue mich über eine PN, den Rest können wir ja dabb vor Ort per Tel. regeln (online bin ich in meinem Feriendomizil natürlich nicht  )


----------



## Guen (17. August 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Soeketroete

Klar haben wir Zeit für Boardiebesuch  !PN mit Tel.Nummer ist unterwegs  !Wo in Emden bist Du denn ?

Habe in den letzten Tagen im Uppi recht gut gefangen  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## soeketroete (18. August 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@guen
Habe schon geantwortet, und freue mich auf unser Treffen #:  #6 . Da werde ich sicher erfahren, was ein "Uppi" ist  :q


----------



## Guen (22. August 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Habe heute morgen auf dem Uppi zwar keinen Zander gefangen ,dafür aber nen 80er Hecht  !Wem könnte ich ein Foto senden ,der es dann für mich einstellt ?

Gruss Guen


----------



## Guen (22. August 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Mal ein Test  !


http://kairies.de/albums/ab-fotos/unwet_016.thumb.jpg


Gruss Guen


----------



## Guen (22. August 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

http://gallery.kairies.de/ab-fotos/Hecht_002


----------



## JosiHH (22. August 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin zusammen,

als alter Exil-Fastostfriese will ich die nächsten 2 Wochen mal wieder Urlaub im Hotel Mama in Wilhelmshaven machen. #v 
vom 28.08.-05.09. will ich dann mal u.a. den Ems-Jade-Kanal unsicher machen (Zander, Aal und evtl. Hecht). #: 
Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob und was im Moment am Kanal läuft oder habt ihr alternativen?
Infos wären prima

Josi HH
-----------------
Exil-Fast-Ostfriese


----------



## Guen (22. August 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo JosiHH ,in der Wilhemshavener Ecke kenne ich mich gar nicht aus  !
Wenn es aber um den Bereich Aurich/Emden geht ist Ingo Suntken Dein Ansprechpartner ,er kennt die Kanöle wesentlich besser als ich  !Er liesst dies bestimmt noch ,bzw. ich sage Ihm dann Bescheid  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## JosiHH (22. August 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Alles klar Guen,
dann halt ich das jetzt wie beim angeln: Freudige Erwartung auf Ingos Infos

Josi


----------



## douch (22. August 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

hallöle ^^

hier ein oberschneider aus rlp ^^
ich gratuliere erstmal zu den gewaltigen fängen ^^
ich wollte mal fragen ob mir vllt jemand seine zandermontage für köfi per pn schicken könnte.

danke,
gruß douch


----------



## Guen (22. August 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

War gerade ne Stunde auf'm Meer ,habe 2 Zander (58er und Mini) und nen 35er Barsch gefangen  !

@Douch

Leider nicht ,bin reiner Gufiangler  !

@JosiHH

Ich sage Ihm Bescheid   !

Gruss Guen


----------



## IngoSuntken (22. August 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Leute!

Habs gelesen! 

@ JosiHH: Schicke dir ne PN!

@ GUEN: Das leicht herbstliche Wetter ist auf unserer Seite!  #v 

Gestern konnte ich noch drei Zander bis 62cm aus einem wunderbaren Kanal in der Nähe von Emden entführen. Köder: Slottershads in 11cm Länge!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## JosiHH (22. August 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Ingo:  :q  Bericht folgt
Josi


----------



## IngoSuntken (25. August 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo!

Heute war ich mal wieder los. Direkt nach der Arbeit machte ich mich auf den Weg nach Emden. An einem sehr großen Kanal wartete schon mein Kollege Holger. Die Bedingungen waren nicht sehr gut. Stürmischer Seitenwind, große Schnurbögen, jedoch war es recht mild und trocken, so dass ich ohne wasserdichte Angeljacke loszog. Holger war schlauer............!
Nach etwa 15 Minuten kam der erste Mega-Schauer und ich war bis auf die Haut nass!   
Zum Angeln: Holger fing schnell einen 45er, der ihm zurück ins Wasser entglitt und gleich darauf einen 55er. Mehrere Fehlbisse kamen bei ihm hinzu. Er fischte mit 9cm Gufis, ich mit 12er Slottershads. Schon seit Jahren fische ich eigentlich nicht mehr oft unter 11cm. 
Nach den ausbleibenden Bissen wechselte ich widerwillig auf einen neuen 9cm "Slottershad S". Promt lag ein 57er im Kescher. Ein Wechsel der Stelle brachte mir dann einen 54er und ein 40er Baby. Zudem noch einige Fehlbisse.

In der Zwischenzeit kam übrigens ein Gewitter auf und trotz des Starkregens hielten wir durch......! Naja, wenn man ohnehin schon nass ist!  
Leider konnte ich am Wasser keine Fotos machen. Auch eine Folge des Wetters!   

Gruß Ingo

P.S.: Meinen Allgemeinzustand nach dieser Strapaze sieht man mir, glaub ich, 
       an!? :g


----------



## Tierfreund (27. August 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Guen und Ingo -na da habt ihr ja endlich mal wieder zugeschlagen. Petri :m


----------



## Guen (30. August 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Heute Abend waren es drei Zander in "Mini",50cm und 68cm  !Angelzeit 1.5 Stunden  !Ein Jungangler aus dem Ruhrgebiet den ich mitgenommen hatte,fing auch drei Zander von genau gleicher Grösse  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## kluttilde (31. August 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Leute,
 ich komme auch aus Emden und habe nach 20 Jahren endlich mal wieder meinen Angelschein erneuert.
 War auch schon los,aber leider tote Hose.
 Nun wollte ich mal fragen,ob es von Emden und Umgebung Kartenmaterial gibt,wo man vielleicht mal hingehen kann ,um seine Angel auszuwerfen.
 Die Gewässerkarte vom BVO ist nicht grade der Hit.
 Suche was,wo man vielleicht erkennen kann,wie und wo man an`s Wasser kommt.
 Viele liebe Grüsse und Petri heil.
 Kluttilde

 P.S.Trotz Boardname bin ich doch männlichen Geschlechts.War mal ein Gag meinerseits und ist halt so geblieben.


----------



## IngoSuntken (31. August 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ kluttilde: Willkommen im Board! Hast du schon die neue Gewässerkarte des B.V.O.? Wohnst du direkt in Emden? Ich denke, da gibt es genügend Möglichkeiten, gute Stellen zu finden! Auf welche Fischart willst du denn speziell angeln?

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Abramis12 (31. August 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ kluttilde 
Kauf dir einen Stadtplan von Emden (z.b. von Falk Extra oder KV-Plan). Im Stadtplan sind alle Gewässer und vor allem alle Straßen die zum Gewässer führen viel besser als in der BVO-Gewässerkarte zu erkennen. In den Stadtpläne und Ortspläne von Emden, Norden, Aurich, Südbrookmerland, Krummhörn und Ihlow findest du fast alle Gewässer des BVO. Die Pläne gibt es an Tankstellen oder im Buchhandel. Kosten pro Plan ca. 6 €

Gruß Johann


----------



## kluttilde (1. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo,
  vielen Dank für die nette Begrüssung.
 Habe die neue BVO-Karte.Ist aber sehr undeutlich.Man kann ganz schlecht die kleinen Wege erkennen,die ans Wasser führen.Wollte auch mal Stellen testen,wo sich vielleicht nicht jeder "rumtreibt".
  Habe eigentlich keinen Zielfisch.Hauptsache frische Luft und wenn`s beisst,umso besser.
  Ich wohne in Borssum(Stadtteil von Emden).
  Danke für den Tip mit den Karten.Werde mich mal umschauen,ob was passendes dabei ist.
  Viele liebe Grüsse.
  Kluttilde

 P.S. Bin sicher im falschen Forum,habe aber durch die Suchfunktion auf der Suche nach "Emden" einige Leute in diesem Forum gesichtet,die scheinbar aus Emden und Umgebung kommen.


----------



## Guen (1. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo kluttilde ,ich komme auch aus Borssum  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## kluttilde (1. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Dann,hallo Nachbar! #g
 Habe schon viele deiner Beiträge über das Zanderangeln gelesen.
 Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach der ultimativen Angelstelle.
 Deshalb die Fragen wegen einer guten Karte.
 Habe in jungen Jahren meinen Angelschein gemacht,bin dann aber weggezogen und habe erst jetzt,ca.20 Jahre später meinen Angelschein wieder angemeldet.Bin also Wiedereinsteiger und natürlich fast wieder Newbie.
 Wieder an`s angeln, bin ich durch meine Arbeitskollegen gekommen.
 Bin nur knapp älter wie du(40).

 Gruss Kluttilde


----------



## Guen (1. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@kluttilde

Dann müssten wir eigentlich mal zusammen los  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## kluttilde (1. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Guen,

 aber gerne.
 Bin aber sicher nur blutiger Anfänger.Allerdings ist es im Moment schlecht,bin krankgeschrieben,habe mir 3 Wirbel beim Fussball gebrochen und bin noch 14 Tage krank.
 Dann habe ich aber wahrscheinlich Urlaub und bin auch wieder fit.
 Dann würde ich gerne mal mit einem Profi losziehen.Da kann ich bestimmt was lernen.
 Hoffe,wir hören dann wieder voneinander.Bin allerdings auch viel vorm PC.Auch ein Hobby.
 Gruss Kluttilde


----------



## Guen (1. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Bin kein Profi Kluttilde ,nur ein begeisterter Angler der viel ausprobiert und gerne am Wasser ist  !
Melde Dich ,wenn Du wieder fit bist  !


Gruss Guen


----------



## kluttilde (1. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Mache ich doch gerne.
 Bis dann und gruss an alle Petrijünger!


----------



## JosiHH (7. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin Ingo und Ostfriesen,

nochmal Danke für den Tipp. Bin aber leider doch nicht zum Angeln gekommen im Urlaub. Aber nur aufgeschoben. Bein nächsten Urlaub im "Hotel Mama" wird angetestet... versprochen.

Tschüss aus HH
Josi


----------



## der Oberberger (7. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Guten Tag,
ich fahre im nächsten Mai nach Neuharlingersiel . Dort gibt es ja ein Sieltief an dem man auch Angeln kann. Ist das Angeln im Mai dort erfolgsversprechend (Aal, Zander, Hecht, Barsch). Wo sind außerdem die erfolgversprechenden Angelseen?
mfg der Oberberger


----------



## FukenErni (9. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin Waldi

Bansmeer vom Ufer nicht zu erreichen. Darf nicht betreten werden! Zufahrt mit Boot vom
Fehntjer Tief aus unter der Autobahn durch. Motor auf Bansmeer verboten. Rudern.

Gruß Ernst


----------



## Albatros (9. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

hmm, auch aus Borssum:q Willkommen an Board kluttilde:m


----------



## jottweebee (9. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Betr. Bansmeer:
Das Gewässer ist für Gastangler nicht freigegeben.
Also Mitglied im BVO werden.
Auskunft: www.bvo-emden.de

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## IngoSuntken (9. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ jottweebee und FukenErni: 
Sorry, vielleicht habe ich hier in den vergangenen Tagen etwas übersehen!? Ihr schreibt hier, dass das Bansmeer von Gastanglern nicht befischt werden darf! Das ist ja auch in Ordnung! Aber wo war denn bitte vorher die Frage danach ("ob man als Gastangler darf") in diesem Thread?
Oder habt ihr den Uphuser Meer-Thread gelesen und hier geantwortet?
Ist nicht böse gemeint, wundere mich nur!  #h 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Waldi (10. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin,
das soll für Waldi als BVO-Mitglied ja kein Problem sein. Sonst wäre ich ja auch nicht mit Guen auf dem Meer gewesen.
Da ich aber kein Boot habe ist auch der Tip der Ereichbarkeit vom Fehntjer Tief aus für mich nicht von Bedeutung. Aber es hört sich interessant an, bis wohin darf man denn vom Ufer aus angeln? Der Zulauf vom Fehntjer Tief zum Bansmeer heiß doch Stinkende Rieke (141) Hört sich zwar nicht einladend an, ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, daß es direkt an der Autobahnbrücke gute Ufestellen geben könnte.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Albatros (10. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin Waldi#h

der Kanal heisst stinkende Riede, nicht Rieke, aber ist ja auch nicht so wichtig. 
Da du ja schon mit Guen auf dem Bans Meer warst, hast Du gesehen, daß wenn Ihr unter der Brücke durchfahrt, sämtliche Stellen schwer zugänglich sind und wenn dann nur mit dem Boot erreichbar. Vor der Brücke müsste man schon den Besitzer des Grundstücks fragen, ob er Angeln von Land aus erlaubt. Unter der Brücke könnte ich mir vorstellen, daß dort sicherlich ein paar schöne Barsche oder vielleicht auch Zander stehen, da es dort bis zu 3mtr. tief wird. Bisher haben wir dort einige Male mit Gufi und Spinner versucht, aber leider ohne Erfolg. Eine gut zugängliche Stelle in der Nähe wäre direkt an dem Knick Fehntjer Tief/stinkende Riede, dort stehen immer viele Angler. Ich weiß das aber gerade in diesem Abschnitt unwahrscheinlich viele Wollhandkrabben sind


----------



## Waldi (10. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin Albatros,
danke für die guten Infos. Wenn ich Krabben höre bin ich schon auf Abstand. Die Biester nerven mich bei uns auch schon genug.
Und da hab ich doch ein Fehler in der Gewässerkarte des BVO gefunden. Dort steht auf der Rückseite unter Nr. 141 "Stinkende Rieke"
Gruß Waldi


----------



## kluttilde (11. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo,
 hier wimmelt es ja von Borssumern.
 Das mit den Krabben ,an der Ecke Gewässer Nr. 141 ,kann ich voll bestätigen.
 Meine Kollegen konnten alle paar Minuten die Reste ihrer Köderfische von den Haken puhlen.
 Ansonsten war tote Hose.Die Jungs sind leider ohne Beute geblieben.
 Vielleicht sollte man vom Fische-Angeln umsteigen und stattdessen auf Krabbe gehen.Auf jedenfall hat man in Emden dann viel mehr Biss.

 Grüsse Kluttilde


----------



## FukenErni (12. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin tosommen

Nu erzähl mir doch mal einer, in welchem Gewässer in Ostfriesland der Boden
nicht aus Wollhandkrabben besteht. Diese Köderfischchirurgen:r .
nicht nur am Fehntjer Tief. Deshalb geh ich nur noch mit Blech und Co.

@Kluttilde
und noch ein langjähriger Borssumer

Gruß
Ernst


----------



## Abramis12 (12. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Im Norder Tief gibt es sehr wenige Wollhandkrabben. Am Knockster Tief hatte ich am vorigen Donnerstag auch nur 2 Krabbenattacken bei fünf gefangenen Zandern zwischen 50 und 65 cm. Alle anderen Gewässer wie Ems-Seiten-Kanal, Ems-Jade-Kanal, Randkanal, Fehntjer Tief sowie die Gewässer um Greetsiel sind von Wollhandkrabben verseucht. Wenn man krabbenfrei angeln möchte muss man auf Kiesgruben oder Teiche ohne Verbindung mit den Kanälen ausweichen. Ansonsten hilft nur das Fischen mit Kunstködern.

Gruß
Johann


----------



## FukenErni (14. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*



			
				IngoSuntken schrieb:
			
		

> @ jottweebee und FukenErni:
> Sorry, vielleicht habe ich hier in den vergangenen Tagen etwas übersehen!? Ihr schreibt hier, dass das Bansmeer von Gastanglern nicht befischt werden darf! Das ist ja auch in Ordnung! Aber wo war denn bitte vorher die Frage danach ("ob man als Gastangler darf") in diesem Thread?
> Oder habt ihr den Uphuser Meer-Thread gelesen und hier geantwortet?
> Ist nicht böse gemeint, wundere mich nur! #h
> ...


 Guten Morgen, Ingo 
 Bitte, genau lesen. Ich habe nicht geschrieben, das Gastangler dort (Bansmeer)
nicht angeln dürfen. Habe nur darauf hingewiesen, daß das Ufer nicht betreten
werden darf und das Motorboot fahren verboten ist.
Für einen Gastangler ohne Boot und Ruder also schwierig.
Deshalb sollte niemand eine weite Reise deswegen unternehmen, wenn das nicht vorher geklärt ist.

Gruß
Ernst


----------



## Rutilus (20. September 2004)

*Keine Zander mehr in Ostfriesland ??*

Hallo Ostfriesen. 
 Was ist denn los mit dem Zander ? Habe diesen Thread sonst immer (als Beobachter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) sehr interessiert verfolgt, aber nun ist ja schon seit längerer Zeit nix mehr passiert hier. Werden keine Zander mehr gefangen (kann ich mir irgendwie kaum vorstellen) oder ist das Thema hier nur ein wenig eingeschlafen ?

 Rutilus


----------



## IngoSuntken (20. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Rutilus: Hallo! Willkommen im Board!  |wavey: Es läuft bombig im Moment! Vor einigen Stunden fing ich noch zwei Zander und einen Hecht in Sturm und Regen, Samstag 5 Zander und einen Hecht, vorletzte Woche nen 90er Hecht, irgendwann davor nen 78er Zander......!
Das nur so als Info!
Warum poste ich nichts mehr? Das Forum hier macht keinen großen Spaß im Moment! Jedenfalls der Raubfischbereich nicht mehr! Überall ("Profis"), die nicht merken, dass sie nur so viel fangen, weil ihr Fluß so einen Super-Bestand hat, Zander hier, Zander da, wie fange ich Zander?, Zander auf Teebeutel, wo stehen die Zander?, Zanderköder, welche Rute zum Zanderfischen,..........  |kopfkrat 
Wenn man von gewissen Dingen überflutet wird, tritt schnell eine Sättigung ein! 

Wer aber Tipps haben will oder einen Ostfriesland-Urlaub plant, kann, wie immer, gern fragen. Antworten gibt es garantiert!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Tierfreund (20. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hey Ingo,

schön, mal wieder was von Dir zu hören und davon, daß es sehr gut bei Euch läuft. Auch meine Weserstelle ist noch sehr freigiebig. Die Zanderlies werden auch langsam größer und ich konnte endlich den ersten 70-iger überreden.

Ja, Ja - da sind schon `ne Menge unheimlicher Profis mittlerweile im Board unterwegs. Kann Dir nur vollstens Recht geben und nehme mich momentan auch sehr zurück hier.


----------



## Guen (20. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Rutilus

Wie Ingo schon sagte ,der Zander beisst gut ,nur posten wir nicht mehr so viel dazu ,das Thema Zander ist ein wenig überladen  !

@Tierfreund


 #h   |wavey:  #h  |wavey:  #h  |wavey:  #h  |wavey:  #h  |wavey:  #h 


Gruss Guen


----------



## Zanderseb (20. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Mensch Ingo
 Petri zu deinen Fängen.
 Eure Gewässer müssen ja Bombig gut sein.
 Wenn ich mal Urlaub bei euch machen will,meld ich mich mal.

 Geht es bei euch zur Zeit auf Gummiköder oder auf Köderfisch besser?

 Um auf das angeschnippte Thema zu kommen.

 Falls ihr unter anderem mich meint,lass ich euch wissen.

 Das ich mich hier noch nie als Profi oder der gleichen bezeichnet habe.
 Ich Versuche nur das AB ein wenig Informativ und Bunt zu gestalten.

 Das jedes Thema nur um Zander geht ,find ich auch nicht immer so toll.
 Da gebe ich die vollkommen recht Ingo.
 Doch einige finden diese Fischart eben am interessantesten.

 ach ja noch was.
 Führst du deine Gufis und Twister ruckend mit der Rute,oder gefühlvoll mit der Rolle...du weist schon


----------



## Rednaz (20. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*



			
				IngoSuntken schrieb:
			
		

> @ Rutilus: Hallo! Willkommen im Board! |wavey: Es läuft bombig im Moment! Vor einigen Stunden fing ich noch zwei Zander und einen Hecht in Sturm und Regen, Samstag 5 Zander und einen Hecht, vorletzte Woche nen 90er Hecht, irgendwann davor nen 78er Zander......!
> Das nur so als Info!
> Warum poste ich nichts mehr? Das Forum hier macht keinen großen Spaß im Moment! Jedenfalls der Raubfischbereich nicht mehr! Überall ("Profis"), die nicht merken, dass sie nur so viel fangen, weil ihr Fluß so einen Super-Bestand hat, Zander hier, Zander da, wie fange ich Zander?, Zander auf Teebeutel, wo stehen die Zander?, Zanderköder, welche Rute zum Zanderfischen,.......... |kopfkrat
> Wenn man von gewissen Dingen überflutet wird, tritt schnell eine Sättigung ein!
> ...


- Naja...weißt Du wieviele Leute man im Hafen bzw. der Elbe pro Angeltag sieht, die nichts fangen?...mehr als Fänger!..
Ich denke DAS ist der Grund für viele Threads...jeder möchte fangen..


----------



## Rutilus (20. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Guen + Ingo: Dann bin ich ja beruhigt, dass es bei uns in Ostfriesland doch noch gut läuft. Ist ja eigentlich auch optimales Wetter. Ich persönlich bin eigentlich nie so der Spinangler gewesen, habe immer lieber am Kanal gesessen
 und gewartet, dass der Fisch zu mir kommt anstatt ihm hinterherzulaufen.
 Die Wollhandkrabben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haben mich nun doch dazu gekriegt das mit dem Blech und dem Gummi mal auszuprobieren.
 Barsche habe ich die letzten 10 Tage auch gut gefangen, viele und auch ein paar größere. Hechte und Zander waren auch jeweils 2 dabei, aber leider ziemlich klein - haben abgemacht, dass wir uns in ein paar Jahren noch mal treffen.....
 Nun bin ich ja auf den Geschmack gekommen mit dem Spinangeln....nur das mit den Gummifischen (die ja anscheinend - wenn man sich hier mal so alles mögliche durchliest - am fängigsten sind) habe ich noch nicht so raus - habe es zwar probiert, aber gefangen habe ich alles auf Spinner. Scheint am einfachsten zu sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Aber das mit den Gufis lerne ich auch noch und vielleicht fange ich dann ja
 auch mal einen größeren Fisch...wie die Profis.....


----------



## IngoSuntken (20. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Tierfreund: Glückwunsch! Schön, auch mal wieder etwas von dir zu hören!  |wavey: Du weißt, wo wir angeln waren, (auf Aal und Zander) dort war ich die letzen Tage mit der Spinnrute unterwegs! 

@ zanderseb: Nicht du bist gemeint! Es gibt hier Angler im Board, die im Mai ihren ersten Zander gefangen haben und heute nicht mal mehr mit normalen Fängen zufrieden sind. Da zählen dann nur noch 80er und 90er! 
Man sollte sich über jeden Fisch freuen, auch wenn es nur ein 50er Zander ist. Auch nach fast 10 Jahren der intensiven Gufi-Angelei, wie bei mir......! Große Fische sind die zufällige Ausnahme! 
Im Sommer habe ich sehr viele Zander mit Köderfisch gefangen, da auf Gufi wenig ging. Jetzt, wo das Wasser merklich abgekühlt ist, stehen die Jungs in den Kanälen wieder nah am Grund. Und sie haben Appetit! Ich fische jetzt nur noch Gufis.
Ich fische sehr gefühlvoll über die Rolle. 

@ Rutilus: Auch B.V.O. -Mitglied? Wenn du Tipps für Zanderstellen brauchst )z.B. Richtung Emden, dann schicke mal ne PN!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Rutilus (21. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Ingo: Ich wollte ja gerne gleich auf dein nettes Angebot zurückkommen und dir eine PN schicken....aber dazu müßtest du zuerst dein Postfach leeren, im Moment kann man dir nix mehr schicken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Rutilus


----------



## Tierfreund (21. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Guen:  |wavey:  |wavey:  #h  #h  #6  |wavey:  #h  :q  :q


----------



## fischerman76 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Leutz,

hab mir jetzt euer Forum durchgelesen (alle 9 Seiten..) und finde es echt interessant, vorallem weil ich ab nächstem Sonntag für 2 Wochen bei euch "da oben" (bin aus Bayern) verweilen werde und endlich mal nen Zander auf Gummifisch fangen will! Wie schauts denn eigentlich mit Schonmaß bei euch aus, wieviel hat denn der Zander bzw der Aal? Und läuft denn grad noch was auf Aal? Hab die letzten 4 Seiten leider nix mehr von euren Aalfängen gelesen!?|kopfkrat  Werde die 2 Wochen in Horumersiel sein, wenn mir also jemand nen tip geben kann wo ich da evtl nen Zander oder eine "Schlange" fangen kann, wär mir des scho recht!!!:q 
Schöne Grüße aus dem sonnigen Bayern und der größten #g Party der Welt (die zufälligerweise grad stattfindet)!!!

Fsicherman


----------



## fischerman76 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Ach ja @ guen nochmal danke für deine Tips, werd das alles mal ausprobieren und wenn´s funktioniert dann werd ich ein paar Pics hier reinstellen!


Greets!


----------



## Zanderseb (21. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Ingo

 ist schon klar, wir verstehen uns.

 Also auch über die Rolle,macht irre Spaß und man hatt direkten draht zum Köder.
 Der Anhieb kann auch schneller und direkter gesetzt werden.:g

 Du hast recht.ich freue mich auch immer über jeden Fisch den ich fange.
 Auch wenn er Untermasig ist.
 Denn das Überlisten hat ja mal wieder gefunzt.

 Habe einen Bericht von Uli B. vor mir liegen.
 Erschienen in der Aktuellen Esox.
 Ich habe dich neben Uli erkannt.
 Schöne Zander habt ihr da mit den Gummilatschen gefangen.#r
 Warst du bei dem Kurs von Uli mit dabei,
 War der voriges Jahr im Oktober,oder jetzt im September erst?

 Ich Angle auch kaum mit Ködern unter 12 cm .
 Im Herbst werde ich in der Ködergröße noch ein wenig zulegen.
 20 und 20 Plus.
 Wird bei euch bestimmt auch nicht anders sein.

 Also man liest sich ,und weiterhin viel Spaß am Angeln.#6


----------



## Guen (21. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Zanderseb

Ingo und ich waren bei dem Großshadangeln dabei ,nur war das kein Kurs ,sondern ein Treff  !
Haben sehr gute 70er - 80er ,aber auch einige um die 50cm gefangen auf die Großshads ,der grösste wog 15 Pfund ,den fing aber ein anderer Angelfreund  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Zanderseb (21. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Habe ich gelesen,Super Bericht.
 Wenn wiedermal sowas startet ,wär ich gern dabei.#6

 Im Bericht stand aber etwas von Kurs??
 na,ist ja auch egal.
 Auf jeden fall gut zu lesen.

 Wie seit ihr an so einen Treff herangekommen?
 Kennt ihr Uli so gut?

 Du kommst aus Hamburg und Ingo aus Emden.
 Und der Rhein bei Dortmund liegt ja nicht nicht gerade vor der Tür.:q


----------



## Guen (21. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Zanderseb

Ich komme aus Emden  :l !Ingo wohnt in der Nähe von Aurich ,ca.25km von Emden entfernt   !

Das Treffen wird wohl so nicht wiederholt,die Gruppe würde dann zu gross werden !


Gruss Guen


----------



## Locke (21. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Guen

Na, dann musst Du wohl so ein Treffen machen, damit die Menge befriedigt wird! 

Desweiteren bringst Du mal die Riesen-Latschen mit, wenn Ihr nach Hamburg kommt 

Bis dahin,

tight lines
Gruss Locke


----------



## Guen (21. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Locke

Oki  :q 

Gruss Guen


----------



## IngoSuntken (21. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Rutilus: werde das Postfach sofort leeren!  #6 
@ zanderseb: Wie GUEN schon sagte, es war kein Kurs! Sondern ein gewolltes Experiment von Uli. Keiner durfte mit Gufis unter 20cm fischen!
Das Treffen war im Oktober 2003! 
@ fisherman: Horumersiel liegt etwas aus der unserer Richtung. Kann dir leider keine Tipps zur unmittelbaren Umgebung dort geben! Ich weiß auch nicht, welche Schonmaße die Angelvereine dort haben!


----------



## Guen (21. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Ach ja ,ich bin der mit der hübschen Mütze und dem Eigenbau-Gufi  :q !

Gruss Guen


----------



## IngoSuntken (25. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo!

Nachdem ich am Mittwoch die Zander in Emden im Freßrausch erleben durfte und 9 Exemplare fing, die nicht gerade groß waren (der beste Fisch hatte um die 55cm, habe 2 Stck. entnommen), lief es heute etwas besser. Ein 72er und ein 70er ließen sich aus dem Norder Tief entführen! Es läuft dort dieses Jahr sehr früh schon so gut! Sonst legen die Zander meist so ab Mitte/Ende Oktober richtig los dort.  
Zudem biß noch ein 60er Hecht. Köder waren heute und auch Mittwoch: 11cm Slottis in versch. Farben, ShadXperts AQUA in Gelb/Grün und weiße Sandras.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Rutilus (25. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hi.

             Heute hatte ich Glück und kann auch mal ein Zanderbild einstellen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



             Dieser 68er biss heute im Ems-Seiten-Kanal auf ein totes Rotauge am Grund.
             Mein grösster Zander bisher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, aber der Herbst hat ja gerade erst 
             angefangen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















            @Ingo: Wow, auch wieder richtig tolle Fische!! #6
            @Fukenerni: Danke für's Keschern - nächstes MAl bin ich dann drann...


            Rutilus (der auch irgendwann mal einen Fisch mit einem Gufi fängt...)


----------



## Zanderseb (25. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Tolle Fische
 Ich hate heut einen 64 cm Hecht auf einen 15 cm Slotti in Feuerschwanz.

 @ Ingo

 Was<sind den so deine lieblings Slotties
 Ich habe den Flußkönig und den Power Barsch am liebsten#6


----------



## IngoSuntken (25. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Rutilus: Glückwunsch zum schönen Zander! Wie war es denn mit der Strömung? Ich war erst am Knockster Tief um 7 Uhr und da konnte ich im Schein der Taschenlampe eine gewaltige Strömung erkennen! Kein Wunder nach den Regenfällen! Auch in anderen Gewässern soll es gewaltig gewesen sein! Am Norder Tief ebenfalls, aber da beißen die Zander bei Strömung besonders gut! Die Bisse kamen heute wie ein Knall, so hart wurden die Gufis attackiert! Genial!
Ich selber war vor etwa 6-7 Jahren oft am Ems-Seiten-Kanal. Dort und auch im Verbindungskanal zum Fehntjer Tief, der Langen Maar bei Oldersum, haben wir damals immer gute und viele Zander gefangen!
Ebenso übrigens im Rorichumer Tief! Bin da aber irgendwie total weggeblieben seit einigen Jahren! Die Emder Gegend ist eben so ergiebig....!


Gruß Ingo


----------



## Guen (26. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Rutilus

 #6  Schöner Zander ,Glückwunsch  #6  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Rutilus (26. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Ingo: Wir waren ab etwa 6.30 Uhr am Kanal und es war fast überhaupt keine Strömung. Das blieb den ganzen Vormittag so bis wir aufgehört haben.
   Hat mich auch etwas gewundert.
 Das Rorichumer Tief werde ich bald auch mal etwas genauer unter die Lupe nehmen, da ich ja nun in Leer wohne und es relativ nahe liegt. 
 Wenn ich das nächste Mal Zeit habe...aber es gibt auch sooo viele gute
 Stellen, da kann man sich gar nicht entscheiden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 @Guen: Danke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gruß Rutilus


----------



## IngoSuntken (26. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ zanderseb: Ich mag sie fast alle! Die alten Slottis aber lieber, als die neuen. orange/schwarz, rot/gelb, grün/gelb, blau/weiß, schwarz/weiß, gelb/weiß etc.! Wenn man jede Farbe mal etwas intensiver fischt, merkt man irgendwann doch, dass letztendlich alle fangen! Bei den neuen Slottis habe ich mit dem Flußkönig in letzter Zeit gelegentlich mal gefange! Z.B. einen 90er Hecht!

@ GUEN: Der 13cm Wegetail, den du mir von einigen Monaten zum Testen geschenkt hast, war heute erstmals erfolgreich im Einsatz. Und zwar in Norden!   
Heute waren natürlich viele Angler dort, da ich sie gestern mit den zwei guten Zander wieder "geweckt" habe. Und es ging nichts. Weder auf Slottis, PBs, ShadXperts, ........, bis mir der Wedgetail in der Köderbox auffiel, bisher sträflich vernachlässigt!
Ich mache es kurz. Von den ganzen Anglern wurden insgesamt 5 Zander gefangen heute und die hatte ich alle! Auf: WEDGETAIL!
Die Fische lagen heute zwischen 45cm und 55cm. Den 55er verschenkte ich direkt von Ort, der Rest glitt durch ein Loch im Kescher zurück ins Wasser.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Tierfreund (26. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Ingo: Bei mir fangen die Ohren an zu rauschen. Ich freue mich über Deine vielen und guten und experimentellen Fänge und hoffe, wie gesagt, dies mit Euch in diesem Jahr noch gemeinsam zu erleben.


----------



## Guen (26. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Ingo

Sach ich doch  #6 !

Gruss Guen


----------



## IngoSuntken (26. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Tierfreund: Das kriegen wir hin! Bist du beruflich eingentlich oft bei uns unterwegs oder nur alle paar Monate mal? Die richtig gute Zeit kommt noch im Okt/Nov.! Und neuerdins dürfen wir bei uns ja auch im Januar noch auf Räuber angeln!

@ GUEN: In der Tat! #6 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Tierfreund (27. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Ingo - ich denke mal gerade im Oktober/November habe ich beruflich seeeeeehr viel in Ostfriesland zu tun.    :q  #6


----------



## Waldi (28. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin Ingo und Guen,
ich habe gestern im Real mal wieder am Zeitungsstand in den Angelzeitungen geblättert. Obwohl ich schon lange keine Zeitschriften mehr kaufe, da sich alles nur wiederholt und oft meiner Meinung nach übertrieben und manchmal auch ein bischen gestellt ist, mußte ich mir doch die Oktoberausgabe der Esox kaufen. Habe da beim Blättern ein Gesicht erkannt und mußte doch in Ruhe nachlesen. Da habt Ihr ja wieder richtig zugeschlagen. Vielleicht bin ich ja immer ein wenig zu mißtrauisch, aber hätte ich Guen nicht kennengelernt würde ich auch bei diesem Bericht etwas Gestelltes vermuten. Da muß ich wohl meine Vorurteile etwas überdenken, denn Guen ist bestimmt keiner, der was erfindet.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## IngoSuntken (28. September 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Waldi: Dieser Bericht ist in jedem Punkt real! Nun mußte Uli aber auch zugeben, dass wir einen besonders guten Tag erwischt haben am Rhein!
Es war eine eindrucksvolle Demonstration, zu sehen, wie die Zander sich
auf große Gufis stürzen! 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Uwe_H (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Ihr Ostrieslandprofis...

ich weile Anfang November für eine Woche in Greetsiel, geht da was im Hafen oder in den angrenzenden Sielen??? Rentiert es sich meine Spinnrute mitznehmen??? Gebt mir doch mal ein paar Tipps...

Danke...


----------



## IngoSuntken (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Uwe: Ob es sich rentiert, kann ich nicht sagen, die Chancen sind aber hoch, in den umliegenden Kanälen Zander oder Hechte zu fangen! Recht nahe liegen das Greetsieler Sieltief, der Verbindungskanal, das Norder Tief (top!!!) und weitere Kanäle. Andere gute Gewässer, wie etwa das Knockster Tief sins auch innerhalb von 15 Minuten mit dem PKW zu erreichen!
Im der Emder Gegend läuft es momentan einfach sehr gut. Habe jetzt in den vergangenen drei Wochen fast 40 Zander gefangen und heute neben einigen Zandern auch mal wieder einen zweistelligen Hecht von etwa 10 Pfund! 
Nimm also die Spinnrute mit! 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Guen (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Ingo ,schöner Hecht  #6 !

@Waldi

Wir wollten nochmal los  :m ,wann passt es Dir ?

@Uwe_H

Nimm Deine Spinnrute mit ,es sollte sich lohnen ,eventuell könnten wir auch auf eins der ostfriesischen Binnenmeere !


Gruss Guen


----------



## Tierfreund (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Ingo: Erneutes und wiederholtes Petri Heil! #6


----------



## IngoSuntken (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Tierfreund: Danke! Was macht dein "Hausgewässer"? Beißen die Zander noch genauso gut, wie im Sommer?
Wann biste denn mal wieder in der Nähe?

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Waldi (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin Guen,
freut mich noch einmal dabei zu sein. Ich hatte eh vor mal wieder einen Tag an einem BVO-Kanal zu verbringen. Es wäre schön, wenn ich das mit einer Ausfahrt mit Dir verbinden könnte. Möglich ist Montag (11.10.), Mittwoch (13.10.) und Donnerstag (14.10.), am Wochenende gehts nicht, dann erst wieder am 24. oder 25.10.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Uwe_H (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Ja ich muss sagen, ihr habt mich überzeugt, werde mal meine kleine Spinnausrüstung mitnehmen für den Greetsieler Hafen. Tageskarten gibts doch in Schoofs Mühlencafe, ist das richtig???


----------



## Zanderseb (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Petri Ingo.
  ihr seit wahrlich mit mega Gewässern gesegnet.#6

  Bei uns muss man sich jeden Fisch aus den resten zusammenbeten.
  Das ist echt manchmal eine Geduldsprobe.

  Der Flußkönig geht nur in der Elbe gut.
  Die anderen Gewässer sind alle zu klar dafür.
  Dort ist der Powerbarsch mein Faforit.:m

  Also weiter Petri Heil.....


----------



## TomKry (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hi Ingo,
Glückwunsch.
Ich hatte heute eine kleine Sternstunde an "meiner" Haussstrecke. In zwei Stunden Fischen einen 80er und einen 82er. War wohl die Entschädigung dafür, dass ich letzte Woche mit Dir und Ralf keinen Maßigen landen konnte. Bin gespannt auf die Tour in Friesland demnächst mit Euch beiden.

Gruß


----------



## IngoSuntken (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@TomKry: Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Das ist natürlich traumhaft, wenn man gleich zwei Zander über 80cm fängt!  #6 
Ich war gerade noch dort, wo wir am vergangenen Sonntag gefischt haben, aber es lief nicht ganz so rund. Ein 55er und ein 40er ließen sich aber dennoch überlisten! Der Wind wehte zudem aus einer ungünstigen Richtung, so dass die Köderführung eher schwierig war.

@ Zanderseb: Momentan laufen eigentlich alle Farben gut. Ich setze derzeit überwiegend auf die alten Slottis in 11cm Länge. Die 13er werden noch nicht richtig akzeptiert von den Zandern. Aber es wird langsam kälter.......!


----------



## TomKry (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Ach ja. Ich bin heute auch auf eine Nummer größer umgestiegen. Sandra 12cm in rot-weiß.


----------



## IngoSuntken (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ TomKry: Das war vielleicht eine sehr gut Wahl! Mit Sandras konnte ich mich bisher noch nicht richtig anfreunden. Zwar fing ich schon viele gute Zander damit, aber so richtig durchgesetzt haben sich die Sandras nie bei mir! 
Der Auslöser ist der lange Schwanz. Man hat sehr viele Fehlbisse und kann keinen Zusatzdrilling setzen (nur am Körper direkt)! Aber mit den Gummifischen ist es manchmal nicht anders! Trotz Flanken -und Schwanzdrilling hat man auch sehr viele Fehlbisse, wie du, Ralf und ich es am vergangenen Sonntag miterleben durften! Trotzdem fanden ja viele Fische den Weg ans Ufer. 
Bin auch schon gespannt auf das kommende Treffen!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Tierfreund (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hey Ingo: Mein "Hausgewässer" wird langsam aber sicher etwas schwieriger zu beangeln. Konnte zwar am Freitag noch nen guten 57-er Zander überreden und heute früh nen 40-er Barsch aber die Bisse kommen zögerlicher und bei weitem nicht mehr so häufig. Ich denke, daß sich der Zander langsam in tiefere Regionen zurückzieht. Heute morgen fing ich den einzigen Zander auf einen 10 cm Shark. Dieser Zander war ca. 25 cm groß. Was für ein Giermaul.

Kann noch nicht genau sagen, wann ich wieder bei Euch unterwegs sein werde. Aber eines weiß ich mit Sicherheit: Es wird bald und noch oft sein! #6 Melde mich dann wahrscheinlich eher kurzfristiger. Wird schon irgendwie klappen, daß wir nochmal gemeinsam die Twisterrute schwingen. Bis dahin noch viele tolle Fische und Erlebnisse!


----------



## Guen (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Waldi

Diese Woche ist schlecht ,habe ein bisschen Arbeit und bekomme am Donnerstag Besuch !Ausserdem beisst es zur Zeit eher schlecht ,die Abkühlung verbunden mit dem kalten Ostwind schlägt den Zandern wohl auf den Magen  #c !Und wir wollen ja ein bisschen besser abschneiden als beim letzten mal  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Waldi (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin Guen,
ja dann warten wir mal auf bessere Bedingungen. Wenn es besser wird und Du starten willst, sag mir einen Termin und ich werde mich darauf einstellen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## IngoSuntken (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Heute war ich in aller Frühe mit meinem Arbeitskollegen Karl unterwegs. Bei Temperaturen um ca. +1°C entschieden wir uns erst für einen schönen Kanal in der Nähe von Emden, wo wir es bedingt durch den kalten, stürmischen SO-Wind mit gemeinen Schnurbögen zu tun hatten. Karl verlor einen guten Zander, ich konnte einen Mini-40er landen. Nach einer halben Stunde und mittlerweile unbeweglichen Händen, wechselten wir die Angelstelle. Wir suchten einen anderen Kanal auf, an dem wir wenigstens Rückenwind hatten.
Hier lief es dann sehr gut und wir konnten in gut zwei Stunden 8 Zander landen und etliche Fehlbisse verzeichnen, teils von spürbar guten Fischen! Die fünf besten Zander lagen im 50er und 60er Bereich, der Rest unter 50cm!
Die besten Köder waren heute der 11cm Slotti in schwarz/orange und der Manns Shad in 11cm, rosa!
Leider versäumte ich es total, mehrere Bilder zu machen, aber immerhin habe ich Karl zu einem frühen Zeitpunkt mit den ersten guten Zandern des Tages abgelichtet, die zwei besten folgten jedoch noch...! Nächtes Mal mache ich wieder mehr Fotos!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Zanderseb (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Na dann Petri, sach ich ma.#6

 Hartburner werdeb nun eben mal belohnt.

 der in der mitte sieht richtig gut aus (und wie fett der ist):k

 Weiter so,und mehr Bilder.... freu ich schon aufs nächste mal:g


----------



## Guen (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Der Ingo  #d ,straft meinen Worten Lügen  #d   !Ja ,vielleicht ist es besser bei dem kalten Wind geschützte Bereiche aufzusuchen ,also nicht auf die Binnenmeere  :q !

Leider komme ich zur Zeit nicht zum angeln ,bekomme aber am Donnerstag Besuch aus'm Ruhrpott  :q ,dann startet ein Angelmarathon  :q ,mal schauen was so geht  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## IngoSuntken (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ GUEN: Daumen drücken fürs WE!  #6  Es soll ja etwas milder werden! 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Waldi (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin,
habe es gestern von 15 bis 21 Uhr am EJK bei Riepe versucht. Erst 3 km rauf und runter mit allem was so in meiner Raubfischbox vorkommt und dann mit Köderfisch noch ein paar Stunden Ansitzangeln. Die gewählte Stelle war wohl gar nicht so schlecht da nach mir noch 3 Angler den gleichen Gedanken hatten und erst wieder abdrehten als sie sahen, daß da besetzt ist. Aber alles ohne Fischkontakt. Wird wohl doch am Wetter gelegen haben.
Gruß Waldi
Gruß Waldi


----------



## IngoSuntken (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Leute!

Nachdem die Zander in den letzten Wochen sehr gut bissen, machte ich mir
heute eigentlich keine Gedanken darüber, dass nichts beißen könnte! 
Es biss aber nichts. Zwei Angler, wenig Zeit, viele Köderwechsel! Nichts! 

Andere Angler trafen wir auch noch: Nichts! Als wir dann beschlossen, aufzugeben, hatte ich noch einen guten Biss. Ein fetter Hecht von über 15 Pfd. lag kurz darauf in den
Maschen des Keschers! Er war nach einigen Messungen genau 98cm lang!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## stefanwitteborg (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Sehr guter Fisch...bin auch begeisterter Raubfischangler und seit 25 Jahren regelmäßig am gr. Meer! Da ich die letzten Jahre kein Boot zur Verfügung hatte, habe ich mich nur auf die Tiefs konzentriert. War letzte Woche auch bei euch oben und kann die guten Fänge nur bestätigen. Vorallem am knockster Tief lief es sehr gut! Aber leider nur Fische bis max. 67!Gehe meistens zum Schießstand! Habe in einer Woche 7 Zander auf Fisch und 3 auf Sandras/11cm rot/weiß gefangen( an den meisten Tagen einfach zu viel Wind zur sauberen Führung! Bei den Hechten leider noch kleiner..max. 62! 4 im Randkanal, 1 Riede und 2 im Kurzen Tief! Komme die nächsten 3 monate nach jeweils eine Woche zum Fischen....Wo gibts den dicken Hecht?
Grüße Stefan


----------



## Albatros (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin Ingo#h

na Glückwunsch zu dem feinen Hecht und wieder mal ein Super Foto#6
Ich mags gar nicht sagen, aber mein Lütter kommt fast jeden Tag mit
2-3 Zandern + 45  (-66cm) nach Hause. Habe ihm im letzten Jahr das 
Spinnfischen mit Gummiködern gezeigt und nun macht er seinen Vater auch noch nass #d

@Stefan#h

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns im Board :m


----------



## IngoSuntken (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Albatros: Danke! Ist doch toll, dass dein Sohn so begeistert dabei ist! Und  die Fische bleiben ja in der Familie!#6 Gehst du denn selber auch noch los? 

@stefanwitteborg: Willkommen hier im Board!


----------



## Rutilus (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Ingo: Das ist ja ein ganz schöner Brocken #6!! So einen schönen Hecht würde ich auch gerne irgendwann noch mal fangen. Mein größter war 83cm und das ist schon 8 Jahre her. 

 Kann das gute Beißverhalten der Zander nur bestätigen, gehe im Moment wieder viel mit Köfi, da ich mit dem Gummifisch bisher noch nicht sehr erfolgreich war, aber fange mit kleinen Rotaugen am Grund auch meine Zander.

   Heute den größten bisher, 73cm, etwas über 7 Pfd.

  @Stefan: Wilkommen an Board #h


----------



## Albatros (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Ingo

klar, aber nur wenn es die Zeit zu lässt. Bin ja werktags immer erst um ca. 19.00 Uhr zu Hause und dann gehe ich auch nicht mehr los. Aber am WE bin ich immer ein paar Stunden mit der Spinnfischrute unterwegs. Letzte Woche war ich an der roten Scheune und hatte 2 Zander, bin allerdings rechts hochgelaufen, will jetzt am WE mal die linke Seite ablaufen. Ab dem 15.11. habe ich erst mal für 2 Monate Zwangsurlaub, vielleicht können wir beide ja auch mal zusammen los gehen #6 Ich melde mich dann einfach mal bei Dir...

@Rutilus

schöner Zander :m


----------



## IngoSuntken (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Rutilus: Ein schöner Fisch! Hast du das Rorichumer Tief schon getestet?

@ Albatros: Klar, können wir auf jeden Fall machen. Wir gehen dann mal los!


----------



## Rutilus (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Ingo: Danke  Rorichumer Tief bin ich bis jetzt nur zweimal gewesen. Mit der Spinnangel von Oldersum aus ein ganzes Stück, erst mit Gufis dann mit dem Spinner. Dann noch mal Ansitzangeln ein ganzes Stück weiter hoch. Leider beide Male nix gefangen, nicht mal Bisse gehabt, beim Ansitz allerdings 
 festgestellt dass hier auch sehr viele Krabben unterwegs sind. 
 Ich werde allerdings mit der Spinnangel dort noch einige Male losziehen, weil es doch sehr vielsversprechend aussieht eigentlich.

 Gruß Rutilus


----------



## IngoSuntken (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Rutilus: Vor einigen Jahren war es immer super dort! Besonders in bei Rorichum, wo die kaputte Brücke ist und weiter rauf in Richtung Eisenbahnbrücke! Die "Lange Maar" war sonst auch immer gut! Ich habe in der Gegend zandermäßig total den Einblick verloren. Eine Zeit lang war ich immer viel dort und habe auch immer viele und gute Zander bis 13 Pfund gefangen (im Jahre 1996)! Das Fehntjer Tief und das Petkumer Sieltief waren damals auch nicht zu verachten! 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Zanderseb (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Fettes Petri an euch zwei.#6

 @ Ingo

 Schöner Hecht,ich hatte im August einen Hecht der selben größe.
 98 cm und 14 Pfund

 Das mit den Zandern kann ich auch bestätigen.

 War heut 3 Stunden erfolglos#c
 Trotz vieler Köderwechsel und eigentlich Top Stellen.

 War der Plötzliche Wetterwechsel und der damit Verbundene Luftdruckabfall dafür verantwortlich.???
 wer weiß.
 Villeicht war ich heut auch einfach nur ein schlechter Angler,und suche nach dämlichen Ausreden|supergri
 Doch wenn auch ihr Erfolglos wart...dann.....|kopfkrat

 Am Sonntag gibts ne Rückrunde...:g

 Also bleibt sauber


----------



## stefanwitteborg (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Nabend zusammen, bei uns im Kanal läuft es auch recht gut auf Zander! Endlich hat nach einer Schleusenreparatur der Schiffsbetrieb wieder angefangen...war einfach zu klar! Seit 1.Oktober dürfen die Stadtteiche das erste Mal mit Kunstköder beangelt werden. Dicke Hechte aber bis jetzt erst nen gut 70er. Morgen gehts wieder los...mal die auch bei euch erfolgreichen Flachläufer austesten...leider viele Äste! Ab wo wird das Knockster Tief eigentlich tiefer..auf  Höhe Loppersum ist es ja noch flach oder? Zum Glück habe ich nach beendetem Studium den ganzen Winter Zeit zum Raubfischangeln. Ist das kl. Meer wirklich so schlecht geworden wie alle sagen? Habe da früher immer sehr gut gefangen. Mit den Krabben war es letzte Woche auch nicht so schlimm wie die letzten Jahre...nur morgens waren sie sehr aktiv...


----------



## IngoSuntken (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ zanderseb: Vielleicht hätte mein Hecht auch 14 Pfund gewogen, hätte er nicht einen riesigen Köderfisch (tippe auf einen stattlichen Brassen) im Magen gehabt! Der Fisch war ertastbar und dem Hecht äußerlich deutlich anzusehen. Etwa wie bei einer Schlange, bei der die geschluckte Beute (z.B. eine dicke Ratte) sich deutlich am Schlangenkörper abzeichnet!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Guen (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo ,Jens hatte heute im Knockster bzw. Larrelter Tief jeweils einen Zander ,65cm und 76cm lang ,ich ging leer aus !Nachmittags fischten wir dann vertikal vom Boot aus ,zusammen hatten wir 4 schöne Barsche und zwei kleinere Zander ,da hatten sich die Fänge dann schön auf uns beide verteilt  !
Köder waren 18cm Wedgetails und grosse Gufis(Ü-15) !

Gruss Guen


----------



## DozeyDragoN (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin!

Ein paar nette Zander aus dem flachen Norden möchte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten. Seit es angefangen hat zu "herbsten", läuft es endlich wieder besser!




























Gruß, DD


----------



## Rutilus (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@DD: Das sind wirklich schöne Fische !!


----------



## IngoSuntken (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ DD: Tolle Pics, besonders der letzte Zander!  :l 
          Aber ich finde es nicht schön, dass du den einen kleinen Zander so
          verprügelt hast!   Im Ernst: Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit auch mal nen
          55er, der sehr mitgenommen aussah! Was die Jungs wohl so
          treiben? #c


----------



## Zanderseb (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Schöne Piss

 Sgmal hast du die Zander alle an einem Tag gefangen??

 Und im Dunkeln auch noch mit Gummi?
 Oder hast du sie dann mit Köfi überlistet?

 Wir groß waren die den?

 Schöne dinger,ihr könnt euch wirklich über eure Top Kanäle freuen.

 Bei uns ist es imer sehr schwirig gute stellen zu finden,die regelmäßig Fisch bringen.

 Also Petri an den Norden
 wenn ich mal umziehen sollte weiß ich schon wohin:g


----------



## DozeyDragoN (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*



			
				IngoSuntken schrieb:
			
		

> ... dass du den einen kleinen Zander so
> verprügelt hast!   ... #c



Keine Ahnung, aber eine kleine Rangelei wird er wohl gehabt haben.

Die Fische sind alle zwischen 55 und 80cm und sowohl mit Gummi als auch mit Köderfisch gefangen worden. Alles innerhalb einer guten Woche, wo sie richtig hungrig waren!

Gruß, DD


----------



## Guen (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@DD

Hallo ,hatte heute ne Grossbarsch von 47cm ,diesen hatte ich vertikal gefangen !Dazu gesellten sich noch insgesamt 6 Zander ,der Grösste lag bei 72cm  !Leider habe ich keine Bilder  #c ,aber Ihr könnt mir schon glauben  !


@DD

Wirklich schöne Bilder  :m !


Gruss Guen


----------



## Ossipeter (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Dir glauben wir fast alles!


----------



## DozeyDragoN (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

So ein 47er Barsch fehlt mir auch noch in meiner Sammlung ....

Gruß, DD


----------



## Albatros (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

sauber Guen, 

ein 47er Barsch dat is doch schon mal was #6


----------



## Holger (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Leute !!!

Nachdem ich hier lange begeistert mitgelesen habe, melde ich mich hier auch mal zu Wort. Erst Mal stell ich mich kurz vor: Ich heisse Holger, bin 23 und wohne in Aurich. Natürlich begeisterter Angler, vornehmlich auf Aal, Zander und Hecht. 
Von Ingo und Guen habe ich hier nicht nur viel gelesen, sondern auch gehört (vor allem bei Renken & Escher in Großefehn). Ihr habts ja echt drauf. Ich muß sagen, das ich mit dem Gummifisch-Angeln erst seit kurzem befangen bin. Vorher hab ich eigentlich nur auf Zander mit dem Köfi geangelt, war mir irgendwie lieber. Seit einem knappen halben Jahr allerdings bin ich auch dem „Gummi-Wahn“ verfallen und städnig mit der Spinnrute unterwegs. Mit mäßigem Erfolg. Irgendwie is man ohne Boot wohl aufgeschmissen, oder? Ich habs in den letzten Wochen mal am Norder Tief, am EJK in Riepe bzw. Uphusen versucht, am Treckfahrtstief sowie am Norder Tief. Köder waren diverse Manns Shads, Sandras, Attractoren, Aqua Shads sowie Sharks von Relax und Kopytos. Bis auf einen kleinen Zander und ein paar mickrige Hechte aber nix.
Obwohl, das mit dem Boot is auch  ne Ausrede...Ihr fangt ja auch vom Ufer aus. Beim Knockster Tief, so konnte man hier ja lesen, läuft es wohl ganz gut. Leider kenn ich mich da überhaupt nich aus wo die Stellen sind....Ich will mich hier nicht anbiedern, aber gäbe es mal ne Gelegenheit, das ich euch ostfriesischen Kollegen und Zanderspezis (also Ingo, Guen oder Albatros) mal über die Schulter gucken könnte??? Wie gesagt, mich begeistert das Twistern, aber irgendwie trippel ich auf der Stelle was die Zufriedenheit der Ergebnisse angeht... #c 

PS Angelt ihr auch in Tannenhausen in der Kiese gelegentlich auf Zander? Als Tannenhausener is das nämlich mein Hausgewässer....


----------



## IngoSuntken (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger: Willkommen hier im Board! 
               Auf jeden Fall können wir gern mal zusammen losziehen! Das wäre 
               das geringste Problem für mich! Diese Woche werde ich wohl noch
               einige Nachmittage angeln (etwa von 16 Uhr bis zur Dämmerung),
               ansonsten kann werde ich wohl Samstag auch in aller Frühe
               losziehen! Wann haste denn mal Zeit?
               Kannst ja per PM antworten!

               Gruß Ingo


----------



## Guen (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Holger

No Problem .melde Dich einfach per PN ,dann machen wir nen Termin zum Bootsangeln  :m !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Albatros (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin Holger#h

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Board :m
Ich darf leider die nächsten 2 Wochen erst mal in Hamburg
auf der Messe schuften, aber danach können wir jederzeit
mal einen Trip unternehmen. Bei Guen und Ingo bist
Du aber schon in guten Händen #6


----------



## Holger (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Albatros, Guen und Ingo

Erstmal superherzlichen Dank für die freundliche Aufnahme hier bei euch. Klar komme ich auf euer Angebot zurück, das mit dem Bootsangeln klingt superinteressant. Freue ich mich schon drauf. Mit Ingo habe ich mich schon für Samstag verabredet, mal sehen wo er uns hinführt. Aber ich hab demnächst 2 Wochen Urlaub, und sowieso gibt es noch reichlich Möglichkeiten das ihr mich "Gummi-Neuling" mal einweisen könnt. Werde hier ab sofort sowieso öfters im Forum sein.... |wavey: 

PS Hat noch keiner auf meine Frage geantwortet....Wart ihr schon an der Kiese Tannenhausen auf Raubfisch angeln ???


----------



## Waldi (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin,
willkommen an Board Holger.
Nun bin ich wenigstens nicht der Einzige, der hier um Lehrstunden bittet.
Wenn Ihr nochmal los wollt an den Kanälen würde ich auch gern dabei sein.
Am Samstag kann ich leider nicht.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Holger, bin auch neu hier...leider nur gelegentlich bei euch im Norden! Aber nächsten Monat wieder! Hat jemand von euch nen Tip: In unseren Stadtteichen darf man ab 01. Oktober mit Kunstköder fischen...habe auch mittlerweile 2 mittelprächtige Hechte gefangen! Samstag einen wirklich guten Hecht verloren, weil sie nur ganz spitz beißen, der Drilling hing bei den beiden gefangenen ganz vorne! Gestern keinen Biß, und alles durchprobiert...Tiefe bis 2 m! Habe dann noch mein Glück in der Lippe versucht, ein kl. Zander von 45 ( der schwimmt wieder ) und ein guter Barsch von 40! Der nicht..grins


----------



## IngoSuntken (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger: Hatte ich ganz überlesen! Tannenhausen ist natürlich ein Traumgewässer. Es sind garantiert viele Zander von über 15 Pfd. drin. Zander bis 70cm werden ja regelmäßig gefangen! Mitter der 80er Jahre wurden in Tannenhausen viele Zander gefangen! Es waren mehrere Fische über 15 Pfd. dabei. Hechte werden ja nach wie vor dort gefangen! Dieses Jahr waren es Fische bis 20 Pfd.! Hmm, es sind nur 10 Autominuten für mich! Aber warum gehe ich nie dorthin? Liegt wohl daran, dass ich so sehr an den Kanälen hänge! Vielleicht sollte ich mal ein paar Tage investieren!?

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Guen (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Ingo Suntken

Da reden wir schon seit 2 Jahren von ,aber die Zeit nehmen wir uns einfach nicht   #c  #c  :q  :q !

Ebenso verhält es sich mit dem Baggersee an der Autobahn ,dem Auslauf des NT ,dem Emder Hafen und ..........  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Holger (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Ich denke auch, das du mal ein paar Tage in den See Tannenhausen investieren solltest, Ingo. Der Zanderbestand is wirklich nicht der schlechteste. Deine Gufis kannste hier aber wohl getrost zu Hause lassen. Habe es mehrfach probiert an den vakanten Stellen, bisher erfolglos. Der Ansitz mit dem guten alten Köfi bringt hier wohl deutlich mehr. Dieses Jahr konnte ich einige Zander fangen, leider bisher nix größeres wie 60 cm. Sonst hatten wir schon welche bis 70 cm. Das da aber Brocken, evtl. auch mehr als 15 Pfund drinne sind, wissen wir ja beide. Kenne da einige gute Stellen mit Scharkanten, wo die Tiefe von 3 auf gute 7 Meter abfällt. Dort fische ich dann mit einer einfachen Grundmontage (Tiroler am Seitenarm) und lasse den Köfi per gespritzter Luft etwa 60 cm über Grund treiben. Bisse gibt es eigentlich garantiert. Stünde einem Ansitz eigentlich nix im Wege.
Da ich ja Tannenhausener bin, gehe ich öfters mal abends mit oder ohne Freundin an der Kiese spazieren. Dabei kommt man natürlich auch mit vielen Anglern ins Gespräch. Obwohl die meisten dort auf Karpfen fischen. Immer mit dem Ziel, den sagenumwobenen „Einäugigen“ zu fangen. Das ist ein Spiegelkarpfen, der bisher schon 3-4 Mal gefangen wurde und gut 40 Pfund wiegt. Ein richtiges Wasserschwein !!!
Raubfischangler sieht man dort sehr selten. Höchstens mal einen, der mit der Spinnangel auf Hecht unterwegs ist. Wie du schon sagtest, Freund Esox wurde dieses Jahr auch in Gewichten bis 20 Pfund gefangen. Das schöne an der Kiese ist auch, das man beim Zanderangeln in der Zeit von Mai bis Oktober auch immer mal wieder Raubaale als gern gesehenen Beifang bekommt. Aale bis 5 Pfund wurden auch schon gefangen....

Also „all in all“, die Kiese ist auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert.....(was für eine Werbung)  :q  :g


----------



## IngoSuntken (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ GUEN: ..............,etc.,etc.,etc.,.........!  :g 
@ Holger: Würde mich mal reizen, den Kiessee zu befischen! Da muß aber was mit Gummi gehen! Garantiert! Wir beide arbeiten dran und nehmen das Ding demnächst zusammen in Angriff! Wenn man das einige Male macht, wird mit Sicherheit die Belohnung folgen! 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Holger (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*



			
				IngoSuntken schrieb:
			
		

> @ GUEN: ..............,etc.,etc.,etc.,.........!  :g
> @ Holger: Würde mich mal reizen, den Kiessee zu befischen! Da muß aber was mit Gummi gehen! Garantiert! Wir beide arbeiten dran und nehmen das Ding demnächst zusammen in Angriff! Wenn man das einige Male macht, wird mit Sicherheit die Belohnung folgen!
> 
> Gruß Ingo



Es is ja auch so: Ich bin ja erst seit kurzem mit Gummifischen am Start, d.h. es fehlt mir gewisse Erfahrung um zu beurteilen, ob man da mit GuFis nix fängt. Da du aber zu den Experten gehörst, denn du angelst mit Gummiködern ja seit 10 Jahren, überlasse ich dir das Urteil. Z.Zt. is in der Kiese noch relativ viel Bewuchs, so daß Twistern an den meisten (und fängigen) Stellen recht anstrengend is, weil man ständig Kraut am Haken hat.
So langsam stirbt das Kraut dort aber ab und "der Weg is frei"... #6 

Wir probieren das demnächst auf jeden Fall....Und sollte es kein Zander werden, fette  Hecht-Mamas sind ja auch drin !!!  :g 


PS Kann jemand was über die Zander + Aale im Tjücher Moorthun (Marienhafe) berichten oder gibts da von euch noch keine Erfahrungen ??


----------



## IngoSuntken (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger: Da sind viele Zander drin! Letztes Jahr hatten ein Kumpel und ich im Sommer mal drei Stück dort auf Köfi! Aale kann man in guten Mengen fangen, aber meist sind das 30er Aale! Besatz also...........!
Im Jahr 1998 habe ich im September etliche Zander im Tjücher Moorthun gefangen! Damals bis etwa 65cm! Der Bestand war zu dem Zeitpunkt noch sehr jung! Jetzt dürften dort auch einige 10 Pfd+ Zander sein! 
Ich wohne 7km entfernt von dem See! Und war dieses Jahr noch nicht dort! Unglaublich eigentlich! Naja, bei fast 140 Gewässer, die wir befischen dürfen, schafft man nicht viele davon! Liegt wohl mit an der Anziehungskraft der Gewässer rund um Emden! 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Zanderseb (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Ingo

  140 zu befischende Top Gewässer ganz in deiner nähe??

  :k........:l....:k........:l..........:k.............:l..............:k.........:l


Ich weiß wo ich mal wohnen werde ,wenn unziehen sollte :g


----------



## IngoSuntken (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ zanderseb: Richtig! Der Bezirksfischreiverband für Ostfriesland e.V. in Emden hat reichlich Gewässer zu bieten! Es gibt so viele Kanäle hier mit guten Zanderbeständen! Aber ich fische nur an ganz wenigen davon! Zudem einige Kiesgruben und natürlich auch Binnenseen, die an die Kanäle angeschlossen sind! Ein Paradies! Und etliche flache Kanäle im Kleinformat, die dann eher massenhaft Hechte beherbergen!
Hier kann man mit Spinnern oder Blinkern schöne Strecken laufen und dabei viele Hechte fangen! Mache ich aber nicht, da die Zanderangelei eine ganz andere Dimension ist. Außerdem beißen ständig Hechte auf die Gufis, besonders im Herbst/Winter. Das reicht mir dann auch! 


Gruß Ingo


----------



## Zanderseb (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Ingo

 Einfach Traumhaft :l



 Ja das Zanderangeln ist ne sucht für sich,der ich ebenfalls verfallen bin.
 Obwol ein schöner Barsch oder Hecht natürlich auch seinen Reiz hat:g


----------



## Guen (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

War heute Nachmittag mit Tierfreund an einem unser 140 Gewässer angeln ,wir hatten 6 Zander und drei Barsche  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Holger (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Tja, der BVO is schon ein geiler Verein !!! 140 Gewässer, vom geschlossenen See bis über Binnenmeere und dazu Kanäle ohne Ende !!! Hier bei uns findet jeder die Ruhe, die das Angeln doch ausmacht. Und das wichtigste: Fische sind auch noch reichlich da... :q 
Was mir persönlich nur fehlt ist der Wels in unseren Gewässern. Nicht aus dem Wunsch heraus, Welse könnten unsere Wollhandkrabbenplage dezimieren. Die fressen Sie nämlich nur, wenn kein Futterfisch mehr da ist. Nein, ich meine, das Welse sowohl eine biologische als auch eine anglerische Bereichung in unseren Gewässern wären....Aber das ist off-topic und gehört hier nicht her...Wollts nur mal gesagt haben... #h 

Sonntag gehe ich mit Ingo twistern, bin mal gespannt wie ihr Experten so fischt....Für mich ist vieles beim Gummi fischen ja noch Neuland !!!  |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## Anti-Krabbe (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

hallo erstmal ihr Gummijünger!
Kenne das Board schon lange, habe mich aber erst heut regestriert! Habe nun einiges über euch gelesen und will auch nen paar Berichte abgeben! Es sind ja noch 3.Mon. die man bei uns auf Raubfisch angeln kann -). Ist ne Menge los am Wasser an den Stellen wo gut gefangen wird. Will also morgen früh gegen ca.5 Uhr los mit köfi und Gummifi. Erzähl euch dann wie es gelaufen ist!
Also...auf gute Zusammenarbeit,
auf das die Zander weiter laufen und die Krabben nicht auftauchen
greetz
Anti-Krabbe


----------



## Tierfreund (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

So - nachdem jetzt zum vierten Mal die Seite abgestürzt ist beim Anhänge verwalten hochfahren, werde ich jetzt auf die Bilder zum gestrigen Angeln mit Guen verzichten.

Bleibt mir nur zu schwärmen und zu danken. Es war mal wieder schön (und auch schön windig) auf einem der 140. Vor allem konnte ich meine ersten erfolgreichen Erfahrungen im Vertikalfischen sammeln.  #6 

Guen: Dieses Thema sollten wir noch öfter ausprobieren.

Grüße an die Ostfriesenjung und Anti-Krabbe (welch sympatischer Name) Willkommen on Board.


----------



## Rutilus (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Anti-Krabbe: Willkommen im Board (wirklich netter Name :q) Bin mal gespannt was du dann heute zu berichten hast. 

     Ich war diese Woche auch noch ein paar mal los und habe noch ein paar Fotos gemacht.

     Den Zander und den gierigen kleinen Mini-Hecht (der auf einen für ihn viel zu großen Köfi ging - zum Glück
    vorne gehakt; er schwimmt wieder...) habe ich am Montag bei der Verbindungsschleuse in Emden gefangen. Das schöne an
     der Stelle ist, dass man dort unter der Autobahn auch bei starkem Regen angeln kann.

 Den Zander auf dem dritten Bild (63cm / 7 Pfund) habe ich gestern gefangen, auch in der Emder Gegend. Dazu beide Male noch zwei 
  Fische am Haken gehabt, die ich nicht landen konnte.
  Krabben haben mich nur noch ganz vereinzelt geärgert.
  Es macht wirklich Spaß im Moment :g

  @Ingo+Holger: Viel Glück am Sonntag, freu mich schon auf euren Bericht.
  @Guen: 6 Zander und 3 Barsche...das artet ja schon in Streß aus 

  Gruß, Rutilus


----------



## Tierfreund (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Noch ein Versuch: Guens schöner 69-er vom Donnerstag:


----------



## IngoSuntken (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Rutilus: Schöne Fische! Diesen Teil der Emder Gegend kenne ich zwar gut, habe aber selber noch nicht dort geangelt! 
@ Anti-Krabbe: Wilkommen hier im Board! 
@ GUEN/Tierfreund: Gutes Ergebnis, schöne Bilder!

Gestern war ich selber noch los. Nachdem ich Dienstag in der Abenddämmerung noch drei Zander bis ca. 60cm fing und etliche Bisse hatte, war gestern fast Totentanz! Ich fing nur einen netten Barsch von etwa 40cm und verlor einen Zander der 55er-Klasse vor dem Kescher! Zwei weitere Fehlbisse kamen hinzu! 
Der starke Wind tat den Rest (miese Köderführung)!
Hoffe, dass es Sonntag wieder läuft!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Rutilus (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Guen+Tierfreund: Schöner Fisch #6 Ist das Foto vom Uphuser Meer ?

 Eigentlich wollte ich gestern ja zuhause bleiben, aber nachdem ich hier eine
 Weile gelesen hatte packte es mich dann (trotz des Regens) wieder.
 War dann noch von 18.30-21.30 Uhr los, ein Biss - ein Fisch.
 Ein schöner Zander von 5 Pfd bei 66cm Länge.

 Die weissen Punkte auf dem Foto sind Regentropfen 

 Schönen Sonntag - Rutilus #h


----------



## IngoSuntken (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Rutilus: Wieder ein schöner Zander! In der Dunkelheit gefangen?

So, wer etwas aufmerksam gelesen hat hier in der letzten Zeit, der weiß dass heute das gemeinsame Angeln von Holger und mir auf dem Programm stand! 
Leider waren die Bedingungen nicht sehr gut! Der Regen am gestrigen Samstag und auch in der Nacht zum Sonntag machte mich schon etwas nachdenklich und so kamen Holger und ich dann heute Nachmittag an einem wunderbaren Kanal in der Emder Gegend an und mußten leider feststellen, dass das Wasser inhoher Geschwindigkeit an uns vorbeischoss! Es wurde also stark gesielt/gepumpt! Unter solchen Bedingungen lohnt es sich eigentlich meistens nicht in unseren Kanälen! Selten fängt man bei so starker Strömung etwas!
Wir montierten aber schwere Bleiköpfe und schickten die Gufis daraufhin ins wilde Wasser! Die Köderführung war echt schwierig und nach einer guten Stunden schwand meine Hoffnung auf den Nullpunkt! Schade, ausgerechnet heute, wo Holger dabei ist!  #c 
Am späten Nachmittag gelangten wir dann an eine Stelle, an der zwei Kanäle aufeinander treffen! Hier fanden wir einen großen Stillwasserbereich vor, der dadurch entstand, dass die starke Strömung beider Kanäle sich traf!
Fortan warfen wir also diesen Bereich an! Plötzlich bekam ich einen guten Biss, der Anhieb ging aber ins Leere! Schade, doch wenige Sekunden später biegt sich plötzlich Holger´s Rute und kurz daruf liegt ein schöner 60er im Netz!  #6 Gebissen hatte der Stachelritter auf einen 10cm AQUA in schwarz/weiß! Unter den extremen Bedingungen ein wirklich sehr guter Erfolg!
Kurz darauf warf ich voll in die Strömung und bekam einen harten Biss am Übergang zum Stillwasser! Leider ging auch hier der Anhieb ins Leere!

Der Nachmittag war aus meiner Sicht echt toll, auch wenn wir ohne Strömung mit Sicherheit viel mehr Bisse und auch einige Zander mehr gehabt hätten!

Die Bilder zeigen Holger mit seinem 60er und ein nettes Bild für unser neues Mitglied ANTI-KRABBE! Das Mistvieh schnappte sich am Freitag meinen GUFI!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Rutilus (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Holger: PETRI ! Toller Fisch und das unter den Bedingungen #6

    @Ingo: JA! So gg. 19.oo Uhr, es war also gerade dunkel geworden, als das 
  Knicklicht auf Reisen ging.... Am Samstagabend hatte es aber zum Glück
 noch keine Strömung.

 Gruß, Rutilus


----------



## Holger (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

War wirklich ein hoch interessanter Nachmittag. Für mich als Neuling in Sachen „Gummifisch-Angeln“ war es wirklich lehrreich, jemandem wie Ingo über die Schulter schauen zu können. Das Wetter war top, dafür die Bedingungen durch das Pumpen/Sielen natürlich nicht einfach. Aber wenn man feste dran glaubt und die Hoffnung nicht verliert wird man manchmal halt belohnt....Und Ingo hatte auch noch 2 Bisse. Wäre nicht gesielt worden , so glauben Ingo und ich zumindest, wären noch einige Bisse (Fische) mehr drin gewesen. Aber auch so war es ein supergelungener Nachmittag....

@ Ingo 

Nochmals vielen Dank das du mich Neueinsteiger mitgenommen hast. Wie wir gestern besprochen haben bleibt das ja nicht unser letztes gemeinsames Angeln, unter anderem steht die Kieskuhle Tannenhausen auch noch an...

PS Hoffe, ich hab dir gestern nicht zu viele Löcher in den Bauch gefragt.... |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## Anti-Krabbe (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

nabend!
Ihr habt ja wieder gut gefangen. Schöne Fische. Mir wollt Petrus nichts gönnen:c außer ne Menge Regen. Ich habe Samstag alles gegeben von ca. 6 bis 15.30 Uhr im Knockster Tief. Die schönsten Köderfische und meine Sammlung von Gummifischen wurden in Einsatz gebracht....aber nix, kein Zupfer... zumindest wurden die Krabben satt :r !
Gepumpt wurde nicht aber der Wind war deftig. Das mit dem Wind war aber mal eine gute Möglichkeit meine Segelpose mit Köfi in Einsatz zu bringen. Ich war voller Optimismus das das was wird! Sah auch wirklich gut aus...#6 haha. Nun gut- ich gebe nicht auf!

@Ingo: Wirklich ein schöner Krabbi...grrrrrr...
@Holger: Supi! Nun biste ja wohl kein Gufi-Neuling mehr

gruß A-Krabbi


----------



## mohfra (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Zanderfreunde,
habt Ihr ein paar Tipps, um einen kapitalen Zander noch in diesem Jahr aus dem Wasser zu ziehen?
Was läuft zur Zeit besser, Gummi oder Köfi?
Was ist sonst noch zu beachten?

Petri Heil und strammes Seil
Frank Möhlmann
vom Angelteam Ostfriesland
www.strammes-seil.de


----------



## Holger (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*



			
				mohfra schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zanderfreunde,
> habt Ihr ein paar Tipps, um einen kapitalen Zander noch in diesem Jahr aus dem Wasser zu ziehen?
> Was läuft zur Zeit besser, Gummi oder Köfi?
> Was ist sonst noch zu beachten?
> ...



Generell nicht einfach zu sagen. Aber normal ist der Köfi dem Gummifisch nur im Sommer überlegen, ansonsten gilt es wohl eher "gib Gummi". Vor allem hast du dann die Möglichkeit größere Gebiete flächendeckend abzufischen und die Zander auch zu finden, was ja nicht immer einfach ist. Gummifische von 10-15 cm sind die optimale Größe...Um slektiv auf einen kapitalen zu fischen gibt es wohl kein Geheimrezept. Einfach durch die "kleineren" hindurch angeln, denn die machen auch viel Spaß....Und irgendwann knallt es dann vielleicht besonders dolle in der Rute !!! :g


----------



## IngoSuntken (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ mofra: Wie Holger schon sagt, große Zander auf Kommando zu fangen, ist total unmöglich! Jedenfalls hier bei uns. Vor einigen Jahren fing man im Schnitt bessere Fische, aber derzeit gilt nur: Angeln gehen, Durchschnittzander fangen und irgendwann ist mal ein besseres Exemlar dabei! Sonst hätten Angler wie ich ja wöchentlich zweistellige Zander vorzuweisen! Dem ist aber absolut nicht so! 
In Zukunft wird es ohnehin immer schwerer, da durch den starken Befischungsdruck, den man momentan wieder einmal in seiner schlimmsten Form (sogar wochentags) an einigen (noch) guten Gewässern erlebt, zu viele Zander entnommen werden und damit langfristig die Schnittgrößen dahin tendieren, noch kleiner zu sein! 
Aber keine Angst, noch besteht jederzeit die Möglichkeit, einen großen Zander zu fangen! Es dauert halt nur! 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## stefanwitteborg (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo @anti-krabbe!

War am Wochenende bei mir an der Lippe los, eigentlich viel zu viel Wind, aber es sind dann doch 2 Hechte von 75 und 64 an den Hacken gegangen..der gr. schwimmt wieder! Köder war die geliebte Sandra/ perlmutt in 11 cm. Bin vom 03.11. bis zum 11.11. wieder  bei euch im Norden, genauer in Bedekaspel! Hat jemand Lust mal mit mir fischen zugehen? 

p.s.: Muß mir endlich mal ne Digitale anschaffen, hat jemand nen gutes und nicht zu teures Modell zu empfehlen?

Greetz


----------



## Tierfreund (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Ingo: Das hört sich ja gar nicht gut an. Dann wurde wohl doch in letzter Zeit zuviel über die Zander in Eurer Region geschrieben. Schade! .... und hoffentlich wird`s diesbezüglich bald kalt.

stefanwitteborg: Kann Dir die Casio Exilim Z3 wärmstens empfehlen. Die gibt es mittlerweile auch relativ günstig.


----------



## Guen (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@stefanwitteborg

Klar ,wenn ich Zeit habe ,dann nehme ich Dich auch mit  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## stefanwitteborg (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Tierfreund: werde mir die mal beim Fotohändler anschauen! Danke erstmal!

@Guen: Können dann ja vorher nochmal drüber sprechen, würd mich freuen!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Tach zusammen, wie gesagt bin ich ab Donnerstag wieder bei euch in Ostfriesland...also wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat mit mir ein paar Würfe zu machen wäre das schon nett! Schickt ne PN und ich geb euch dann meine Handy-Nr., da ich im Ferienhaus keinen Internetzugang habe...also bis dann


----------



## IngoSuntken (2. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ stefanwitteborg: Würde ja gern, aber die Zeit ist nicht da! und am WE bin ich angeltechnisch schon voll ausgebucht! Heute habe ich es nach dem Feierabend noch auf gut zwei Stunden angeln gebracht und nach einem schwachen WE bissen die Zander wieder sehr gut heute. Auch die Größen waren im Gegensatz zu sonst um einige Stufen höher! (75cm und 68cm). Dazu etliche Fehlbisse! Ein guter Hecht mischte sich auch noch zwischen die Zander! Köder waren 12er Kopytos in grün/weiß und grün/orange!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Plumpsangler (3. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin,
wenn ich hier so von Euren Fängen lese, frage ich mich, ob Ihr überhaupt wisst, in welchem anglerischen Paradies Ihr lebt. Das scheinen ja unendliche Gewässermöglichkeiten bei Euch zu sein und vor allem anscheinend ein Superbestand an Zander und Hechten. Wenn ich da meine Fänge bei uns ansehe (bin kein Zanderkantangler), wo jeder Zander hart erarbeitet wird, kann man nur neidisch werden, obwohl ich im Prinzip mit meinen Fängen auch nicht unzufrieden bin. Aber was ich in einem Angeljahr fange, scheint Ihr in 1 oder 2 Monaten an Land zu holen. Wünsche Euch weiter viel Erfolg und das der Fischbestand weiter in den nächsten Jahren so ungebrochen gut ist. Vielleicht verschlägt es mich mal in Eure Ecke oder ein kleiner Angelurlaub (wenn mich meine Familie lässt) wäre wohl bei Euch auch lohneswert. Gruß "Plumpsangler"


----------



## stefanwitteborg (3. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@_ingo: das hört sich ja gut an, mal sehen was sich so tut an den Gewässern rund um Emden....bin ja bis nächsten Freitag da...vielleicht wird ja noch was draus! _


----------



## Holger (3. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Leute !!!


Wir waren vergangenen Samstag von morgens bis 14:00 Uhr an den Emdener Kanälen mit dem GuFi unterwegs. Um es kurz zu machen: Das Ergebnis in der Menge stimmte, die Größe hätte etwas besser ausfallen können. 1 Hecht von 60 cm und dazu 3 Zander von 35-40 cm, alle Fische hatten auf fluogelbe Twister von verschiedenen Herstellern gebissen.

@ Ingo Nächste Woche noch mal los? Du weißt schon, nach der Arbeit bis Einbruch der Dunkelheit...Könnten uns ja vorher irgendwo da treffen !!!!

PS Glückwunsch zu den letzten Zandern !!! Wir waren gestern noch bei einem Kumpel in WHV am dortigen Stadtparkteich, allerdings mit 5 Köfi-Ruten zwischen 9 und 12:30 Uhr nicht ein Biß. Der Ostwind schuld??? Danach noch für 90 Minuten an einem Fließgewässer namens Maade, dort aber eine Materialschlacht ohne Ende. Jeder 5. Wuf ein Hänger, der manchmal zu lösen war. Aber fast immer Abriß.....Dort unten liegt jetzt ein GuFi-Friedhof !!! :q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (3. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ingo: lösch mal bitte deine PN's, wollte dir mal meine Handy-Nr. schicken falls du doch Zeit findest...


----------



## IngoSuntken (3. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger: Ab Montag können wir das mal in Angriff nehmen! Die Zeit ist aber knapp! Kann direkt von der Arbeit aus erst um 15.30 Uhr am Wasser sein! Naja, bis 17 Uhr geht es momentan noch!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Zanderseb (4. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Ingo
 Petri 

 75 er und 68 er sind top Fische #r

 In einem deiner Vorherigen Postings hast du vom zu großen Befischungsdruck und der massenentnahme von Zander gesprochen ,und das dadurch die Durchschnittsgröße immer kleiner wird.

 Dies beobachte ich sein einiger Zeit auch an unseren Gewässern.

 Du hast damit also vollig recht.
 Schade, dass es nur sehr wenige einsehen und dementsprechend handeln.

 Grüße nach, 140 top Gewässer Ostfriesland :q


----------



## IngoSuntken (4. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Zanderseb: Naja, so hoch kann der Druck auch nicht werden, da die meisten Angler sich auf leicht zugängliche Stellen konzentrieren! Und die meisten Kilometer bleiben unberührt! Seit dem WE ist plötzlich nichts mehr los an unseren Gewässern und das ist herrlich so! Wie ich hörte, fingen die meisten Angler auch sehr wenig und sogar meist gar nichts! Daher bleiben die Genossen dann auch schnell weg! Sie kommen schnell, wenn sie hören, dass es irgendwo was zu holen gibt (Zander) und verschwinden schnell, wenn nichts beißt! Einige Probleme lösen sich automatisch!
Ja, die Schnittgrößen sind zwar trotzdem noch gut, waren aber sonst besser! Naja, vorgestern waren es gute Fische und der Oberhammer ging mir leider verloren! Hatte ihn kurz unter der Oberfläche und ein riesiger Schwall zeigte sich an der Oberfläche, aber dann löste sich der Gufi! Leider.....!
War ganz klar ein Zweistelliger!
Am WE geht die Digicam wieder mit. Da ich momentan manchmal direkt nach der Arbeit angeln gehe und das Angelgerät den Tag über im Wagen liegen muß, verzichte auf meine gute Spinnrute, meine Twin Power, meine Digicam und einen Teil meiner Gummiköder! Sicher ist sicher!!!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## anguilla (4. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Petri Ingo zu den schönen Stachelrittern! :m

Leider wird es wohl in diesem Jahr nix mehr, aber im Nächsten kommt ihr nicht um einen Besuch herum...


----------



## Zanderseb (4. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

jo Ingo,dass kene ich von anderen Gewässern auch.:q

 Wen sie hören "der Zander läuft "
 dann sitzen sie sich zu hunderten die Ei...  platt:q

 Wenn dann nichts geht (der Idealfall ) sieht man sie selten wieder.

 Doch wenn dann dort was gefangen wird,dann geht es erst richtig los.

 Denn gute Gewässer glänzen mit ihren guten fangzahlen,und werden dann im nu von Abknüppelkomandos überannt,bis wirklich nichts mehr geht.

 Das ist leider die traurige Realität.#t

 Aber hey  140 Topgewässer?
 Da haben die Fische doch immer ne möglichkeit diesen Leuten zu entgehen.

 Das mit deinem Verloren Zander ist echt ein jammer.
 Hatte im Sommer auch einen Giganten verloren,weil ich ihn sehr Behutsam landen wollte.
 Ich hatte ih schon in der Hand und halb an Land...gute 90 cm sag ich mal.
 bitter echt bitter,denn  cam und Kumpel waren mit dabei.:c


----------



## Rutilus (4. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Bis Ingo das nächste Mal seine Kamera wieder dabeihat, kann ich ja mal die Lücke füllen . Hatte gestern auch einen schönen 68er.

 Das mit dem hohen Befischungsdruck an den Top-Stellen kriege ich nicht so mit, da ich dort bisher noch nicht angeln war. Denn ich denke das bezieht sich momentan hauptsächlich auf Gewässer wie Knockster Tief, Norder Tief u.ä., oder ?
 Bei der Anzahl an Gewässern die wir haben, sollte es eigentlich möglich sein die Entnahme von Fischen über's Jahr so auf die Gewässer zu verteilen, dass
  keines plattgeangelt wird. Versuche ich für mich jedenfalls so zu handhaben.

  Wo ich angele sehe ich in der Regel niemanden anders angeln und wenn ich
 mich mal mit jemanden unterhalte der vorbeikommt, höre ich in der Regel, dass sie auch angeln - natürlich immer hauptsächlich auf Zander, als ob's keinen anderen Fisch gäbe - und es fallen immer die selben Namen "Im Knockster Tief wird gut gefangen", "nach Twixlum musst du mal fahren" etc.
 Da muss ja immer richtig viel los sein, hoffentlich wundert sich da in ein paar Jahren keiner, dass es "plötzlich" nicht mehr so gut läuft.

 Eigentlich wollte ich mich gar nicht so umfassend zu äußern, aber nachdem ich gestern (mal wieder) jemanden getroffen habe, der mir sagte er finge regelmässig 5 oder 6 gute Zander und auf die Frage, ob er die denn alle mitnähme nur ein verständnisvolles "Natürlich !" kam, bin ich doch ein bißchen in's Grübeln gekommen. #d

 Egal, ich habe dieses Jahr noch aus keinem Gewässer mehr als 3 Zander entnommen und ich denke so werde ich's auch weiterhin halten (und einfach nicht jedem die guten Stellen verraten, die noch nicht jeder kennt )

  So genug geärgert.
  Gruß Rutilus


----------



## Plumpsangler (5. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Die Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht. Beissen die Zander gut, sind die bzw. das Gewässer schnell überlaufen mit sogenannten "Zanderexperten", aber beisst das mal ein paar Male nicht, heisst es gleich : "Das ist nix mehr drin und muss neu besetzt werden." Aber in der Tat löst sich das Problem meist oft von selbst, dass diese "Experten", nach ein paar erfolglosen Versuchen erstmal nicht wieder gesehen werden und man dann wieder seine Ruhe hat. Allerdings bei Euren 140 Gewässern ist eine Überangelung schon fast schwierig, aber ich weiß auch nicht wieviel Angler es bei Euch gibt. Trotzdem Euch weiter viel Erfolg und das der Fischbestand diesen derzeitgen "Zanderhype" auch bei Euch gut übersteht. Gruß "Plumpsangler"


----------



## IngoSuntken (5. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Rutilus: Glückwunsch!!!!
Richtig! Du liegst schon nicht schlecht mit den Vermutungen!   
Ich traf übrigens vor einiger Zeit einen wahren Spinner bei uns im Angelladen, der meinte, er würde immer 5 Zander mehr, als andere fangen! Da antwortete ich einfach:" Kürzlich hatte ich mal 9 Zander, dann hättest du neben mir 14 Zander gefangen, wenn du dort gewesen wärst!" Dieser Mann verstummte schnell! Regelmäßig 5-6 Zander zu fangen ist nicht möglich! O.K. an vielen Tagen hatten wir deutlich über 5 Zander in den letzten Wochen, aber meistens zu zweit! Nicht alles taucht übrigens hier im Board auf! Oft schreibe ich auch nichts davon hier! 
Höre nicht auf solche Typen, die von ihren massenhaften Zanderfängen berichten. Die treffe ich oft am Wasser wieder, meistens ohne Zander und teilweise mit einem Angelgerät, dass sie sich wahrscheinlich mittels Zeitmaschine aus den 30er Jahren organisiert haben!   
Und wenn du mal einen rothaarigen Rentner mit einem dunkelblauen Mercedes (neueres Modell) treffen solltest, der ist immer rund um Emden unterwegs und befragt jeden Angler nach seinen Fängen und erzählt lustige Lügengeschichten, von großen Zander, die er angeblich regelmäßig verliert!
Genau dieser Typ gibt immer "Tips", wo man denn hin müsse! Vielleicht kennst du ihn ja schon! Eingentlich müßte er mittlerweile schon jeden genervt haben!
@ plumpsangler: Richtig, die "Experten" verschwinden oft schnell wieder!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Holger (6. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Was die Diskussion betrifft bzgl. der Massenanstürme auf Gewässer, wo grad gut gefangen wird: Dieses Phänomen hast du nicht nur beim Zander, sondern auch bei einigen anderen Fischen, hier in O-land vor allem wenn das Wort "Aal" fällt. Erzählst du hier mal von einigen Fischen von 70+ oder hohen Stückzahlen kommt gleich die Frage nach Stelle/Gewässer....Nervtötend ohne Ende !!! Meiner Meinung nach ist derjenige ein guter Angler, der sich nicht nur an anderen orientiert und statt auf ausgetrampelten Pfaden zu wandern selber Dinge ausprobiert. Wer diesen Weg geht kommt um Schneidertage nicht herum, wird aber früher oder später auch zum (großen) Erfolg kommen. Und die Freude ist dann umso größer als wenn ich nur jmd. kopiere...

Aber is schön zu hören, das sich der Ansturm um Emden beruhigt...Was einige Beißpausen und Schneidertage alles bewirken können....#6 

@ Ingo    Am Dienstag bin ich sowieso wieder in der Emder Ecke unterwegs, den kompletten Tag !!! Was hältst du von Donnerstag...? Treffpunkt nach Wahl !!! #h


----------



## IngoSuntken (7. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger: Wie recht du doch hast! Dienstag und Donnerstag hatte ich auch eingeplant für die kommende Woche! Wie schon erwähnt, ich habe gegen 15 Uhr frei. Heißt also, ab 15.30 Uhr können die Gufis fliegen! Können uns ja dann treffen und auf Wegen wandern, die nicht ausgetrampelt sind!  #6 

Dieses WE war übrigens echt enttäuschend! Sa. vier Stunden ohne Biss und heute auch vier Stunden ohne Biss! Und das jeweils zu zweit! Naja, alle anderen, die man so traf, hatten auch nichts! Die Zander wollten also absolut nicht! Ab Di. soll das Wetter ja schlechter werden! Wind und Regen! Das klingt sehr gut!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Rutilus (7. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Ingo: Finde ich gut, dass du auch von deinen Schneidertagen berichtest, so wird auch mal deutlich, dass eine ganze Menge "Arbeit" hinter den guten Zanderfängen in Ostfriesland steht und man auch hier die Fische nicht "nach Belieben" fängt 

 Ich konnte am WE leider nicht los, musste arbeiten. War am Samstag nur eine Stunde mit dem Spinner am Emder Stadtgraben unterwegs, wollte mal sehen ob ich vielleicht ein paar Barsche fangen kann. Fehlanzeige.
 Zwei Freunden hatte ich eine Stelle empfohlen an der ich diesen Herbst immer gut gefangen habe, dort gab es nur einen gerade maßigen Zander. #c (und einige sehr vorsichtige Bisse...)

 Mal sehen was die kommende Woche bringt, habe bis einschließlich Donnerstag frei :q (und möchte gerne meinen ersten guten Hecht in diesem Jahr fangen, mal sehen ob's klappt. Morgen in aller Frühe der erste Versuch....)

 Gruß, Rutilus


----------



## Rutilus (8. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

...von 7.00 - 11.30 mit Köfis (und auch 2 Angeln mit Tauwurm... ) gesessen 
und...NIX passiert |kopfkrat  (allerdings habe ich dort auch noch nie vorher geangelt) Naja - morgen wieder los, andere Stelle und auf "besseres" Wetter hoffen.

Gruß - Rutilus


----------



## jottweebee (8. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Kannst dir Zeit lassen, denn die nächste Schonzeit beginnt in 2005 erst am 1. Februar im BVO-Gewässer.


----------



## IngoSuntken (9. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Rutilus: Klar, es läuft nicht immer was, aber meistens!  #6 

Heute traf ich mich mit Bordie stefanwitteborg nach der Arbeit! Stefan verbringt ja momentan eine Woche hier in Ostfriesland! Ich habe nicht genau mitgezählt, aber er hat es bis jetzt auf fast 20 Hechte gebracht, die er mit Wobblern in der flachen Gräben gefangen hat! Allein heute und gestern waren es neun Fische, wobei drei 80er dabei waren!
Heute sollte es aber auf Zander gehen und wir legten gegen 15.45 Uhr los! Dummerweise wurde sehr stark gesielt, obwohl es nicht geregnet hatte! Also, schwere Jighaken montiert und raus mit den Gufis in die starke Strömung! 
Ich fing gleich danach einen schönen 60er und hatte drei gute Bisse, wobei einmal der Gufi ganz von Jighaken gerissen wurde!
Stefan hatte auch mehrere Zanderbisse, doch der Höhepunkt war ein großer Hecht, der seinen Gummifisch kurz vorm Ufer attackierte, aber leider nicht am Haken hing! Das Wasser explodierte förmlich! 
Es wurde schnell dunkel und blieb bei einem Zander! 

Spaß hat es allemal gemacht, da Stefan ein netter Zeitgenosse ist. Es ist immer interessant, Boardies zu treffen, dann bekommen die Texte hier auch Gesichter! #6 
Stefan wird bestimmt noch ausfühlich über seinen sehr erfolgreichen Trip nach Ostfriesland hier berichten!
Ein Treffen machen wir noch diese Woche!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## jürgen(hanauer (9. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

hallo ingo . mache bei euch im norden seit 8 jahren urlaup und gehe da auch angel aber so einen schönen zander hab ich noch nicht gesehen .wo haste den denn gefangen???.an was für einen kanal warste den.ich angele am moorweg in den tiefs (amerika und england brucke) kennste die und was hälste davon .bin halt nur im sommer für zwei wochen da ,und da lief ned so viel .gruss der hanauer    (liegt bei frankfurt ).


----------



## IngoSuntken (9. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ jürgen: Hallo! Moorweg sagt mir nichts und die Brücken auch nicht! Wo machst du denn immer Urlaub?


----------



## Holger (12. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Ingo

Sorry, das ich mich nicht mehr gemeldet habe. Diese Woche kam mir leider was dazwischen, und ich war auch nur ganz selten hier im A-Board. Am Dienstag war ich noch mit nem Kumpel im Emder Gebiet unterwegs. Ein 50er Zander is dabei rausgekommen, einen 2. Zander ähnlicher Größe verlor ich kurz vor der Landung. Ansonsten hatten wir noch 2-3 weitere Bisse.....

Wir gehen demnächst nochmal zusammen los....Die Kieskuhle Tannenhausen z.B. würde ich als "nicht ausgetrampelten Pfad" bezeichnen !!! :q Oder die Harle....???


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo zusammen,
wie Ingo ja schon berichtet hat war ich mal wieder für einen Woche an den Gräben und Tiefs unterwegs. An den Gräben läuft der Hecht sehr gut, habe in 7 Tagen 23 Hechte bis gut 80cm gefangen! Aber nur 8 entnommen....gefangen haben ausschließlich flach laufende Wobbler und Spinner! Bin mit Ingo zweimal fischen gewesen, leider wollten die zander nicht so wie wir...Ingo hat nen 60er erwischt und ich nen 66er und noch 2 auf köderfisch in den 50igern...dazu noch ein paar Fehlbisse! Der Hecht der kurz vor uns explodierte war bei unserem zweiten fischen wieder zur Stelle. Doch auch diesmal zu langsam für den Gummifisch...wieder eine wahre Explosion vor unsere Füßen. Also Ingo, du weißt ja wo er steht...grins! Insgeamt war die Woche ein voller Erfolg, das Wetter war für November sehr gut und die Rute war auch oft genug krumm..grins! Im Dezember gehts wieder für eine Woche an die Gräben und Tiefs...also Fische..freßt viel und wachst noch ein wenig!

@Ingo: Das mit dem netten Zeitgenossen kann ich nur zurück geben...auf ein gemeinsames Fischen im Dezember...


----------



## IngoSuntken (12. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger: Alles klar! Auf bald!
@ Stefan: Ja, im Dezember kann die Show weitergehen......! Du hast ja wirklich alles erlebt hier: viele gute Hechte, einige Zander und die von mir über alles geliebten, gewaltigen "Experten", die überwiegend nur gute und viele Zander fangen. Und von den Typen gibt es soooo viele hier..........!  #d 
Aber egal, ohne die hätte man zwar mehr Ruhe, aber lustig sind sie doch!  :g 
Sobald es noch ne Stufe kälter wird, verschwinden die ohnehin! 
Viel Glück an deinen heimischen Gewässern!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Rutilus (12. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@stefanwitteborg: Herzlichen Glückwunsch !! Das ist ja echt eine Wahnsinns-Quote für nur eine Woche !! Wieviel Stunden am Tag warst du denn unterwegs ?!

 Mein Vorhaben meinen ersten guten Hecht in diesem Herbst zu fangen konnte ich diese Woche dann auch noch in die Tat umsetzen. Nachdem am Montag und Dienstag bei Ansitzen von jeweils ca. 4-5 Stunden mit Köfis gar nix ging (einmal Larrelter Tief, einmal Sauteler Kanal) war es dann am Mittwoch soweit. 
 Neben einem 55er Zander, ging ein 64er Hecht auf Köfi. 
 Als die Bisse nachliessen habe ich es noch ein wenig mit dem Spinner probiert und eine 80er Hechtdame konnte nicht wiederstehen.

 So macht's richtig Spass !!

 Gestern bissen dann bei 4 Stunden mit der Spinnrute "nur" zwei kleine Hechte die zusammen etwa 50cm gehabt haben dürften, wir haben ein Wiedersehen in einigen Jahren verabredet :q

 Am Sonntag geht's dann wieder los....

 Gruß - Rutilus

 Noch eine kleine Frage zum Thema "ausgetrampelte Pfade": Wer hat denn schon Erfahrungen am Kolk an der Autobahn in Riepe gesammelt ?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Ingo: ja die "Experten" sind schon sehr amüsant, paßte auch gut:''Hat der mit dem blauen Mercedes noch was gefangen?" ''Mein Vater, ne der hatte auch nichts" ..gut das wir nicht vorher schon nen Spruch kommenlassen haben..naja, laß sie reden....gestern ging bei uns nicht viel, ein abgebissener sandra und ein zaghafter Biss..morgen wieder! 
Und dir heute auch viel Glück bei der Mission....

@ Rutilus: Glückwunsch zum 80er....würde so auf sechs - sieben Stunden tippen...grins


----------



## IngoSuntken (13. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Rutilus: Glückwunsch, ein netter Hecht! Übrigens war das kein Scherz von Stefan! Es ist nicht schwer innerhalb weniger Stunden viele Hechte zu fangen! Es gibt Gewässer, in denen sich die Hechte auf bestimmte Bereiche konzentrieren! Besonders jetzt vor dem Winter! Kennt man diese Bereiche, dann geht es Schlag auf Schlag! Es sind absolut nicht die großen Tiefs in denen man es jetzt auf Hechte versuchen sollte! Nein, die kleineren Kanäle habe es jetzt in sich! Und so kann man unter guten Bedingungen auch mal deutlich über 5 Hechte innerhalb weniger Stunden fangen! Ja, manchmal fängt man gleich 5 Stck. auf den ersten hundert Metern! 

@ Stefan: Den Hecht, der zweimal zu spät attackierte, kannst du dir ja beim nächsten Mal holen! Kann natürlich ein 80er sein, den ich vor einiger Zeit genau dort fing und natürlich wieder zurücksetzte! 
Warst du an der Lippe oder am Kanal?

Ich gehe morgen wieder los! Mal schauen, was so läuft!?
Die letzten Tage war Ruhe angesagt! 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Ingo: Dann ist er fällig..hatte bestimmt mehr:q ! Gehe morgen früh an den Kanal, ist ja endlich mal bedeckt und das müßte den Zandern eigentlich gut tun.
Danach werde ich die markante Einlaufstelle an der Lippe antesten....meißtens knallt es da nach ein paar Würfen:q ...
Dir morgen viel Erfolg in den schönen Känalen rund um Emden.......

Gruß Stefan


----------



## stefanwitteborg (14. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Ingo: Und? Heute was erwischt? Bei uns war heute mehr als tote Hose...4 Stunden angeln in Kanal und Lippe...nicht ein Biss...wasser zu klar und der Himmel sowieso...

greetz Stefan


----------



## Rutilus (14. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Heute war ich auch wieder unterwegs. Diesmal zusammen mit einem Kollegen. An den Köfiangeln tat sich von 7.30 - 14.oo NIX (ausser einem einzigen Biss, Anhieb, kurzer Kontakt...vermutlich kleiner Hecht...dann ab..schade).

 Ab 11.oo Uhr sind wir nebenbei noch mit den Spinnruten los und da tat sich doch etwas mehr. Mein Kollege hatte auf Köfi am Drachkovic-System einen
 guten Fisch, den er leider nach einigen Metern verlor.
 Dasselbe passierte mir mit zwei Hechten auf Gufi mit vorgeschaltetem Spinnerblatt (ohne Bleikopf und dann flach wie einen Spinner geführt.). Ein kleiner sprang mit dem ganzen Körper aus dem Wasser und schüttelte dabei so energisch den Kopf, dass der Spinner in weitem Bogen wegflog, einen erheblich größeren verlor ich leider 3 Meter vorm Ufer. 
 Am Ende konnte ich dann aber immerhin noch einen 64er landen.

 Alles in allem dann doch noch ein ganz spannender Tag, obwohl sich die Zander jetzt im Moment bei mir doch etwas rar machen. Aber die Hechte machen umso mehr Spaß 

 Gruß Rutilus


----------



## IngoSuntken (14. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo! 

Heute war ich endlich mal wieder mit meinem besten Kumpel Holger auf Zandertour! Die Region um Greetsiel/Norden sollte diesmal herhalten! 
Nachdem morgens erst stark gesielt wurde, fing Holger promt einen fetten 70er auf Kopyto in weiß/schwarz. Ich bekam bis zum Mittag zwei Fehlbisse!
Am Nachmittag wechselten wir die Stelle, was sich als Glücksgriff herausstellen sollte! Gleich beim ersten Wurf unter eine Brücke fing ich einen 50er Zander, den ich umgehend zurücksetzte! Der nächste Wurf brachte mir einen 65er! Etliche Fehlbisse kamen hinzu! Nach kurzer Beißflaute bekam Holger einen harten Biss unter der Brücke und ein gewaltiger Dril begann! Der Fisch kam zunächst unter der Brücke hervor und schwamm direkt vor uns entlang! Da es hier sehr tief war und der Fisch nahe des Gewässerbodens schwamm, konnten wir ihn nicht sehen. Wilde Fluchten folgten und die Rollenbremse von Holger´s Stradic kreischte dabei laut! Denn entschied der Fisch sich für den Weg zurück unter die Brücke und unterquerte diese komplett mit hohem Tempo! Ich sagte zu Holger, er solle alles riskieren und den Druck erhöhen. Holger bremste den Fisch voll ab und nun durchbrach sein Kopf erstmals die Wasseroberfläche. Es war ein Hecht! Und was für einer! Die folgende Flucht wurde so hart, dass Holger die Bremse wieder öffnen mußte und der Hecht am Gemäuer der Brücke entlangzog, wobei die 15er Fireline riß.......!  :c 
Holger war fix und fertig!  #c 
Dieser Hecht war um einige Stufen größer, als der 98er, den ich vor einigen Wochen fing! Aber Holger sieht es kurz darauf genauso, wie ich: Eigentlich egal, war ja kein Zander! Er hätte ohnehin wieder schwimmen dürfen!
Aber ein Foto wäre doch schon nett gewesen!
Nach weiteren Würfen fing ich noch einen Zander von ca. 55cm, der natürlich auch wieder schwimmen durfte. 

Im Anhang ist ein Foto von Holger´s 70er live am Wasser und ein Foto, auf dem Holger seinen 70er und meinen 65er nach dem Angeln hochhält! 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Rutilus (14. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Ingo&Holger: [Wieder mal ...] ...Wirklich tolle Fische #r!!!

 Tja, und was den abgerissenen Hecht angeht...sowas ist natürlich immer sehr schade, aber irgendwie gehört's ja auch dazu....sicher ein tolles Gefühl so einen Brocken im Drill gehabt zu haben. Villeicht holt ihr ihn euch ja noch mal zum Fototermin :q

 Gruß, Rutilus


----------



## IngoSuntken (14. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Rutilus: War schon echt ein imposanter Drill! Konnte ja alles in Ruhe verfolgen, da ich mit dem Kescher neben Holger stand! Dummerweise hatte ich meine Digicam wieder einmal im Wagen vergessen, sonst hätte ich ein Kurzvideo gedreht! Allein die singende Bremse wäre es wert gewesen! Und die Rute mit 75g Wurfgewicht, die bis an ihre Grenzen ging........! :l 


Gruß Ingo


----------



## Holger (15. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Mensch, da habt ihr ja wieder richtige Action am Wasser gehabt... :q Schöne Zander & einen fast gelandeten Riesen-Esox...Respekt !!!

Würde so gerne los, nur fehlt mir momentan die Zeit....Naja, das Lesen hier hilft mir irgendwie über die Runden. Wenn ich schon nicht hinkomme zum Angeln, freu ich mich wenigstens, wenn ihr ordentlich fangt... #6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (16. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Ingo...schade, aber die Zander sind ja auch nicht schlecht...wenn man so einen dicken Hecht dran hat, will man ihn natürlich auch im Netz haben...da lag die digitale gut...grins!
Bei uns will nichts beissen, morgen will ich wieder los...und dann muß es in der Rute knallen....gruß Stefan

@holger...können im Dezember ja auch mal zusammen fischen gehen....


----------



## IngoSuntken (16. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger: Das nächste WE kommt bestimmt........!


@ Stefan: Klar, die Zander waren ganz nett. Ist nur blöd, dass Kollege Esox momentan mit einigen Metern Fireline und nem Gufi + Stahlvorfach seine Bahnen zieht! Aber er wird es überstehen!
Hoffentlich bleibt der Dezember eisfrei! 


Gruß Ingo


----------



## stefanwitteborg (16. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Ingo...denke auch das er es übersteht..ist bestimmt nicht das erste Mal in seinem Leben das er diese Erfahrung macht...aber der Hunger wird ihn auch ein nächstes Mal blind machen...grins! Hoffe auch das der Dezember eisfrei bleibt, bin da ja zum Glück auch flexibel...und den ganzen Monat wird es kein Eis geben...und dann noch unsere Winter...grins! 
Morgen werde ich es auch wieder versuchen...ist ja jetzt richtiges Novemberwetter, mal abwarten..

bis die Tage, gruß Stefan


----------



## Albatros (17. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin Moin,

gestern nachmittag war ich auch noch mit einem Kollegen auf dem Bans Meer. Insgesamt war es ziemlich mau, gerade  mal 3 Zupfer, von denen wir zwei fangen konnten. Der Kollege einen 75er, ich einen 52er. Während wir da so am fischen waren, rief mich mein Lütter an, er war auch zum Bans Meer gekommen und versuchte sein Glück unter der Brücke, wo auch er einen 63er landen konnte. Papa natürlich mächtig stolz #6


----------



## Holger (17. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Ingo Klar kommt das nächste WE, und sogar an diesem darf ich schon wieder unserem geliebten Hobby frönen. Hab dir ja von dem anderen Angelforum erzählt, in dem ich aktiv bin. Die meisten User des Forums kommen aus dem Kreis Minden und fischen ihre Gummis im Mittelland-Kanal. Und genau dort veranstalten wir am Samstag, so fern der Wettergott etwas mitspielt, ein Forumtreffen. Und ich sowie ein Freund von mir aus Schortens „stellen“ die Teilnehmer aus Friesland / Ostfriesland.....Die Fänge am MLK sind z.Zt. aber nicht überragend.....Schaun mer mal...

@ StefanWitteborg
Klar können wir im Dezember mal zusammen fischen gehen, sogar sehr gerne. Vielleicht ist der Ingo dann auch wieder mit von der Part(y)ie....Musst mir nur sagen, von wann bis wann du in unserem geliebten Ostfriesland weilst....

@ Albatros
Glückwunsch zu den Zandern !!!! Das die lütten sowieso meist besser fangen als die „alten Hasen“, ist ein unerklärliches Geheimnis....Wahrscheinlich liegt es daran, das man als Jungspund viel unbekümmerter angelt, sich nicht über den Krams Gedanken macht sondern einfach sein Glück probiert. Oder es liegt ganz einfach am guten Lehrmeister.... :q


----------



## Matze-P (17. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hi wollte mich auch mal vorstellen, heiße matthias und komme aus aurich / sandhorst
ich verfolge das treiben hier schon ne weile und ihr macht mich richtig heiß auch mal mit den gummifischen auf jagt zu gehen und sie durchs wasser hüpfen zu lassen!
bisher hatte ich da noch nicht so den erfolg mit. 
aber das kommt evtl. ja noch.
@ingo habe dich zufällig bei wessels gesehen als du deinen 16 pfund hecht zum wiegen auf die matte gelegt haßt!
nicht schlecht der fisch alle achtung ! ! 
<< will ich auch 
wie lange geht ihr denn so auf jagt mit den gummifischen ?? 3-4 stunden
und fängt man besser morgens oder abens ?? so wie beim ansitzfischen ??
und in welchen gewässern wird hier in aurich & emden geangelt ??
hab eigendlich ne menge fragen !
ich glaube ich muß dich mal mit dir los @ingo du kommst doch auch aus aurich oder ??
ich glaube ich gehe morgen früh um acht los und versuche die gummifische zucken zu lassen !
bis dann erstmal und grüße an alle !
@rutilus bis donnerstag beim fußballtraining ! !
cya matze


----------



## Affe (17. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Ostfriesland 4 ever 

echt klasse was ihr so fangt, ich bin dieses Jahr leider nicht oft hin gekommen ... ich angel auch nur mit Köfi und konnte nur einen 65 cm Zander fangen und einige Hechte


----------



## Tierfreund (17. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Ingo: Spannende Geschichte!!! Hätte diesen Meister Esox auch gern mal gesehen. Was macht denn Guen so? Man liest gar nix mehr von ihm. 
Ich fange auch noch ganz gut Zander und Barsche - nur mit der Größe habert`s ein bischen. Der gestrige 63-er ist seit langem der größte. Ich glaube immer noch fest daran, daß wir es dieses Jahr nochmal gemeinsam schaffen Eure Gewässer unsicher zu machen.

Albatros: Dickes Petri zu den Früchten des Bans Meeres!


----------



## Rutilus (17. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Matze-P: 
  1. Willkommen an Board, endlich ganz hochoffiziell und nicht mehr als anonymer Mitleser 
  2. Wieso hast du denn morgen früh, mitten in der Woche schon wieder Zeit zu angeln. Gibt's ja nicht [...und dann fragst du mich noch nicht mal...ts..ts..ts]
  3. Donnerstag bin ich leider nicht am start - SPÄTDIENST !!


----------



## Albatros (17. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Matze

willkommen an Board, vernünftig so das du dich angemeldet hast#6

@Tierfreund

Guen war vor einigen Tagen bei mir, er ist wohl momentan total am umbauen an seinem Haus. Wird wohl erst in 2 Wochen wieder so richtig loslegen, so sagt er


----------



## Zoopeter (18. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

hallo würde gerne mal mitkommen, arbeite in leer!!!
gruß zoopeter


----------



## Holger (18. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Rutilus   Fußball spielst du also auch....Dann weiß ich wohl auch endlich, woher du mir bekannt vor kamst, als ich deine Fangbilder gesehen habe....

@ Matze-P

Du kommst aus Sandhorst? Dann sind wir ja quasi Nachbarn, weil ich aus Tannenhausen komme. Und ich glaub, ich kenn dich sogar. Spielst du bei Sandhorst 2 ??? Und hast du Brüder (Kevin, Marc) ???


----------



## Rutilus (18. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Holger: Richtig. Spiele (genau wie "Matze-P"  ) bei Tus Sandhorst2 / "JuZ United"....und du...?

...und zum Anegeln...war heute zusammen mit Matze 2 1/2 Std. mit Gufi bzw. Spinner unterwegs...NIX...nicht ein Zupfer...aber ist natürlich auch arg windig gewesen heute...#c


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@holger: Denke mal das ich vom 10.12. bis 17.12 oder wieder bei euch im Norden bin...dann geht die Party los...

@Albatros: schöne Fische...aber die Zander sind im Moment wirklich launisch

P.S.: Bei uns am Kanal und Lippe wollen die Zander auch nicht so wie ich...grins..dafür aber die Hechte, konnte gestern 2 erwischen...ein 65er und ein 73er! 
Bald gibt es auch Fotos, dann hab ich nämlich ne digitale...grins

greetz der Stefan


----------



## Holger (18. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Rutilus  Spiele nicht mehr selber. Dafür war ich 3 Jahre Schiri und hab da auch Spiele von Sandhorst 2 gepfiffen. Ds ihr heut morgen bei dem Wetter los wart grenzt ja schon an Abenteuerlust... :q 

@ StefanWitteborg

vom 10. bis 17. Dzember also wahrscheinlich....Na dann muß ich mir in der Zeit ja was frei halten. Aber das klappt schon. Wenn du wieder schöne Hechte haben willst, kenn ich einige schöne, abgelegene Hotspots am Abelitz-Kanal und am Spetzerfehnkanal, wo wir zumindest schon 80er Hechte erbeuten konnten...Und als Schneider geht man dort (fast) nie nach Hause... #6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@holger...alles klar, machen dann mal ne Tour...

@ingo...hast vielleicht gelesen wann ich wieder hoch kommen will...hast du zufällig in der Woche Nachtschicht?..kann es aber auch noch anders legen...


----------



## IngoSuntken (18. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Tierfreund: Es muß nur alles passen! Heißt: arbeitstechnich muß ich Zeit haben! Also: früh genug ankündigen! Die Zandergrößen sind auch relativ niedrig hier bei uns. Zwar sind regelmäßig Fische bis 65cm dabei, aber die guten Zander, die man noch vor einigen Jahren regelmäßig fing, zeigen sich nicht mehr so oft!  #c 
@ Matze: kann mir dann denken, wer du bist........!
@ Albatros: schöne Fische! Besonders der 75er!  :l  Das Wetter war nicht so dolle! Daran scheitere ich diese Woche! Wollte auch noch einige Male los.....!
@  stefanwitteborg: Ärgerlich, dass die Zander nicht beißen! Toll, dass du uns bald mit Pics beliefern kannst!


----------



## IngoSuntken (18. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ stefan: Ist für mich ne Frühschicht-Woche. Hieße also, ich hätte um 13.30 Uhr Feierabend! Mal sehen, das müßte für einige Stunden am Nachmittag reichen!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ingo...das klingt doch gut...haben dann auch jeden noch gut 2 1/2 Stunden zum Fischen....das mit der Kamera wird auch Zeit, schreiben kann ja jeder...grins


----------



## Holger (18. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Ingo & Stefan
Vergesst mich dann net....würd evtl. ne Tour mitmachen wollen, wenn's Recht ist. 

Ach, Ingo, hast du heute den Bericht in der ON über den 9 Kilo Hecht aus dem Tjücher Moorthun gelesen? Ganz netter Bericht. Jedenfalls hat der Angler den Fisch nicht so "einzigartig für Ostfriesland" gemacht wie der Typ mit dem Zander, von dem du mir erzählt hast (der den Zander mittem Eimer "gekeschert" hat)  :q 

Nach Feierabend gehts gleich erstmal los, neue Rute passend fürs GuFi-Fischen kaufen....Die Alte war ja nicht übermäßig geeigent, Ingo weiß das. Mal schauen, ich hab mich noch nicht auf eine festgelegt. Die Rolle hab ich schon im Kopf, die gibts nächste Woche wenn neues Geld auffem konto is.... :q Ne Rozemeijer "Ambition" oder ne Stradic.....


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@holger...von meiner Seite kannst du gerne mitkommen...schau dir mal die Spro-Ruten an, IMS90 oder IM9 Fabrikate! Sind schon geile Stöcke...wenn du nicht soviel Geld ausgeben möchtest, die Okuma-Rollen sind auch nicht verkehrt..


----------



## Matze-P (19. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

hi,
ich was heute morgen von 9.00 uhr bis 12.30 uhr im Schneetreiben an der Tannenhausener Kiesk. und hab auf Gummi nur einen Zucker von em Hecht gehabt!
Der Gummifisch war total aufgeschlitzt! 
Aber sonnst war da gar nix los! aber war ganz net endlich mal ganz alleine an der Kiese!
kein Hund, kein Jogger, keine Spaziergänger 
Die Sichtweite betrug ganze 20 bis 30 Meter war echt der Hammer !
@ Holger ja das sind meine Brüder und wir haben uns ja auch schon an der Kiese getroffen !
ich glaube ich gehe Samstag und Sonntag morgen auch wieder los, ich muß ja auch irgend wann mal n Fisch mit Gummi fangen !
hätte nicht gedacht daß das so schwer ist ! hehe
@Rutilus soll ich dir noch ne sms schreiben wann ich los gehe ??
bis dann Matze


----------



## Rutilus (19. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Matze-P: Ich bitte darum....ich will dir doch auch endlich mal mit dem Kescher zur Hilfe eilen :q:q
 Sonntag könnten wir evtl. auch länger los....von morgens bis....mal sehen...

 Lass dich hören - Rutilus


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Tach tach...bei uns am Kanal beissen die Zander wieder! Leider bis jetzt nur die 50er...aber es läßt schonmal hoffen....wie läuft es in dem guten alten Ostfriesland?

Guß Stefan


----------



## IngoSuntken (21. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Stefan: Es werden viele und vor allem große Zander gefangen! In Norden beißen momentan viele Zander zwischen 70 und 85cm und im Bereich um Emden (du weißt, wo) wurden in der Tat viele zweitstellige Zander gefangen, wobei zwei 17er und sogar ein 18 Pfünder die besten Fische sind!
Dass die großen Zander sehr aktiv sind momentan, mußte ich am eigenen Leibe erfahren heute! Schon beim dritten Wurf bekam ich einen gewaltigen Biss auf Gufi. Ich merkte sofort, dass es ein großer Zander sein mußte. Er ging mehrere Male gewaltig auf die Bremse und signalisierte mir seine Größe mit seinen harten Kopfstößen! Zudem machte die starke Strömung den Drill besonders hart! Naja, irgendwann zeigte sich der Fisch dann und ich konnte sofort sehen, dass er die 90cm locker hatte! 
Kurz vor dem Kescher löste sich dann der Schwanzdrilling, von dem nur ein Haken im Maul hing. Weg war der Zander........ #c 
Der Grund machte mich sehr sauer! Ein Haken des Drillings war gebrochen! So etwas ist mir selbst bei Hängern noch nicht passiert!  #d 
Es war übrigens ein Drilling von Profi Blinker (die roten, die nicht ganz rund sind, sondern eckig!) Dieses Drillinge sind schon seit Jahren meine Vavoriten!
Eigentlich wollte ich dann aufhören, da so ein Fisch ohnehin nicht wieder beißen würde. Ich machte dann doch weiter und gleich darauf hing plötzlich wieder etwas am Haken! Eine rasante Flucht in der Strömung begann und ich merkte sofort, dass es kein Zander sein konnte! Vielleicht ein Hecht? Ich erhöhte den Druck und ein Spiegelkarpfen kam an die Oberfläche!  #d 
Er war im Bauch gehakt und ich löste ihn gleich im Flachwasser! "Hau bloß ab....!", dachte ich. Weitere Würfe folgten und plötzlich hing wieder ein Fisch am Haken! Jetzt verpürte ich deutlich die Schläge eines Zanders! Es war kein guter, aber vielleicht 60cm!? Aber was war das??? Ein sehr großer Brassen war am Ende der Schnur und der Gufi hing kurz vor der Schwanzflosse! Daher also die Schläge!  |gr: 
Dies war ein deutliches Zeichen für mich! Auf nach Hause, bloß nicht verarschen lassen! 

Wenn das am nächsten WE keine Entschädigung gibt.........!

So, das war der (Fast-Fangbericht) für heute!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Matze-P (21. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hi,
ich war heute los von 12.30 Uhr bis 16.30 Uhr am Fehntjer Tief und timmler Meer
leider nix gewesen außer Spesen !
habe nicht ein biß gehabt mache wohl alles verkehrt !
Hat einer von euch Lust und Laune am nächsten Wochenende ein Angelpraxis Kurs für Anfänger mit Gummifisch wie mich zu machen ??
Habe bis jetzt mehr Gummifische verlohren als Fische damit gefangen hehehe!
Hätte echt mal Lust mit nem Gummiprofi auf Fischtour zu gehen um mir ein paar Kniffe und Tricks anzueignen.
Das währe echt ganz net, kann mir gar nicht vorstellen das ich so viel verkehrt mache
das ich mit Gummifisch einfach nix aus dem Wasser hole.
Ich glaube Rufius währe da auch dran Interessiert !
Ich hoffe das klappt im einzugsgebiet Aurich, Emden halt BVO Gewässer.
so bis dann und schönen Abend noch 
Matze


----------



## Tierfreund (21. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Ingo: Das mit dem großen Zander ist natürlich bedauerlich.  :c Um so mehr erfreut es mich für Euch, daß es mit den Zander Omas und Opas jetzt losgeht.
War heute auch wieder los: kein Zanderkontakt aber nen schönen 45-er Barsch konnte ich überlisten. Bis bald mal.


----------



## Albatros (21. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Mensch Ingo, ich kann Deine Verzweiflung verstehen. Bekommst aber sicherlich wieder diese Chance und dann sollst mal sehen #6


----------



## Rutilus (21. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Tierfreund: Na, wenn amn so einen Barsch fängt, kann man doch mal drüber hinwegsehen, dass man keinen Zander gefangen hat, oder ? Würde jedenfalls auch gerne mal meinen ersten 40+ Barsch überlisten #6

 @Ingo: Na du kannst dich aber in letzter Zeit echt nicht beklagen ,dass du nix erlebst am Wasser :q  Aber ist schon schwer wegzustecken so ein komischer Angeltag. Mir ist vor kurzem ein guter Zander abgekommen, weil die Bremse einer Rolle die bis dato immer hervorragend funktioniert hat kurz vor dem Kescher bei der vermutlich letzten Flucht plötzlich hakte...:v
 Shit happens, den kriegste bestimmt ein anderes Mal wieder.
 aber mal Themawechsel: Was Matze-P geschrieben hat stimmt schon - ich wäre auch brennend daran interessiert einem "Gummiprofi" wie dir mal ein paar Stunden auf die Finger zu schauen, denn ich  habe mit den Gufis bisher auch noch nie Erfolg gehabt und es kann ja im Prinzip nur daran liegen, dass wir irgendetwas falsch machen (aber kann man da denn wirklich soviel verkehrt machen ;+).
 Wenn du mal Zeit und Lust hast, dieses oder nächstes Jahr....wäre echt nett....

 Gruß Rutilus


----------



## IngoSuntken (21. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Tierfreund: Glückwunsch zu dem Barsch! Ein 45er Barsch ist ja im Prinzip wie ein 90er Zander!    Ja, die Omas zeigen sich ganz deutlich. Im Norder Tief werden laufen Zander von 7 - 9 Pfund gefangen! Letzen Sa. auch ein 95er mit 15 Pfd.! Und wie gesagt, Bereich Emden.......!

@Rutilus: Klar, können mal nen Tag ansetzen! Vielleicht mal ans Norder Tief!? Die Umgebung ist zwar blöd dort, aber die Zander sind natürlich Extraklasse! 

Im Anhang mal ne aktuelle Oma aus dem Bereich Emden....!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Rutilus (21. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Ingo:Geiler Fisch #6#6 Und der Mann unter diesem Brocken...das ist doch Jochen, oder ?? 
 Kannst ja mal ein paar Termine vorschlagen, Norder Tief würde mich auch sher interessieren, weil...da war ich noch nie :q

 Gruß, Rutilus


----------



## IngoSuntken (21. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Rutilus: Richtig, aber er hat den nicht gefangen! Er hält ihn nur hoch! Der Fänger steht hinter der Kamera! Denke, du kennst ihn vom Fußball, oder? Sandhorst.........!?


----------



## Rutilus (21. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Naja so einen Fisch zu halten, ist sicher auch schon ne tolle Sache 
 an sich  Ja, Jochen kenne ich vom Fussball aus Riepe (da komme ich nämlich eigentlich her, bin erst seit einem Jahr Leeraner...) und auch aus Sandhorst - zieht ihr öfter zusammen los ?

 Rutilus


----------



## IngoSuntken (21. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Rutilus: Ja, wir gehen regelmäßig los! Du findest Jochen hier übrigens nochmal mit zwei Zandern. Mußt ungefähr auf Mitte Juli zurückblättern!
Ach, Riepe!


----------



## Benni (21. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*



			
				Tierfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Ingo: Das mit dem großen Zander ist natürlich bedauerlich. :c Um so mehr erfreut es mich für Euch, daß es mit den Zander Omas und Opas jetzt losgeht.
> War heute auch wieder los: kein Zanderkontakt aber nen schönen 45-er Barsch konnte ich überlisten. Bis bald mal.


Hallo Tierfreund,
herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem prächtigen Barsch.
Hast du ihn dort gefagen wo wir uns neulich getroffen haben ? ( ich war mit meiner Frau und dem Hund, der dich" fressen" wollte :q ,unterwegs.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (22. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Tach zusammen, das sind ja tolle Nachrichten...dann freue ich mich ja schon auf den 10.12., und wehe ihr fangt sie alle raus...grins

@ingo: solche Fische kommen wieder...noch in diesem Jahr...und wenn nicht...der Januar ist auch noch da...


----------



## Holger (22. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ all Glückwünsche zu den Fängen bzw. nicht ärgern, falls es nicht gelaufen is wie gewünscht...

Ich hatte ja am Fr. vom Forumtreffen am Mittellandkanal gesprochen, sind aber auf Grund der Witterung nicht gefahren. Statt dessen waren wir mit dem guten, alten Spinner am Forellenpuff und haben noch 7 Forellen gefangen (einige sind leider während des Drills ausgestiegen)  |uhoh: 

Am Sonntag morgen war ich alleine am Timmler Meer. Dort saß noch ein Ansitzangler mit Köfi, später kam noch ein weiterer Spinnfischer, der den "GuFi" schwang....Und alle hatten wir das selbe Ergebnis: Null brauchbare Bisse !!! Naja, ich glaub ich muß mal wieder am kommenden WE Richtung Emden... :q 

@ Ingo Hätteste am WE mal wieder Zeit für ein gemeinsames Fischen ???


----------



## Tierfreund (22. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Ingo: Ich bekomme den Mund gar nicht wieder zu. Wat für ein Monster!!! PN ist an Dich unterwegs.

Rutilus: Ja der Barsch war wirklich spitze. Ich fische meistens auf diese Stachelritter mit einer sehr feinen Rute und dieser hat wirklich Spaß gemacht.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (27. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ingo: Na wie läuft die Mission? Bist du am Donnerstag fischen gewesen? Bei uns geht gar nichts, das Hochwasser der Lippe drückt an den Einlaufstellen in den Kanal und spült ne Menge Dreck ein...kaum jemand fängt, auch keine Weißfische! Hoffe es wird bald besser...

greetz Stefan


----------



## IngoSuntken (27. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ stefan: Der Donnerstag war nicht so doll. Ich habe am Mittag aufgegeben. Ein 50er Zander und ein 60er Hecht waren das Ergebnis. Hinzu kamen etwa 10 Brassen, die von außen gehakt waren und eine 45er Schleie, die ebenfalls an der Flanke gehakt war! 

Heute war ich wieder mit meinem Kumpel Holger unterwegs. Von 8 Uhr bis 12 Uhr kamen keine Bisse, bis auf einen kleinen GORILLA, den Holger fing!  :q 
Wie meistens zu dieser Jahreszeit, kamen die Bisse nach dem Mittag, und ich fing mit einem 40er Zander an. Holger drillte einen sehr guten Zander, doch kurz vor dem Kescher schaffte er es, den Gufi durch seine schüttelnden Bewegungen loszuwerden!  #c  Weitere Bisse konnten nicht verwertet werden! Wir wechselten die Stelle, und Holger fing gleich beim ersten Wurf einen 70er Zander!  #6  (ich hatte noch nicht mal den Kescher aufgebaut!)
Es folgten weitere Zander von 35cm - 50cm und regelmäßig Brassen, die ebenso wie die Zander die tieferen Stellen der Kanäle aufsuchen in der kalten Jahreszeit!
Dann bekam ich einen sehr guten Biss auf einen weiß/gelben 12er Kopyto und rasante Fluchten begannen! Ein schöner Hecht durchbrach die Wasseroberfläche und nach einer halben Minute lag er vor uns! 
Genau 95cm lang!   
Nachdem wir beide danach fast gleichzeitig die ersten Hänger und Abrisse des Tages hatten, war es auch gut gewesen! Ab nach Hause!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## IngoSuntken (27. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

.........und ein Foto fehlt noch!


----------



## Guen (27. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hey Ingo ,schöne Fische  #6 ,der Gorilla ist bestimmt Vereinsrekord  :q !

Gruss Guen


----------



## IngoSuntken (27. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Guen: Mit Sicherheit!  #6  Wir haben echt Tränen gelacht! Solche Fänge sind wirklich selten!  |kopfkrat Wenn man da noch einen Zweiten von fängt, würde mir das zu denken geben..........! Gorillas habe ich bisher nur am Wasser getroffen! (.....meist in Norden.....!)  :q


----------



## Rutilus (27. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Ingo&Holger: Herrliche Fische habt ihr da mal wieder gelandet #r
 (...und der Gorilla ist natürlich auch was ganz besonderes )

 Wir waren heute zu zweit unterwegs. von 15.30 - 16.45 Uhr mit Gufi & Drachkovic-System. Dann Stelle gewechselt und bis 23.oo Uhr mit Köfis geangelt. Ergebnis heute leider: NIX...|rolleyes

 Naja, dann eben am Montag wieder.

 @Guen: Habe mir ein paar Drachkovic-Systeme nach deiner Anleitung aus dem
 AB-Magazin gebaut. Funktioniert bestens (auch wenn ich heute noch  nix damit  fangen konnte, aber das wird nächste Woche nachgeholt.) :q

 Gruß - Rutilus


----------



## Ziegenbein (28. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Kann mir jemand den Link schicken (oder hier posten) von der Bastel-Anleitung des Drachkovic-System's


----------



## stefanwitteborg (28. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ingo: Petri auch von mir...strammer Bursche...

so einen will ich im Dezember auch..grins! War heute an nem Baggersee in Hamm,
bekam direkt beim ersten Wurf einen Biß, kurz Kontakt, nichts mehr....das wiederholte sich bei den nächsten beiden Würfen...danach hatte er wohl genug...konnte dann noch 2 gerade maßige Hechte an den Haken locken...auf dem Rückweg machte ich noch einen Wurf an der ersten Stelle, es war fast dunkel, und wieder direkt Fischkontakt..und diesmal auch länger...nach kurzem Drill...ein 79er Hecht...und im Magen fast 10 kl. Fische...echt gefrässig der Bursche...

greetz Stefan


----------



## Albatros (28. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin Ingo#h

Glückwunsch zu dem feinen Hecht und der Zander ist ja auch supi #6 War heute nachmittag im Petkumer Tief unterwegs und hatte in 2 Stunden 3 Zander, der größte 62cm. Dienstag will ich mal wieder auf`s Bans Meer...

@Karl Kani

komisch, ich finde den Bericht im Magazin nicht wieder;+ Vielleicht kann Rutilus Dir mit dem Link behilflich sein. Falls nicht, schick mir Deine eMail - Addy und ich schicke Dir die Fotos in der Reihenfolge des Bastelvorgangs, da ich sie selber gemacht habe und sie noch auf der Pladde liegen...


----------



## Zanderseb (28. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Petri Ingo

 Schöne Zander und vor allem schöner Hecht. #6

 Bei euch macht angeln bestimmt noch mehr spaß.


----------



## Guen (28. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Karl Kani


http://www.anglerpraxis.de/fischenmitsystem.htm 

Gruss Guen


----------



## Guen (28. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Übrigens könnt Ihr die Sprengringe weglassen ,haben sich als überflüssig erwiesen !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Holger (29. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Ingo

Gratulation an dich und meinen Namensvetter für die tollen Fische und den Gorilla....Ich glaub, ich kenne die Gorillas aus Norden, die sind aber fast nie IM Wasser... :q 

Am Samstag waren wir mit dem Boot auf dem Timmeler Meer. Ergebnis: Ich 1 Barsch von knapp 40 cm auf 10er Aqua und mein "Kapitän" 1 70er Hecht auf 11er Attractor !!!

Am Sonntag hatte ich nur 1 50er Zander aus den Emder Kanälen.....das war auch in 5 Stunden fischen der einzige Biß. Aber schön naß bin ich geworden.... :v  |rolleyes


----------



## Rutilus (29. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Guen/Albatros:

Hatte Karl Kani den Link schon per PN geschickt  
Den Sprengring werde ich mir also zukünftig sparen. Die Klammer, an der Du das Blei befestigst hatte ich für mich etwas geändert, weil ich befürchtete, dass sie sonst bei hoher Belastung evtl. aufgeht. Hab's dann so gemacht:





Läuft im Wasser ganz gut, die Zander und Hechte waren heute bei meinem ersten 3stündigen Test noch nicht so überzeugt....aber das kommt sicher noch, bin da ganz stur :q 

Gruß, Rutilus


----------



## Guen (29. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Rutilus ,brauchst keine Angst haben das die Klammer aufgeht ,solange sie aus Edelstahl besteht ,kommt ja auch noch das Blei drauf !Wenn Du möchtest baue ich Dir eins ,Material habe ich genug  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Rutilus (29. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Guen: Vielen Dank für das Angebot, aber brauchst dir die Mühe nicht extra zu machen, so wie ich's jetzt gebaut habe hält es auch bombenfest. Was für einen Edelstahldraht benutzt du denn bzw woher bekommst du den ?
Ich habe nun 1,5mm Messing-Schweißstäbe aus dem Baumarkt genommen....

Gruß, Rutilus


----------



## Guen (29. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Rutilus

Ich habe mir von Hakuma 0,8mm Edelstahldraht besorgt ,20m für 12 € meine ich ,weiss das nicht mehr so genau !

Gruss Guen


----------



## IngoSuntken (29. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger: Timmel??? Nicht schlecht! War viel los dort? Morgen will ich die Emder Kanäle mal wieder testen! 

@ zanderseb: Das Angeln ist schon nicht schlecht hier! Aber manchmal auch ein harter Kampf! Spaziergänge sind es jedenfalls nicht!   

@ Albatros: Petkum hatte ich auch getestet vor ner Weile! Reihenweise Hänger! War vom E-S-K bis zur Schleuse an der Ems unterwegs! Eigentlich herrlich dort! Aber kein Zander und viele Gufis verloren......!


----------



## Albatros (30. November 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin Ingo,

und ich war genau auf der anderen Seite. Nicht bis zur Schleuse, sondern vom E-S-K links ab in`s Petkumer Tief unter der Eisenbahnbrücke hindurch und dann kann man ja etliche Meter laufen. Dort hatte ich mit Hänger keine Probleme, lediglich einen Abriss. Habe vor einigen Jahren gute Stückzahlen mit Köfi dort gefangen, aber dann wurde die Uferböschung mit kleinen Pfählen neu gemacht und die nächsten 2 Jahre lief dort gar nichts mehr. Auch unter der Brücke selbst, hatte ich mal in ner halben Stunde 5 Barsche von (+-) 35cm, aber leider nie wieder ;+


----------



## Holger (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Ingo

Also am Samstag war nicht so viel los auf dem Timmeler Meer. Weil der Motor anfänglich streikte, konnten wir erst um kurz vor 11 auf dem Wasser sein. Zu dem Zeitpunkt waren wir das einzige Boot auf dem Meer, lediglich beim Steg Nähe des Badestrandes stand ein Spinnangler. Gegen 13 Uhr kamen dann 2 weitere Boote.....Also, der ganz große „Trouble“ hielt sich noch in Grenzen......


----------



## Holger (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Nüscht los hier ????  |rolleyes  :c


----------



## IngoSuntken (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger: Am WE gehts wieder los! Diese Woche schaffe ich es nicht neben der Arbeit! Obwohl, da war doch noch was??? Richtig, "Tierfreund" war am Dienstag hier und wir fingen jeder einen Zander der 35 - 40cm Klasse! Es kamen noch viele Fehlbisse dazu, aber ein guter Fisch blieb aus! Trotzdem ein schöner Nachmittag mit kaltem Wind!  #6 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## stefanwitteborg (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ingo...am Wochenende soll das Wetter ja auch stimmen...war heute los, an der Einlaufstelle von der Lippe in den Kanal, von der ich dir erzählt habe...endlich kein Hochwasser mehr! Auch eine Stelle wie die wo wir bei euch ware...man brauch sie eigentlich nicht wechseln..Und die Fische hatten richtig Hunger..nen 70er Hecht und ein 65er Zander konnten der Sandra nicht widerstehen...ein Biss blieb ohne Widerstand...aber das kann man verschmerzen..
Und bald gehts Richtung Ostfriesland...grins

Ab nächste Woche bin ich auch im Besitz einer digitalen...endlich!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## IngoSuntken (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ stefan: Man sieht sich...........! Tolle Fische!  #6


----------



## IngoSuntken (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Wie ich bereits angedroht hatte, war ich dieses WE wieder angeln! Samstag war ich für 2 Stunden in Norden und durfte sehen, wie 35er/40er Zander getötet wurden, was dann noch mit Wodka begossen wurde! Von den üblichen Spezis, die jeden Tag von morgens bis abends Raubbau betreiben!  #q 

Heute war ich mit meinem Arbeitskollegen Karl los. Bis zum Mittag blieben wieder einmal die Bisse aus! Alle Top-Stellen versagten! Erst nach dem Mittag, lieferten die Stellen, die morgens versagten ihre Fische! Karl hatte viel Pech und fing nur einen Hecht! Einige Zander gingen ihm im Drill verloren! Schade! Ich hatte mehr Glück und durfte einen kleinen Hecht und 6 Zander zwischen 30cm und 45cm fangen, bis dann endlich ein 75er im Kescher lag! Köder waren Kopytos in weiß und gelb/weiß! 
Der Nachmittag hatte uns wieder einmal gerettet! 
Mein Tipp: Ausschlafen und ab 11 Uhr ans Wasser!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Rutilus (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Ingo: Wunderschönen Fisch hast du mal wieder gefangen, echt super.
  Dein Tipp gefällt mir sehr gut, dann habe ich letzte Woche vielleicht doch nix falsch gemacht . Hatte Spätdienst und war ausser Mittwoch immer vormittags unterwegs, an verschiedenen Gewässern, sowohl an Stellen an denen ich sonst sehr gut gefangen habe wie auch an ganz "neuen" Stellen. 
  Ergebnis: NIX !! |kopfkrat Musste aber auch immer gg 12.oo Uhr aufhören - Kommende Woche habe ich Frühdienst und ab Mittwoch nachmittag...WOCHENENDE...mal sehen ob's bei mir auch am Nachmittag besser klappt - kann ja mal zur Sicherheit den ganzen Tag durchangeln |supergri

 Das mit der Geschichte aus Norden hört sich ja wirklich übel an !! So etwas habe ich bisher zum Glück noch nicht selber beobachten können / müssen.....Sch...ade dass man da so direkt nix machen kann #q

  Gruß, Rutilus


----------



## Tierfreund (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Komme auch endlich mal dazu, mich nochmal öffentlich über den Tag mit Ingo am Kanal auszulassen. Ein schöner und kalter Angeltag mit `nem wirklich netten Typen :m , der auch ohne den Megafang anspruchsvoll, entspannend und bereichernd war. Danke nochmal und bis spätestens zum Januar.

Ach Ingo: Petri!


----------



## IngoSuntken (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Rutilus: Wie gesagt, es kann auch anders laufen mit den Beißzeiten! Aber momentan zeichnet sich die Hauptbeißzeit deutlich ab!   

@ Tierfreund: Alles klar, danke!  #6  Im Januar gehts weiter.......! Das ist ja jetzt neu für uns! Aber ich denke, wo es Ende Dezember immer läuft, wird es auch im Januar laufen! Die Tests werden es zeigen! 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Holger (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Wir waren am vergangenen WE am Ems-Jade-Kanal auf Zanderjagd. Allerdings nicht an der BVO-Strecke. Der BVO-Bereich endet ja bekanntermaßen in Wiesede an der Schleuse. Und dahinter haben wir es probiert, in Friedeburg und in Abickhafe. mein Kumpel ist im zuständigen Angelverein Mitglied, ich hab mir ne Gastkarte besorgt. Bis auf ein paar ganz vorsichtige Zupfer war aber nix zu berichten. Wir haben es in der Zeit von halb 9 bis 13:30 Uhr mit sämtlichen GuFis  probiert, aber es war einfach nichts zu machen.

@ Ingo   Glückwunsch zu dem schönen Zander mit deinem Kollegen Karl, wobei die kleinen Zanderlis ja auch nicht zu verachten sind. Was dein Erlebnis in Norden betrifft: Da dreht sich auch mir als überzeugtem Catch & Releaser der Magen um. Aber es nützt ja nix, solange der BVO das Mindestmaß nicht auf 45 oder sogar 50 cm erhöht....Wenn weiter so extremer Raubbau an unserem hiesigen Zanderbestand durch die Kochtopfangler betrieben wird, ist es eigentlich nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis wir unseren anglerischen SUPER-GAU erleben... #q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

.....ingo: Von mir auch ein dickes Petri, hat dein Kollege den Hecht da gefangen wo du den 95er hattest? War gestern an der Lippe, leider nur ein Biß....und sonst...tote Hose! 
Kann ja nicht immer was an den Haken springen...
Wann hast du denn nächste Woche Zeit zum Fischen...?


----------



## IngoSuntken (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ stefan: Richtig, war auch dort! Schwimmt aber wieder, wie alle Fische am Sonntag, bis auf den 75er! Ich habe ein Problem nächste Woche! Ich habe wieder einen Lehrgang von der Arbeit aus. Und zwar von Mi. bis Fr.! Dienstag habe ich auch keine Zeit! Will eben fragen, ob ich am Mo. Urlaub bekomme! 
Ansonsten vielleicht an den Wochenenden!?

Mein Opa war übrigens gestern nach langer Zeit mal wieder angeln. Er war am Ems-Jade-Kanal und fing einen Hecht von 113cm Länge! Sein erster und einziger Räuber dieses Jahr! Merh dazu, wenn ich Bilder davon habe! War ja bei der Arbeit und konnte ihn nicht ablichten!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## stefanwitteborg (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ingo...da unser Ferienhaus schon winterfest ist komme ich nur für 4-5 Tage und penne in ner Pension...war da schonmal, ist ganz o.k.! Mir ist es egal wann ich komme, wenn du Montag Urlaub bekommst würde ich Freitag anrücken....sehr schöner Fisch von deinem Opa...dickes Petri an ihn!

Bis später mal...


----------



## AlbatrosJunior (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Leute#h

Hi Leute, ich glaube ihr kennt mich noch nicht? Wie Ihr an meinem Nick erkennen könnt, bin ich der Sohn von "Albatros". Ich heisse Jens und bin seit dem 02.12.04 elf Jahre alt. Meine Hobbys sind neben Fussball spielen und schwimmen, natürlich das Angeln. Am liebsten bin ich mit der Spinrute und Gummifisch unterwegs, aber auch auf Aal angel ich gerne. Heute war ich am Vorfluter beim BVO Haus, habe aber nichts gefangen.

Mein Papa war heute auf dem Bans Meer und hat einen Hecht von 70cm und einen Zander von 52cm gefangen.


----------



## Rutilus (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@AlbatrosJunior: |welcome: ...und einen schönen Fisch hast du da auf dem
 Foto #6

 Gruß, Rutilus


----------



## Holger (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo AlbatrosJunior !!!

Schön, dich hier jetzt auch im Board begrüßen zu dürfen...Dein Senior hat uns ja schon viel von deinen Fängen berichtet bzw. Bilder gezeigt. Und das Bild, was du als Avatar benutzt, zeigt ja auch in aller Deutlichkeit, das du dich vom anglerischen Können her nicht vor deinem Papa oder uns "alten Säcken"  |kopfkrat   verstecken musst... #6


----------



## IngoSuntken (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ albatrosjunior: Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier!  |wavey:  
Mach weiter so! Du sollst ja auch ein sehr guter Fußballer sein, wie ich hörte!  #6 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Ossipeter (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Albatrosjunior,
Herzlich willkommen. Viel Spass hier und viel Grüsse an deinen Dad und Guen!


----------



## Guen (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hi Jens ,benimm Dich hier ,sonst gibt es was hinter die Löffel  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri !

Nee ,im Ernst ,finde ich gut das Albi seinen Nachfolger hier schon mal einarbeitet  !

@Ossipeter

Viele Grüsse aus dem sonnigen Ostfriesland  :m !

Gruss Guen


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@albatrosjunior: von mir auch ein herzliches|welcome: !!!!

@Ingo:bin ab morgen früh an den ostfriesischen Kanälen unterwegs, wenn du Zeit hast kannst du dich ja per Handy melden....

@guen:vielleicht hast du ja auch Zeit für nen Bootstrip??????


----------



## IngoSuntken (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ stefan: Den Sonntag kann ich dir anbieten!


----------



## Guen (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@stefanwitteborg

An den Wochenenden sollte das jetzt klappen  !Wann bist Du denn hier ?

Gruss Guen


----------



## Albatros (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Guen, weisst Du schon, wann Du auf`s Bans Meer willst? Wollte am Sa. o. So. noch mit Junior hin. Richte mich dann nach Dir...


----------



## Ossipeter (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo ihr Zandertrezer!
Wünsch euch krumme Ruten. Bei uns ist schon fast Dauerfrost am Tag. Aber vielleicht am Sonntag am Rothsee???


----------



## Albatros (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin Ossipeter#h

wünsche Dir ebenfalls eine krumme Rute :q Hier bei uns gehts noch, nachts unter
dem Gefrierpunkt, tagsüber ca. 5°. Da sollte eigentlich immer noch ein büschn was gehen


----------



## Guen (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin Albi ,wollte wohl Sonntag aufs Bansmeer ,morgen gehts aufs Uppi  :m !

Gruss Guen


----------



## IngoSuntken (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo!

Heute war es endlich wieder soweit! Wochenende und ANGELN!  :m 
Mein Kumpel Holger und ich waren erst ab 10 Uhr am Wasser, was wohl heute nicht die richtige Wahl war! Denn als wir am Wasser ankamen, war dort die Hölle los! Köderfische sprangen überall und die Raubfische schossen sichtbar in die Kleinfisch-Schwärme hinein! Gleich der erste Wurf brachte mir eine rasante Hecht-Atacke, doch der Gufi wurde verfehlt! Das war ein guter Fisch! Beim zweiten Wurf in eine ganz andere Richtung bekam ich erneut einen Biss und ein 70er Hecht fand den Weg in den Kescher! Aufgeschreckt durch den Drill, flüchteten Raubfische kreuz und quer durch den Kanal. Bugwellen zeigten uns ihren Weg! Plötzlich bog sich Holger´s Rute und ein Zander von gut 8 Pfund fand den Weg an Land! Ich legte mit einem 45er und einem Zander von deutlich über 60cm nach! Weitere kleine Zander folgten, bis irgenwann 9 waren! Dann fing Holger nach einem harten Drill einen gewaltigen Spiegler, den er von außen hakte. Der Gufi hing kurz vor der Schwanzflosse. 
Dann fuhren wir andere Stellen an, doch wir bekamen keine Bisse mehr! 
Also zurück zur guten Stelle des Vormittags! Als wir dort angekommen waren und auswarfen, gab es sofort einen Doppeldrill und zwei Zander von 50cm und 55cm landeten im Netz! Der nächste Wurf brachte mir noch einen 40er!
Das war es dann auch mit den Zandern heute, es blieb bei 12 Fischen!
Doch großer Ärger sollte noch folgen: Nach einem Hänger und dem damit verbundenen Abriß, verzichtete ich für die letzten 10 Angelminuten des Tages auf ein Stahlvorfach! Naja, kurze Zeit darauf hatte ich einen sehr großen Hecht an der Angel und betete innerlich, dass der Gufi vorn im Maul hing und die Schnur somit den scharfen Hechtzähnen entging! Zwei gewaltige Fluchten überstand die 17er Fireline und so wurde ich mutiger und machte jetzt richtig harten Druck! Alles oder nichts......! 
Die Schnur hielt leider nicht stand!  #c 
Aber wir kommen wieder........! 
Das war dann auch der Schlußpunkt des schönen Tages! 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## IngoSuntken (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

.......einer fehlt noch, der Karpfen.......!


----------



## Ossipeter (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

I wär narrisch!!! Bei uns is zugfrorn! Heul!


----------



## Guen (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Glückwunsch Ihr beiden zu den Superfängen  #6 ,da habt Ihr ja ne richtige Sternstunde erlebt  :l !Ich war heute für zwei Stunden auf dem Uppi ,war nix ,Totentanz  #c ,morgen gehts aufs Bansmeer  :l  :l !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Tierfreund (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Petri Ingo ....... und was soll man noch dazu sagen #6 

Guen: Na da biste ja endlich wieder. Ich wünsche dir für morgen mehr Glück.


----------



## Guen (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Tierfreund

Fisch ist egal ,Hauptsache wieder im Boot hocken  !


Gruss Guen


----------



## Tierfreund (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Kann ich auch gut verstehen.


----------



## IngoSuntken (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Tierfreund + GUEN: Danke und viel Glück für morgen! Für das Bansmeer habe ich ein gutes Gefühl! Da geht was!  #6


----------



## Guen (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Habe mich gerade mit Albi verabredet ,wir gehen dieses Jahr zum ersten mal zusammen los  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Albatros (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

ja, unglaublich. Das kann ja was werden Morgen :q #6

@Ingo

Glückwunsch wieder mal zu den schönen Fischen und den klasse Fotos :m


----------



## Guen (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Mach man Kaffee ,ich bringe heissen Apfel mit ,angeln ist doch egal  :m !


Gruss Guen


----------



## Albatros (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

ja, Kaffe oder Tee mit ein bißchen Gebäck ist natürlich vorrangig. Viel zu kalt zum ständigen werfen, da friert man sich ja den A**** ab:q:q:q


----------



## Albatros (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

So, Guen und ich sind wieder eingetroffen und ich muss schon sagen, wir haben lecker Tee, heißen Apfel und Marzipanstollen gehabt#6 Petrus war uns heute nicht so gnädig und so gingen wir leer aus. Lediglich Guen hatte einen Zupfer und das wars auch schon. Aber einen schönen Tag hatten wir...


----------



## IngoSuntken (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo!

Hmm, das war wohl kein guter Tag heute.....!  #c  Ich war mit Boardie Stefan Witteborg unterwegs und wir brachten es auf einen Zander von etwa 20cm und eine gute Attacke, bei der mir der Manns Curly Tail fast vom Jighaken gerissen wurde! Ansonsten haben wir uns gut unterhalten!  #6 

Stefan hatte gestern übrigens 3 Hechte und heute am Vormittag 6 Hechte bis 75cm auf Wobbler in flachen Kanälen! 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Guen (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Ja ,war ein schöner Angeltag,Gott sei Dank ohne Fisch ,die machen nur Stress  |supergri !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Tierfreund (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Guen + Albatros: Ich habe da so einen Verdacht |kopfkrat : Ihr hättet vieleicht auch das Angelgeraffel mit ins Boot nehmen sollen. Aber was soll man machen, wenn das Boot durch allerhand weihnachtliche Delikatessen zu sinken drohte. :m 

Ingo: Warte mal bis Januar...........


----------



## IngoSuntken (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hier ist mal ein Bild von Stefan mit einem seiner Hechte vom heutigen Vormittag! 

@ Tierfreund: Alles klar!  #6


----------



## AlbatrosJunior (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hi Leute #h

war gestern mit meinem Freund los beim Vorfluter. Haben aber leider nichts gefangen. Hatten nur ein paar mal Biss gehabt. Ich denke mir mal, daß es in diesem Monat nicht so gut läuft (bei mir):c Übrigens, schöne Fotos und schöne Fische die Ihr da eingestellt habt#6


----------



## Holger (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Ingo

Heute war in den „Ostfriesischen Nachrichten“ ein kleiner Bericht über einen 72-jährigen Angler aus Ost-Victorbur, der im EJK einen Hecht von 10,8 Kg gefangen hat. Is das zufällig dein Opa gewesen ???


----------



## IngoSuntken (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger: Ja, er war es! Da mein Opa anfänglich in seiner Nervösität (er hat die Nacht danach auch nicht geschlafen) einige Daten nicht mitbekommen hatte, redete er von 12800g und 113cm!
Diese Daten gab ich anfangs natürlich auch weiter! 10800g ist natürlich richtig und die Länge werde ich nochmals persönlich überprüfen, wenn der Hecht aufgetaut wird! Dann mache ich noch ein paar Fotos davon. Denn das Foto in der Zeitung (geschossen von Georg Müller vom Hobbymarkt) ist das einzige von diesem schönen Fisch! 

Ich werde am WE wieder angeln, wenn das Wetter es zuläßt! Mal sehen, ob es was wird!?

Gruß Ingo


----------



## anguilla (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Feiner Esox, Ingo! :m

Dickes Petri an deinen Opa! Hat er denn in den Subaru gepasst?


----------



## Albatros (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@anguilla

da sein Opa glaube ich allein los war, wird er den Hecht wohl vorne hochkant vorm Beifahrersitz gestellt haben:q 

Ich will morgen noch mal auf`s Bans Meer, daß Wetter ist nicht mehr ganz so kalt, bißchen Regen und Wind, da sollte eigentlich was gehen #a


----------



## IngoSuntken (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ anguilla: Hey, das finde ich ja gut! Du erinnerst Dich an den Wagen! Ist schon genial, das Ding! Er hat den Hecht einfach so auf die Gummimatte im Fußraum gelegt! Für so einen Fisch hatte er natürlich keinen Behälter dabei! 
@ Albi: Viel Glück! Und verzichte diesmal doch auf die Weihnachts-Köstlichkeiten, dann kommst Du auch zum Angeln!  |supergri  :m 


Gruß Ingo


----------



## Albatros (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Ingo

da ich das Boot ja diesesmal alleine für mich habe (Junior in der Schule), werde ich mal an Deinen Rat festhalten und mich mehr mit dem Angeln beschäftigen:q  Außerdem ist der Marzipanstollen alle :c


----------



## stefanwitteborg (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Albi: Ja von mir auch viel Glück! 

Die Zander sind im moment zwar etwas launisch, wie ich ja selber feststellen mußte...konnte im EJK nur zwei Zanderlein zum Biss überreden..und die Tour mit Ingo war lustig aber leider auch ohne nennenswerten Erflog.Und mein Versuch an den verdächtigen Stellen in Norden blieb sogar ohne Zupfer und endete in starkem Nebel! Dafür waren die Hechte wiedermal in Beisslaune...konnte in den 4 Tagen 13 von ihnen an den Haken locken...eine willkommene Abwechslung bei der Kälte....

In der Hoffnung auf einen eisfreien Januar....

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Guen (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Heute müsste es gut gewesen sein ,Wind ,Temperaturen rauf ,leider musste ich arbeiten !
Und Albi ,wie lief es ?

Gruss Guen


----------



## Ossipeter (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Albi wie wars??


----------



## Albatros (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Guen u. Ossipeter#h

nix war. Ich lag gestern den ganzen Tag platt, war glaube ich war noch nicht mal im AB :c Mittwoch abend noch ne halbe geräucherte Forelle gegessen und in der Nacht drehte sich mir der Magen um #d Seit ich mich
als Kind mal an Räucherfisch mehr als satt gefuttert habe und noch 3 Tage danach gekotzt habe, muss ich wohl sehr vorsichtig sein. Ich glaube, ich esse nie wieder geräucherten Fisch #q


----------



## Holger (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Ingo

Tja, dann war das doch dein Opa. Toller Fisch, bei euch in der Familie verstehen wohl alle was vom Angeln... #6 

Aber dein Opa guckt auch genauso böse auf dem Fangfoto wie du immer, wenn du mit Fang-Pics hier im Forum bist....Bei euren Fängen teilweise würd ich wohl auf so nem Bild von einem Ohr zum andren grinsen.... |supergri


----------



## Holger (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

He Leute !!!

Wo bleiben eure Meldungen vom WE ? War nix bei euch oder war keiner los zum fischen ???
Hab es gestern zusammen mit meinem Bruder noch für gute 2 Stunden an einem der Emder Kanäle probiert.
Nur 2 Bisse, wovon ich einen haken konnte. Der Zander in der Kategorie 50-60 verabschiedete sich aber schnell wieder....


----------



## IngoSuntken (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger: Also ich war nicht los! Samstag hatte ich ne leichte Grippe und Sonntag war ich klinisch tot nach der Weihnachtsfeier mit den Arbeitskollegen.......!  #d 
Auch in nächster Zeit werde ich wohl keine keine Zeit finden.  :c  Vielleicht am 26.12. wieder....???


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ingo...war heute für ne gute Sunde bei uns an der Lippe...habe einen 68er und einen 64er Zander gefangen...Bilder gibt es diesmal auch, nen Kollege hat die gemacht...hoffe ich bekomme sie bald zugeschickt...habe mir heute aber auch ne eigene digitale geholt..hatte Samstag auch Weihnachtsfeier von unserer Wettkampfgruppe, war auch halb tot am Sonntag

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Guen (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo ,war heute etwas mehr wie ne Stunde vertikal Fischen ,lohnt eigentlich kaum so kurz rauszufahren ,aber egal ,die Scharkante ist ja nur 140m weg  !Gebissen hat leider nix ,ich werde die nächsten Tage aber weiter angreifen,nicht jeden Tag ,aber öfter  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Tierfreund (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Ja Guen - gib mal wieder ein bissel mehr Gas! :q


----------



## Holger (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ StefanWitteborg

Glückwunsch, da hast du in der beißfaulen Zeit ja doch zuschlagen können. Freu mich schon auf die Pics. 

Ich hatte am Freitag und Samstag Weihnachtsfeier, und am Sonntag nachmittag war ich dann am Kanal. Gott sei Dank is mein Bruder nach Emden gefahren, ich hatte noch genug intus um ein Mädchenpensionat abzufüllen und durfte nicht Auto fahren. :v  Beim Twistern an der frischen Luft gings dann aber recht flott mit dem Ausnüchtern.... :q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@holger...morgen kommen die Bilder...läuft bei euch im Norden im Moment nichts? Hoffe das ändert sich nochmal, komme im Januar nochmal für ein paar Tage zum Fischen...

Greetz Stefan


----------



## Holger (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ StefanWitteborg

Wie gesagt, am WE hatten wir nur 2 Bisse, davon 1 Aussteiger. Es stürmt und regnet die letzten 2 Tage hier wie bekloppt, und die nächsten Tage solls regnerisch und windig bleiben. Mein Bruder war so dreist und hat es heute probiert, aber ein gescheites Angeln war kaum möglich. Vor allem, weil in den größeren und tieferen Kanälen mit gutem Zanderbestand durch den vielen Regen und den damit verbundenen Wasseranstieg oft gepumpt wird. Da bist du dann selbst mit 20 Gramm-Köpfen noch zu schwach besetzt....Aber Besserung kommt bestimmt, und du dann hoffentlich im Januar auch. Vielleicht klappts dann auch mit dem gemeinsamen Angeln....

@ All

Ab heute bin ich bis Anfang Januar nicht mehr online, obwohl ich in dieser Zeit einige Male fischen geh. Hoffentliche Fangberichte jibbet dann später....
Wünsche euch allen frohe Weihnachten, einen guten Rutsch, und falls ihr die Rute schwingt natürlich Super-Fänge !!!!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@holger: die Bedingungen kenne ich...habe dann immer gut mit Köderfisch bei euch gefangen...gerade in der Phase wenn  gepumpt wird...das mit dem Angeln sollten wir schaffen...frohe Weihnachten + guten Rutsch

P.S.: Muß bei uns in der Lippe fast immer 15 - 20 gramm Köpfe nehmen...grins


----------



## stefanwitteborg (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

hier die Bilder...

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## IngoSuntken (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ stefan: Schöne Fische! Endlich haben wir dich auch hier mit digitalen Pics dabei! #6 

@ alle: Frohe Weihnachten 2004!


----------



## AlbatrosJunior (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hi Leute #h



Wünsche euch allen auch ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und dicke Geschenke


----------



## Ossipeter (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Dir auch und deinen Eltern, Gruß an Guen.


----------



## Guen (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Ein frohes Fest Euch allen !


War heute für zwei Stunden vor die Haustür ,Ergebnis : Ein Zander von etwa 50cm auf Wedgetail  !Bisse gab es sonst nicht ,war ein schwieriges Fischen bei recht starkem Wind und somit schlechter Köderkontrolle  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## stefanwitteborg (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ingo: Na, die Weihnachtsfeiertage gut verlebt? Du hast doch auch ne Sony Cybershot, oderß Habe jetzt die DSC P100, aber mit welcher Software bekomme ich die Bilder am Besten ins Netz? Mit der Software die dabei ist? Will euch nicht den 83er Zander  vorenthalten...grins

Gruß Stefan


----------



## IngoSuntken (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Stefan!

Eigentlich braucht man kein spezielles Programm! Wenn Du z.B. Windows XP als Betriebssystem hast, kannst Du über den USB-Port Deine Pics auf den PC laden! XP erkennt in der Regel die Digicam automatisch als zusätzliches Speichermedium, so dass man keine zusätzliche Software installieren muß! Wie das bei anderen Betriebssystemen läuft, kann ich nicht sagen! Ich würde aber trotzdem die bei der Digicam mitgelieferten Treiber und das mitgelieferte Bildbearbeitungs-Programm installieren! 
Hiermit kannst Du dann die Bilder so verkleinern, dass Du sie hier hineinsstellen kannst! Dann einfach nur noch unter "Anhänge verwalten" hier im AB hochladen!

Zum Thema ANGELN: Die Feiertage habe ich gut überstanden, ohne zu angeln! Irgendwie verspüre ich momentan auch keinen Reiz mehr, loszuziehen! Aber am  31.12. werde ich es wieder versuchen! Dann habe ich endlich wieder frei!
Heute fing ein Kumpel einen schönen 76er Zander im E-J-K! 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Guen (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

War heute für etwa 2 Stunden vertikal auf dem Meer unterwegs ,es ging aber nix  #c !War aber egal ,ich wollte nur meine neue Vertikalrute testen ,ne Shimano Beastmaster Jigging ,1,8m ,einteilig,14-28g WG ,ne klasse Rute  :l !Und das gleich bei Extrem-Bedingungen ,Schneetreiben ,Minustemperaturen und starkem Wind ,der aber abflautete !Die nächsten Tage soll es ja wieder milder werden ,leider auch feuchter und ungemütlicher :c ,ich mochte den kleinen Wintereinbruch  :l !

Gruss Guen


----------



## stefanwitteborg (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ingo: alles klar, ohne Bearbeitungsprogramm geht es auch nicht...lädt sie zwar hoch, beendet den Ladeprozess aber nicht...
War heute auch nochmal für ne gute Stunde an der Lippe und habe den Hecht meines Lebens durch einen scheiss Baumstamm verloren...bei der vermeintlich letzten Flucht muß die Schnur sich verhakt haben...ich könnte...hatte locker über nen Meter...
Naja, ne aufgeben..Donnerstag und Freitag geht es wieder los...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Guen (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hatte heute vertikal einen kleinen Zander  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Knobbes (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@stefanwitteborg,
Glückwunsch zu den schönen Zandern.
Gruss knobbes


----------



## stefanwitteborg (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ingo...bekomme die Bilder nicht verkleinert! Bei 840kb ist schluss, und das ist leider zu groß...lädt die Bilder nie ganz hoch...weißt du vielleicht woran das liegt? 
Bin gestern wieder losgewesen..bestes Wetter, aber kein Biss...naja heute wieder...grins

@knobbes: wenn das mit den Bildern klappt habe ich noch einen schöneren für euch...grins


----------



## Albatros (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin Stefan#h

haste vielleicht die Bedienungsanleitung der Sony nicht ganz gelesen Der Ordner indem die Fotos kopiert werden, heißt Image Transfer und den findest du unter eigene Dateien. Das sich der Ladeprozess nicht von alleine beendet, liegt daran, daß Du ihn schließen musst. Unten rechts in der Taskleiste liegt ein kleines grünes Fenster, daß du mit einem Doppelklick öffnen musst um anschließend die Anwendung zu schließen. Danach kannst Du deine Cam vom USB Anschluss trennen und Deine Bilder mittels irgend einem Fotoprogramm bearbeiten. Ich nutze die gleiche Cam wie Ingo und habe als Bildbearbeitungsprogramm ACDSee.


----------



## Rutilus (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Stefan: Wenn um das Verkleinern der Bilder geht um sie einzustellen, kann ich dir Irfanview und diese Anleitung empfehlen. 
 Will doch deine Zander endlich sehen 

 @All: Guten Rutsch und mal sehen am wievielten Januar es den "Zander in Ostfriesland 4" Thread gibt, jetzt wo man noch einen Monat weiterangeln darf :m

 Gruß, Rutilus.


----------



## IngoSuntken (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo!

So, nach langer Zeit hatte ich endlich mal wieder Zeit, angeln zu gehen!  #v 
Und das Wetter sah echt mies aus, als ich um 6.30 Uhr aufstand! Für mich war der Tag gelaufen, aber mein Kumpel Holger überredete mich, ihn doch abzuholen!
Am Wasser war es dann richtig unangenehm! Seitenwind, Nieselregen usw.!
Ich beschloß, einen Testwurf zu machen und promt fehlte der Schwanz meines Gufis! Unglaublich, sofort ein Biss! Also, raus mit den Spinnruten, Klamotten an und ab ans Wasser, wo ich dann nach 5 Minute Zander Nr. 1 fing. Er wanderte jedoch gleich wieder ins Wasser! Weitere Zander folgten, bis ich einen 57er hatte! Zwischendurch hingen einige gewaltige Brassen am Gufi, die von außen gehakt waren! Dann begann eine gute Serie von Holger. Ihm stieg ein richtig großer Zander im Drill aus und und zwei weitere Fische von 57cm und 50cm folgten! Insgesamt waren es 9 Zander bis zum Mittag und etliche Fehlbisse. Leider waren diesmal keine guten Fische dabei! Trotzdem ein letzter, netter Angeltag in 2004!
Dummerweise verhinderte der Nieselregen einen Einsatz meiner Digicam direkt am Wasser! Daher nur im Schutze der Heckklappe!

Wünsche Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr! 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## TomKry (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hi Ingo,
schöner Jahresausklang. Von Ralf habe ich nichts mehr gehört. Damit darf ich Dir zur Zander-Trophäe gratulieren .
Vielleicht klappt es noch mit der Übergabe im Januar.

Viele Grüße und guten Rutsch
Thomas


----------



## Guen (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Ingo 

Super  #6 ,möchtest Du noch mal mit aufs Meer ?

Hatte heute auf dem Meer einen 55er Zander ,dazu noch einen Aussteiger ,war von 13.30 Uhr bis 15.30 Uhr auf dem Wasser ,gefangen habe ich auf Wedgetail  !

Zum Glück dürfen wir noch bis Ende Januar auf Raubfische angeln  :q !

Gruss Guen


----------



## IngoSuntken (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Günter!

Ja, da hätte ich nichts gegen! Wann willste denn mal wieder los? Uppi oder Bansmeer?


Wünsche Dir und Insa einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr! 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Guen (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Ingo ,lieber aufs Bansmeer  !

Wir wünschen Dir auch nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr  |wavey: !

Gruss Guen


----------



## AlbatrosJunior (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hi Leute#h 

Ich wollt nur sagen @all:

Prost neu Jahr.|supergri


----------



## AlbatrosJunior (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo#h 

Hatte noch eine Frage:"ob es sich jetzt noch lohnt angeln zu gehen?"|kopfkrat


----------



## IngoSuntken (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ albi junior: Prost Neujahr! Klar, es lohnt sich noch! Ich habe heute meinen ersten Zander 2005 gefangen im E-J-K. Leider nur ein 40er. Mein Kumpel hatte auch nur nen 40er! Wir waren auch nur zwei Stunden dort!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## ChristophL (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Welcher Verein ist E-J-K (Ems Jade Kanal ?) eigentlich ?

mfg
Christoph


----------



## IngoSuntken (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ ChristophL: Für die Strecke von Emden bis nach Upschört hat der Bezirksfischreiverband für Ostfriesland e.V. (www.bvo-emden.de) die Fischereirechte. Wer die Rechte für das Teilstück von Upschört bis nach WHV hat, kann ich nicht sagen!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## bigslizer (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin,
von Upschört bis nach WHV hat der Sportfischerverin WHV die Rechte

Petri


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

So, ich habe es endlich geschafft die bilder zu verkleinern...:q 

Hier erstmal der schöne Zander...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ingo: Und weil es jetzt klappt noch dieser 42er Barsch und ein 70er Hecht...alles auf Sandra´s in Weiß-Rot...dazu stieg noch ein guter Fisch im Drill aus...

gruß Stefan


----------



## Holger (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Erst einmal wünsch ich euch allen ein frohes neues Jahr. Und zwar mit vielen dicken Fischen und vor allem mit viel Glück und Gesundheit !!!

Ich war „zwischen den Jahren“ zwei mal los, allerdings ohne Erfolg. Das eine Mal probierte ich es zusammen mit meinem Bruder am Knockster Tief mit der „Spinne“ und GuFi, bis auf einen zaghaften Biß auf 12er Kipper Shad aber nüscht. Einige Tage später, wieder mit meinem Bruder, startete ich zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein Ansitzangeln, Gewässer war das Treckfahrtstief kurz vor der Brücke in der Siedlung Wolthusen. Mit ingesamt 6 Köfi-Ruten nicht ein einziger Biß in 4 Stunden....Den beiden Anglern, die beim Einlauf des Altarmes saßen ging es aber genauso...Naja, noch ist ja ein knapper Monat Zeit, um die Nullrunden auszumerzen...Und zumindest hat der Weihnachtsmann mir ne neue Rolle von SPRO gebracht...

@ StefanWitteborg
Sehr schöne Fische !!! Vor allem der Zander...Wie groß war der ? Und wann biste denn jetzt im gelobten Land (bei uns ) ????

Das wir das mit dem gemeinsamen Angeln vielleicht realisieren..... #6


----------



## IngoSuntken (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ stefan: Wirklich ein schöner Fisch!  #6  Wann bist Du denn wieder hier???


----------



## stefanwitteborg (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ingo+holger: denke mal das ich in der zweiten Januarhälfte wieder bei euch bin...der Fisch hatte 83cm und 12pfd....aber da stehen noch dickere...da bin ich mir sicher grins..und ich kann noch 3 Monate auf Zander angeln...


----------



## Tierfreund (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Jungs - bin vom Heimaturlaub zurück und will euch noch ein gesundes und erfreuliches 2005 nebst Ausnahmefisch + viel Spaß bei unserem gemeinsamen Hobby wünschen.
Freue mich auch in diesem Jahr auf gemeinsame Fachsimpelei und das ein oder andere Erlebnis in Ostfriesland.


----------



## Guen (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Hendrik ,auch Dir ein frohes neues Jahr und den Traumfisch schlechthin  :m !

Gruss Guen


----------



## IngoSuntken (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger: Warst Du schon mal wieder in Tannenhausen??? 

@ Tierfreund! Danke! Auch Dir ein erfolgreiches, neues Jahr! Wir sehen uns in Ostfriesland! 

News habe ich keine im Moment! Angeln war ich nicht. Nur in Norden werden regelmäßig Zander gerissen! Richtig, gerissen! Da die Jungs dort nicht beißen, aber trotzdem noch zahlreich vorhanden sind, angeln die "Norder Spezis" mit schweren Bleiköpen und großen Drillingen, um die Zander von außen zu haken!
Klappt auch gut! Leider...........!  #q   

Gruß Ingo


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ingo: ja das durfte ich ja schon im Dezember beobachten...echt lächerlich...normalerweise müßte der BVO das sofort durch verstärkte und dauerhafte Kontrollen zu unterbinden...

war gestern für ne gute Stunde an der Lippe, ein Nachläufer und ein Barsch von 35cm...


----------



## Holger (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Ingo
Nee,  ich bin z.Zt. auch nicht so häufig unterwegs. Mein Bruder war vor ner Woche mal an der Kieskuhle. Alles probiert von Gummi, Blinker bis Spinner. Aber nüscht...Vom Ufer aus ist den Räubern der Kiese erfahrungsgemäß im Winter schwer beizukommen. Mein Bruder hatte die letzten Tage einige 60er Hechte auf Ondex in Spetzerfehn und am EJK, sonst gibt es auch nicht viel zu berichten. Find es aber krass, das wir so einen milden Winter haben. Heut morgen um 07:00 Uhr auf dem Thermometer schon satte 9 Grad! So kann es bleiben, nur etwas weniger Wind wäre nett...Am 15. geh ich wieder los, habe mich mit Boardie Guen auf ne Tour zum „Uppi“ verabredet.

Das mit den Zandern in Norden find ich pervers....Entweder sie beißen oder sie beißen nicht, aber „Reißen“ find ich sowas von mies, das is ne Riesensauerei. Für mich persönlich is das NT sowieso nix, rennen mir zuviele Leute rum auf zu wenig Platz. Das hat in Hochzeiten ja schon was vom Kutterangeln...


----------



## IngoSuntken (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger: Und wie ist es dort im Winter mit Köfi? Gerade jetzt müßte den Räubern dort gut beizukommen sein! Vorausgesetzt, man kennt genau die tiefsten Stellen!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Guen (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Mist  :c  :c ,ich komme nicht raus ,zuviel Wind  :c !Als ich heute morgen aus dem Fenster gucke ,sehe ich ,das mein Boot bis zum Rand voll Wasser steht !Der Wind baut ne ziemliche Welle auf die ins Boot schägt ,dabei wollte ich doch vertikal fischen und die Lunker City Gummis testen  !Na ja ,Boot liegt jetzt um die Ecke beim Nachbarn im Windschatten ,mal gucken wann es besser wird  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Tierfreund (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Guen: Dürfte ja heute auf keinen Fall besser gewesen sein. Ich habe noch nie solche Wellen auf dem See und der Weser gesehen. Wahnsinn.


----------



## Guen (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Hendrik ,heute war der Wind lange nicht so stark ,angeln wäre möglich gewesen !Leider hat sich am gegenüberliegenden Ufer eine etwa 10qm grosse Schilfinsel losgerissen  #c ,diese ist direkt in unsere Einfahrt getrieben und versperrt sie  #d !Ein freimachen wäre sehr aufwendig ,da der Wind draufsteht und aus zeitlichen Gründen habe ich es gelassen ,wäre aber gerne rausgefahren  :c !

Gruss Guen


----------



## IngoSuntken (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ GUEN: Das mit der Schilfinsel war ich! Wollte dadurch die Zander im Uphuser Meer schonen!  #h 
Ich war heute noch los und konnte einen 40er Zander fangen! Unglaublich, wie gut der Schnitt plötzlich bei uns ist!  :q 
Kann nur besser werden....!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Holger (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Ingo 
So ähnlich sehe ich das auch, ein Ansitz mit Köfi an der Kiese sollte eigentlich den gewünschten Erfolg bringen. Allerdings rechne ich mir auf Hecht doch bessere Chancen dort aus. Einige schöne Kanten kenne ich ja, wo es von 3 auf 7 Meter abfällt. Diese haben sich im Sommer auch als äußerst zanderträchtig rausgestellt. Problematisch ist, das der See insgesamt sehr viel Struktur, ständig wechselnde Tiefen und eine Maximaltiefe von über 30 Metern hat. Fische sind genug da, sie zu finden ist das schwierige. 
PS Unsere angedachte Bootstour auf die Kiese hast du noch im Kopf, oder? Wenn nicht mehr im Januar, dann halt nach der Schonzeit....

@ Guen
Ja der Wind war schon heftig, selbst auf unserer kleinen, 18 ha großen Tannenhausener Kiese war Wellengang wie am Meer. Dann probierst du deine neuen Vertikal-Köder am Samstag aus, wenn wir aufs Uppi gehen. Wettertechnisch sieht es fürs kommende Wochenende auch besser aus. Der Wind nimmt deutlich ab (Geschwindigkeiten zwischen 15-25 km/h), dazu trocken. Allerdings wird es langsam zum Samstag hin kühler, so daß wir dann nur noch etwa 5 Grad haben werden. Schaun mer mal, wie die Zander und Hechte drauf reagieren...


----------



## Holger (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Heute ist der 12.01.2005...... #t .....  


und IngoSuntken hat Geburtstag !!!!

Alles Gute zum 26igsten, wünsche dir viel Glück und Gesundheit für die Zukunft! Und natürlich noch viele dicke Zander in Ostfriesland und auch sonstwo !!!  |wavey:  #6


----------



## Ranger (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Happy Bithday Ingo, auf das du uns in deinem neuen Lebensjahr viele dicke Zander präsentieren kannst...


----------



## Tierfreund (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Auch von mir: Alles, alles Gute Ingo!!!! ..... und vor allem: Bleib so, wie du bist!



GueN: Na haste denn den Kampf gegen das Schilf gewonnen?


----------



## IngoSuntken (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Alle: Danke für die Glückwünsche!  #6  

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Knobbes (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Glückwunsch Ingo und weiterhin Dickes Petri Heil.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## anguilla (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir, Ingo! :m

Ich freu mich schon auf ein gemeinsames Angeln in diesem Jahr! ...wo auch immer..


----------



## IngoSuntken (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Knobbes: Auch Dir ein herzliches Dankeschön!
@ anguilla: Die Frage ist nur, wer diesmal den weiten Weg in Angriff nimmt! Eigentlich sind wir dran......! Wieviele Kilometer sind das nochmal???


----------



## anguilla (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

So isses, Ingo! 

ich schätze mal so ca. 650km...

ich wünsch schon mal Gute Fahrt..


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ingo: Von mir auch die besten Wünsche und alles Gute zum Geburtstag....

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Guen (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Nochmals Glückwunsch Ingo  :m !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Rutilus (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Ingo: Von mir auch Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag + viele gute Fische für's neue Angeljahr #6


----------



## IngoSuntken (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo!

Danke nochmals an alle! 
Wo bleiben die hiesigen Fangmeldungen? Ich hoffe, dass ich wenigstens am So. losziehen kann!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Rutilus (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Von mir kommen vorerst wohl keine Fangmeldungen - mein Dienstplan lässt mich im Moment nicht so wie ich will 

 Aber die Köderfische plätschern im Keller vor sich hin und warten 
 auf ihren Einsatz - ich muss doch auch noch ausnutzen, dass wir den Januar als Raubfischmonat dazubekommen haben |supergri

 Gruß, Rutilus


----------



## Tierfreund (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Ingo & Günther:

Könnt ihr schon planen, ob und wann wir gemeinsam nochmal jetzt im Januar losziehen? Ich hätte da noch so nen Kribbeln im Arm. Außerdem wäre es ein schöner Abschluß.


----------



## IngoSuntken (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Tierfreund: nächste Woche ist es schlecht, könnte nur am Freitag (habe dann frei). Ansonsten übernächste Woche (Nachdient, dann kann ich ab dem Mittag)!
Wann passt es Dir eigentlich gut?


----------



## Guen (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo ,war heute kurz los ,war aber nix !

@Tierfreund 

Klar ,an den Wochenenden wäre das kein Problem ,in der Woche müsste man absprechen ,wird aber eng  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Guen (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

War heute mit Holger los ,viel lief nicht ,zwei(vorsichtige) Bisse ,einen Aussteiger an Holgers Rute und einen 73er Zander ,mein erster in 2005  |supergri !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Tierfreund (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Guen - Petri zum ersten!!!! .... und dann auch noch so ein feiner. :m 

Guen, Ingo: Übernächste Woche könnte ich schon mal ab Mittag. Am liebsten wäre mir Wochenanfang. Seid ihr nochmal dabei?


----------



## Rutilus (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Guen: Das ist doch ein guter Einstieg ins neue Jahr - Petri :m

 Munter, Rutilus.


----------



## Guen (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Tierfreund 

Am 24/25/26sten bin ich beruflich in Schulenberg/Harz  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## IngoSuntken (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ GUEN: schöner Zander!  #6  Ich war heute am E-J-K unterwegs und hatte wirklich viele Bisse! Teilweise waren die Gufis richtig vom Jighaken gezogen! Irgendwann dachte ich dann, einen guten Zander im Drill zu haben, doch es war leider ein Hecht von etwa 70cm!  #c  
Egal, war ein schöner Sonnentag! 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Rutilus (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ingo: Warst du so um ca 14.oo Uhr an der Brücke beim Bangsteder Verlaat
 angeln ? 

 Gruß - Rutilus


----------



## IngoSuntken (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Richtig! Das war ich! Hast Du mich am Gummifisch erkannt???   Dort hatte ich aber nur einen Biss! Den Hecht und die guten Bisse hatte ich in Westerende!


----------



## Rutilus (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Dann habe ich ja richtig geguckt  - übrigens hauptsächlich war mir das Stirnband aufgefallen, dass ich schon mal auf einem Foto gesehen zu haben meine . Hatte leider keine Zeit mal eben anzuhalten, weil ich zum Fussball musste und schon reichlich spät dran war.

 Wo der Ringkanal in Westernende in den EJK läuft habe ich vergangenen Herbst auch viele Bisse gehabt, waren aber alles ziemlich kleine Zander.

 Gruß - Rutilus


----------



## Holger (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Guen
Vielen Dank nochmal für die tolle Angeltour am Samstag. Hat echt Spaß gemacht, und irgendwann dieses Jahr werden wir das ja auch noch wiederholen. Freu mich jetzt schon drauf. #6 
Die Zander waren nicht so extrem bissig wie gewünscht, den einen oder anderen Biß hatten wir aber ja. Vor allem nach dem 1. Stellenwechsel....Ich zuppel grad noch den Jighaken aus der Öse, als Guen seinen 1. Wurf macht und ein paar Sekunden später ruft: „Hab einen !“ Da hatte ich den GuFi immer noch nicht einsatzbereit... |kopfkrat 
Auf jeden Fall ein toller 73er Zander, den Guen da zum Vorschein brachte....

Gestern nachmittag war ich noch an der Kiese Tannenhausen zum Twistern. Nach geschätzten 3 Tonnen Kraut am Haken und etwa 50 Kindern, die alle wissen wollten was ich  für einen „komischen“ Köder benutze, habe ich dann entnervt aufgegeben. Nur noch 2 Wochen, dann haben die Zander Ruhe....Vorerst !!!   |supergri


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ingo: Hatte die letzten beiden Male auch nur Fehlbisse...nur ganz kurz angefaßt...muß wohl am Wetter liegen...dieses ständige auf und ab vom Luftdruck kann ja auch nicht gut sein...

gruß Stefan


----------



## Holger (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hatte gestern noch nen 67er Hecht auf Ondex am Ringkanal. Gibts bei euch irgendwas neues ?

Gruß, Holger


----------



## Guen (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Nö ,nix neues ,am Wochenende möchte ich mal wieder los  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Acki (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin am Norder Tief läufts auch nicht gut,heut 2 Zander!!!Greetz Achim


----------



## Guen (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Acki ,viel Spass im Board  :m !

Zum Norder Tief bekommen mich keine 10 Pferde ,und wenn ich dort Zander stapeln könnte  |supergri !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Acki (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Wo ist das Problem?Weil teilweise wie beim Heringsangeln? Mit Boot ist das einfach besser
Greetz Achim


----------



## Holger (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*



			
				Acki schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist das Problem?Weil teilweise wie beim Heringsangeln? Mit Boot ist das einfach besser
> Greetz Achim



Vom Ufer aus ist es wegen der wenigen Plätze tatsächlich wie Heringsangeln. Und nach Erzählungen vieler Angler ist das Norder Tief auch längst nicht mehr das, was es einmal war. Abgesehen davon schließ ich mich Guen an, auch ich gehe dort äußerst ungern hin. Ich brauche meine Ruhe beim Angeln, obwohl ich ein ganz geselliger Mensch bin, muß ich keine 20 Leute um mich haben. Wenn ich im Frühjahr/Sommer wieder auf Aal loszieh, werde ich sicher auch mal einen Versuch am NT starten, dann wohl aber eher im Bereich Krankenhaus / Hundeplatz.

@ Guen Hau mal rein am WE ! Wünsch dir Glück...werde am WE auch wieder losziehen. Am Sonntag wollten mein Bruder ich zu einer Hechtsession an den Kanal. Wahrscheinlich nach Spetzerfehn. Dort hatte er in letzter Zeit gute und zahlreiche Hechte. Und nun wollen wir einen kleinen Vergleich machen: Er darf nur mit Blinker/Spinner fischen, während ich nur Gummis benutzen darf. Ergebnis wird hier bekannt gegeben... :m


----------



## IngoSuntken (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger: Dann viel Glück! Bin mal gespannt, wie das das Duell ausgeht!
@ Guen und Holger: Auch ich war langjähriger Angler in Norden, wie ihr wißt, aber es gibt mittlerweile bessere und schönere Ecken, wo man auch gut fängt und nicht mit ansehen muß, wie reihenweise viel zu kleine Zander (35cm bis 55cm) im Boot landen! Aber mancher scheint es sehr nötig zu haben........!
Und der arme Seehund im Noder Tief bekommt die Schuld für den Rückgang der Fänge!    #q 

Immerhin konnte ich einen der "Norder Bootsangler" fotografieren! Seht euch das Bild genau an!!!!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Palerado (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Da haste Recht. Das Teil hat ja nicht mal 35 cm


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ingo: geniales Bild....
Durfte ja selber erleben wie die Fische im NT gerissen wurden...da hört es auf...
Da brauch man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn Fische massenhaft entnommen werden, und dann die Fänge schlechter werden...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Holger (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Wat is denn auf dem Bild? Krieg das nicht vergrößert wenn ich drauf klick, und so kann ich nix böses erkennen...HELP !

@ Ingo Werd mich natürlich anstrengen, das Duell gegen die Metallfraktion für uns Gummi-Fetischisten zu entscheiden.    |supergri


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@holger...schau mal auf den SCH....


----------



## Holger (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> @holger...schau mal auf den SCH....



Oh mein Gott !!! #q  :v 

Also beißen Zander doch gut auf Würmer !  |supergri


----------



## Guen (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Acki ,klar ,Bootsangeln ist dann gut  !Leider habe ich in  Norden Bootsangler gesehen die wirklich jeden 35er Minizander entnommen haben ,teilweise 20-30 Stück,über die anschliessende Verwertung wird auch nix gutes erzählt(an Hotels verkaufen und so)!Leider weiss ich nicht ob das auch stimmt ,sonst hätte es Anzeigen gehagelt  #d !

Was hälst Du denn davon ?Du bist ja ein Norder Insider und dieses Verhalten muss Dir doch auch sauer aufstossen ,da leiden irgentwann alle drunter indem die Fänge zurück gehen  ! 

Gruss Guen


----------



## Acki (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Guen Ja da muss ich erst mal drüber grübelnwerde später noch einen Bericht zum Thema verfassen!!!!|:splat2: Greetz Achim





Ps:Solltet Ihr Druckfehler finden, dürft Ihr sie behalten*g*


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@guen: ich hörte auch davon...wie gesagt, das Fische reissen habe ich selber gesehen...werde da auch nie wieder angeln...

gruß Stefan


----------



## Acki (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

:m Da ich seit 35 jahren aktiv am fischen bin,sind mir schon einige Sachen untergekommen!!!!
In den Jahren bis 1980 war der Zander im NT sehr selten,Zu den Besatzmaßnamen dieser Zeit weiß ich leider noch nichts. Angelsportverein Hage hat 1975 die ersten Zander im Hager Tief ausgesetzt,da Nt 9,5km Ht ca 5km ein Gewässer ist sind die Fische bis ins Nt vorgedrungen.Beim BVO werd ich morgen mal nachfragen wann der Erstbesatz stattgefunden hat.|kopfkrat 

Ich habe dei ersten Zander 1982 im Nt mit Köderfich gefangen,ca5-6Pfd.schwer!Ende der 80er hatten wir eine wahre Zanderflut,da gabs aber nur wenige Angler die dem Zander nachstellten.In dieser Zeit war es verdammt schwer Köfis zu bekommen,alles weggefressen.:r 

Heute ist der Bestand an Zandern und Hechten ausgeglichen,mann fängt zwar weniger aber dafür sind Sie größer!

Dsa war der erste Teil weitere werden folgen. Mfg Achim#c 

PS: solltet Ihr schreibfehler finden dürft Ihr sie behalten*g*


----------



## Acki (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Ingo lese bitte mal die Boardregeln §5 d-g#6 Mfg Achim


----------



## Guen (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Acki

Die Entwicklung des Zanders im NT interessierte mich eigentlich nicht ,sondern eher wie Du zu den von mir geäusserten Vorgängen stehst   !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Acki (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Guen kommt noch !!


----------



## Rutilus (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Oh mann, dass wird ja noch richtig spannend hier 

 Ich habe zwar noch nie selbst am Norder Tief geangelt, aber bei allem was ich bisher so gehört und gelesen habe....wird das wohl auch so bleiben.

 Totzdem spannendes Thema :m

 Gruß - Rutilus


----------



## Acki (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

So jetzt gehts weiter|bla: 

Der Angler der säckeweise Zander und Barsche weggeschleppt hat,lebt nicht mehr!Ob er den Fisch verkauft hat weiß ich nicht!!! Der Himmel sei mit ihm

Das beim Shadangeln mal ein Fisch gehakt wird bleibt nicht aus.#d 

Das einige Leute am Hafen absichtlich Fische reißen hab ich gestern noch gesehen,:r waren aber keine Deutschen!!

Da ich fast nur mit dem Boot zum Fischen fahre,kann ich mir die guten Stellen "Hot Spots" aussuchen 

Wenn jemand viel fängt hat er viele Neider,aber 30 Zander hab ich noch nicht im Boot gehabt!

So alle Fragen beantwortet? :m Greetz Achim 
Die 35er-50er kommen im nächsten Bericht Sorry:c


----------



## IngoSuntken (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

O.K. lassen wir das Thema Norden!
Ich sage nur soviel und wer es kapiert ist im Vorteil: Wer jetzt Raubbau betreibt, darf sich in einigen Jahren nicht wundern, wenn die Fänge ausbleiben! Und auch bitte nicht jammern! Man sollte nicht an dem Ast sägen, auf dem man sitzt und auch mal "Ja" sagen können! "JA" zu Fischen, die zurück ins nasse Element dürfen! Dann sind auch die nächsten Jahre nicht schlechter! Gelegentlich mal ein Filet! Das reicht doch für den Privatgebrauch! 
Die kleinen Zander, die jetzt zurückgesetzt werden, sind die guten Zander von morgen. Und auch noch Lieferant für Nachwuchs in den kommenden Jahren!
Und einen schönen 60er nehme ich auch ohne Zweifel gern mit! Alles was drüber ist, auch! Aber in Maßen! 



MFG Ingo!


----------



## Acki (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Naja wenn der BVO das Mindestmaß auf 50cm setzt ist das OK?|kopfkrat 
Nicht alle gegeneinander sondern miteinander:m

Greetz Achim


----------



## IngoSuntken (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Da würde mancher Fisch überleben! Das wäre ein guter Schritt des B.V.O.!
Norden wäre jetzt wesentlich besser, wenn in den letzten Jahren nicht so viele Minis gestorben wären!
Und bessere Kontrollen wären auch gut, aber die gab es noch nie und die wird es auch nicht geben!


----------



## Holger (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Kontrollen des BVO sind eh ein Witz!!!  #q 

Ich bin in meinem bisherigen Anglerleben (den Schein hab ich seit 1994) bisher 1 ganzes Mal kontrolliert worden. Das war auf einem Sonntag nachmittag an der Kiese, als eh die ganze Kuhle mit Anglern gepflastert war. Die Kontrollen stehen gegenüber der Gewässer in keinem Verhältnis! Okay, das die Kontrolleure nicht durch irgendwelche Moorgebiete heizen, um Angler zu suchen ist legitim. Aber es gibt doch so überlaufene Stellen & Gewässer, an denen absolut immer Angler sind. Dort sollten die Kontrollen wirklich verschärft werden.

Zu den Schonmaßen: Bei fast keiner Fischart des BVO bin ich zufrieden. Vor allem das Schonmaß für Zander, Aal und Karpfen muß dringend hoch. Aber davon wird schon seit ewig und 3 Tagen geredet, doch bei den Zuständigen stößt man scheinbar auf Taubheit. Is mir unverständlich.

@ Acki
Ob Russen, Deutsche, Chinesen oder Amerikaner: Schwarze Anglerschafe gibt es in allen Nationen. Vom Reißen der Fische im NT kann man nicht pauschal alle deutschen NT-Angler freisprechen. Das ist kein Länderproblem sondern ein ganz anderes...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@holger: komme jetzt seit mehr als 20 Jahren nach Ostfreisland, bin einmal vor 15 Jahren als Kind kontrolliert worden und letztes Jahr im November wieder...nicht gerade oft...da kann ich dir nur Recht geben....

Bei uns wird man fast jede Woche kontrolliert, auch manchmal nervig..aber man kann sich sicher sein das da keiner sitzt, der da nicht sitzen darf...oder maßlos Fische entnimmt....

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Holger (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> @holger: komme jetzt seit mehr als 20 Jahren nach Ostfreisland, bin einmal vor 15 Jahren als Kind kontrolliert worden und letztes Jahr im November wieder...nicht gerade oft...da kann ich dir nur Recht geben....
> 
> Bei uns wird man fast jede Woche kontrolliert, auch manchmal nervig..aber man kann sich sicher sein das da keiner sitzt, der da nicht sitzen darf...oder maßlos Fische entnimmt....
> 
> Gruß Stefan



Bei euch isses dann schon übertrieben, bei uns ist es stark untertrieben. Seien wir mal ehrlich: In Ostfriesland kommste doch locker ohne Schein aus, ohne das es jemand merkt. Solange du dich nicht an die gut zu erreichenden stehenden Gewässer begibst oder an stark frequentierte Kanalstellen, sondern "etwas bedeckt" hältst, wirst du eher nen 6er + Zusatzzahl im Lotto landen als kontrolliert zu werden.
Die Kontrolleure besuchen nur die Stellen, an denen sie innerhalb kürzester Zeit massig Angler checken können (siehe mein Vorposting bzgl. Kontrolle Kiese T'hausen). So haben sie dann ihr Pensum ruckzuck abgespult...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@holger: ja genauso ist es...A-M-Kanal oder Marscher Tief würde man nie nen Kontroletti sehen...

Übertrieben ist es bei uns schon, aber ich find es gar nicht so schlecht....

Gruß Stefan


----------



## IngoSuntken (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger und Stefan: Mein Opa ist schon seit über 50 Jahren im B.V.O. und ist einmal kontrolliert worden! Und er war wirklich immer sehr oft unterwegs! 
Egal, lasst uns wieder zurück zum Thema kommen! Wir werden ohnehin nie kontrolliert! Da müssen wir uns mit abfinden! Und wenn ich mal einen Fischereiaufseher antreffen sollte, drehe ich mich einfach um im Bett und schlafe weiter! Denn dann es war mit Sicherheit nur ein Traum!  :m 

Kommst Du jetzt nochmals hoch nach Ostfriesland, Stefan???
Habe mir übrigens noch Illex-Wobbler gekauft!   

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Guen (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Acki

Nee ,Fragen hast Du keine beantwortet !Musst Du ja aber auch nicht  !) 
Ich wollte nur Deine Meinung hören ,da Du als Norder Angler ja arg betroffen bist !

Das man ab und an nen Fisch von aussen hakt ist eben leider so und das gute Fänge Neider anziehen habe ich auch schon erfahren müssen  ! 

Zum Mindestmass :Ich bin für 60cm beim Zander ,mit 50cm könnte ich aber auch noch leben ,ist zumindestens besser als 35cm  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Acki (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hi Ingo und heut noch was gefangen?Schade heut am Kanal, leider keine Cam dabei wieder Brassenreißer da:r 

Greetz Achim


----------



## Acki (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Guen jo da haste Recht!!!!#h


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ingo: wenn dann komme ich kurzfristig Ende nächster Woche für 3 - 4 Tage...muß mal sehen ob das klappt...
Illex...soso...dachte du wolltest sowas nicht mehr anpacken.. 

Habe letzten Montag den Thomas Engert bei uns im Angelladen getroffen, hat uns die neuen Sensas-Kopfruten gezeigt...er meint das ist im Moment der beste Wobbler auf dem Markt...o.k...er vertreibt sie auch aber da ist schon was wahres dran...:q 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Acki (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Guen Zu (1) habe in der Vergangenheit auch Zander ab 35cm mitgenommen, seit 2004 alles unter 50cm C&R hoffe damit ist die Frage beantwortet?|kopfkrat 

Greetz Achim:m

Ps:Es giebt mittlerweile  2(In worten Zwei) Seehunde im Norder Tief...platsch


----------



## IngoSuntken (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Acki: Heute war nichts. Nur sehr viel Wind! Und in Greetsiel sind wir richtig naß geworden!  :c


----------



## Acki (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Wollen Sonntag nach Eilsum#6


----------



## jottweebee (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

In der aktuellen "Der Raubfisch" und in der beiliegenden DVD (gab es auch bei der Fisch und Fang) stellt Matze Koch eine Angelart auf Raubfisch vor, die schon vor 100 Jahren angewandt wurde, das "laufende Schleppen".
Meine Frage an die, die diesen Artikel kennen:
An welchem Gewässer in Ostfriesland stellt er diese Angelart vor? Erkennt jemand die Örtlichkeit?

Gruß JWB


----------



## Guen (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@jottweebee

Habe den Beitrag auch auf der DVD gesehen ,das Gewässer habe ich aber auch nicht erkannt ,ist aber im Grunde auch egal ,funtionieren dürfte das überall  !

Werde am WE auch mal die Boote entern !Ingo ,hast Du Sonntag Zeit und Lust ?

Gruss Guen


----------



## IngoSuntken (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ jottweebee: Es könnte der Spetzerfehnkanal oder eine der zufließenden Wieken! Vielleicht auch das Bagbander Tief!? Ich denke, Du kennst Dich in der Ecke besser aus. Was vermutest Du denn? Da ist er aber öfter mal unterwegs! Diese Angelart, die er vorstellt, bringt zwar auch Fische, aber ob sie nun der Bringer ist, wage ich stark zu bezweifeln!  Mit dem fächerförmigen Abwerfen der interessanten Stellen, hat man (mit dem Wobbler, Spinner, Blinker, o.ä.) wesentlich hörere Chancen auf mehr Fische!
Ich selber kenne noch einen alten Herrn, der mittlerweile leider schon verstorben ist. Er fischte immer im Abelitz-Moordorf-Kanal mit einem Effzett-Blinker an einer langen Telerute und wanderte dabei am Kanal entlang, ohne zu werfen. Halt wie Matze Koch auf der DVD! 
Er fing auch seine Hechte, aber meistens nicht sehr viele! Ich schnitt damals immer wesentlich besser ab mit meinen geworfenen 4er, 5er oder 6er Ondex-Spinnern! 

Ja, damals habe immer richtig viel auf Hecht geangelt! Heute nicht mehr.....!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Acki (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin ja heut noch mal 2 Zander gefangen 68 und 70cm viele fehlbisse Köder zu groß?20cm Slotti#cGreetz Achim

Sorry 60und 78cm " Zanderkoller"Lol#q


----------



## der Oberberger (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo zusammen,
die in der FischundFang gezeigten Kanäle sind laut Matze Koch (Autor, hab dem mal gemailt) der Warsingsfehnkanal und die Westerwieke in Jheringsfehn. Sollen gute Hechtgewässer sein (sind se ja warscheinlich alle). Das Gewässer mit dem Sbiro ist Matze Kochs Hausgewässer, wollte er nicht verraten. Er hat mir aber geschrieben dass es aufgrund eines Pumpwerks dort sehr schwer ist zu angeln. Hoffe euch damit geholfen zu haben. 

der Oberberger


----------



## IngoSuntken (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ der Oberberger: Sein Hausgewässer ist der Randkanal! Er wohnt ganz in der Nähe! Richtig, das Wasser des Randkanals (auch Sauteler Tief) genannt, wird über ein Pumpwerk in die Ems gefördert! Ich selber war vor drei Jahren noch viel am Randkanal unterwegs! Je nach vorherigen Regenfällen wird dort stark gepumt! Wir fingen dort immer viele Zander und Hechte! Zudem etliche Barsche bis 48cm! In den letzten Jahren lief es dort nicht mehr so gut auf Zander! Hechte sind nach wie vor sehr gut vetreten! Ein Arbeitskollege wohnt am Randkanal und fängt dort regelmäßig Hechte! 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## der Oberberger (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@IngoSuntken: Gut zu wissen. Das ist also der mir schon von anderen beschriebene Randkanal. Ich stehe der Methode in der FischundFang auch eher skeptisch gegenüber. Sie scheint zwar zu funktionieren, jedoch glaube ich dass man damit an einem Tag an dem mit Werfen nichts zu erreichen ist damit den Erfolg herbeizaubern kann. Naja, einen Versuch ists ja sicherlich wert. 

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## jottweebee (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Matze Koch gibt in seinem Bericht an, nicht ausschließlich so zu angeln.
Läuft er an einem Kanal lang, angelt er auf den Hinweg ganz normal mit Wobbler, Spinner oder Gufi. Nur auf dem Rückweg wendet er die beschriebene Methode an, denn nomalerweise fähr man mit dem Auto zum Angeln, und das muss ja irgendwo abgestellt werden und zu diesem Punkt muss man wieder zurück.


----------



## der Oberberger (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@jottweebee: Ist schon klar. Allerdings würde ich es bevorzugen auch auf dem Rückweg das Gewässer eher mit Werfen (Spinner etc.) abzufischen, wenn auch nicht mehr so intensiv. Jedoch fängt auch die Montage von Matze Koch sicherlich ihre Fische,  am besten probiert man es einfach mal so aus, denn es gilt sicherlich auch in Ostfriesland: "Der der Fängt hat recht".

mfg der Oberberger


----------



## Guen (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

War heute mit Ingo auf einem unserer Binnenmeere ,ein paar Bisse hatten wir ,jeder hatte nen Aussteiger  #c ,Wetter war toll  |supergri ,fragt Ingo mal  |supergri !

Gruss Guen


----------



## IngoSuntken (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ GUEN:  |krank:  Ja, war echt interessant! Da kann man mal sehen, was unsere Binnenseen bei Sturmböen für einen Wellengang entwickeln! Und wenn die Wellen bei +1°C über Bord peitschen und man auch noch zu wenige Klamotten trägt, wie ich heute, kann es durchaus vorkommen, dass GUEN einem die Gufis montieren muß, weil die Finger aufgrund der Kälte unbeweglich geworden sind!   
Die Menge der geatmeten frischen Luft war jedoch sehr zufriedenstellend! 

Hat aber trotzdem großen Spaß gemacht, weil es halt so anders (...schaukel...) war, als sonst!  #6 
Echt schade, dass wir die Zander im Drill verloren! Waren nicht schlecht, die Jungs! 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Holger (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Ingo und Guen
Ich kenne das mit den kalten Fingern. War auch drauf und dran, Guen letzte Woche auffem Bansmeer zu fragen, ob er mir den Wirbel aufmachen kann, hab es dann aber doch noch geschafft. Wie schwer die Dinge manchmal aufgehen... :q  |kopfkrat  :m 

Am vergangenen WE stand ja eigentlich der kleine „Zweikampf“ mit meinem Bruder an. Er nur mit Spinner + Blinker, ich sollte ausschließlich mit GuFi fischen. Testgewässer sollte der Spetzerfehnkanal sein, der einen außerordentlich guten Hechtbestand hat.
Leider kam es nicht zu diesem Testfischen, da mein Bruder am Samstag abend auf einer Feier leicht einen über den Durst gekippt hat und am Sonntag vormittag über gewisse „gesundheitliche“ Probleme klagte. Also machte ich mich alleine auf den Weg und fuhr Richtung Ringkanal in Westerende.
Dort bekam ich in 3 Stunden nur 2 Bisse, ein Hecht und ein Zander der Halbstarken-Klasse von etwa 45-50 cm durften nach kurzer Trockenübung natürlich wieder weiterschwimmen....


----------



## Holger (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*



			
				der Oberberger schrieb:
			
		

> @jottweebee: Ist schon klar. Allerdings würde ich es bevorzugen auch auf dem Rückweg das Gewässer eher mit Werfen (Spinner etc.) abzufischen, wenn auch nicht mehr so intensiv. Jedoch fängt auch die Montage von Matze Koch sicherlich ihre Fische,  am besten probiert man es einfach mal so aus, denn es gilt sicherlich auch in Ostfriesland: "Der der Fängt hat recht".
> 
> mfg der Oberberger



Vor allem muß man dann auf dem Hinweg schon die passende Rute für den Rückweg mitnehmen...  Mit ner 2,70 Spinnrute musste sonst bei dieser Angelart ganz schön lange Arme machen !  :q  #h


----------



## IngoSuntken (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger: Immerhin hat ja was gebissen! 





> Wie schwer die Dinge manchmal aufgehen...



.....dann aber hoffentlich ohne kalte Finger!


----------



## Holger (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Happy Birthday, lieber Guen, happy birthday to you.... #h  :q 

Alles Gute zum 39. !!!  #6


----------



## Holger (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*



			
				IngoSuntken schrieb:
			
		

> @ Holger: Immerhin hat ja was gebissen!
> 
> .....dann aber hoffentlich ohne kalte Finger!



 :q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@guen: Von mir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag und dicke Fische...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ingo+holger: Schlechte Nachrichten...schaffe es im Januar nicht mehr nach Ostfriesland...und Eis habt ihr bestimmt auch, oder? 

Komme aber sobald der Aal läuft hoch...können ja dann mal ne Aal-Session machen...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Holger (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> @ingo+holger: Schlechte Nachrichten...schaffe es im Januar nicht mehr nach Ostfriesland...und Eis habt ihr bestimmt auch, oder?
> 
> Komme aber sobald der Aal läuft hoch...können ja dann mal ne Aal-Session machen...
> 
> Gruß Stefan



Hey, das is schade...  Die Temperaturen variieren, mal über 0 Grad, dann wieder drunter. Die Kanäle sind größtenteils aber noch offen. Hoffe, das bleibt am kommenden (vorerst letzten vor der Schonzeit) Wochenende auch so...  

Aber wie du schon sagtest, dann kommste hierher, sobald der Aal läuft. Das is hier dank der flachen Kanäle ja meistens sehr früh im Jahr. 

Der Aal steht in meiner Gunst auch immer noch etwas höher wie der Zander... |supergri


----------



## IngoSuntken (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ GUEN: Auch von mir an dieser Stelle alles Gute zum Geburtstag!  #6  |birthday:  Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## IngoSuntken (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ stefan und holger: Ja, die Aalzeit! Ende März ist es wieder soweit! Da kenne ich viele flache Gewässer, in denen man reichlich Aale fangen kann! 
Und einige alte Teiche, in denen man überwiegend nur Aale von 60cm aufwärts fängt! Mehr dazu, wenn es soweit ist.........! #6 

Stefan, zugefroren ist hier nichts! Nicht annähernd! Aber es ist nicht gerade angenehm am Wasser......!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ingo+holger...geht ihr denn am Wochenende nochmal los? Eventl. komme ich dann für nen Tag...mal abwarten wie das Wetter wird...

Aber bis Ende März ist es ja auch nicht mehr soweit...grins

Bei uns ist im Moment Hochwasser, leider etwas zu stark...morgen nochmal versuchen...


----------



## Holger (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Dann laß uns das mal festhalten und wenn die Temperaturen stimmen, machen wir ne gemeinsame Aalsession.  #6 

Wie es mit Ingo ausschaut, weiß ich nicht. Ich gehe am Samstag auf jeden Fall los. Ingo, kennst du das Fehntjer Tief in Oldersum? Lohnt es sich da auf Zander? Wenn die da sielen, hält man kein 50er Blei mehr. Is ja das letzte Stück vor der Ems. Hab da mal auf Aal gefischt, das ging recht gut. Aber Zander ?


----------



## IngoSuntken (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ stefan: Am WE sieht es schlecht aus bei mir!


----------



## Rutilus (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Guen: Von Mir auch "Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!" #h

Hatte heute frei und war auch mal wieder los (hatte ja noch die Köfis im 
Keller ). Erst am Ems-Seiten-Kanal von 9.30 Uhr bis ca 13.oo Uhr...nix...abgesehen von einem mittelprächtifen Brassen der sich an die Wurmrute verirrt hatte. Dann habe ich mir den Warmwasserkanal in Emden mal angeguckt, der sagte mir aber nicht so richtig zu. 
Letzten Endes wollte ich dann als Ausklang noch ein paar dicke Rotaugen an der Matchrute fangen, an einem ganz kleinen "Kanal" wo ich sonst auch wohl mal Köfis stippe...tja und genau dort sah ich dann wie die armen Viecher immer wieder von einem Räuber gecheucht wurden, dass sie nur so durch die Gegend sprangen. Köfi-Rute wieder ausgepackt, langsam auf den Tatort zutreiben lassen....und da wanderte die Pose ganz langsam dahin...ein 62er Schnee-Hecht :m 
Bei mir war's das dann erst mal, vor Beginn der Schonzeit habe ich wohl keine Zeit mehr, aber ab März geht's in unseren trüben ostfriesischen Gewässern dann auf die Friedlichen los #6

Gruß, Rutilus.

@Ingo: Die alten Teiche....das klingt ja interessant, ich galube solche kenne ich auch


----------



## IngoSuntken (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Rutilus: Respekt! Bei so einem Wetter........!  #6  #r 
Ja, sehr kleine Teiche, teilweise nur 30cm tief! Und direkt dahinter ein Deich! Mehr sag ich da nicht zu!   

@ Holger: Klar, Aale sollten das geringste Problem sein! 
Das Fehntjer Tief ist ein weiteres sehr gutes Gewässer. Ich war vor einigen Jahren oft dort und habe auch immer viele und gute Zander gefangen! Besonders im Bereich von Simonswolde, ganz in der Nähe der A31. Hier ist es sehr tief und an den Rändern findet man ab dem Frühjahr große Seerosenfelder vor! Hier haben wir eine der besten Hechtstrecken des B.V.O. überhaupt! Viele Hechte über 10 Pfd. lassen sich hier überlisten! Und einige rissen mir ab, weil sie in die großen Seerosenfelder zogen! Aber wie gesagt, Hechte beangel ich seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr! Zander müssen nach wir vor viele dort! Auch der Bereich um Oldersum ist gut für Zander! Doch wo genau sich die Zander dort aufhalten, kann ich natütlich auch nicht sagen! 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Rutilus (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*



> Ja, sehr kleine Teiche, teilweise nur 30cm tief! Und direkt dahinter ein Deich! Mehr sag ich da nicht zu!



@Ingo:
 Ja, da könnten wir die gleichen meinen. Wenn du dort mal angeln gehst, sag mir vorher Bescheid, dann guck ich mal ob ich dich dort finde wo ich denke 

Aber noch mal ganz was anderes, so am Rande: Wie kommt's denn eigentlich, dass dich das gezielte Hechtangeln nicht mehr reizt ? Weil es "einfacher" ist gute Hechte zu fangen ? Erzähl doch mal.

Und noch was. Habe im (zu wenig genutzten - schade) BVO Forum gelesen, dass du auch intensiv auf Karpfen angelst. War das mal so, oder machst du das immer noch, damit die Schonzeit schneller vorbeigeht ? 

Gruß - Rutilus


----------



## Holger (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Ingo

Danke, du hilfst mir schon sehr weiter. Im Bereich Simonswolde habe ich schon öfter gefischt, neben schönen Raubaalen konnten wir dort auch immer wieder schöne 70er Zander auf Köfi erwischen. So wie es ausschaut, werden ich und ein Kumpel am Samstag in Oldersum starten und falls es nicht läuft, weiter nach Emden zuckeln.

PS Der "sagenumwobene Teich", von dem ihr sprecht, is mir ja auch bekannt. Hattest du mir bei unserem gemeinsamen Angeln erzählt.... :q Aber solche "Spezialecken" gibt es noch ein paar mehr...


----------



## IngoSuntken (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ holger: Dann viel Glück bei dem Oldersum-Trip!  #6  Bin mal gespannt!

@ Rutilus: Der Zander reizt mich einfach mehr, als Hechte! Es ist in der Tat wesentlich einfacher, einen zweistelligen Hecht zu fangen, als einen zweistelligen Zander. Wenn man es an der richtigen Stellen darauf anlegt, könnte man ohne Probleme mehrere zweistellige Hechte in der Woche fangen! 
Es geht mir aber nicht darum, dass Hechte zu leicht zu fangen sind! Nein, es ist einfach so! Ein Zander über 90cm ist so ein imposantes Tier! Da kommt kein Hecht mit! Auch wenn er 130cm lang sein sollte! 

Auf Karpfen fische ich seit Jahren schon sehr intensiv. Nicht nur im Frühjahr! Meistens geht es im März los und endet etwa Ende September! 
Und mit großem Abstand ist das Knockster Tief das beste Gewässer dafür!
Da man hier gewaltige Stückzahlen fängt und auch viele 20+ Fische!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## stefanwitteborg (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@holger+ingo: bei dem Wetter komme ich wohl nicht hoch...da bin ich ja ewig unterwegs...hier schneit es schon den ganzen Tag...

sehen uns dann im März wieder....und dann kommen die dicken Aale....hoffe ich...

war gestern wieder an der Lippe, sie hat immer noch Hochwasser...konnte in der Absinkphase einen Biss verwandeln und ein Anschlag ging ins Leere...Ergebnis: ein 70er Hecht....


----------



## Rutilus (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ingo:


> Nein, es ist einfach so! Ein Zander über 90cm ist so ein imposantes Tier! Da kommt kein Hecht mit! Auch wenn er 130cm lang sein sollte!



Ich glaube jetzt verstehe ich...du bist verliebt:l!! 
Ich persönlich mag den Hecht irgendwie noch einen Tick lieber, aber warum das genau so ist kann ich auch nicht so genau in Worte fassen, ist wohl auch mehr ne Gefühlssache  

Gezielt auf Karpfen geangelt habe ich zuletzt als Schüler, so ca. mit 17 Jahren. Ohne Auto und mit nicht ganz soviel Geld wie heute waren die Möglichkeiten da etwas begrenzt aber wir haben in Ochtelbur im EJK auch unsere Fische gefangen - wenn auch nie die Großen (seinerzeit hiess Gross: 10+ :q). Dann ist das Angeln ein paar Jahre hinter andere Hobbies zurückgetreten und erst seit ca. 1,5 Jahren gehe ich wieder viel los, allerdings nun auf Raubfisch. 
Dieses Jahr will ich dann aber auch wieder mit dem Karpfenangeln weitermachen. Habe 2004 im November einen von 15 Pfd. gefangen und alte Träume kamen wieder hoch .....mal sehen was dieses Jahr so bringt. Aber gut zu wissen, dass du dich da auch intensiv mit beschäftigst, dann kann ich dich ja gelgentlich mal was fragen .

Gruß - Rutilus


----------



## Guen (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Ich war heute mit Tierfreund auf einem unserer schönen Binnenseen ,Hendrik hatte einen Zander ,ich hatte zwei ,einen 57er und nen 58er  ,dazu noch nen Aussteiger,der war aber kleiner !War ein wunderschöner Nachmittag ,nur leider zu kurz  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## IngoSuntken (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

.........und nachmittags war ich noch mit Tierfreund am Knockster Tief! Wir fingen leider keinen Zander, sondern nur zwei Brassen und einen sehr schönen Karpfen! Tierfreund´s größter Karpfen.......!  #6 
Morgen mehr zu diesem interessanten Fang und anderen Beobachtungen, die wir am Wasser machten........!   

@ Rutilus: kein Problem! Es soll reichlich Karpfen geben.....!  #6 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## stefanwitteborg (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Petri Heil euch allen....

Nicht schlecht der Karpfen...wo war der denn gehakt? 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Rutilus (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

....schöner Fisch #6 Da bin ich ja mal gespannt auf den morgigen Bericht !!

Gruß - Rutilus


----------



## Tierfreund (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Guen + Ingo: Bin wieder gut gelandet. Danke nochmals für den entspannten, erholsamen und ereignisreichen Tag in eurer anglerischen Traumwelt. Freue mich schon auf das kommende ...

stefanwitteborg: Der Karpfen hing am ersten Flossenstrahl der Rückenflosse bombenfest. Gab nen unfreiwilligen aber sehr guten Drill.


----------



## der Oberberger (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Tierfreund: Hast du den Karpfen versehentlich gehakt oder ganz beabsichtigt auf Weissfisch geangelt?

mfg der Oberberger


----------



## Tierfreund (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

der Oberberger: Nein - ich habe nicht beabsichtigt auf Weißfisch geangelt. |kopfkrat  Würde mir auch im Leben nicht einfallen.  War mit Ingo und Guen mit der Gufirute auf Zander unterwegs und da war halt der Karpfen zwischen Gufi und Rute.


----------



## Holger (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ der Oberberger

wer lesen kann, is klar im Vorteil (war nur Spaß) !!!    :q Der Karpfen war wie von Tierfreund beschrieben, in der Rückenflosse gehakt. Kommt halt schon mal vor beim GuFi-Angeln.... |kopfkrat 

@ Ingo, Guen, Tierfreund

Glückwunsch zu den Zandern und einem Prachtkarpfen ! Was schätzt ihr, wieviel Pfunde hatte der Carpio ? Anhand des Bildes würde ich knapp 20 Pfund sagen !!! So gehakte Fische entwickeln meist noch mehr Kraft als sie eh schon haben, weil sie ja frei nach vorne ziehen können. War bestimmt ein starker Drill.
Hattet ihr denn im Knockster Tief keine „regulären“ Zanderbisse ?


----------



## der Oberberger (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Holger: So etwas dachte ich mir schon - wer angelt jetzt schon auf Karpfen, wollt ich nur mal so wissen da ich so nen Fall letztes Jahr auch hatte. 

mfg der Oberberger


----------



## IngoSuntken (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

So, ich bin auch wieder wach nach der letzten Nachtschicht-Nacht für diese Woche!  |schlaf: 
Ja, gestern war es wirklich recht lustig am Wasser! Zudem fing ich noch eine nette Hinterlassenschaft einer Gattung von Angler, wie sie vielleicht nicht nur in Ostfriesland häufig vorkommt! 
Es war ein Cormoran-Gufi, der mittels eines gewaltigen Wirbels an einer geflochtenen Schnur hing, die man vielleicht wählen würde, um in Norwegen schwere Meeresbewohner ins Boot zu pumpen!   
Naja, zum Glück verfing sich diese interessante Kombination in meinem Gufi und ich konnte das Knockster Tief davon befreien! 
Ich habe mal ein Foto davon gemacht, aber leider gibt das Foto die Dimension des Wirbels nicht richtig wieder! 

Der Drill des Karpfens war echt genial! Die anfängliche Hoffnung auf einen großen Räuber schwand schnell, da die typischen Kopfstöße fehlten! Der Karpfen legte sich natürlich mächtig ins Zeug und so bekamen wir ihn in der Anfangszeit des Drills nicht zu sehen! Er war natürlich nicht im Vollbesitz seiner Kräfte, da Tierfreund ihn mit Sicherheit in einer sehr ruhigen Stellung im kalten Wasser förmlich uberrumpelt hat!   
Dennoch war es ein langer Drill!  #6 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Holger (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Ja, ich glaub diese "Spezialmontagen" sieht man nur in Ostfriesland...

Hab da auch schon zwangsweise einiges an Land gezogen, was wohl eher im Meer zu benutzen ist (und zwar beim Big Game Fishing). :q 

Aber eine besondere Beobachtung habe ich mal an der Schleuse beim Bootshafen in Wiesens (Ems-Jade-Kanal) gemacht. 

Da saßen ein älterer Mann (um die 60) mit einem etwa 30 jährigen und angelten direkt unterhalb der Schleuse (also in Richtung Aurich).

Einige Ruten waren normal ausgelegt mit Knicklichtposen, (es war schon fast dunkel), dann fielen mir aber 2 Ruten auf, die auf elektr. Bißanzeigern abgelegt waren. Witzig war schon mal, das er die Ruten ganz oben bei der Straße hatte, obwohl es zum Wasser bestimmt noch 5-6 Meter waren. Die Schnur lief also halb über das Ufer. Auf einmal piepste es an einer der Ruten, erst kurz, dann immer stetiger. Auf Nachfrage verriet mir der Ältere, das er an der Rute als Köder einen Köfi anbot. Ich sagte zu den beiden, das ich auf einen Aal tippen würde vom Beißverhalten her. Der Opa meinte dann zu mir: "Ja, das kann GUT SEIN " .
Kurze Zeit später setzte er den Anhieb, und was kam zum Vorschein: Sein quicklebendiger Köderfisch, eine gut 30 cm lange Brasse !!! #q  |uhoh: 

Klar, solche Köfis nimmt man ja gerne mal zum Aalangeln.... :q  

Mein Kumpel und ich suchten nach dem "Vorfall" direkt den Weg zu meinem Auto, mit dem wir aber erst 10 Minuten später losfuhren, nachdem ich dazu aufgrund eines Lachkrampfs vorher nicht fähig war... :g


----------



## IngoSuntken (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger: Ja, so ist das hier bei uns! Ich sage nur: 50er Schnur, 30g Hechtpose, 50g Blei an der Klingelrute in flachen Gewässern, Rutenspitze der Posenruten steil in die Luft und was besonders schlimm ist: 80% dieser Spezis angeln mit festgesetzter Rollenbremse, die Schnur trägt ja genug......!  #q 
Ich riet mal einem dieser Spezis beim Drill eines Karpfens an der Wurmrute am Trecktief bei Emden, doch bitte die Bremse zu öffnen! Seine 1,8m Kinder-Steckrute war kurz davor, zu zerbrechen und er lief immer dem Karpfen hinterher, wobei er die Rute mit ausgestrecktem Arm Richtung Kanal hiel. Er meinte: "Ich mache ihn so müde"!   
Auf mein Anraten hin, ihn doch einfach über die Rollenbremse zu drillen, guckte er erstmal dämlich, da er dieses Rädchen hinten an seiner Rolle noch nie beachtet hatte! Dementsprechend fest saß es, als ich es für ihn lösen und einstellen wollte! Jetzt konnte der gute Mann den Karpfen drillen! Doch alles, was von ihm kam, war:" Wat is dat denn för een Schiet? Die Spule dreht sich ja jetzt mit!" Er drehte die Bremse wieder fest und irgendwann riß die 40er oder 50er Schnur unter der Last einer schnellen Flucht des Karpfens! 
Wenigstens stimmte hier diesmal der Spruch mit den Kartoffeln nicht.......!  #6 

Ja, ich könnte ein Buch schreiben, über meine Lieblinge, die durch ihre ungewollten Gags und Showeinlagen immer für ein Feuerwerk am Wasser sorgen!

......wie sagte einmal ein älterer Herr zu mir, der mir berichtete, nie einen Kescher zu benutzen: " Ich erschlage die Fische immer im Wasser, dann kann ich sie mit der Hand landen! Das ist die beste Methode. Ich brauche keinen Kescher!"........

.......oder wieder am Trecktief. Ein ca. 40 jähriger Mann, der mit Hechtposen und Boilies, die er auf den 1er Aalhaken gesteckt hatte, auf Karpfen fischte": Ich habe heute schon mehrere Karpfen zwischen 30 und 40 Pfund verloren!"
...........



Schlimm ist auch, dass ich schon viele Hinterlassenschaften dieser Zeitgenossen am Wasser gefunden habe! Wie oft schon verfing ich mich mit den Füßen in 40er geflochtener Schnur, die einfach so am Ufer im Gras lag (etwa 20m), oder 50er monofiler Schnur!



Gruß Ingo


----------



## Birger (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin Ingo,
diese Hinterlassenschaften gibts aber auch zu genüge in Nordfriesland. Der Riesenwirbel ist immer dabei, meistens noch ein paar Schrotbleie und 15cm lange Schlaufenknoten, echt köstlich:q . Alleine schon wie der Gummifisch auf den Kopf gezogen ist, die absolute Aussteigergarantie, aber da hab ich auch schon schlimmeres gesehen (den Haken ganz im Gummifisch versenkt...|uhoh: ).
Der ist aber noch keinen Tag alt, den du da gefangen hast, oder? Nach 2-3Tagen sehen die schon immer richtig braun aus und haben so eine Glibberschicht außen dran.


----------



## IngoSuntken (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Birger: ......oder der Haken tritt aus dem Bauch des Gufis aus! Habe ich auch schon erlebt! Das stimmt, der Gufi kann noch nicht alt sein! Die Dinger setzen schnell an! Fange jedes Jahr viele abgerissene Gufis bei uns und die sind dann immer recht dunkel und mit einer glibbrigen Schicht überzogen


----------



## Birger (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hi Ingo,
ihr angelt doch überwiegend in stehenden Gewässern, oder?
Sind die abgerissenen Twister dann auch nach ein paar Tagen so zerbissen? Bei uns ist für ca. 2 Std am Tag Strömung, wenn ich dann einen alten Twister wieder raus fangen, der ein paar Tage alt ist, ist er total zerbissen, als hätte ich damit 10 Hechte und 15 Zander gefangen. Vielleicht gehen die auf die Gummis, wenn sie am Grund in der Strömung ein bisschen spielen.


----------



## IngoSuntken (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Birger: Es sind die Wollhandkrabben! Sie zerlegen die Gufis innerhalb weniger Tage! Jedenfalls ist das bei uns hier so!


----------



## Birger (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Ingo: das denke ich absolut nicht, man sieht die Hechtzahnabdrücke (diese Einschnitte), wie sie auch nach einem Hechtdrill im Gummiköder sind. Die Wollhandkrebse gehen ja eher nach Geruch und ich weiß nicht, ob sie diesen Luftmatratzengeruch so anziehend finden. Aber ist schon interessant, dass die Raubfische dann auch unbewegte Köder attackieren.


----------



## Guen (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

War heute für 2 Stunden vertikal auf'm Meer ,lief aber nix  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## IngoSuntken (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Birger: Glaube mir, es sind die Krabben! Ich habe schon oft in krabbenverseuchten Gewässern Gufis gehakt, die teilweise auf Miniformat zerstückelt wurden! An Gufis, die noch fast die volle Größe hatten, sah man deutlich die vielen Einschnitte der Scheren! Wollhandkrabben machen von nichts halt! Ob Boilies, Mais, Würmer, Köfis oder auch Gufis, die teilweise spezielle Aminosäuren enthalten (!!!!), werden gerne zerlegt!


----------



## IngoSuntken (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ GUEN: Uppi? Willst Du morgen auch noch mal die letzte Chance nutzen???


----------



## Guen (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Ingo ,habe morgen leider keine Zeit  :c ,aber Montagvormittag versuche ich es noch mal ,bis 13 Uhr habe ich wohl Zeit  !


Gruss Guen


----------



## IngoSuntken (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

So, heute war erstmal die letzte Chance für mich, auf unsere ostfriesischen Räuber zu angeln! Ich traf mich dazu mit Boardie Ralf Schmitz aus Jever!
Zuerst waren wir am Norder Tief in Norden und erwischten eine gewaltige Ansammlung von Brassen! Fast jeder Wurf brachte Brassenkontakt und mehrere Fische konnten auch gelandet, werden! Von außen gehakt......! Um dieses Spielchen dann zu beenden, fuhren wir nach Greetsiel, um im dortigen Sieltief die Zander zu überlisten! Das klappte dann nicht ganz, Ralf fing einen kleinen Hecht und ich einen Hecht von etwa 60cm. Zander ließen sich nicht blicken! 
Was nun? Ich hatte noch eine 100%-Stelle in der Hinterhand, also fuhren wir in Richtung Emden! Dort angelten wir dann unter einer Brücke und hier sollte es dann etwas besser laufen! Ralf fing einen 47er Zander (sein erster Zander 2005 #6 ) und wieder einen kleinen Hecht! Ich durfte auch wieder einen Hecht von etwas über 60cm fangen! Weitere Bisse folgten! Der Höhepunkt, wenn auch leider ein trauriger, gelang Ralf, als er einen gute Biss unter der Brücke bekam! Der Fisch stand im ersten Moment fest am Boden und setzte sich dann langsam in Bewegung. Zum Glück schwamm er unter der Brücke hervor. Die Rute bog sich stark und ich sah deutlich die stoßenden Kopfbewegungen eines großen Zanders an der Rutenspitze. Der Fisch kam mit einem gewaltigen Schwall an die Oberfläche und weg war er! Der Gufi hatte sich aus dem Maul gelöst!   
Schade, denn es war echte Granate, mit Sicherheit ein 80+ Zander!

Es war aber trotz des verlorenen Zanders ein schöner Tag!  #6 
Ich habe nicht alle Fische fotografiert, aber einige!
Bilder folgen später!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## IngoSuntken (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Und hier mal einige Pics!


----------



## Ossipeter (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Glückwunsch! Saubere Arbeit!


----------



## Rutilus (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Klingt nach einem schönen "letzten" Angeltag. War aber auch schönes Wetter heute - ich wäre auch gern losgewesen, aber musste leider arbeiten .

Gruß - Rutilus


----------



## Guen (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Supi Ingo ,war ja noch'n  netter Abschluss  :m !Ich gehe morgen noch mal los ,bis 13 Uhr habe ich Zeit  !Werde wohl aufs Meer fahren,mache ich immer so am letzten Tag,Tee trinken ,ein paar Würfe machen und Schluss !Dann muss Zandermama mit Zanderpapa kleine Zanderchen machen ,damit Guen auch in Zukunft noch schöne Zander fängt  !

An DER 100% Stelle habe ich bisher noch nie was gefangen ,nur nen kleinen Hecht  !Naja ,gehe dort ja auch nicht gerne hin ,ist eben Kanal ,nix für mich  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## IngoSuntken (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ GUEN: Viel Glück für morgen! Dann wünsche ich viel Spaß beim Genießen des Tees und vielleicht schaffst Du es ja, nebenbei noch zu angeln!  #6 

@ Rutilus: Schade, aber ab Ende März wird es ja wieder für viele Fischarten interessant!  #a  

@ Ossipeter: Danke!  #6


----------



## Ossipeter (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Guen. Petri!
Bestellung ist raus!
Fang wos gscheids!
Gruß Peter


----------



## Guen (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Danke Peter  #6 !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Guen (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hier mal ein paar Impressionen vom Treffen mit Tierfreund  :m !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Holger (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Nachdem ich mich mit meinen Angelberichten meistens relativ kurz fasse, schreib ich zum Abschluß der Raubfisch-Saison mal etwas ausführlicher. Nachdem am Samstag mein Kumpel Tim aus Schortens um ca. 10 Uhr bei mir war, fuhren wir erst zu Wessels/Moordorf, um Tims Gastkarte zu besorgen. Anschließend fuhren wir weiter Richtung Oldersum, denn wie bereits angekündigt sollte es an den dortigen Kanälen auf die Räuber gehen. Der erste Schock dann vor Ort: Das Fehntjer Tief war zugefroren !!! F..., naja egal, wir sind ja schließlich in Ostfriesland, wo es massig Ausweichmöglichkeiten gibt. Vor allem in der Oldersumer Ecke! Aber zu unserer Verwunderung waren auch der Ems-Seiten-Kanal und das Rorichumer Tief mit Eis überzogen!!!! Also blieb uns nichts anderes übrig, als sich wieder Richtung Knockster Tief zu begeben. Nicht das es mir dort nicht gefällt, aber eigentlich hätte ich gerne mal was anderes ausprobiert. 
Dort angekommen, probierten wir es an dieser Brücke, die in Nähe der roten Scheune liegt. Intensiv wurde der ziemlich tiefe Bereich links und rechts der Brücke abgefischt, ohne das wir einen einzigen Zupfer registrierten. Gegen kurz nach 13 Uhr fuhren wir dann Richtung Schießstand, wo wir es sehr intensiv an der Brücke probierten, und Tim auch den ersten Biß bekam. Dieser war aber sehr vorsichtig und kaum zu verwerten. Beim nächsten Fischkontakt hatte Tim dann eine gewaltige Karpfenschuppe am Haken. Hätte er diesen Fisch wie einige Tage vorher Tierfreund gehakt, wäre wohl ein Fisch der 20-Pfund-Marke zum Vorschein gekommen. Zum Glück hakte er ihn nicht. Gegen kurz nach 15 Uhr begaben wir uns dann noch nach Twixlum, um im Ortskern am Larrelter Tief noch ein wenig zu fischen. Dort trafen wir noch 3 Ansitzangler, die mit Köfi ebenfalls keine Bisse verzeichnen konnten. Bis 16:30 Uhr fischten wir noch, bekamen aber auch nur noch einen vorsichtigen Biß. Anglerisch war der letzte Tag vor der Schonzeit ein Reinfall, aber es war ein schöner Angeltag (wenn auch etwas kalt), an dem wir Spaß hatten und letztendlich nur der eine oder andere Zander zum totalen Glück fehlte. Aber: That‘s fishing !!!

@ Ingo   Das mit der Rolle und dem Karpfen find ich megawitzig. Vielleicht sollten wir Ostfriesen-Boardies unsere Erfahrungen sammeln und ein Kuriositäten-Buch verfassen. Stoff hätten wir genug! 
Glückwunsch zu den Fängen am Samstag. Kennt sich dein Kumpel aus Jever auch gut mit der Harle aus?

@ Guen     Ja, jetzt lassen wir die Zander „Liebe machen“ , damit es auch in einigen Jahren noch viele Posts im „Zander in Ostfriesland-Thread“ gibt und diese nicht mit „es war ein Mal....“ anfangen !!!

@ alle Ostfriesen-Boardies

Macht ihr jetzt wirklich alle Pause oder hätte jemand Interesse, ne Tour nach Holland zu wagen, wo die Schonzeit erst im März anfängt? Oder sonst wohin, wo die Schonzeit erst später losgeht ?

Gruß – Holger


----------



## IngoSuntken (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger: Ja, die Karpfenbestände im Knockster Tief sind echt gut! Nur das Problem dabei ist, dass wir Gufis eigentlich keine Friedfische fangen wollen!  |kopfkrat  Naja, die Drills sind aber trotzdem genial!
Schade mit dem Eis in Oldersum und Umgebung! Lag wohl auch mit daran, dass der Wind sehr schwach war! 
Die Harle ist nur noch ein Schatten vergangener Zeiten! Flach, verlandet, viel Dreck und Kraut am Boden und Millionen von Wollhandkrabben!   
So lautet meine aktuelle Information!
Ich werde vielleicht mal nach Etzel fahren und ein paar Forellen fangen! Und ab Ende März laufen die Aale schon wieder! Jetzt ist erstmal Angelpause!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## anguilla (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen zum Saisonabschluss! :m

@Tierfreund:

was haste denn da angelandet, ein niedliches Wasserschweinchen.. :q
das du mir bloß nicht zum Carp-Hunter mutierst...:q :q

war aber sicher ein Klasse-Drill und ein Test für die Twin-Power...


----------



## Holger (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Ingo

Tja, die Harle...mit der Einschätzung, die du hier geschildert hast, liegst du wohl vollends richtig. Gerade im Bereich Wittmund ist die Harle sehr flach, verlandet und stark bewachsen. Dort ist wohl mit Hecht ganz gut zu rechnen, und auch der Aal soll noch recht ordentlich sein. Zander fängt man wohl nur noch im Bereich Carolinensiel vor / hinter der Friedrichschleuse. Und diese dann auch noch in recht kleiner Größe. Wo es noch ganz gut gehen soll ist der Bereich um Altfunnixsiel. An der dortigen Gaststätte (Name entfallen) gibt es auch Gastkarten zu erwerben. Hier ist die Harle breiter, tiefer und wohl auch räuberreicher als beispielsweise um WTM herum. Aber wie gesagt, die goldenen Zeiten der Harle sind wohl tatsächlich vorbei und es handelt sich heutzutage mehr oder weniger nur noch um ein Durchschnittsgewässer. Früher muß es laut Aussagen vieler älterer Angler wohl ein Paradies gewesen sein, es wurde von A-Z gefangen en massé. Ich habe einen Onkel der in WTM wohnt, und als mein Bruder so 10 Jahre alt war, (is schon 2 Jahrzehnte her) nahm mein Onkel ihn öfters mit zur Harle. Da haben die selbst am Tage bei praller Hitze Aale von 70-80 cm auf Maden gefangen....

Aber warum sollen die rückläufigen Fänge, die von so vielen Gewässern gemeldet werden, bei der Harle die Ausnahme sein?  Trotz alledem werde ich der Harle in diesem Jahr auch den einen oder anderen Besuch abstatten. Letztes Jahr war ich nur 1-mal dort im Mai, einige Aale hatten wir, wenngleich die Größe zu wünschen übrig ließ.


----------



## Rutilus (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Holger: 
Auch ein schöner "letzter" Angeltag - du darfst gerne öfter mal lange Berichte schreiben :q
Mit dem Angeln ist bei mir jetzt auch erstmal Pause. Jetzt wird in der
Gerätekiste aufgeräumt, ein bißchen was investiert, einige Ruten neu zurechtgemacht....was man halt so macht im Winter und Ende März geht's dann wieder los, weil....es gibt ja auch noch andere interessante Fische.

Gruß - Rutilus


----------



## Birger (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ alle Ostfriesen,
wie geht es generell eigentlich so bei euch im Sommer mit Twister auf Zander? 
In vielen Gewässern wird ja nur noch mit Köfi oder generell nur im Herbst/Winter auf Zander geangelt. Warum weiß ich nicht, bei uns beißen sie eigentlich ganz gut im Sommer, sind nur sehr launisch, also entweder man fängt auf Anhieg welche, oder erstmal 3-4 Tage nichts.


----------



## Guen (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo allerseits ,mein Abangeln ist ins Wasser gefallen ,musste kurzfristig morgens noch was dringendes erledigen und für 2 Stunden (inclusiv An-und Abfahrt )angeln ist mir zu hektisch !Dann war eben das Treffen mit Tierfreund mein letztes angeln (die vertikal Geschichte vom Samstag war auf dem falschen Meer  ,zählt nicht) !War ja auch ein Standesgemäßer Abschluss mit Supi Wetter und einigen Fischen  !

Hatte mir heute extra frei genommen und was ist ?????Den ganzen Tag sitze ich im Auto ,nur für andere  :r !Bin wahrscheinlich zu gutmütig  |kopfkrat !

@Birger 

Klar geht der Sommer ,teilweise sogar besser als der Herbst und der Winter  !Besonders der Juni ist top !

@Holger

Bisher hatte ich immer ne Vergunning für Holland !Bisher habe ich mir noch keine geholt ,mir fehlt ein Trailer fürs Boot,ohne lohnt nicht  !
Ansonsten wäre ich dabei  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## der Oberberger (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Guen: Ja, der Frage von Bringer kann ich mir nur anschließen. Mit welchen Gufis (Größen und Farben) lassen sich bei euch am besten Zander etc. fangen? Ich benutze bei mir am Rhein immer 14-15cm Gufis (meistens von Manns) - gehen die auch bei euch?

mfg der Oberberger


----------



## Guen (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Oberberger ,ja ,die Mann's gehen hier auch gut ,im Sommer würde ich aber auf 8-12cm Gufis setzen !Im Grunde fangen die gängigen Marken wie Shadxperts,Slottershads,Mann's und auch PB  !Ich habe viel mit dem Wedgetail gefangen , Chatreuse-Grün war der Oberbringer ,habe etwa 70-80% meiner Zander im letzten Jahr und bisher 100% in 2005 damit gefangen !Ansonsten Chatreuse/schwarz ,grün ,gelb ,ach eigentlich fast alles an Farben !Mein Geheimtip ist dabei braun,bzw. Karausche !

Gruss Guen


----------



## der Oberberger (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Guen: Ist der Wedgetail der aus der FischundFang? Wo hast du den her wenn nicht von dort?

mfg der Oberberger


----------



## jottweebee (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Ich war heute am EJK Höhe Akelsbarg mit Gufi und Blech. Kein Biss.
Das war's für diese Saison. Aber bald (1.5.) geht es weiter auf Raubfisch.

An den Forenpate Ingo:
Wie geht es in diesem Forum weiter?
Weiterhin aufrecht erhalten oder für die Wintersaison ein neues Forum für Ostfriesland einstellen mit dem, was hier jetzt läuft bzw. beißt und gefangen wird?

Gruß
Jürgen W. B.


----------



## Guen (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Oberberger

Ich habe meine Wedgetails von Angel-Ussat ,die erste Probepackung habe ich mir im letzten Jahr von der Jagd&Hund mitgebracht ,es gibt aber inzwischen viele Shops die Wedgetails führen ,auch ein hier ansässiger Händler hat die Teile inzwischen  !

@jottweebee

Im Sommer machen wir nen neuen Thread auf,sonst wird das zu gross  ,bisher war dies der vierte Teil seit 2001  ,die ersten drei habe ich eröffnet !Irgendwer von uns macht dann einfach im Mai 

Zander in Ostfriesland 4

auf  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## der Oberberger (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Guen: Das klingt ja ganz gut. Bin ja im Mai bei euch in Ostfriesland. Hoffe euch dann auch mal nen paar Fangmeldungen von da oben geben zu können. Naja, noch mal zur JagdundHund. War gesten da. War im allgemeinen sehr interressant. Hab den Ussat um nen paar Sachen ärmer und um einiges an Geld reicher gemacht. Ansonsten gab es nicht viel. War sehr voll sodass die gezielte Ködersuche sehr schwierig war. Ich kann die Messe allerdings nur empfehlen. Die Teils so "günstigen" Messepreise waren zwar im Vergleich zu einigen Onlineshops gar nicht so günstig, wenn man jedoch weiß was man will und gut Handeln kann sind da recht gut Schnäppchen zu machen. Ein guter Onlineshop ist zum Beispiel www.hwb-fishingtackles.de. Die haben da zum Teil wirklich gute Preise wenn man Ruten oder Rollen sucht. 

Ansonsten bis dann! der Oberberger #6


----------



## Guen (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Oberberger

Wo genau biste denn im Mai ?

Gruss Guen


----------



## der Oberberger (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Guen: In Neuharlingersiel - ja, die Krabben, die Plage der dortigen Gewässer. Daher habe ich euer Forum auch immer mitverfolgt da mir von vielen Seiten gesagt wurde dass die Gewässer um Aurich etc. wesentlich besser sind (Quellen: Holger, IngoSuntken und andere). Werde dort die gesamten verlängerten Wochenenden im Mai und Anfang Juni bei Verwandten verbringen und - na klar - zum angeln nutzen.

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Guen (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Oberberger

Ich lade Dich gerne auf eins meiner Boote ein ,müssten dann mal schauen ,wo was geht  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## der Oberberger (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Guen: Guter Vorschlag. Werde ich wenn ich da bin gerne drauf zurückkommen. Werde dich vorher mal anposten. 

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Holger (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Rutilus

Klar schreib ich auch gerne mal längere Berichte. Will aber in der neuen Saison mal zusehen, das in meinen Berichten mehr Fische auftauchen. Meine erste Saison, in der ich mit GuFi fische, war relativ „durchwachsen“. Aber es is ja auch noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen (3 Euro ins Phrasenschwein). |bla: 
Und vielleicht leg ich mir bald ne Digi-Cam zu, dann kann ich auch endlich ein paar Bilder einstellen !!!

@ Guen

Du bist einfach zu gutmütig...Naja, dafür hast du die Saison am Samstag mit einem Fangtag abgeschlossen und die positive Erinnerung bleibt. #6 
 Was Holland betrifft: Meinst du nicht, das auch vom Ufer aus in den Poldern der Region Amsterdam die Chancen gut stehen. Bei unserem letzten Auftritt im Februar 2004 mit Jan Eggers wurden neben guten Hechten auch einige schöne Zander auf Wobbler gefangen, quasi als Beifang.  

@ der Oberberger

Du wirst bestimmt einige schöne Fische hier fangen, hast dir ja auch ne exzellente Zeit ausgesucht. Das Angebot von Guen solltest du auf jeden Fall annehmen, der Mann weiß was der Zander will !  :q   
Und wir wollten ja wahrscheinlich auch noch nen Versuch zusammen starten an einem unserer kleinen, aber prall gefüllten Hechtkanäle...!


----------



## der Oberberger (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Guen und Holger: Danke für eure super Angebote. Werde ich gerne annehmen.  Wird bestimmt interessant werden!#6 

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Acki (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Guen Hallo was läuft in Holland? Kennst du dich da aus?Würde gerne mal eine Angeltour dorthin machen Boot mit Trailer hab ich und Zeit auch Greetz Achim


----------



## der Oberberger (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ alle: Was ich noch wissen wollte: Wieviel kostet der Jahresbeitrag für den BVO im Moment? 

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## jottweebee (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

BVO Preisliste:

Neueintritt mit Angelmarke 100 €
Angelmarke                       50 € pro Jahr

Gastkarten:
2-Tage              6 €
Woche             18 €
Monat              35 €


Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Acki (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Oberberger Hallo der Jahresbeitrag beträgt 50,-Euro mfg Achim#h


----------



## der Oberberger (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ acki und jottweebee: Danke!!!#6


----------



## Tierfreund (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Wünsche allen nen guten Winterschlaf! Auf eine gute, erlebnisreiche neue Saisson - bis dahin. Gute Nacht! :m


----------



## der Oberberger (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo zusammen!
In Ostfriesland ist jetzt wohl erstmal ruhe. In meinem Hausgewässer (Biggesee im Sauerland bei Olpe/A45) startet in 2-3 Wochen die Zeit in der sich Großbarsche vom Ufer aus mit Köfi oder Wobbler und co. fangen lassen (Kunstköder und Kofis sind bei uns immer erlaubt). Im März beginnt dann die Zeit in der die Köfis gestippt und per Boot auf Seeforellen geangelt wird. Ab Mai geht es dann wieder auf die Räuber... So lassen sich die nächsten Monate überstehen, wenns auch nicht so spannend ist.

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Guen (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Acki

Ich glaube Holland ist nix für Dich ,dort wird striktes Catch&Release betrieben  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Acki (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Guen damit hab ich kein Problem,aber zum Karpfenangeln ist es noch nichts.Wäre nur ein Ausgleich:q Greetz Achim


----------



## Holger (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ der Oberberger

Willst du gleich in die vollen gehen und Mitglied werden ? Eigentlich keine schlechte Idee, wenn du sowieso in Zukunft öfters und regelmäßig bei uns in Ossi-Land fischt. Sind zwar beim ersten Mal 50 Tacken für die Aufnahme und nochmals 50 Tacken Jahresbeitrag fällig, aber ich glaube, der Jahresbeitrag ist in vielen Vereinen wesentlich höher. Und wo hat man schon 140 Gewässer zur Verfügung ?

@ Guen & Acki

Ihr seid wohl von euren Booten kaum runter zu bekommen?   
In Holland lassen sich die Snoeks und Snoekbars auch exzellent vom Ufer fangen...!

Da wir ja jetzt Schonzeit haben, und in diesem Thread momentan kaum Fangmeldungen aufkommen werden, schreib ich hier mal einen Bericht rein über das, was mir megapeinliches im Sommer passiert ist. Eigentlich erzählt man sowas nich weiter, mein Bruder verarscht mich immer noch damit...Aber der Reihe nach:

Im August des letzten Jahres bekam ich für ein verlängertes WE Besuch von meinem Bruder, der auf Borkum lebt & arbeitet. Natürlich stand auch das Fischen auf dem Programm. Als Zielfisch hatten wir uns auf die geliebten Aale geeinigt, und nach den aktuellsten Infos sollte dieser am Emder Hafen gut laufen.
Würmer hatten wir en massé, das gut gehende Wattwurmöl als Lockstoff war auch verstaut, und so machten wir uns gegen 18:30 Uhr auf den Weg von Tannenhausen aus nach Emden. Dort angekommen fuhren wir erst zum Marinekai, denn wir wollten mit dem Senknetz „Blicksches“ fangen, den Top-Aalköder dort. Dort standen bereits weitere 5-6 Angler, die auch auf Blicksches auswaren, um danach auf Aal zu angeln. Bereits vom Marinekai aus konnte man erkennen, das einige gute Stellen am Hafen besetzt sind. Na toll !!! Okay, gesenkt und gesenkt, aber Blicksches gingen nich auffe Senke. Klasse, dann halt ohne. Würmer hatten wir ja, und normale Köfis finden sicher auch einen Abnehmer. Also los zur Hafenrundfahrt, um eine geeignete Stelle zu finden. Aber wie schon gesagt, alle Top-Plätze waren besetzt. So mussten wir auf einen Platz ausweichen, der wenig vielversprechend aussah und der starke Wind uns voll ins Gesicht blies. Angeln aufgebaut, was passiert, der Wind wurde auf ein Mal so stark, das die Glöckchen sturm klingelten bzw. die elektr. Bißanzeiger dauer piepten. Nach einiger Zeit Köderkontrolle, überall zerfetzte Köfis an den Haken bzw. keine Haken mehr dran. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Es war zum Kotzen !!!
Ein kurzer Blick in das Gesicht meines Bruders, der sofort wußte, was ich dachte. Denn er dachte das selbe:
Einpacken und an den Kanal !!!
Okay, alles holter di polter im Auto verstaut und los gings. Es wurde ja langsam dunkel, und was fangen wollten wir nach Möglichkeit auch noch.
Am Kanal angekommen, der nächste Schock: durch die vielen Regenfälle einige Tage vorher wurde stark gepumpt !!! Was für ein Tag, vom Regen in die Traufe !!! Was nun? Wir entschlossen uns dann, die Nacht an der Kieskuhle Tannenhausen zu fischen. Im Klartext: Wir fuhren von Tannenhausen aus erst gute 30 Kilometer nach Emden und wieder zurück, um letzten Endes in einem Gewässer zu fischen, in das ich von meinem Haus aus fast reinspucken kann. Gegen kurz nach 10 waren wir dann am See.
Ruten aufgebaut, jeder 2 Ruten mit Köfi und 2 mit Wurm. Ich hatte 2 artgleiche Ruten direkt nebeneinander ausgelegt, an einer Grundmontage jeweils Wurm und an der anderen Köfi angeboten. 
Ich montierte grad eine andere Rute, als ein Dauerpiepton des elektr. Bißanzeigers die Stille unterbrach. Kurzer Blick zu meinem Bruder, der gerne mal einen Bißanzeiger „zweckentfremdet“ und falschen Alarm gibt, um meinen Adrenalinspiegel verarschenderweise in die Höhe zu treiben. Aber der war es nicht gewesen! Ich also zu der Rute hin, wo der Biß kam. Noch immer wurde rasant Schnur genommen. Ich war der festen Ansicht, das ich an die Rute, an der es gerade biss, Wurm beködert hatte. Also schlug ich an. Denn wäre der Biß auf Köfi gewesen, hätte ich noch etwas gewartet, da ich den Köfi nur an einer Einzelhakenmontage anbot. Nach dem Anschlag tat sich aber nix, weg war er. Bei der Köderkontrolle musste ich mit Erschrecken feststellen, das der Biß doch an der Köfirute war. Ich hatte die 2 identischen Ruten schlichtweg verwechselt und hab mir vor Wut fast in den A... gebissen. Mein Bruder lag mittlerweile im Sand und bog sich vor Lachen.
Noch heute verarscht er mich damit. Am Köfi konnte man sehen, das der verschlagene Biß von einem Zander kam. 
Meine Laune war im Keller, trotzdem fischten wir natürlich weiter. Wir fingen dann jeder noch einen 50er Aal, mein Bruder einen Zander von ca. 65 cm und ich einen von 55 cm. Auch wenn es ein von Tücken und Ärger durchtriebener Angeltag war, am Ende fand er doch noch einen schönen Ausklang....

Hat einer von euch auch ne superpeinliche Story zu „beichten“ ?
Wir können diesen Thread ja noch ein wenig mit ostfriesischen Klüngel und Anekdoten vollpacken, bevor Ingo dann nach Ende der Schonzeit den ZiO-Thread nummero 4 aufmacht, wo dann die Fangmeldungen wieder in den Vordergrund treten...


----------



## der Oberberger (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger: Ja ja, die Kosten sind schon happig, aber eine Überlegung ist es eventuell schon wert. Ich werde sehen, ob ich Mitglied werde oder Gastanglerkarten löse. Trotzdem nochmals danke!

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Rutilus (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*



> Wir können diesen Thread ja noch ein wenig mit ostfriesischen Klüngel und Anekdoten vollpacken, bevor Ingo dann nach Ende der Schonzeit den ZiO-Thread nummero 4 aufmacht, wo dann die Fangmeldungen wieder in den Vordergrund treten...



Ja prima ! Das finde ich auch eine gute Idee - wäre ja schade, wenn man bis zum "ZiO 4 "-Thread nix mehr voneinander hört #6

Gruß - Rutilus


----------



## der Oberberger (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Dem kann man nur zustimmen!#6 

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## IngoSuntken (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ all: Ihr wollt Anekdoten??? Nun, ich könnte ein Buch über meine "Spezialisten" schreiben! Da werde ich einige Geschichten hier posten! 
Ich sage nur: 40er Schnur, 30g Hechtposen, Pilkrute usw., kurzum Alltag an B.V.O.-Gewässern!

Also: Montag, 31.1.2005!!!!!! Also brandkaktuell! Ich erhalte abends einen Anruf bei der Arbeit. Am Apparat mein bester Kumpel Holger! Er wollte eingentlich nicht mehr angeln gehen, aber da Ralf und ich am So. noch einige Räuber überlisteten, war er so heiß, dass er Montag nach der Frühschicht noch einen Angriff wagte!
Erst war er an der 100%-Stelle in der Nähe von Emden und fing zwei 40er Zander. Mehr tat sich aber nicht dort! Dann plante Holger einen Wechsel und fuhr zum Emder Stadtgraben im Bereich Tholenswehr! Hier sollte der Hauptteil seiner Erzählungen dann beginnen! Holger traf auf zwei "Spezialisten". Zwei Köfi-Angler, die, wie sollte es auch anders sein, reichlich exotisches Angelgerät am Kanal aufgebaut hatten. Die genauen Schilderungen würden zu einem Exkurs in die 70er Jahre werden, darum gehen ich nicht näher auf die Hochpannungsmasten und dicken Kabel ein! Sorry, hochgestellte Teleruten und gewaltige Schnur! "Mann, Du bist ja ein echter Profi. Du willst bestimmt den riesigen Hecht fangen, der hier steht", wurde Holger auf Plattdeutsch begrüßt! "Profi" rührte wohl daher, dass Holger viele Fremdkörper bei sich hatte, wie etwa eine gute Shimano-Rolle, einen Kescher, der auch groß genug ist, Gummifische usw.!
Naja, wie es der Zufall so wollte, nach vier Würfen bekam Holger einen gewaltigen Biß und hatte einen sehr guten Fisch an der Angel! Einer der "Spezis" stand neben ihm und schrie sofort so laut los, dass Holger´s Trommelfell am Rande des Platzens war! "Hee hett de dicke Heekt (zu deutsch: Er hat den dicken Hecht)"! Mehrere Male kam dieser Schrei. Erste Türen der umliegenden Häuser öffneten sich! Die Leute schauten verdutzt und fragend heraus! Vielleicht dachten sie, etwas Schlimmes wäre passiert! 
Naja, nach einige Fluchten kescherte Holger den Fisch. Ein schöner Hecht von 90cm lag vor ihm! Holger konnte sich über den Fang nicht recht freuen. Einerseits war es kein Zander und andererseits hatte ihm das Getanze, Gequatsche und dumme Kommentieren des "Spezis" auch noch die Restfreude genommen! Nun gut, Gufi löst und ab zum Wasser mit dem Hecht! Doch was war das??? Holger hing fest, eine Hand faßte ihn am Kragen! "Spinnst Du denn? Den willst Du doch wohl nicht wieder zurücksetzen? Das sind drei Mahlzeiten! Gib mir den! Sofort!" Platsch, der Hecht verschwand im dunklen Wasser!  #6 
Für den Spezi brach eine Welt zusammen! Drei Mahlzeiten einfach so weg!   
Holger angelte weiter, der Spezi lief wieder zu seinem Kumpel und klagte diesem den Verlust mehrerer Mahlzeiten vor! Zack, ein weiterer Biss und ein schöner 60er Zander mit einem fetten Bauch landete in Holger´s Kescher! 
Spezi kam wieder angelaufen! Da Holger noch mehrere Filets aus dem November und Dezember aus Eis liegen hat und der Zander offensichtlich Babys an Bord hatte, sollte er zurück ins Wasser! Um den Spezi noch etwas ärgern, kommentierte Holger den eigentlich schönen Zander mit dem Wort "Baby". Der Spezi was außer sich und beschimpfte Holger als kranken Mann! Holger, der solche dummen Attacken gelassen sieht, kommentierte nur: "Ich weiß nicht, was Du willst! Beide Fische kannst wieder fangen, und wenn der Hecht in einigen Jahren vielleicht 20 Pfd. hat und genau DU ihn fängst, hat es sich doch gelohnt, dass ich ihn zurückgesetzt habe! Wenn alle so denken würden, dann hätten wir noch viel bessere Bestände! Denn Leute wie DU sind die ersten, die jammern, wenn es mal nicht mehr so gut läuft!"


So, diese Geschichte war eher traurig, als lustig, aber es folgen weitere Stories!

Bis bald!
Ingo


----------



## Mr. Sprock (3. Februar 2005)

*biest du verrüückt? giebst du mier!*

Hi Ingo,

immer wieder genial, ebenso wie dieser:



			
				IngoSuntken schrieb:
			
		

> @ Holger: Ja, so ist das hier bei uns! Ich sage nur: 50er Schnur, 30g Hechtpose, 50g Blei an der Klingelrute in flachen Gewässern, Rutenspitze der Posenruten steil in die Luft und was besonders schlimm ist: 80% dieser Spezis angeln mit festgesetzter Rollenbremse, die Schnur trägt ja genug......!  #q
> Ich riet mal einem dieser Spezis beim Drill eines Karpfens an der Wurmrute am Trecktief bei Emden, doch bitte die Bremse zu öffnen! Seine 1,8m Kinder-Steckrute war kurz davor, zu zerbrechen und er lief immer dem Karpfen hinterher, wobei er die Rute mit ausgestrecktem Arm Richtung Kanal hiel. Er meinte: "Ich mache ihn so müde"!
> Auf mein Anraten hin, ihn doch einfach über die Rollenbremse zu drillen, guckte er erstmal dämlich, da er dieses Rädchen hinten an seiner Rolle noch nie beachtet hatte! Dementsprechend fest saß es, als ich es für ihn lösen und einstellen wollte! Jetzt konnte der gute Mann den Karpfen drillen! Doch alles, was von ihm kam, war:" Wat is dat denn för een Schiet? Die Spule dreht sich ja jetzt mit!" Er drehte die Bremse wieder fest und irgendwann riß die 40er oder 50er Schnur unter der Last einer schnellen Flucht des Karpfens!
> Wenigstens stimmte hier diesmal der Spruch mit den Kartoffeln nicht.......!  #6
> ...



Grüße und Danke


----------



## Guen (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Ingo 

Man kennt es nicht anders  :c !

Gruss Guen


----------



## MeRiDiAn (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

*Guten Morgen !*

Eine sehr schöne anschauliche Story !
Hat der Herr Holger wirklich spitzenmässig gehandelt !!!
Das hätte ich zugern live mit angesehen .. & mich über den "Spezi" weggeschmissen ! Wirklich sehr souverän gehandelt !  #6 

Da bleibt mir nur noch zu sagen: ---> *WEITER SO !*  #6  #6  #6 

Besten Gruss
meridian​


----------



## Holger (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Schön, das ich euch da auch noch was hinsichtlich Anekdoten entlocken konnte. Solche merkwürdigen Dinge passieren einem ja ständig, deswegen is so ein Board ja auch klasse geeignet, damit die anderen mal schmunzeln können....

@ Ingo
Die Story is ja wohl echt genial. Holger fischt doch mit der Stradic, oder ?
Am Besten fand ich, wie Holger den Zander mit dem Wort „Baby“ wieder seinem Element zugeführt hat. Ich glaube, die beiden Angler, die er dort traf, haben am letzten Tag vor der Schonzeit einen groben Kulturschock erlitten...

Mir fällt da bei Lesen dieser Story spontan der September 2004 ein. Nach der Arbeit fuhr ich kurz nach Hause, um mich umzuziehen und anschließend noch ein wenig mit GuFis zu angeln. Das war grad so die Zeit, wo ich mit dem GuFi-Fischen anfing. Ziel war der Tjücher Moorthun in Marienhafe.

Dort angekommen, fischte ich zwischen der Insel und dem Laichschongebiet in sehr flachem Wasser. Schon nach einiger Zeit bekam ich einen harten Biß auf einen 9 cm Kipper Shad, und nach kurzer Zeit konnte ich einen schönen 70er Hecht mit der Handlandung ans Ufer bringen.

Ich war gerade damit beschäftigt, den Fisch zu versorgen und fummelte die Arterienklemme aus meiner Tasche, als mit dem Fahrrad 2 ältere Männer und 1 Frau angefahren kamen und bei mir anhielten. Urlauber, wie sich rausstellte. Auf tiefstem Sächsisch („ Gänsefleisch mol ne Mark wechseln“) wurde ich nach meinem bisherigen Fang gefragt.
Da der Hecht etwas abseits lag, haben die Sachsen ihn nicht gleich entdeckt. Ich zeigte also auf den Fisch, und einer der Männer konnte sich gar nicht einkriegen: „ Boah, so een großer Fisch, könn de Heschte sö groß werden?“ Ich sagte ihm, das dieses mit Sicherheit ein schöner Fisch wäre, ich aber schon größere gefangen hätte und ein 70er Hecht mit Sicherheit ein ganz normaler Fisch sei. „ Der tüt mit Sischerheit janz legga schmecken“ meinte der Mann dann wieder. Als ich ihm dann erklärte, das ich C&R’ler bin und das Gros meiner Fische wieder zurück setze, traf ich auf völliges Unverständnis meines Gegenüber. „Worum tüste denn dann ongeln“? Um ihm meine Beweggründe zu erklären und das man nicht angelt, um seinen Hunger zu stillen, fehlte mir aber die Zeit und vor allem der Wille. Also fasste ich mich kurz und erwartete auch nicht, das er das versteht.
Mittlerweile hatte ich den Hecht von GuFi und Haken befreit, als ich plötzlich noch einen Drilling im Maul fand, der an 0,45 Monofiler gebunden war. Da hatte wohl einer unserer geliebten ostfriesischen „Raubfisch-Spezis“ gedacht, an Stelle eines Stahlvorfachs tut es auch dicke Schnur. Der Hecht hatte ihn einige Zeit vorher vom Gegenteil überzeugen können und dieser unbekannte Angler wird in Zukunft nicht auf Stahl verzichten. Hoffe ich zumindest.

Egal, zurück zu den Sachsen. Denn inzwischen hörte ich aus allen Himmelsrichtungen nur noch sächsisches Gefasel, weil sich auch der andere Mann und die Frau in das Gespräch einschalteten.
„ Der isch doh eh töt, nimm de mit“. Ich erklärte nochmals mit Engelszunge, das ein Fisch nach dem Drill etwas müde ist und er wieder fit wird, sobald er seinem Element zugeführt wird. Ich setzte den Hecht ins Wasser und hielt ihn noch eine ganze Weile stabil fest, denn er brauchte ein wenig um wieder fit zu werden. „Des würd eh nüscht mehr“ hörte ich schon wieder und so langsam entwickelte sich meine vormals recht gute Laune in dunkelste Wut, ich machte eine Verwandlung durch wie Dr. Jekyll zu Mr. Hyde, und es hätte nicht viel gefehlt, dann hätten die Sachsen meinen Gummfisch zu essen bekommen. Gott sei Dank waren mittlerweile alle Funktionen des Esox auf Betriebstemperatur und mit einem kräftigen Schlag der Schwanzflosse spritze der Hecht mich nass und verschwand wieder im Tjücher Moorthun. Die Sachsen stiegen wieder auf ihr Rad. Das einzige, was ich sie noch murmeln hörte, waren die Worte „Ostfriesen“ und „komisch“....

Aber damit kann ich leben...


----------



## der Oberberger (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger: Gänsefleisch mal... :q :q :q  hab fast nen Lachkrampf bekommen...


Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Acki (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Holger Acki hat Angelzeitung abbestellt!!!!!! Weil...dieser Thread is besser gröööööhhl Greetz Achim


----------



## Rutilus (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Ingo+Holger: :m

Dann will ich auch mal anfangen von merkwürdigen Gestalten zu erzählen (für die mitlesenden Nicht-Ostfriesen: Nein, hier sind NICHT alle so !). 
Herbst 2004 an einem kleinen Kolk an dem nur sehr selten jemand angelt, weil keiner vermuten würde, dass dort gute Fische sind und er relativ schwer zugänglich ist, weil rundherum recht viel Bewuchs ist. 
Ich sass dort seit 6.oo Uhr morgens mit 3 Köfiruten und hatte noch keinen Biss
gehabt. Hin und wieder zupfte ich die Ruten ein paar Zentimeter heran und hoffte so doch noch einen Biss provozieren zu können. 
Irgendwann gegen 10.oo Uhr ging's dann rund. Sehr schöner Biss, Anhieb - Fisch sitzt. Hinter meinem Rücken führt in einigen Metern Entfernung ein Radweg lang auf dem ich an diesem Morgen aber noch niemanden gesehen hatte. Just in diesem Moment, da ich den guten Fisch im Drill hatte, hält hinter mir ein Rad und ein Mann steigt ab um sich anzusehen was dort passiert. 
Ein schöner 70er Zander wandert in den Kescher und ich war hocherfreut, da auch ich an diesem Gewässer nicht mit so großen Fischen gerechnet hatte. Und da meldet sich der Zuschauer zu Wort: "Diese Größe haben die hier alle, das is' nix besonderes - da sind noch richtig große drin du. Aber solche wie den hier fang' ich hier regelmässig !". Ich war erst mal ziemlich baff. Angeln hatte ich hier noch nie jemanden sehen und vorstellen konnte ich mir auch nicht so recht, dass dieses kleine Gewässern mit lauter 70+ Zandern bevökert sein sollte, zumal der Weissfischbestand hier recht dürftig ist. Ich regte mich nicht weiter auf, sagte ihm sinngemäß das er dann echt ein toller angler sei. Und dann fuhr er weiter. Ich ärgerte mich ein wenig, denn bis jetzt konnte ich es immer vermeiden, dass jemand sah dass ich hier auch Fische fing und wenn mich mal jemand fragte ob ich hier schon etwas gefangen hätte war meine Antwort: "Noch nie - ich glaube hier sind gar keine Fische mehr drin ."
Einige Tage später saß ich wieder an der Stelle. Irgendwann hielt mein Zuschauer wieder mit dem rad an und hatte diesmal einen roten Eimer am Lenker. Er kam zu mir, drehte sich eine Zigarette, erzählte ein bißchen was und verschwand dann zu meinem Entsetzen 20m links von mir entfernt krachend im Gebüsch ;+ Nach 2 Minuten sah+hörte ich ihn am anderen Ufer auftauchen - mit dem Eimer in der Hand - und am Ufer hantieren. Dies passierte dann noch an 3 weiteren Stellen und nach einer Viertelstunde polterte er wieder aus dem Busch heraus und hielt strahlend eine ca. 50er Zander in der Hand #t Bevor mir dazu etwas einfiel, flog dieser Fisch achtlos Richtung Fahrrad und der Eimermann ging an mir vorbei um 20m rechts von mir erneut im Gebüsch zu verschwinden.  Als er dann - ohne einen weiteren Fisch -  kam er wieder zu mir und drehte sich grinsend noch eine Zigarette. "Ich hab' eben meine Angeln kontrolliert!" hörte ich durch eine ordentliche Fahne. Nach einer kurzen Diskussion ob "angeln" auf diese Art und Weise denn Spass macht und er wüßte dass das nicht legal sei fuhr er dann seines Weges (nun mit dem Eimer und dem Zander am Lenker) |rolleyes. 
Nachdem ich später meine Angeln eingepackt hatte ging ich dann auch durchs Gebüsch und habe mir seine "Angeln" mal angeguckt...
Zelheing im Boden, daran eine Spule mit ca 20m 50er Schnur, zwei schwere Schraubenmuttern als Blei und am Ende einen lebenden Köderfisch, das ganze ohne Stahlvorfach obwohl er weiss, dass es hier einige Hechte gibt !! #q Die Köderfische habe ich schwimmen lassen und die Schnur aufgewickelt. Insgesamt konnte ich 5 dieser Setzangeln finden. Ein Bekannter von mir dem ich die Geschichte erzählt habe hat dem BVO einen Hinweis gegeben aber scheinbar ist da niemand tätig geworden, weil der Eimermann bei meinen weiteren Ansitzen an diesem Gewässer jeden Vormittag kam um seine "Angeln" zu kontrollieren. Gefangen hat er aber wohl nicht mehr allzuviel denn jedesmal waren seine Angeln entweder weg (wer weiss wofür ich die Schraubenmuttern mal gebrauchen kann :q) oder die Köfis weg und die Schnur "vertüddelt". Bei der zweiten Variante vermutete er ungelogen, dies müße dieser olle große Hecht gewesen sein, der dahinten unter überhängenden Weide steht |uhoh:. Auch wenn ich keine Zeit hatt um angeln zu gehen bin ich fast täglich nach der Arbeit eben an den Kolk gefahren und habe seine Angeln "kontrolliert" :q Irgenwann wurden sie dann nicht mehr instandgesetzt #6
Ich hoffe aber solche Leute gibt es heutzutage nicht mehr allzuviele !!

Gruß - Rutilus


----------



## Holger (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Rutilus

Klasse, das hast du super gemacht. Auch wenn es aufwendig war, jeden Tag nach der Arbeit die Setzangeln zu zerstören, es hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt. Warum sich der BVO um sowas nicht schert, verstehe ich nicht. Aber beim BVO versteh ich so einiges nicht... ;+ 

@ der Oberberger 

PN an dich ist unterwegs !


----------



## stefanwitteborg (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@all...ja da gibt es einige Geschichten über die man schon schmunzeln kann...nehme mir bald auch mal die Zeit und schreibe was ich bei euch im Norden so erlebt habe..........
Bei uns gibt es aber auch Spezialisten...und nicht wenige! Eigentlich trifft man solche Leute doch öfter...

Naja, bei uns ist im Moment Hochwasser...also geht nicht..obwohl ich noch dürfte...und der Kanal ist im Moment auch fischleer...grins


----------



## IngoSuntken (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Rutilus: Saubere Arbeit! Die 50er Schnur deutet eindeutig darauf hin, dass es sich um einen unserer "Spezis" handelte!  #6 

@ Holger: Und jetzt sind neuerdings auch noch die Fahrtenpauschalen für unsere Fischreiaufseher beim B.V.O. entfallen! Das gibt mit Sicherheit nicht mehr Kontrollen in der Zukunft! Ein Freischein für die aufkommende Russenmacht, andere Schwarzangler, "Spezis", Massenentnehmer usw.!  ;+ 

Naja, warum immer nur aufregen! Ab morgen will ich mal wieder ne Angelstory mit Zander veröffentlichen! Es gibt noch unveröffentlichte Bilder von schönen Fischen aus 2004! Und von sehr guten Angeltagen!!!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Holger (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*



			
				IngoSuntken schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, warum immer nur aufregen! Ab morgen will ich mal wieder ne Angelstory mit Zander veröffentlichen! Es gibt noch unveröffentlichte Bilder von schönen Fischen aus 2004! Und von sehr guten Angeltagen!!!
> 
> Gruß Ingo



...und ab dafür !!!  #6 

Bin gespannt auf deine Bilder !


----------



## Holger (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Da ich jetzt einige kuriose Stories erzählt habe, will ich euch noch mal erzählen, wie es dazu kam, das auch ich dem Gummifisch-Angeln verfallen bin. Wen es nicht interessiert, einfach überspringen:#h 

Neben dem Aalangeln bin ich auch begeisterter Raubfischangler, bis zum September 2004 habe ich mein Glück aber überwiegend beim Ansitzangeln probiert. Lediglich Spinner und Blinker benutzte ich hin und wieder, um auf Gevatter Esox Lucius zu fischen. Beim Ansitzangeln konnte ich auch immer wieder (oft auch nicht) :q  schöne Raubfische fangen. Alles schien so perfekt in meiner kleinen, heilen Anglerwelt. Bis eines Tages mein Kumpel Tim aus Schortens (er ist begeisterter Gummiangler) mich so lange bequatschte, das ich tatsächlich mal mit ihm zum Gufi-Angeln an den Kanal zog. Da ich ungern auf andere Leute angewiesen bin, besorgte ich mir vorher bei meinem Tackle-Dealer einige Gummifische (11 cm Attractoren in gelb) und natürlich Jigs, Zusatzdrillinge etc. Beim Bezahlen an der Kasse meinte ich noch zum Händler, das wäre nen Haufen Kohle für eine Angelei, die ich danach wohl nie wieder anrühren würde. Naja, schiet wat drup ! |uhoh: 
Gegen Abend fuhren wir dann also zum Kanal, Ziel war der Bangsteder Verlaat. Nach kurzer Einweisung in die Köderführung durch Tim (und einen Film von Uli Beyer beim Shad-Fischen hatte ich auch mal gesehen) versuchte ich möglichst lässig beide (Tim und Uli) in meiner Köderführung zu kopieren. Und so stand ich da rumhampelnd mit meiner Spinnrute am Kanal und wußte nich mal, wie sich so ein Zanderbiß auf Gummi anfühlt. Also wurde pauschal alles mit Anschlag quittiert, was sich so in etwa wie ein Biß anfühlte. So landete ne Menge Kraut und anderer Unrat auf der Mauer am Bangsteder Verlaat. Nach etwa 30 Würfen hatte ich auf einmal etwas am Haken, was sich dagegen wehrte, von mir eingeholt zu werden (wenn auch nich doll). Sollte ich tatsächlich einen Fisch mit diesen grellen Gummiviechern gefangen haben?  #t Ne wat is dat denn, da kam tatsächlich ein Zander zum Vorschein, der sich den Shad voll eingesogen hatte. Mit 45 cm kein Riese, trotzdem war ich stolz, weil mein Lehrmeister Schneider blieb.  
Als ich abends wieder zu Hause war, dachte ich schon gleich daran, wann ich das nächste Mal losziehen konnte. Alle alten Angelzeitschriften wurden gründlichst nach Artikeln über Gummifische durchwälzt und die gefundenen dann genauestens studiert. War ich infiziert ?  |kopfkrat 
Nach diesem Abend führte mich der Weg immer wieder zum Tackle-Dealer, um neue Gufis und Zubehör zu kaufen. Die nächsten Angeltage blieb ich Schneider. Es war zum verrückt werden, andere fingen, ich nicht. Mir wurde klar, das das Angeln mit einem Gummfisch um ein Vielfaches komplexer ist als mit Spinner/Blinker oder Wobbler. Ich wusste, wenn ich hier Erfolg haben wollte, würde ich eine Menge Lehrgeld bezahlen müssen. Und als ich mir dieses vor Augen führte, wusste ich: Jetzt bin ich infiziert ! Der Gedanke des Aufhörens war verwischt, ich war motiviert und fing auch wieder. Neben Zandern fing ich auch Barsche und Hechte, es machte wieder Spaß. Auch wenn es genug Schneidertage gab. Dann nahm Boardie Ingo Suntken mich an einem Sonntag mit zum Fischen, bei dem ich einen schönen Zander fing. Was aber viel wichtiger war, ich erfuhr so einiges neues, wo ich  vorher nie dran gedacht hatte. Ich hatte mir nur Gedanken über Köderführung und Köder gemacht, aber durch Ingo lernte ich, das neben diesen beiden Dingen viele andere Faktoren über Fang und Nichtfang entscheiden.... |kopfkrat  #6 

Mittlerweile kann ich sagen, das ich immer noch genug Schneidertage habe, aber aus diesen nur lernen kann. Dem Angeln mit Shad und Twister jedenfalls bin ich sprichwörtlich verfallen. Ich werde zwar auch in Zukunft Ansitzangeln machen (muß ich ja auch, meinen Liebling Aal fängt man nicht auf Gummi), aber den Großteil meiner Zeit werde ich dem Twistern widmen...


----------



## IngoSuntken (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger: So kann es laufen! Dieses Jahr gibt es bestimmt viele Zander mehr auf Gufi!  #6 

So, nun zu meiner bisher nicht hier geposteten Geschichte! Sie datiert vom 3.10.2004! Also dem Tag der deutschen Einheit! Ich traf mich mit den Boardies Ralf Schmitz und Tomkry, der extra aus Hamburg angereist war, zum Zanderangeln in Ostfriesland! Das Wetter an diesem Tag war perfekt! Wir trafen uns am frühen Vormittag an einer Tankstelle und von dort aus begann dann unsere Operation "Einheitszander"!   
Zur Vorgeschichte: Ralf und ich mailen uns schon seit dem Herbst 2003, wenn ich mich nicht irre! Wir kannten uns bis dato nicht persönlich, aber tauschten regelmäßig Infos über das Zanderangeln aus! Heute war also das große Treffen angesagt!
Wir begannen an einem sehr guten Gewässer in der Nähe von Emden! Zum Glück war die Luft rein und wir konnten ein entspanntes Angeln bei dunklem Herbstwetter genießen! Wir hatten mehrere Zupfer zu verzeichnen, konnten aber keine Attacke verwerten! Also fuhren wir die nächste Stelle an! Hier gab es leichten "Spezi-Alarm", aber die geplante Strecke am Gewässer war frei! Ralf bekam einen Biß und kurz darauf sahen wir den ersten Zander des Tages an der Oberfläche! Er hatte etwa 45-50cm und schüttelte sich kurz vor dem Ufer ab! Egal, sie waren da! Weitere Bisse blieben jedoch aus! Da man sich die Asse im Ärmel immer für zuletzt sparen sollte, fuhren wir gegen Mittag dann ein anderes Gewässer an, das mit Abstand die größte Sicherheit für ein gutes Ergebnis bot! Über einen holprigen Feldweg gelangten wir fast ans Wasser! 
Ralf und Tomkry waren vom Verlauf dieses Kanals begeistert! Zudem befanden sich weit und breit keine Häuser! So macht auch mir das Angeln noch den größten Spaß! Unberührtes Gebiet!
Die ersten 100m brachten mir schon Zupfer und kurz darauf konnte ich einen 55er Zander mit der Hand landen und auch gleich wieder zurücksetzen!
Tomkry, der überwiegend mit seinen geliebten Sandras fischte, fing zwei kleine Hechte darauf, die jedoch auch noch wachsen dürfen! Lustig an der Sache mit den Hechten war, dass ich Tomkry vorher noch gesagt hatte, dass ich bisher in den letzten Jahren nur 70+ Hechte an dieser Stelle gefangen hatte! Hmm, diese beiben Räuber waren kleiner! |kopfkrat (Wenige Tage später hatte ich übrigens nen 90er dort!) 
Wir hatten Bisse am laufenden Band, doch die Verwertung war bei uns allen nicht gut! Es lag aber nicht an uns! Die Zander schienen die Köder nicht voll zu nehmen!
Besonders Ralf hatte einige sehr harte Bisse und verstand die ostfriesischen Zander nicht so recht! Dann passierte mir ein Kuriosum! Ich warf, wie immer, das andere Ufer des Kanals an. Der Gufi berührte kaum das Wasser und ZACK, ein harter Biss! Klar, ein Hecht, denn so hatte ich es schon oft erlebt! Die Überraschung war groß, denn ein Zander hing am Ende der Schnur! Ein 60er aus dem Flachwasser! Selten........!
Ralf fing derweil auch einen Zander von etwa 45cm und entließ diesen sofort wieder in sein Element! Auch Tomkry und ich fingen jeweils einen 45er! Immerhin verwerteten wir die Bisse jetzt und jeder war zufrieden!  #6 
Da es bereits spät am Nachmittag war, traten wir den Rückweg am Wasser an  und machten dabei aber immer wieder Würfe an markanten Stellen, was mir dann einen 64er Zander erbrachte, den ersten Fisch auf dem Rückweg! 
Wieder hatten wieder viele Fehlbisse! In den letzen 10 Minuten dann, wir waren fast wieder bei den Autos, fing Ralf mit einem Doppelschlag einen 40er und als krönenden Abschluß einen schönen 67er Zander! 
Das Projekt "Einheitszander" war vollends gelungen! Es war ein toller Tag mit vielen Geschichten und einem guten Erfahrungsaustausch! Auch wenn ich der Führer war, sage ich nochmals DANKE, weil es sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat!  #6 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## IngoSuntken (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

So, hier die entnommenen Zander der ingesamt 8 gefangenen Fische (+ 2 Hechte), die auch gleichzeitig die besten waren! Und ein Foto, welches " alle drei zusammen" zeigt!   

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Guen (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Ingo ,schöne Geschichte  #6  !Das letzte Gewässer ist wirklich sehr schön und gut  ,eins der wenigen Gewässer ,wo ich auch hingehen würde ,bin ja Binnenmeerangler   !

Gruss Guen


----------



## just_a_placebo (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Schöne Stories Holger und Ingo!

Vorallem das Gruppenfoto ist toll geworden! Trotz selbstauslöser?

 :m


----------



## IngoSuntken (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ GUEN: Ja, aber auf den Meeren (einem ganz speziell) hat man noch mehr Ruhe! Es sei denn, ein Sturm kommt auf.....!  :q 

@ just_a_placebo: Danke, wir geben uns Mühe, das Winterloch zu stopfen! Wir haben ja Schonzeit! Klar, ich nutzte den Selbstauslöser! Diese Technik funktioniert so perfekt, dass man selbst wenn man allein ist, gute Fotos machen kann! Ich stelle dazu immer die Digicam auf meine Rozemeijer-Tasche, die etwa 40cm hoch ist! Dabei richte ich die Kamera mit Blick auf den kleinen Monitor so aus, dass der Horizont eine gerade Linie hat! Die Kamera steht also total waagerecht! Im Falle des Gruppenfotos war es besonders einfach, denn Ralf und Tomkry nahmen schon einmal die Position ein und ich richtete die Kamera so aus, dass ich mich schon mit ins Bild hineindachte! Ist ja klar, mußte ja noch den Aulöser drücken und dann als dritter Mann ins Bild!

Wenn ich allein bin, lege ich den Kescher samt Fisch immer dorthin, wo ich dann mit dem Fisch auf das Bild möchte! Dann folgt eine identische Prozedur! Kamera auf die Rozemeijer-Tasche und auf den Kescher+Fisch ausrichten, bzw. etwas darüber ausrichten! Dann den Auslöser betätigen, zum Fisch eilen, ihn ins Bild halten und schon ist das Foto fertig! Man muß nur ein Gespür dafür entwickeln (richtige Entfernung, richtige Position usw.)! Dann hilft der Selbstauslöser uns weiter, wenn wir mal allein unterwegs sind! 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## just_a_placebo (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Naja, die Schonzeit trifft uns wohl fast alle - mich auch. *heul* :c 
Zum Glück hab ich viel zu viel zu tun, sonst könnte ich mich noch ein bisschen mehr darüber ärgern...   

Ich glaube ich muss auch mal ein bisschen mehr mit dem Selbstauslöser arbeiten, aber dazu muss ich erstmal mehr als 3 Fische im Jahr fangen.  :q 

Bei euch oben *gg* war übrigens letztes Jahr ein Freund von mir und leistete seinen Zivi. Vögel zählen!  :m 

War auch mal kurz mit in Emden, wo glaube die Zentrale war, aber leider hatte ich da noch keine Ahnung von euren Angelmöglichkeiten, sonst hätte ich ja mal ein bisschen gewildert.  :q  #t


----------



## Ossipeter (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Ingo,
schöne Zander macht Spass deinen Bericht zu lesen.


----------



## der Oberberger (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Zusammen!

So, da bin ich wieder. Hab mir über Karneval mal eine Auszeit zum Skifahren in Oberstdorf genommen.|supergri 

@ IngoSuntken: Sehr schöner Bericht! Großes Lob!:m 

Ach, was ich euch noch fragen wollte: Angelt man bei euch auch mit Jerkbaits? Hab mal so nen Bericht darüber aus Nordholland gelesen, scheint demnach wohl recht interessant zu sein.

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## IngoSuntken (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Ja, es gibt Jerker hier! In den flachen Kanälen ist das schon sehr interessant! Man fängt zwar nicht so viele Hechte mit Jerkbaits, aber wer es mag, wird hier seinen Spaß haben! Top-Köder sind eher flachlaufende Wobbler! (z.B. von Illex, Rapala)!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## MeRiDiAn (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

*Ein rundherum beschaulicher & freundlicher Thread ... gefällt mir sehr !*

Lese ja oft in diesem, wollte nun aber auch mal meine Meinung dazu geigen.

Insbesondere die Storys vom Holger & Ingo sind sehr schön zu lesen ... Holger hat einen sehr guten Stil & weiss es gekonnt, dem ganzen einen humorvollen Touch zu verpassen, auch wenn das Geschilderte manchmal nicht so erfreulich ist, siehe "Angler mit ausgelegten Ruten/Schnurspulen im Schilf.." ... wirklich SuperStorys .. belebt den Thread schön weiter, denn ich will noch oft hier schmökern !  #6  #6  #6 

Schönen Gruß
meridian

*p.s.:* schöne Kanäle habt ihr im Flachland ..​


----------



## Holger (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Meridian   Danke für die Blumen !!!   


@ der Oberberger
Klar gibt’s hier auch Jerker, obwohl diese Spezis doch eine Minderheit darstellen. Das Fishing-Team um Gerätehändler Jochen Wessels aus Moordorf macht das öfter, mit denen hab ich das auch schon mal ausprobiert. War aber absolut gewöhnungsbedürftig... |supergri 
Bei Wessels bekommt man auch sehr gute Ruten, Köder und anderes Zubehör fürs Jerken....aber ich kümmer mich lieber erst Mal um die Gummis, da gibt’s noch genug für mich zu lernen!   |rolleyes


----------



## der Oberberger (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger und Ingo: Danke für die Infos. Das Jerken ist auch nicht so mein Ding, wollte ich einfach mal so wissen.#6 

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Dann will ich euch auch mal von einer lustigen Begegnung mit einem ostfriesischen Spezialisten berichten...

Vor drei Jahren lag ich mit dem Boot auf dem kleiner Meer, es waren noch 2 Boote mit mir im Loch...einer von beiden lag fast in der Mitte und angelte mit gr. weitsichtbaren Posen...jetzt kommt es....er angelte mit festen Posen bei einer Wassertiefe von 10m...zog sie also per Hand auf die gewünschte Tiefe und ließ sie vom Boot wegtreiben...zusätzlich angelte er mit einer Wurfrute, die auch mit einer Pose bestückt war...ich schüttelte nur mit dem Kopf und konzentrierte mich auch meine Posen...Nach gut einer Stunde kam das Boot auf mich zugefahren und der Mann fragte ob es sich gelohnt hätte...ich verneinte und er zeigte mir stolz seinen gut 70er Zander und einen Hecht der noch etwas größer war....ich fragte ihn womit er sie gefangen hatte...und was hielt er hoch...seine Wurfrute mit Pose und Blinker....der Zander hatte auf einen Köderfisch an einer 30gr. Pose gebisssen....die dümmsten Bauern, fangen die dicksten Fische....ich blieb an diesem Tag Schneider

gruß Stefan


----------



## IngoSuntken (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Stefan: Da hast du ja auch wirklich wieder einmal ein "Original" beschrieben! Ja, manchmal ist es nicht so sicher, ob das alles nur Markierungstonnen auf dem Kleinen Meer sind! Es können auch Posen dabei sein! 

In der Gegend um Emden traf ich im August 2004 mal zwei Angler, die einen 75er Zander fingen! Ich sage nur: Weiche, 3,6m lange Teleruten als Spinnrute, Würfe, die nur so bis zur Kanalmitte reichten usw......! Während ich an einer Brücke stand und diese mit Gufis abklopfte, trieben die "Spezis" ca. 100m von der Brücke entfernt ihr Unwesen am gegenüberliegenden Ufer! Plötzlich Hektik und Geschrei, wie sie typisch für diese Art von Angler ist, wenn sie mal einen besseren Fisch drillen. "Ein Hecht, ein Hecht", so schrie der drillende Spezi! Ich meinte aus ca. 100m Entfernung einen guten Zander zu erkennen, den die beiden Spezis mit großen Mühen in den viel zu kleinen Kescher bugsiert hatten! "Was für ein Hecht!", hörte ich wieder und beobachtete die wilden Tänze der Spezis! Ich zweifelte an meiner Sehkraft und sah mich gedanklich schon beim Augenarzt! Egal, vielleicht hatte ich mich doch tatsächlich getäuscht und es war kein Zander! War ja auch möglich, denn die Spezis ließen den Gufis gar nicht bis zum Gewässerboden sinken, sondern kurbelten ihn sofort nach dem Aufkommen auf die Wasseroberfläche wieder ein!  |kopfkrat  Spezis eben...........!  
Vielleicht doch ein Hecht nahe der Oberfläche???
Ich fing derweil einen kleinen Zander und etwas später einen tollen 90er Hecht direkt unter der Brücke, den ich extrem hart drillte und der daraufhin einen gewaltigen Sprung aus dem Wasser machte! Die Spezis wurden hellhörig und ganz nervös! Sie vergaßen das Angeln und legten nicht eher wieder los, bis der Hecht wieder im Wasser war! Er war mir weggerutscht!   
Irgendwann wechselte ich die Kanalseite.Die Spezis, die mittlerweile etwa 200m entfernt waren, hatten aufgegeben und kamen mit einem guten Fisch in meine Richtung gelaufen! Gleich sollte es die Auflösung geben! Kurz bevor sie bei mir waren, hörte ich folgenden Dialog:"Ich könnte schwören, dass ein Hecht keine Stacheln hat! Aber es ist ja einer!" Dann waren sie bei mir und hielten ihren Fang in die Luft: "Moin, schöner Hecht hier, wa???" (sie meinten ihren Zander, denn es war tatsächlich ein Zander)! Ich antwortete (bezog mich auf meinen Hecht) :"Richtig, der hatte 90cm, darf aber noch wachsen. Euer Zander ist aber auch super!" 
Ratlose Blicke. "Hab ich Dir doch gleich gesagt, dass das kein Hecht ist!", fuhr der eine Spezi seinen Kumpel an! "Nicht schlecht, dann haben wir ja einen schönen Zander gefangen!"  #q 


Mehr möchte ich nicht dazu schreiben! Man muß sich nur fragen, wo diese "Angler" beim Unterricht für die Fischereiprüfung waren! Und wenn sie dort nicht aufgepasst haben, dann hätte ihnen doch spätestens mal in einer Angelzeitschrift oder sonstwo auffallen müssen, wie ein Zander/Hecht wirklich aussieht! Mir fehlen die Worte! 

Bin schon so gespannt auf die neuen Spezi-Attacken in 2005!  |wavey: 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Holger (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Ingo
Tja, für den einen oder andren Petrijünger ist das gar nicht so leicht, Hechte und Zander auseinander zu halten. Wo die sich doch so unheimlich ähnlich sehen.... :q 
Spaß bei Seite, bei Weißfischen, die von solchen Spezis gefangen wurden,  habe ich solche Erlebnisse auch schon gehabt. Da wurde pauschal alles als Brasse abgetan, egal ob das jetzt nen Rotauge, Rotfeder oder sonstiges war....Aber Zander und Hecht zu verwechseln, da gehört ne Menge Fehlwissen dazu. Naja, der Zander hat ja auch den Spitznamen „Hechtbarsch“....*grübel* Vielleicht hatten die 2 auch nie eine Fischerprüfung abgelegt...
 |kopfkrat 
Nach langem Überlegen fällt mir auch noch ne lustige Story ein, die man der breiten Anglerboard-Öffentlichkeit zugänglich machen sollte.
Sie hat jetzt nichts mit unseren „ostfriesischen Spezis“ zu tun, die mit intergalaktischem Angelgerät fischen, ist aber trotzdem ganz witzig.
Es muß so fünf bis sechs Jahre her sein, als sich der Vorfall ereignete, den ich im Folgenden beschreibe.
Ich wollte mit meinem Kumpel André abens zum Aalangeln gehen. Als ich meinem Bruder dieses mitteilte, sagte der mir, das er mit seinem Kumpel Jens auch Nachtangeln will und wir ja zusammen gehen könnten. Warum auch nicht ? Später traf ich zwei weitere Kumpels namens Hanno und Holger, die sich uns nach dem Erzählen meines Vorhabens ebenfalls anschlossen. Ich mach es kurz, ein weiterer Kumpel namens Stefan schloss sich auch noch an. So waren wir insgesamt 7 Leute, die sich zu dieser Nachtangelsession zusammen rauften. Als Ort wurde die Kieskuhle Tannenhausen ausgewählt. Die ersten von uns machten sich an der Bucht neben dem Sportpark breit, andre wanderten  etwas weiter Richtung Mini-Bucht (die mit Schilfbewuchs, müsstet ihr eigentlich kennen). So hatten wir ein riesiges Areal mit Ruten bepflanzt, als Köder dienten Würmer, Köfis und Tebo-Larven. An der Kieskuhle hatten wir schon viele Aale gefangen, aber an diesem Abend wollten die Schleicher nicht so richtig. Wir fingen zwar einige auf Würmer, aber alle im Format "„Schnürsenkel“. Wie das in so einer großen, geselligen Runde halt is, saßen wir nach einer längeren Beißpause alle zusammen und unterhielten uns über Gott & die Welt. Treffpunkt des „Stammtisches“ war die größere Bucht neben der Straße beim Sportpark. Und so philosophierten wir vor uns hin, als plötzlich ein Auto die Straße hochfuhr und auf Höhe des Sportparks rechts auf dem Grünstreifen parkte. Merkwürdig....vielleicht ein Bekannter, der uns besuchen und sich nach dem bisherigen Fang erkundigen wollte? .Wir hörten, wie zwei Autotüren auf gingen und anschließend vernahmen wir eine Männer- und eine Frauenstimme. Ah ja....Da fast alle von uns mit Knicklichtposen fischten, sah die Kieskuhle auf Grund der vielen Angeln aus wie die Flugzeuglandebahn vom John-F.-Kennedy-Airport.
Entweder sie haben das wirklich nicht registriert, das dort Angler sind, oder sie haben es ignoriert. Aber aus dem Gebüsch, das Luftlinie 35 Meter von uns entfernt lag, drangen nämlich auf ein Mal äußerst eindeutige Geräusche. Die Ferkel waren am Poppen !!!  |uhoh: 
Wir lagen am Boden vor Lachen. Da der Typ wohl nicht besonders ausdauernd auf diesem „Gebiet“ war, endete das „Hörspiel“ ziemlich schnell. Aber jetzt kommts...: Die beiden wieder ins Auto, der Motor springt an, als der Fahrer (weiß nicht, wer von denen gefahren is) beim zurück setzen des Wagens volle Lotte gegen ein dort stehendes Parkverbotsschild donnert. „BAMM !!!“ 2 Türen gehen wieder auf, gefolgt von einem „Scheiiiisseeeeeeeee !!!“ #q 
Also entweder waren die von ihrem Akt noch so benommen oder die konnten eh kein Auto fahren....ich weiß nicht, ob die Aale dieses Schauspiel animierend fanden, aber nach diesem Vorfall bekamen wir wieder mehr Bisse und landeten auch noch einige Aale....
Was man alles beim Angeln erlebt, geht teilweise nich mal mehr auf die berühmte Kuhhaut.... :q


----------



## Rutilus (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Stefan, Ingo, Holger: Tolle Storys !! #6#6 ...Blinker an der Pose...da muss ja auch erstmal drauf kommen...wieder was gelernt....


Gruß - Rutilus


----------



## der Oberberger (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger,Ingo...: Echt super beschriebene Erlebnisse!!!#6 Waren teilweise echt zum totlachen....|supergri |supergri 

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## IngoSuntken (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger:  #6  Echt genial, wenn auch nur kurz.........!    Ich erinnere mich an eine Story, die schon viele Jahre zurückliegt! Es war ein Sommerabend und mein Kumpel Arno und ich waren mit der Spinnrute am Norder Tief in Richtung Leybucht unterwegs. Auf den Feldern extrem langes Gras............! Irgendwann sagte ich zu meinem Kumpel:" Guck mal, hier steht ja ein Picknickkorb!" Während ich diesen Satz sagte, sah ich schon einen nackten, weißen Hintern........! Zwei erschrockene Gesichter blickten uns an. Wir waren ebenso erschrocken und waren auch noch so blöd, dass wir nicht den Rückweg antraten. Nein, wir liefen an den Liebenden vorbei und angelten ca. 20m dahinter weiter! Ich faßte mir daraufhin an den Kopf, denn wir mußten ja gleich wieder zurück! An den Beiden vorbei...........!  |kopfkrat  Das Thema erledigte sich dann automatisch, denn unter lautem Fluchen traten die Beiden, mittlerweile bekleidet, den Rückweg an! 
Sie taten uns echt leid! Da hatten sie sich ein so perfektes Plätzchen fernab jeglicher Straßen und Zivilisation ausgesucht und treffen dann auf zwei Angler!   

Gruß Ingo


----------



## der Oberberger (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Zusammen!

So, nun mal eine Story von mir, so geschehen auf Borkum im letzen Sommer:

Ich hatte es am besagten Tag auf Borkum (Südstrand-Buhnen) mit der Spinnrute auf Wolfsbarsch abgesehen. Es war ein schöner Sommertag und so war noch ein anderer Angler auf der in dem Moment von mir befischten Buhne. Er angelte mit einer Brandungsrute, war eigentlich alles Ok (ja, er trug einen schweren Bootsangelangelanzug im Hochsommer aber naja...)|supergri . Der Angler hohlte nach einiger Zeit seine Rute ein. Doch blieb er plötzlich mit seinem Blei in den Felsen vor der Buhne hängen.... Ich bat ihm an die Felsen für ihn zu betreten da ich sommerlich gekleidet war und mir somit nässe nichts ausmache. So rettete ich ihm seine in den Felsen verhakte Montage. Ich schlug ihm vor doch seine Rute an einer anderen stelle ohne Felsen auszuwerfen. Er wollte davon jedoch nichts wissen und war erneut ander selben stelle aus. Scheinbar eine gute Wahl da seine Rutenspitze nach kurzer Zeit kräftig ausschlug. Ein Wolfsbarsch hatte sich offensichtlich den Wattwurm genommen. Der Angler strahlte während des Drills über beide Ohren da es sich bei dem Wolfsbarsch um ein recht schönes Exemplar handelte. Doch leider kam es wie es kommen musste. |uhoh: Er zog den Fisch mit Paternoster wieder über die Felsen und verhakte sich prompt darin. "*******" rief er und war ganz hilflos. Ich konnte ihm auch nicht mehr helfen und er schnitt seine Montage nach einem verzweifelten Rettungsversuch , der für ihn mit einem nassen Hintern endete,  ab. So war Fisch und Montage verloren. Er warf seine neue Montage erneut an die selbe verfelste stelle....#q . Tja, wer nicht hören kann muss halt mehrmals fühlen. 

Gruss der Oberberger|gutenach


----------



## der Oberberger (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Wo seit ihr denn alle hin? 


Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Guen (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Oberberger

Bin immer da  !Nur steht und fällt für mich dieser Kultthread ,der ja vor einigen Jahren von mir ins Leben gerufen wurde,mit der eigentlichen Zanderangelei von Mai bis Februar  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## der Oberberger (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Guen: Das ist schon klar. Doch fände ich es schade wenn man jetzt mehrere Monate nichts voneinander hören würde.

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Guen (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Oberberger

Is klar ,das soll natürlich auch nicht sein  !Ist nur meine Einstellung speziell zu diesem Thread ,der mir sehr ans Herz gewachsen ist !Hier wird während der Raubfischsaison entspannt über das tägliche Fischen berichtet ,das ist der Thread für mich  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## der Oberberger (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Guen: Klar, wobei man außerhalb der Heißen Zeit rühig mal schmökern kann (geschmökert wurde viel, großes Lob..)! #6 


Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## toddy (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo ihr Ostfrieisen!
Darf ich euch mal nen Nordfrieisenzander zeigen??
War am 2.12.04 an einem Kanal in Nordfriesland auf Gummi ( Kopyto).
6500 gr u. ein bisschen.
Aber ich glaube ihr habt in Ostfriesland noch mehr Möglichkeiten.


----------



## der Oberberger (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ toddy: Respekt! Tolles Bild!#6 

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Guen (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

He Toddy ,klasse Zander  #6 ,freut mich für Dich  #6 !

Gruss Guen


----------



## toddy (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Danke, aber ich durfte auch schon viele von euren klasse Berichten lesen!
Son Thred über NF wäre auch nich gut da unsere Topstellen leider klein sind und die Wollhandkrabben jegliche Naturköderfischerei unichte machen.
Wir sind nur wenige die sich an einer sehr hängerreichen aber guten Stelle in den Wintermonaten versuchen.
Aber seit 1. 2  istc auch bei uns Schonzeit bis 15 6 .
Bei uns war der Durchschnitt in 2004 sehr hoch .
Wenn einer von euch Zanderspezis es mal in der Region an der Dänischen Grenze versuchen möchte kann er sich gern an mich wenden!?
Ich würd auch gern mal an der Elbe oder in einem Ostfriesischem Tief testen.


----------



## Guen (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Toddy

Du bist immer willkommen  :m ,für nette Boardies ist bei mir immer ein Gästebett am See frei !Dein Angebot würde ich natürlich auch gerne mal annehmen !

Gruss Guen


----------



## der Oberberger (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ toddy: Wollt in den nächsten Wochen vielleicht mal mit ein paar Freunden nach Sch-Hol zum Mefo-Angeln (Ok, das gilt hier dem Zander, aber fragen kann man ja mal). Weißt du ob und wo im moment am besten was geht? (falls du Mefo interressiert bist)


Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## IngoSuntken (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ der Oberberger:  #6  Gute Story! Borkum ist zwar nicht weit für mich, aber geangelt habe ich dort noch nie! Werde ich auch nie, da ich das Salzwasserangeln nicht mag (keine Zander)!  :q 
Kennst Du denn Süßwassersee auf der Insel???

@Toddy: Willkommen hier im Ostfriesland-Thread! Natürlich bist Du hier herzlich Willkommen! Wir haben hier zum Glück viele Top-Stellen, aber auch die sind nur solange sicher, wie man auch den Mund hält! Daher ist es ja vollkommen klar, dass man gute Stellen hier nicht nennen sollte! Mache ich ja auch nie!   
Übrigens, schöner Zander!  #6

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Holger (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Toddy

Herzlich Willkommen, und Glückwunsch zu dem absoluten Prachtzander !!!

@ Ingo

Der Süßwassersee auf Borkum? Ob der Oberberger ihn kennt, weiß ich nicht. Aber ich kenne ihn. Ein wahres Schmuckstück namens „Hoppschloot“. Wie man anhand des Wortes Schloot“ (osfriesisch = Graben) vermuten könnte, ist dieser kein Kanal o.ä., sondern ein länglicher See. Die Größe läßt sich schlecht schätzen, 5-6 ha dürfte er etwa haben. Die Zielfische der dortigen Angler sind in erster Linie Aal, Karpfen und Zander. Alle drei Arten wachsen dort zu gewaltigen Exemplaren heran. Da mein Bruder auf Borkum arbeitet, weiß ich einiges über den See, so hält z.B. ein Bekannter meines Bruders den dortigen Aalrekord mit über 7 Pfund. In der selben Nacht fing dieser Angler einen weiteren „Armdicken“ von 5 Pfund !!!! Ich sah die Bilder, was für Schläuche....
Zander wurden bis etwa 15 Pfund dort schon erbeutet, Karpfen von 20 werden regelmäßig, 30-Pfünder nahezu jährlich gefangen. Desweiteren gibt es in dem Gewässer Rotaugen, Brassen, Schleien, Barsche, Hechte. Kann sein, das ich was vergessen habe...
Ich habe mit meinem Bruder bis jetzt zwei mal dort gefischt. Es ist nicht leicht dort, weil der Angeldruck relativ hoch ist. Der Borkumer Angelverein hat eben nur diesen See als Süßwasser, ansonsten gibt es nur das Meeresangeln. Trotzdem kamen wir zum Erfolg und fingen schöne Aale und Zander. Und auch sonst bleibt mein Bruder dort selten Schneider, rundum ein klasse Angelgewässer.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@holger...was für ein See, und das auf einer Insel...aber man sollte die Fische denen lassen die nicht mehr runterkommen ...

Aber wenn es für mich nicht so weit wäre, würde ich auch mal einen Versuch wagen....

Meinst du im März geht der Aal schon....

@toddy...hallo im board


----------



## Holger (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

März is zu früh, weil es halt ein See ist. Zwar nicht besonders tief, aber im März sollte man lieber die kinietiefen Kanäle in Ossi-Land aufsuchen...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@holger...meinte ja auch eure Kanäle....würde dann im März runterkommen....


----------



## der Oberberger (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger: Ja, den kenne ich. Sollen wohl viele Karpfen aber nur wenig Raubfisch (na toll) drin sein. Als ich dort geangel habe habe ich selbst von den Karpfen nichts gemerkt (hatte nur schlechte Köder und das Wetter war mist). So komme ich zu dem Schlss dass der See Landschaftlich zwar recht schön ist (wie fast alles auf Borkum, finde ich), in anglerischer Sicht aber sehr gute Vorbereitung und vor allem Glück zum Fang fordert (hatte ich da beides nicht). Auf Wolfsbarsch  von den Buhnen ist aber Top, hab in einer in einer Urlaubswoche  (je 2 Stunden abends angeln) 4 erwischen können. Die haben wirklich sehr gut geschmeckt. Kann ich also nur empfehlen. Man muss aber darauf achten das das Wasser abends auflaufend ist und das Wetter wirklich ruhig und schön ist damit die Wolfsbarsche in beisslaune kommen. (da hatte ich mal wirklich Glück...|supergri ). 
Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## der Oberberger (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger: Ist dein Bekannter zufälllig ein Herr Hansen? Mit dem hatte ich mal ein nettes Gespräch. #6 

Ja, der Aalrekord von 2001 war das (siehe Blinker). Aal geht auch gut, hab aber nicht Nachts geangelt da der Urlaub nicht nur zum Angeln da war. Auf Zander und Hecht habe ich es auch nicht probiert da mir die Karpfenjagd dort erfolgversprechender schien. Hatte aber wie schon gesagt eine völlig Mangelhafte "mini Grundausstattung" dabei da ich dort mehr Meeresangelinterressiert war. Das Hoppschloot ist sehr schön, aber wie du schon gesagt hast recht schwer zu beangeln. (War nur einen Tag dort, ohne gute Tipps etc.). Aber es stimmt dass da Riesenfische drin sind. Ein Angler berichtete mir dass er alleine im Jahr 2003 200 Pfund Karpfen bis 30 Pfund Stückgewicht gefangen hat. 

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Holger (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ StefanWitteborg

Axo, ich dachte du meinst Borkum. Wenn wir hier konstant üer 7-10 Tage erhöhte Temperaturen ohne Nachtfrost haben, geht es an den kleinen Kanälen los. 

@ Oberberger

Das is ein Bekannter meines Bruders. Aber ich glaube, der heißt Hansen. Frag meinen Bruder mal...


----------



## der Oberberger (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger: Jepp, dann tu das mal. #6 

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## toddy (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger - der Oberberger - Guen.
Danke für die nette Aufnahme in eurem TOP Zanderforum!!
@ Guen Ich will es sehr gerne mal versuchen wenn die Zeit dazu gekommen ist, DANKE!

@ der Oberberger:
Frag mich am besten sehr kurzfristig weil sich Windrichtung u. Temperaturen sehr schnell ändern-noch sind die Wassertemperaturen ein wenig niedrig bei uns.
Doch es werden teils sehr schöne Fische gefangen!!
Ich kenne mich zwischen Langballigau im Süden u. Middelfahrt im Norden ein wenig aus ,jedoch hab auch ich nicht mehr als 2 schöne Meerforellen in einem der letzten Jahre erringen können.
Aber letztes Jahr war schon ganz spannend, immer wenn Ich am wasser war hat immerhin ein Mitangler eine MeFo erwischt!!
Ich versuche es meist in der Fl Förde, um Als oder in der Bucht von Appenrade.
Gruss Toddy


----------



## der Oberberger (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Toddy: Danke für deine Tipps!#6 Ich spielte auch schon mit dem gedanken, wenn es klappt, zur Flensburger Förde zu fahren. Werde dich wenn es so weit ist(wenns denn klappt?) mal wegen der aktuellen Tipps anmailen. 

PS: Bin zwar kein Ostfriese, aber trotzdem danke für die Blumen!|supergri 


Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## IngoSuntken (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ stefanwitteborg: Wie Holger schon sagte! Es geht hier ab Mitte März mit Aal los! Ein eine Woche mit Temperaturen um die +10°C reicht meist! Wenn dazu noch die Sonne scheint, erwärmt sich das Wasser noch schneller! Wir hatten aber auch schon Jahre, in denen es erst ab Anfang April so richtig lief! Warten wir es ab!!!  #6 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Holger (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Genau wie Ingo beschrieben hat: Solche Vorlaufbedingungen und die Schleicher werden wild. Wobei die Beißzeiten noch recht kurz sind, meistens ist es ab 01:00 Uhr schon wieder komplett ruhig. Kleine Aalhaken (10er), kleine Knicki-Posen mit 1,5 bis 3,0 Gramm Tragkraft und als Köder ein halber oder ein drittel Tauwurm, garniert mit 1-2 Maden. Köfis gehen ja eh noch nicht als Köder auf Grund der Raubfisch-Schonzeit. Gute Alternative ist auch ne Tebo-Larve...

Auch immer gerne gemacht an den flachen Kanälen: Knicklichter mit leicht dreckigem Tesafilm abdunkeln, oder rote nehmen (wer's mag, ich hasse die roten).


----------



## der Oberberger (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger: Ihr in Ostfriesland habt es mit dem Aal ja wirklich gut. Bei uns (Hausgewässer) ist Nachtangeln erst ab Juni erlaubt. Na ja, wie steht es denn mit euren durchschnittlichen Fängen pro Nacht? 

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Holger (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Ach, so gut haben wir es auch nicht mehr. Die Zeiten werden auch nicht besser...Was die Stückzahlen betrifft: 
Manchmal hat man richtig gute Nächte, dann wiederum ist trotz optimaler Bedingungen tote Hose. So 3-4 Schleicher hat man im Durchschnitt immer dabei. Manches Mal läßt aber die Größe zu wünschen übrig.

Eine Nacht bleibt mir besonders im Gedächtnis. Wir fischten am Addingaster Tief und fingen die Nacht mit zwei Leuten 16 Aale. Top-Ergebnis, aber keiner der Aale überschritt die 50cm-Marke.Alle in einer Einheitsgröße von etwa 40 – 45 cm. Und das witzige war, das ausnahmslos alle Aale sehr knapp ganz weit vorne gehakt waren und ohne großen Aufwand zurückgesetzt werden konnten. Wir hatten fast keinen Fehlbiß, und trotzdem mußte nicht ein Vorfach abgeschnitten werden.
War total ungewöhnlich, da wir mit relativ kleinen Haken fischten...


----------



## der Oberberger (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger: Ist doch gut. Kannst du noch froh sein. Bei mir im Sauerland sind die Bestände vollkommen eingbrochen. Im Jahre 2003 war das Wetter ja sehr heiß und bedingt dadurch kam es zu einer Seuche. Die Tötete erschreckend viele Aale. Ein befreundeter Angler berichtete mir dass er an der Listertalsperre (benachbartes Gewässer) an manchen Stellen 10 (!) Aale pro Quadratmeter gefunden habe (Obs stimmt? vielleicht). Vor 2003 waren die Aalfänge ziemlich gut. Wir fingen in einer recht gut Nacht pro Person so um die 4 Aale, allerdings waren dass meistens auch Aale von 50 bis 70 cm. Doch jetzt ist alles anders (Seuche|uhoh: ) . In einer guten Nacht fängt jeder mal einen Aal, es lohnt sich also praktisch gar nicht mehr. Ich habe mal von anderen Anglern gehört dass einer von ihnen 2004 54 mal am See war und nur 8 Aale gefangen hat.  Aber man kanns ja nicht ändern. Immerhin hat der bewirtschaftende Verband 2004 (Ruhrverband) ca. 2000 5 bis 7 cm lange Aale eingesetzt. Bei einer Wasserfläche von 700 ha. und einem fantastischen Barschbestand. |supergri 


Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## IngoSuntken (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ der Oberberger: Ich fische nur noch nebenbei beim Köfiangeln auf Zander auf Aal. Aber wenn man etwas konzentrierter anstellt, fängt man öfter mal über 10 Aale pro Nacht. Und wir haben noch einige schöne Kanäle, an denen immer mehrere Aale zwischen 50 und 60cm dabei sind!

@ Holger: Meine Aalrekorde stammen auch aus dem Addingaster und Norder Tief!!! Besonders von Anfang bis Mitte der 90er Jahr fingen wir oft mehr als 20 Aale in der Nacht! Mein Rekord aus 1995 liegt bei 36 Aalen. Damals waren immer unheimlich viele gute Aale bis 70cm auf Köfi dabei! Gelegentlich auch mal ein 80+ Aal! Und dann die ganzen Zander, die wir nachts nebenbei auf Köfi hatten. Eine gewaltige Zeit, die in der Form mit Sicherheit nicht wiederkommt! 
Darf gar nicht dran zurückdenken! 

Deine Montagen sind natürlich top! Feine Posen, kleine Haken! Klar, wer so fischt, ist klar im Vorteil!!! Ich fische ja auch so! Wer Stückzahl und gute Aale haben will, sollte so fischen! 

Wer lieber ein Seil spannt und 40g Blei mit 1er Haken versenkt und all dies noch mit einem Glöckchen versieht, sollte sein Handeln mal überdenken!

Wobei ich die Version mit dem Glöckchen nicht total ausgrenzen will. Mit feiner Schnur, einem Tiroler Hölzl an einer Durchlaufmontage/ am Seitenarm und kleinen Haken, bringt auch das Angeln mit hochgestellter Rute und Glöckchen viele Aale! Wichtig hierbei ist (geht am besten bei wenig/leichtem Wind): Niemals die Schnur voll spannen! Immer etwas lockerer lassen! So hat der Aal nicht sofort Kontakt zur Rute, was ihn sonst schnell abschrecken kann! Er kann noch ein Stück frei ziehen, bevor es klingelt! Wenn dann ein Anhieb folgt, hängen die Aale auch meistens, vorausgesetzt, man verwendet einen kleinen (8er oder 10er) Haken und einen halben oder drittel Tauwurm!

Und diese Nächte, in denen die Haken nur ganz vorm im Maul hängen! Ich kennen sie nur zu gut! Da läßt man die Aale Ewigkeiten beißen und trotzdem schlucken sie nicht! Und sonst schlucken sie den Haken ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken!  |kopfkrat 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Holger (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Früher war hat vieles (nicht alles) besser....Wer damals mit dem heutigen Gerät, Ködern und Wissen fischen würde, der könnte Sternstunden erleben. Aber so ist mittlerweile jeder halbwegs gute Aal ein hart erkämpfter.
So wie der Oberberger die Situation bei sich beschrieben hat, ist sie in Ostfriesland natürlich nicht. Hier kann man, wenn man sich etwas geschickt anstellt, immer noch ganz gute Nächte mit schönen Aalen erleben.
Es wird von vielen Anglern hier über miese Fänge gejammert, da sind aber die Sorte, die Ingo beschrieben hat. Das Problem bei diesen Anglern ist halt, das sie mit ihren Angelknüppeln und 100 Gramm Sargbleien früher auch  gefangen haben und nicht mehr bereit sind, was dazu zu lernen und Alternativen zu fischen. 
Ich fische auf Aal aber nicht generell so, wie in meinem Vorpost beschrieben. An den kleinen Kanälen schon, aber an stehenden Gewässern nehme ich leichte Karpfenruten mit Freilaufrollen, und als Montagen wie schon von Ingo vorgeschlagen, Tiroler Hölzl an einem Casting Boom montiert.
Was auch viel Spaß macht, ist die Feeder-Rute auf Aal eingesetzt, macht mein Kumpel gerne. Will ich vielleicht auch mal ausprobieren. 

@ Ingo
- Nimmst du manchmal auch Wagglerposen an den kleinen Tiefs ?
- Nimmst du für das Aalfischen mono- oder geflochtene Schnüre ?
- Du sagtest, das du beim Zanderangeln mit Köfi auf Aal fischt. Heißt das,
   du legst nur Köfi-Ruten aus (fängt ja eben A & Z), oder legst du dann auch
   Wurmruten aus ?

Gruß - Holger


----------



## der Oberberger (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger und IngoSuntken: Oh ja, ihr habt es wirklich gut. Bei mir ist dieses besonders leichte Aalfischen leider nur begrenzt möhlich da an einer Talsperre meist recht hohe Wurfweiten gefordert sind. Es sei dann man angelt an Steinpackungen mit Köfi, da nehme ich regelmäßig die Knicklichtpose oder aber Waggler (ist meiner Meinung nach eine der besten Posenarten überhaupt) mit Knicklicht. Doch selbst an diesen ehemaligen Hot-Spots sind die fänge heute sehr mau. Vor allem ist das angeln dort sehr mühselig da man um überhaupt angeln zu können steil ablaufende Steilwände begehen muss (wenn man da einmal den halt verliert- platsch...). So kommt es dass ich heute wenn ich mit Blei angle, meistens mit der Feederute und einer sehr feinen Bleimontage (10 Haken) oder sogar einem mit Fischstücken gefüllten Futterkorb fische. So gehts dann wenn man Glück hat schon noch einigermaßen. 


Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## IngoSuntken (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger: Damals habe ich immer nur Rotaugen bis 10cm gefischt! Damit fing man sowohl gute Aale, als auch Zander. Ohne Probleme auch große Zander! Heute ist es so, dass ich auf Zander nur noch Köfis über 15cm Länge fische!
Daher beißen fast keine Aale mehr! Vergangenens Jahr im August hatte noch nen gewaltigen Aal auf nen großen Köfi dran! An der Oberfläche löste er sich! Er hatte wohl keine Chance, den Köfi zu schlucken, aber er hat es wenigstens versucht!
Nebenbei lege ich natürlich Wurmruten aus, um noch ein paar Aale zu fangen! 
Vielleicht teste ich es dieses Jahr mal wieder mit kleineren Köfis auf dicke Raubaale! Was ich mit den großen Köfis verhindern will, ist, dass ich kleine Zander verangel! Dieses schlucken Köfis bis 10cm sofort sehr tief und sind nicht mehr zu retten! Mancher Angler schaute mich schon verwundert an und glaubte, dass ich mit den großen Köfis gute Hechte fangen will! Wenn die wüßten, wie gern Zander große Köfis nehmen!  |rolleyes 

Feederruten sind sehr gut auf Aal einsetzbar! Mein Kumpel Holger macht das auch so! Mit Wagglerposen habe ich es noch nicht versucht! 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Holger (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Oh Mann, das Nachtangeln auf Aal und Zander...wie ich das vermisse! Für mich gibt es wirklich nix geileres, als im Dunkeln eine Knicklichtpose verschwinden zu sehen oder auf einmal von einem piependen Bißanzeiger aufgeschreckt zu werden. Aber ein bißchen werde ich mich noch gedulden müssen....Vielleicht gehe ich am WE mal zum Forellensee, ein paar Salmos ärgern. Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, da es momentan schweinekalt draußen is, die Forellen eh träge sein werden und ich etwas Grippe habe. Und da will ich nicht unbedingt riskieren, vor meinem Geburtstag nächste Woche noch krank zu werden. Na mal sehen, wie ich mich Sonntag fühle und ob ich an den Forellenpuff gehe, ich wünsche euch allen auf jeden Fall ein schönes WE !!! #h


----------



## Holger (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hey, war ja gar nix los hier im Thread !?!

Ich habe mich am Sonntag auf jeden Fall durchgerungen zum Forellen angeln, mein Bruder hat mich begleitet. Um es kurz zu machen, forellentechnisch war es eine Katastrophe. Entweder waren kaum noch welche drin in dem knapp 2 ha großen See, oder sie waren extrem beißunlustig. Wir und die anderen Angler blieben fast durchweg Schneider, nur 1-2 Leute fingen Ihre Ehren-Forelle. Trotz intensivster Bemühungen mit sämtlichen Ködern wie Maden, Würmer, Power Bait, Bienenmaden etc, angeboten schwebend über Grund, geschleppt bekamen wir nur ultravorsichtige Bisse.  #q 
Aber einen Fisch konnte ich doch noch landen: Ich fing, man mag es kaum glauben, einen Stör !!!! Gebissen hat er auf einen Made / Wurm Cocktail, angeboten an der Posenmontage knapp über Grund. Erst dachte ich an ne dicke Forelle, aber als dieser zugegebenermaßen ein wenig merkwürdig aussehende Fisch an die Oberfläche kam, machte ich große Augen. Es wurden in dem See vor ein paar Jahren mal ein paar Störe ausgesetzt, und wie man sieht, geht es Ihnen noch ganz gut. Der Fisch hatte eine Länge von knapp 90 cm und war gut gehakt, so das er wieder zurück gesetzt werden konnte.

Und seinen Kaviar hab ich ihm auch gelassen.... :q


----------



## der Oberberger (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger: Ist doch ein schöner Fang gewesen. Doch wenn man Forellen will ist das Ergebnis natürlich schade. Daher gehe ich nun fast gar nicht mehr zum Teich. Doch bessere Zeiten sind in sicht und daher kann ich nur sagen "was solls". 

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## IngoSuntken (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger: Na, ein 90er Stör ist doch auch ein netter Fisch! Ich hätte das Ding auch zurückgesetzt! Die anderen Angler dort haben doch bestimmt dämlich geguckt beim Zurücksetzen!? Letztes Jahr waren wir auch mal dort! Grausam, was da für Figuren am Werke waren! Vom 100g Blei bis zur 60er Schnur haben wir alles gesehen! Da wir gut fingen und die anderen Angler nicht, rückten sie uns immer näher und kaum war mal Platz, landeten plötzlich fremde Posen dort, wo unsere vorher lagen! Daraufhin haben wir erstmal einige laute Sätze abgelassen! Danach hatten wir wieder etwas Ruhe!  #d 
In einem der kleinen Teiche am Kassenhäuschen sind ja kleine Karpfen bis 10 Pfd.! Gegen Mittag erschien dort ein Mann mit Emder Kennzeichen und packte eine 1,8m Kinder-Steckrute aus dem Kofferraum! Er setzte sich an den Karpfenteich! Kurz darauf besuchten wir ihn. Ich fragte ihn nach der langen Anreise aus Emden! "Bei Emden gibt es schon seit Jahren keine Karpfen mehr! Und außerdem haben die Karpfenangler mit ihren Boilies alles versaut! Die Karpfen nehmen nur noch Boilies, keine anderen Köder mehr!"  :q 
Ich blickte Holger an und verkniff mir das Lachen mit aller Kraft! 
Wir versuchten den Mann mit gutgemeinten Ratschlägen aufzuklären und von den Massen an Karpfen bei Emden zu überzeugen! Ja, wir boten ihm sogar an, ihm im Mai mal zu zeigen, wie leicht man viele und auch gute Karpfen fangen kann! Er ließ nicht von seiner Meinung ab! Für ihn waren wir wohl nur Spinner, die maßlos übertrieben.....! Dabei sagten wir nur die Wahrheit!
Naja, er fing übrigens keinen Karpfen in dem Teich! Seine 30g Hechtpose trieb laufend quer durch den Teich! Er hatte sie unbebleit ausgeworfen!

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Holger (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Wer nicht hören will, muß blechen (und nix fangen)  |supergri 

Von welchem Forellenpuff sprichst du denn? Der, wo wir vergangenes WE waren, is in Wangerland. 

Natürlich musste ich mir beim Releasen durmme Kommentare anhören, kein Wunder, schließlich befand ich mich ja an einer der Hochburgen von Kochtopf-Anglern... :m


----------



## IngoSuntken (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

........Etzel! Dachte, ihr seid dort gewesen!


----------



## Holger (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*



			
				IngoSuntken schrieb:
			
		

> ........Etzel! Dachte, ihr seid dort gewesen!



Nö, wir waren im Wangerland am Forellensee. 

Guckst du hier: www.angelsee-horumersiel.de


----------



## IngoSuntken (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger: Ach so, kenne ich nicht! Gucke mir mal den Link an!


----------



## polli (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Ihr "Ostfriesen".
Ich dachte ich melde mich mal hier in diesem Fred.
Wie der Holger weiss, bin ich im Sommer bei euch in der Ecke.
Zwar eigentlich auch Familienurlaub, aber huch, wie kommt denn die Spinnrute in den Kofferraum?
Wie ich seh geht bei euch ja einiges auf Zander.
Bei uns war der Winter eher bescheiden.
Ich fische an der Saar in Saarbrücken, hatte aber leider nur ein-zweimal Kontakt.
Die Zanderbestände sind da um einiges zurückgegangen.

Also, vorsicht: Ich werde immer mal mitlesen  
Und vielleicht mal mein Dummgebabbel loslassen.
Grüße an euch "Fischköppe"


----------



## Holger (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Polli   Immer gerne gesehen hier, und meistens kann man uns Ostfriesen auch nen Tipp entlocken. Das Klischee der Sturheit von "Nordlichtern" hat das Kabelfernsehen erfunden... :q 

@ Ingo   Wie findste die Seite von dem Forellenpuff ? Evevntuell kennt dein Kumpel Ralf aus Jever den See auch...?


----------



## IngoSuntken (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Polli!: Herzlich Willkommen! Ja, ja, rein zufällig taucht die Spinnrute dann hier auf! Wer hat sie nur in den Wagen gelegt???   

@Holger: Habe mir die Seite angesehen! Sind ja ein paar nette Fische dabei! Darf man da auch mit Gufis angeln???


----------



## Holger (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Klar Ingo, da darfste auch GuFis nehmen. Dort ist eigentlich alles erlaubt, was es an Ködern so gibt. Und etwas dürfte für dich besonders interessant sein: Es sind auch Zander drin ! Vorletztes Jahr wurden einige Satz-Zander von 25-30 cm Länge eingebracht. Aber davor wurden schon Zander der 60 cm-Marke eingesetzt, wieviel die in den 3-4 Jahren wohl zugelegt haben ?
Gezielt angeln tut dort keiner auf Zander, aber man kann Nachtangeln machen. Ich will es dieses Jahr im Frühling dort mal nachts probieren (denn es werden dort viele dicke Aale gecatcht), und so nebenbei ein Rütchen mit nem schönen KöFi könnte ja den einen oder anderen Zander bringen. Versuch macht klug...


----------



## polli (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Danke für den herzlichen Empfang.

Wir Pirmasenser, so sagt man, würden den Nordlichtern in Punkto Sturheit in nix nachstehn.   

Aber sagt mal noch was anderes.
Gestern Abend war Sitzung, und ich hab mich mit einem Unterhalten der schon oft bei euch war. Er sagte dass ich bei vielen Gewässern bei euch zum Fischen (Spinnfischen) den grünen Sportfischernachweis bräuchte, der blaue Jahresfischereischein würde nicht ausreichen.
Stimmt das?
Den grünen hab ich nämlich verloren, und müßte mich da erst drum kümmern
Gruß Polli


----------



## der Oberberger (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ polli: Was meinst du mit "grüner Schein". Ich besitze nur meinen blauen Landesfischereischein NRW und dazu ein Prüfungszeugnis. Was soll dieser Schein sein oder gibt es da bei euch noch Sonderregeln und Scheine?|kopfkrat 


Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Rutilus (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Polli: Ich denke mal mit dem "grünen Schein" ist der Nachweis der bestandenen Fischerprüfung gemeint ? Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, brauchst du den um eine Erlaubnis zum Angeln zu bekommen. Auf dem "grünen Schein" steht bei mir auch:
"Die Fischerprüfung ist gemäß §59 Abs. 1 Nr. 2 des Niedersächsischen Fischereigesetz in Niedersachsen Vorraussetzung für die Erteilung eines Fischereischeins."

...kurzum: ich denke der Jahresfischereischein reicht leider nicht aus...

Gruß, Rutilus


----------



## Holger (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Macht euch mal keine Sorgen, Jungs...wenn ihr hier seid, kriegen wir das schon in den Griff. Zum Einen glaube ich, das der Gerätehändler euch die Karten ohne zu Murren ausstellt. 
Ansonsten muß ich meine "Connections" spielen lassen, die ich zu 1-2 Händlern habe...

PS Ruft mal an unter 04921-25575, das is die Nummer vom BVO. Am Dienstag kriegt ihr da jemanden, dann ist die Geschäftsstelle ganztägig besetzt...


----------



## Rutilus (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Ja, das



> Zum Einen glaube ich, das der Gerätehändler euch die Karten ohne zu Murren ausstellt.



glaube ich allerdings auch  Nur *eigentlich *bräuchte man auch den grünen Schein und damit's nicht doch an so einer Formalität scheitert würde ich ihn wenn möglich mit in den Urlaub nehmen. 

Gruß Rutilus


----------



## der Oberberger (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Rutilus: Also Prüfungszeugnis einpacken (bei mir ist es Blau) und es gibt kein Problem. Man wills mal hoffen (wäre auch komisch wenn nicht, da der BVO solche Sonderregelungen auch nicht erwähnt).


Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## polli (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Rutilus.
Ich würd ihn mitnehmen, wenn ich Volltrottel ihn nicht verschlampert hätte :c  :c .
@all.
Der "Grüne" ist der Sportfischereischein.
Wird bei uns nicht kontrolliert. Als ich vor 20 Jahren den Fischereischein gemacht hat mein Prüfer gesagt: Aufheben, braucht man ab und zu in Bayern.
Der "blaue" ist der Jahresfischereischein.

Mir wurde erklärt, mit dem Blauen dürfe man halt nur an der Küste fischen und stippen und sowas.
Mit dem Grünen dürfe ich erst Spinnfischen?!
Ich werd mich mal die nächste Woche um den "grünen" kümmern, dass das alles Wasserdicht ist  

Ach ja: Danke für die schnelle Bearbeitung


----------



## der Oberberger (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ polli: Naja, in NRW gibt es solche regelungen nicht. Ich habe aber trotzdem mal den BVO angemailt, um genauer infos zu bekommen. Werd mich am Dienstag mal mit der Antwort melden.

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## der Oberberger (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Und das stand im Internet bei der Stadt Wittlich:



*Sonderfischereischein* 

*grüner Schein*​
Neu eingeführt wurde der Sonderfischereischein für Personen, die das sechzehnte Lebensjahr vollendet haben und aufgrund einer körperlichen, geistigen oder psychischen Behinderung keine Fischerprüfung ablegen können. Dieser Personengruppe ist die Ausübung der Fischerei nur in Begleitung eines Fischereischeininhabers erlaubt. 

*Bei der Erteilung des Fischereischeines ist mit der Gebühr für den Fischereischein auch die Fischereiabgabe zu erheben:* 

beim Fünfjahresfischereischeininsgesamt20,50 €​beim Jahresfischereischeininsgesamt5,20 €​beim Jugendfischereischeininsgesamt3,10 €​beim Sonderfischereischeininsgesamt5,20 €​



Also scheinbar ein Schein für Angler mit Behinderungen. 
Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## der Oberberger (1. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

So, jetzt habe ich frische Infos vom BVO. 

Um dort Gastkarten zu bekommen braucht man sein Prüfungszeugnis (egal welche Farbe/Bundesland) und den Jahresfischereischein. Falls das Prüfungszeugniss verloren gegangen ist würde ich mich an die Gemeindeverwaltung oder die Untere Fischereibehörde wenden, die stellen dann ein neues aus. Aber Vorsicht - das kann schon mal länger dauern...

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Holger (11. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

* HochHol * :q 

nix los hier....|kopfkrat wat macht ihr Jungs denn z. Zt alle ?


----------



## der Oberberger (11. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger: Hier ist wirklich lang nichts mehr passiert. Aber was ich mache? Ich hatte mich am Sonntag am Rhein auf Barben aufgemacht. Habe nichts gefangen und noch nicht einmal einen Biss gehabt. Ging aber allen anderen Anglern dort auch so. War aber trotzdem ein schöner Tag aber leider noch zu kalt. Ab dem 16.3 ist die Seeforelle (auch Bachforelle) wieder frei. Dann geht es bei mir wieder langsam los. Wie ist es bei euch in Ostfriesland im Moment so? Wie ist das Wetter die letzte Zeit über?

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Holger (11. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Nasskalt und stürmisch. Aber ab nächste Woche soll ja der Frühling Einzug halten in Deutschland, bin mal gespannt. Meinen ersten "Aal-Einsatz" möchte ich eigentlich noch im März wagen. Aber dazu muß es konstant über einen Zeitraum von mind. 10 Tagen mal Temperaturen geben, die bei 8-15 Grad liegen, damit die flachen Gräben sich erwärmen.

Und ruckzuck isses wieder Mai, und die Räuber sind ihre Schonzeit los. Hast du schon Termine, wann du hier sein wirst? Dann könnte man sich Gedanken machen, wann wir mal zusammen losziehen wollen auf "Gevatter Hecht" !?!?


----------



## der Oberberger (11. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger: Gut passt mir das Fronleichnahm-Wochenende und das Wochenende davor. Hab gerade keinen Kalender zur hand - daher keine Datumsangaben. Hast du dann Zeit?

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Guen (11. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Ingo und ich werden am nächsten Wochenende wohl mal zum Rhein fahren  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## der Oberberger (11. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Guen: Wo soll es denn hingehen? 


Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Guen (12. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Oberberger

Weiss ich nicht ,haben nen "Guide"   !Er wollte eigentlich nach Holland rüber ,aber Ingo und ich haben ,im Gegensatz zu den beiden letzten Jahren,noch keine Vergunning !

Gruss Guen


----------



## der Oberberger (12. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Guen: Dann solls doch sicher auf Zander und co. gehen - oder? "Dort wo der Rhein zum Waal wird"?:q 


Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## just_a_placebo (12. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Guen hat den 666stehn Post :r 
:m


----------



## Guen (12. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@just a placebo

666 The Number of the Beast  :r  :r  :r  !

Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen  !


@Oberberger
Klar ,es geht auf Zander !


Gruss Guen


----------



## der Oberberger (12. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Guen: Dann past mit dem Hochwasser auf, die kleineren Flüsse in meiner Umgebung treten schon über die Ufer (Regen/Schneefälle und Schneeschmelze nächste Woche). Das könnte gerade am Rhein Probleme geben. Es gibt aber auch Tage an denen das Hochwasser sich als segenreich erweist.....:q 


Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## just_a_placebo (12. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Passt ja zu deinem Headbanging-Avatar ;>


----------



## der Oberberger (12. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ placebo: Was meinst du damit?


Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Guen (12. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@just a placebo

So ist es  :q !

Gruss Guen


----------



## just_a_placebo (13. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Ich meinte Guens Bildchen mit der Kreatur die da mit dem Kopf so wackelt...  in Fachkreisen auch als Headbanging bekannt.


----------



## Holger (14. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Guen + IngoSuntken

Dann wünsch ich euch zweien viel Spaß und Erfolg am Rhein. Werde wahrscheinlich Ende März auch noch an den Mittellandkanal fahren, dort ist der Zander noch frei. Der Kanal ist sicher nicht so erfolgsversprechend wie der Rhein oder unsere ostfriesischen Gewässer, aber der Bestand is ganz ordentlich.

@ der Oberberger

Generell steht an den von dir genannten Tagen nix besonderes bei mir an, sprich ich habe Zeit. Worauf wir dann angeln wollen (Hecht, Zander, Aal) ist dir überlassen. Aber so wie ich dich verstanden habe, wolltest du ja in erster Linie die "Spinne schwingen". #6


----------



## der Oberberger (14. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger: Wie du schon sagtest, ich bin Anhänger der Spinn-Fraktion. Wobei ich aber auch allen anderen Angelartren offen stehe. Daher denke ich dass du entscheiden solltest, was das beste ist (ich denk mal auf Hecht und Zander).


Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## stefanwitteborg (15. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@guen+ingo: Ja, mit dem Hochwasser werdet ihr Probleme bekommen...unsere geliebte Lippe mündet bei Wesel in den Rhein, und sie hat richtig viel Wasser! In welche Ecke wollt ihr denn, bin früher immer bei Wesel und Kalkar gewesen...wenn der Wasserstand paßt werdet ihr viel Spaß haben....
@holger...sag mal Besceid wenn du auf Aal losziehst...komme dann wahrscheinlich auch...
greetz Stefan


----------



## Holger (16. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ der Oberberger

Klar, dann ziehen wir mit der Spinne los. An den kleinen Kanälen sollten wir mit Spinner oder Wobbler nicht lange ohne Fisch bleiben. Die Kanäle, die ich dir per PN genannt habe, sind alle exzellent mit Hecht besetzt. Und wenn wir auf Zander wollen, auch da gibt’s hier genug Möglichkeiten....

@ StefanWitteborg

Wenn’s geht, würde ich am liebsten noch im März los. Aber das wird knapp...Die Temperaturen liegen jetzt endlich knapp unter/über 10 Grad, aber dieses Wetter muß sich erst mal konstant halten und nachts darf es eigentlich nicht mehr frieren. Denke, so spätestens die 2. Aprilwoche geht es los. Aber bis jetzt bin ich auch optimistisch, das der Aal noch im März "lüppt".

Also, wenn du Anfang April runter nach Ostfriesland kommst, dann sollten die Schleicher eigentlich schon beißlustig sein, so daß einem gemeinsamen Ansitz nichts im Wege steht...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (16. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@holger: sag mal Bescheid wenn du was von Aalfängen bei euch hörst...dann mache ich reise reise....

@Ingo: Fahrt ihr dieses oder nächstes Jahr wieder nach Hitra...habe jetzt gebucht...05.06. bis 12.06. mal sehen was geht...grins


----------



## der Oberberger (16. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Stefanwitteborg: Was oder wo ist Hitra?|kopfkrat 

@ Holger: Mal schauen, was geht..|supergri 

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Acki (16. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin @Oberberger wenn Du nach Norden kommst melde dich bei mir#6Greetz Acki


----------



## der Oberberger (16. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Acki: Meld mich dann per PN.#6 

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Holger (17. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*



			
				der Oberberger schrieb:
			
		

> @ Stefanwitteborg: Was oder wo ist Hitra?|kopfkrat
> 
> @ Holger: Mal schauen, was geht..|supergri
> 
> Gruss der Oberberger


 
@ der Oberberger

Doch, da wird schon einiges gehen...der Hecht auf jeden Fall. Wie es mit den Zandern ausschaut, mal gucken, wie "ermüdet" die Jungs aus dem Laichgeschäft rauskommen.

@ Acki

Fischt du eigentlich nur am Norder Tief auf Zander und Hecht? Und dann immer vom Boot aus....?


----------



## Acki (17. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moinsen :m @Holger nein ich Angel nicht nur vom Boot auch wenn das besser ist,zum Karpfenangeln geh ich lieber ans Ufer.In den Sommermonaten bin ich lieber auf der Nordsee Aale fangen,da geht einfach mehr als im Kanal.Die andern Gewässer des Bvo befische ich gelegentlich auch wenns die Zeit zuläst!#6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@deroberberger: Hitra ist eine Insel in Mittelnorwegen


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ingo...bist du im April auch beim Aalansitz dabei?


----------



## der Oberberger (18. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger: Ich bin da recht zuversichtlich... 


@ stefanwitteborg: Danke für die Info!

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Tierfreund (18. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Guen & Ingo: Wenn ihr zurück seid, dann erzählt ihr doch sicher, wie es war .... oder?


----------



## Guen (18. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Klar  |wavey: !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Holger (21. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

So Leute, gestern war ich zur Einstimmung / Abwechslung noch mal wieder zum Forellenpuff. Dieses Mal habe ich zwar keinen Stör gefangen, dafür aber doch einige Forellen, die dem Powerbait nicht widerstehen konnten.

Es ist jetzt endlich Frühling, und so langsam kann man die Ruten wieder aus dem Keller kramen (meine waren da gar nich drin) :q 

Am Ostersamstag steht ein Ausflug mit einem Kumpel Tim aus Schortens zum Mittellandkanal bei Lübbecke an. Tim kommt gebürtig von da und wir wollen unser Glück auf Zander probieren, die dort noch bis Ende März frei sind.

Abends geht es dann per Auto wieder zurück und wir werden "zu Hause" mal die Aale antesten bei einem seiner Vereinsgewässer nähe Schortens. Ein ganz flacher, dicht bewachsener Kanal, der Tim in der Vergangenheit schon den einen oder anderen strammen Schleicher bescherte.

Was geht bei euch angeltechnisch so? Ingo / Guen, wie war es am Rhein ?


----------



## IngoSuntken (21. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Leute!

Wo, wir sind zurück vom Rhein und es war wirklich gut! Die Sonne schien, der Himmel war blau und die Zander hatten sich wirklich sehr gut versteckt! So gut, dass wir nichts fingen!  |supergri 
Das Hochwasser ließ die Buhnen nicht ans Tageslicht kommen. So konnten wir diese Top-Stellen nicht richtig befischen! Aber wie gesagt, es war ein tolles Wochenende in einer interessanten Umgebung!  #6 
Ich hätte gern mehr berichtet! 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Tierfreund (21. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Ingo - ich hätte auch gern mehr gehört |supergri . Aber tolles Wetter und Sonne hat ja auch mal was  #6 .


----------



## Guen (21. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Tja ,leider ging nix ,aber so ist das eben  #c  :q !

Gruss Guen


@Ingo
Schickst mir mal Bilder ?


----------



## IngoSuntken (21. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ GUEN: mache ich gleich!


----------



## Guen (21. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

#6 Danke  #6 

Gruss Guen


----------



## Holger (29. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

 

Hier mal ein Angelbericht vom WE:

Mein Kumpel Tim und ich hatten uns für den Ostersamstag einen Allround-Angeltag vorngenommen. Erst sollte es an den Mittellandkanal in Lübbecke (NRW) mit Gummi auf Zander & Co. gehen, und gegen Abend wollten wir wieder heimwärts fahren und in heimischen Gewässern den ersten Aalansitz 2005 wagen, nachdem die Temperaturen der letzten Wochen ja doch recht konstant gut waren.

Um 07:00 morgens las ich Tim in Schortens auf, um dann gemeinsam Richtung Lübbecke zu fahren. Es war sehr nebelig, und so brauchten wir gute 2 Stunden bis wir am Zielort eintrafen. Dort lösten wir schnell die Tageskarte für den Mittellandkanal und fuhren anschließend Richtung Industriehafen Lübbecke. Wir machten die ersten Würfe, als plötzlich ein kleineres Boot zum Anleger fuhr. Wir beobachteten das Treiben und identifizierten das Boot als Wasserschutzpolizei. Na okay, die wollen uns bestimmt kontrollieren...wir also den Polizisten entgegen gelaufen und holten die Angelscheine raus. Aber darum ging es gar nicht. Die Polizisten wollten nämlich meinen Führer- und Fahrzeugschein sehen, weil ich auf ein Gelände gefahren war, wohin ich nicht durfte. Und für mein "Fehlverhalten" durfte ich 15 EURO berappen....Na, der Tag fing toll an....Und so ging es auch erst mal weiter. Nach der Polizeikontrolle wechselten wir den Platz, aber auch dort bekamen wir keine Bisse. Es war wie verhext....Ein letzter Versuch an neuer Stelle beim Schiffswendebecken in Getmold, doch auch hier war der Wurm drin. Kurzum, nicht ein Biß in 5 Stunden ! Wir waren vorgewarnt worden, das die Zanderfänge dort z. Zt. mies sind. Aber was probiert man nicht alles, wenn man hot auf das Zanderfischen ist und in Ostfriesland Schonzeit herrscht....

Also als Schneider ab nach Hause....Bei Tim angekommen schnell einen Tee getrunken und die Spinn- gegen die Aalruten getauscht. Ab ging es zu einem flachen Graben (80 cm tief) in Schortens. Der Graben ist etwa 6 Meter breit und ist sehr bewachsen. Gegen 18:45 waren die Ruten mit 2 Gramm-Posen bestückt und ausgeworfen. Als Köder dienten Tauwurmstückchen an 10er Aalhaken.

Und wir hatten ordentlich Bisse zwischen 19:45 Uhr und 21:45 Uhr. Zwar waren die Bisse teilweise noch sehr verhalten, aber wir konnten 3 Schleicher (alles Breitköpfe) von 52, 58 und 66 cm landen. Und als Beifang noch 2 Brassen (eine kleine und eine schöne von 48 cm). 

Um Schlag 21:45 hörten die Bisse auf, so daß wir um 22:15 Uhr einpackten. Und zwar sehr zufrieden, denn der Saisonstart auf Aal war gut....


----------



## Guen (29. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Holger ,Respekt vor Eurem Einsatz  #6 ,ich hoffe Ihr habt des angeln genossen  #h !

Gruss Guen


----------



## IngoSuntken (30. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger: Dachte immer, ich wäre verrückt!  Ja, bei unserem Start direkt bei uns in Südbrookmerland gab es 4 Aale (alle um die 40cm, immerhin) am Do. und bei Emden dann nochmals 3 Aale (55 - 60cm) am Freitag! War auch ganz nett! 
Und dazu etliche Brassen, die teilweise extrem dick waren. Voller Laich eben.......! 

Habe noch eine traurige Geschichte auf Lager: Das Groothuser Tief in der Krummhörn war immer eines meiner liebsten Aalgewässer! Schmal, sehr flach und voller Aal! Der Schnitt war auch sehr hoch! Viele Aale von 50cm bis 65cm waren dabei! Nun berichtete vor einiger Zeit ein Mitarbeiter des NLWK, dass er und seine beiden Kumpel in der Krummhörn einen Kanal ausgebaggert haben und dabei über 300 Aale nebenbei aus dem ausgebaggerten Schlamm gesammelt und mitgenommen haben! Zitat: "Zwei von uns arbeiten immer und einer sammelt Aale ein!" 
Und tatsächlich! Mein Kumpel Holger war dort letzte Woche und das Groothuser Tief ist ausgebaggert! Klar, es sind mit Sicherheit auch sehr viele Aale entkommen, aber schade ist es doch, dass niemand etwas gegen dieses "Aalsammler" unternimmt!

Als vor ca. 10 Jahren der Ringkanal in Südbrookmerland ausgebaggert wurde, wurden auch Kübel voller Fisch abtransportiert! Und das mitten im Winter! 
Ich werde mich wohl mal an den B.V.O. wenden in den nächsten Tagen......!

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Rutilus (30. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Ingo: Das ist ja ein Ding |gr: Bin mal echt gespannt, was der BVO dazu sagt bzw. daraufhin unternimmt....

Gruß - Rutilus


----------



## Holger (30. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Guen

Jep, das Angeln habe ich in vollen Zügen genossen. Als begeisterter Aalangler konnte ich es kaum abwarten, endlich wieder auf die Schlängler zu fischen. Auch wenn ich am Anfang noch skeptisch war, bin ich mit dem Ergebnis letztlich mehr als zufrieden. Am Donnerstag werde ich es in den Abendstunden wohl noch mal wieder probieren (Abelitz-Kanal), weil ich am Wochenende leider nicht dazu komme. Muß nämlich am Samstag nach Wolfsburg, den kommenden deutschen Fußball-Meister anfeuern....:q 



@ Ingo

Mach da auf jeden Fall was !!! Die Story is ja noch krasser wie das Zander-Reißen am Norder Tief ! Wenn ich sowas höre, brennen echt alle Sicherungen bei mir durch !!! :r #t 

Der Aalbestand ist leider mittlerweile alles andere als gut, und wenn dann solche Vollpfosten auch noch Raubbau betreiben, gehört das bestraft. Anstatt dort ihre Arbeit zu verrichten, plündern die Aalbestände....:v 

Sprech mal bitte mit dem BVO. #6


----------



## Guen (31. März 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Holger

Schalke spielt am Samstag nicht in Wolfsburg  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Holger (1. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*



			
				Guen schrieb:
			
		

> @Holger
> 
> Schalke spielt am Samstag nicht in Wolfsburg  !
> 
> Gruss Guen


 

Wenn die "Unaussprechlichen" weiter so artig sind, lassen wir Sie vielleicht mal 5 Minuten statt nur 4 Minuten (wie 2001) Meister sein...:q 

Guen, mal wieder was on topic:
Wo hast du deine Lunker City-Köder gekauft? Haste die bestellt...?
Ich will unbedingt welche von den Grubs und den Saltshakern haben. Die Dinger haben super Laufeigenschaften und echt fängig aussehende Farben.


----------



## Guen (1. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Holger ,eigentlich müsste ich ja meine Gladbacher zum Meisterfavoriten erklären  ,aber irgentwie habe ich das Gefühl daß das eng wird  |supergri !

Ja ,die Lunkers habe ich ,werde mir im Mai auch noch welche dazu bestellen ,können uns dann ja kurzschliessen  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Holger (4. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Guen

Aber nicht vergessen...:q Wir bestellen uns die dann halt zusammen, will auf jeden Fall was von Lunker haben. Wenn's so weit is, einfach kurz Bescheid geben...#6 

PS Der Meister war doch in WOB !!! :q  


@ Ingo

1.) Haste dem BVO Bescheid gegeben wegen der Sache mit dem NLWK ??

2.) Warste schon mal wieder unterwegs in Sachen Aalangeln ?


----------



## IngoSuntken (4. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Holger: Dienstag ist beim B.V.O. Sprechstunde! Dann rufe ich an!

Aale gab es am Wochenende! War mit meinem Kumpel Holger am Sa. und So. unterwegs! Beide Male hatten wir 12 Aale! Sa. bis 60cm, 4 gute Aale und der Rest um die 40cm, Brataale halt......! Und gestern hatten wir wieder 12 Aale bis 60cm. 3 waren sehr klein (ca. 25cm). der Rest um die 40cm und einen 50er und einen 60er hatte ich noch! 
Will nachher mal ein Foto reinsetzen!

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## jottweebee (4. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Ingo was ist los??

Im neuen BVO-Mitteilungsheft bist du gar nicht abgebildet!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Jürgen WB


----------



## der Oberberger (4. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Was hat es mit diesem Mitteilungsheft auf sich? 

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Holger (5. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Ingo

Klasse Sache...beide Male 12 Aale. Dann fing die Saison für dich und Holger ja bestens an. Glückwunsch zu den schönen Schleichern. Habt ihr die ganze Nacht gefischt oder nur die ersten Stunden nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit? Würde mich interessieren, weil die Aale im Frühjahr eigentlich ja noch recht kurze Beißphasen haben....

Zu der Sache mit dem BVO: Hab mir schon gedacht, das du auf den Dienstag wartest. Ich hoffe, es kommt zumindest was dabei rum und jemand vom BVO nimmt sich der Sache an.|kopfkrat 

Übrigens, in der Kiese Tannenhausen werden seit 2 Wochen viele und gute Forellen gefangen. Durchschnittsgröße liegt bei 40-45 cm, aber auch einige größere zwischen 4 – 6 Pfund wurden gefangen. Falls du es mal versuchen willst.... 

@ der Oberberger 

das sogenannte BVO-Mitteilungsblatt ist unsere regelmäßig erscheinende Vereinszeitschrift. Diese ist recht umfangreich und du findest darin Berichte von Versammlungen, Terminkalender des Vereins, Gewässe-Nachrichten, Berichte von Gewässerobmännern, Besatznachrichten etc. Und vor allem kann man dort was ganz interessantes sehen, nämlich die dicksten Jahresfänge (manchmal mit Foto). Und da der gute Ingo regelmäßig dicke Fische auf die Schuppen legt, ist er quasi ein Stammgast im Mitteilungsblatt geworden. :q #6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Bei uns läuft der Aal recht schleppend an, das beste waren 3 Stück von 20.00 - 23.00!
Dann muß ich euch ja mal besuchen...ist ja echt traurig mit dem Krummhörner Tief...bin auch mal gespannt was dabei raus kommt...

greetz Stefan


----------



## IngoSuntken (5. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ jwb: Stimmt, habe die letzten guten Fische aus 2004 auch nicht angemeldet! 

@ holger: Wir habe jeweils von nach 20 Uhr bis ca. Mitternacht gefischt! Also nicht lange! Die Aale beißen eigentlich, wie immer um diese Jahreszeit, nach 21 Uhr. Besser gesagt, richtig gut erst ab 22 Uhr! Und was natürlich unumgänglich ist: 2g Posen und kleine Haken mit 1/4 eines Tauwurms. Wir trafen am Sa. schon wieder Angler mir Bojen und Tauwurmbündeln auf nem großen Haken! :-(  Aber die knocken sich halt immer selber aus........!

@ stefan: Ja, hier läuft es recht gut! Aber ein kleiner Kälteeinbruch soll bevorstehen! Daher könnte es die nächste Zeit schlechter werden!

Gruß Ingo!

P.S.: Das Bild ist vom WE und von echt schlechter Qualität! Zeigt aber ein paar der besten Aale!


----------



## jottweebee (5. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Ingo

Ich habe den Sachverhalt mit den Aalen im Groothuser Tief dem 2. Vorsitzenden des BVO gemailt. Ich hoffe, dass dies so nicht vom BVO hingenommen wird. Für mich besteht der Verdacht der Fischwilderei, so dass Maßnahmen eingeleitet werden müssen.


----------



## IngoSuntken (5. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ jottweebee: Leider kommt dieses unschöne Ereignis schon seit Jahren vor! Was die Mitarbeiter des NLWK so an Aal räuchern ist schon gewaltig!  
Zudem ist es nicht gut, dass diese Kanäle immer in der kalten Jahreszeit ausgebaggert werden! Viele Fische ruhen dann im Schlamm. Als vor einigen Jahren der Ringkanal ausgebaggert wurde, haben Anwohner eimerweise Fische, besonders Aale und Schleien abtransportiert! Das Ausbaggern geschah damals auch in der Winterzeit! 
Auch am Loquader Tief wurde vor zwei Jahren gebaggert! Was geschah da wohl?

Nun ja, ein Problem ist natürlich, dass die Baggerarbeiten vor der Brut -und Setzzeit der Vögel usw. beendet sein muß! Daher werden diese Arbeiten in den Winter verlegt! 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (7. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ingo...ja der Kälteeinbruch hat bei uns heute nacht auch eingesetzt...und jetzt haben wir Sturm....naja so ist das eben....werde es morgen nochmal versuchen...eventl. komme ich Anfang Mai für ein paar Tage hoch...

greetz Stefan


----------



## IngoSuntken (7. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ stefan: Ja, hier ist es auch kälter jetzt! Wir waren gestern aber nochmals los. In Sturm und Regen fingen wir in gut drei Stunden immerhin 5 nette Aale, alles so +/- 50cm! Viele Fehlbisse kamen hinzu! Ein Hammerbiss brachte meine Klingelrute zum Halbkreis, doch als ich an der Rute war, hing der (wahrscheinlich) sehr schöne Aal in einem Hindernis fest! Konnte ihn nicht lösen.......! 

Der Mai ist natürlich eine gute Wahl! Dann stehen uns wieder alle Türen offen! Besonders die zu den Zanderstellen.....! 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Holger (8. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Ingo
Da habt ihr gestern ja noch mal gut nachgelegt mit den 3 Aalen. Schade, das der dicke Aal (es war ja zu 99% einer) sich in einem Hindernis festgesetzt hatte. Aber das machen die Burschen nun mal gern. Letztes Jahr hatte ich einen 70er Breitkopf in der Kiese auf Köfi, der sich sofort nach dem Biß festgesetzt hatte. Nach einer 3/4 Stunde verließ ihn die Kraft und er ließ sich landen. Manchmal hat man das Glück, manchmal nicht. Hoffentlich haben wir es heut Abend, dann steht ein neuer Versuch an. Meinen Pessimismus wegen dem miesen Wetter hast du mit dem schönen Fang gestern ja was gegen gesetzt. Vielleicht geht ja heut abend was an dem Tief, wo Tim und ich letzte Woche die 3 schönen Breitköpfe hatten....


----------



## der Oberberger (8. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger: Laut Karte liegt Schortens im Jeverland. Sind dies überhaupt noch BVO-Gewässer? Sind eigentlich alle flachen Kanäle zum Aal-Angeln geeignet? Hab davon gehört dass besonders die Einflüsse von kleinen Entwässerungskanälen gut sein sollen. Was hältst du von diesem "Tipp"?


Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Holger (11. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ der Oberberger

Ja, der Tipp mit den Entwässerungsgräben ist gut. Es gibt hier eine Vielzahl von solchen Gewässern, auch aaltechnisch wird einem in Ostfriesland einiges geboten. Schortens liegt tatsächlich im Jeverland, und die dortigen Gewässer werden zum Einen vom Angelsportverein Jever und zum Anderen vom Sportfischerverein Wilhelmshaven bewirtschaftet. Mein Kumpel ist im Sfv Wilhelmshaven Mitglied, und wenn wir bei ihm fischen, besorg ich mir immer ne Tageskarte für die dortigen Gewässer. Bis jetzt habe ich dort aber keine Gewässer entdeckt, die man nicht auch unter BVO-Gewässern wieder findet...Besser fängt man in Schortens auch nicht ! :q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ingo: sehen uns Anfang Mai....werde definitiv ein paar Tage Urlaub bei euch machen....und dann gehts rund...grins...war letzte Woche mal Forellenangeln...4 Großforellen mit insgesamt 11 kg und noch zwei pfündige...alles vom Forellenhof Overesch...eine Top-Adresse...Natursee mit ca. 800 m Länge und 300 m Breite und 12m tief....
Gibt es eigentlich auch bei euch so große Forellenseen....?


----------



## Holger (12. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Etzel ist doch ziemlich groß. So 12 ha hat der Forellensee auch, denke ich. Is ne gute Anlage mit schönen Forellen, auch Großforellen mit Gewichten bis 8 kg.


@ Ingo Oder versehe ich mich da jetzt mit der Größe vom See in Etzel ??? #c |rolleyes


----------



## IngoSuntken (13. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger: Da liegst du wohl fast richtig! Ich sage mal, irgendwo zwischen 8 und 12 ha liegt die Größe des Sees in Etzel! Der Bestand ist sehr gut! Neben den zahlreichen Forellen kann man viele und auch gute Störe fangen. Ein Bekannter hatte schon mehrmals zwei gute Störe in der der Nacht! Fische über 30 Pfund sind nicht selten! Sehr gute Aale fängt man auch nachts und es gibt einen Bestand an Großkarpfen! Und wenn ich Großkarpfen sage, meine ich auch gute Fische über 30 Pfund! Kenner wissen, dass ein Karpfen von fast 60 Pfd. seine Bahnen schwimmt in Etzel! Zudem gibt es dort einen bekannten weißen Karpfen, der auch über 40 Pfd. haben soll. Natürlich gibt es noch andere gute Karpfen dort! Ein Altbestand des Vorbesitzers! Ein wahres Monster wurde leider getötet letztes Jahr! Er wurde von einer Frau gefangen und abgeschlagen! Das Bild kann man sich auch im Kassenhäuschen am See ansehen! Laut Besitzer soll dieser Mega-Fisch über 60 Pfund wiegen! Das halte ich für übertrieben, aber deutlich über 40 Pfd. hat er mit Sicherheit! 
Ja, und dann sind da auch noch sehr schöne Waller!
Jetzt könnte man denken, ich kenne mich etwas aus dort!? Weit gefehlt! Ich war einmal dort und das hat mir auch gereicht! Man trifft an den B.V.O.-Gewässern ja schon so manche weltfremden Kreaturen, die mit simplem Mitteln und abenteurlichen Geschichten aus dem Nähkästchen auf Gleichgesinnte warten, die ihnen ihr Anglerlatein vielleicht glauben, aber dort.........! Wer dort regelmäßig angelt, wird dort viele Inhaber der großen Angel-Latinums finden................! 
Ein Bekannter angelt oft in Etzel! Und er hat nicht selten über 10 Forellen! 
Ja, und in Tannenhausen wird momentan ja auch gut gefangen! Holger erwähnte es ja bereits hier vor einer Weile! Das ist dann dort kein Forellenpuff, sondern ein schöner Kiessee! Und die Fischereirechte hat der B.V.O.! 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Holger (13. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Tja, unsere Kiese in Tannenhausen. Ingo, du kannst dir echt nicht vorstellen, was dort momentan los ist. Nach der Arbeit mach ich meist mit meiner Freundin noch nen Spaziergang um den See. Und seit einigen Wochen siehst du da jeden Abend noch zig Angler am Wasser, möchte gar nicht wissen wieviel Leute da tagsüber so fischen. Und gefangen wird seit ner guten Woche sehr mies bis gar nicht...Hab mich Sonntag selbst davon überzeugt und hatte nicht einen Biß in 4 Stunden. Es sind auch schon viele der besetzten Forellen wieder rausgefangen worden.

Wenigstens bin ich von einem Fischereiaufseher kontrolliert worden am Sonntag nachmittag. Finde ich gut, das die dort aufpassen...Werd es evtl. morgen in den Abendstunden nochmal auf die Regenbogner probieren, bin mir aber auch noch nicht sicher. Hab nämlich aus sicherer Quelle gehört, das die Jugendgruppe dort morgen ein Angeln veranstaltet, und auf so viele Kiddies am Wasser hab ich keinen Nerv...:q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (14. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ingo...nettes Bild in der Angelwoche...bald wird Ostfriesland überrannt...wer macht denn das Guiding? Der Wessels?


----------



## IngoSuntken (14. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ stefan: Keine Ahnung! Guiding? Muß morgen mal in die ANGEL WOCHE schauen! Habe jedenfalls nichts mit Wessels oder so abgemacht oder davon gehört!?????
Und von Guidings halte ich ............, denk dir den Rest!   

Übrigens, als Guiding sehe ich nicht das kollegiale, gemeinschaftliche Angeln unter AB-Mitglieder! Das finde ich gut und das macht Spaß!!!!!!

Werde morgen mal zum Kiosk gehen und mir ein Bild von der ANGEL WOCHE verschaffen!?

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Holger (15. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Ingo

Habe mir auch mal die Angel-Woche geholt. Nettes Bild von dir, netter Zander !!! Und der Bericht klingt auch ganz interessant. Aber ob uns deshalb die restliche deutsche Angelwelt die Bude einrennt und nach Ostfriesland pilgert, glaub ich eher nicht. Kann ich auch gut mit leben...bleibt mehr Fisch für uns ! :q 

Deinem Post entnehme ich, das du wohl die Angelwoche sonst nicht liest ? Ich selber auch kaum, ist für mich die "BILD" unter den Angelzeitschriften....Naja, es geht nix über die "Raubfisch", mein persönlicher "favourite".#6 

Ach so, gestern habe ich es von 17:30 Uhr bis 20:15 auf Forellen an der Kiese probiert. Im Endergebnis hatte ich 2 Stück auf Powerbait, eine normale von 40 cm und eine richtig schöne "Wuchtbrumme" von 59 cm und geschätzen 5 Pfund....

Warum gucken einen andere Angler nur beim Forellen releasen immer an, als wenn man vom Mars kommt....? ;+ |uhoh:


----------



## IngoSuntken (15. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger: Weil die Fleischgier stärker ist, als die Vernunft! 
Habe es nicht mehr geschafft, ne Angel Woche zu kaufen! Richtig, es ist die BILD des Angeln! Zudem viel Werbung und gehaltlose Artikel!  |gaehn:  
Wenn, dann kaufe ich nur gelegentlich den Blinker oder auch den Raubfisch! 
Aber man muß immer wieder erkennen: Das Rad kann man nicht neu erfinden und daher treten die Angelzeitschriften auf der Stelle, was die Berichte angeht!

Übrigens: Ne 59er Forelle ist ja schon ein nettes Ding! Super!


----------



## Holger (15. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

"Die Fleischgier ist stärker als die Vernunft"...Wahre Worte, aber das dies nicht nur bei Forellen der Fall ist, wissen wir ja. Alles was in Muttis Küche zu verwenden ist, kriegt von den meisten Anglern in Ostfriesland nach dem Landgang sofort was über den Schädel....man kann’s kaum ändern !!!  

Was die Angelzeitschriften betrifft, gebe ich dir auch Recht. Wie du schon sagtest, alles wiederholt sich. Manchmal hat man ne neue Ausgabe vor sich, liest nen Artikel und denkt, man hat ein déja` vue Erlebnis. |kopfkrat 

Alles schon mal dagewesen, nur neu formuliert und mit anderen Bildern versehen...#d


----------



## Timmey (15. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin Moin!

Da mein Name ja hier nun schon einige male durch Kollege Holger gefallen ist, wollte ich dies nun endlich mal Anlass nutzen mich Aktiv hier an dieser netten Runde aktiv zu beteiligen!
Zu meiner Person: Ich heiße Tim, bin 22 Jahre alt, komme aus Schortens und bin begeisterter Raubfischangler. Meine Vorlieben liegen dabei ganz eindeutig bei Zander und Aal! Das meißte davon wisst ihr ja schon, da Holger ja schon fast meine ganze "Lebensgeschichte" hier ausgeplaudert hat....  !
Ich hoffe, dass ihr mich freundlich aufnehmt und natürlich auf interessante Diskussionen!

Mfg Tim


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ingo....und? Schon mehr in Erfahrung gebracht? 

NOCH 11 TAGE 

Dann geht es wieder los........

Könnt ihr es auch kaum erwarten?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Holger (19. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Timmey

Moin und welcome on the Board !!! Das du dich hier doch noch eingeloggt hast....|wavey: 

@ StefanWitteborg

Kann es echt kaum noch erwarten !!! Dieses "magische" Datum 01.Mai hat sich so fest bei mir eingebrannt, und hey, es sind tatsächlich nur noch 11 Tage. Die kriegen wir auch noch rum!


----------



## IngoSuntken (19. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Timmey: Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen! 

@ Stefan: Ich habe mir gestern die Angel Woche gekauft! Ist ja doch nicht schlimm, der Artikel! Dachte, es würde sich um ein Guiding-Angebot handeln! Ich erkenne da aber nichts Schlimmes! Artikel dieser Art gab es ja schon oft über Ostfriesland! Und die haben auch keine Pilgerfahrten ausgelöst! 
Also, netter Bericht! Keine Gefahr für Zander & Co.! 

Ja, der 1. Mai naht! Mal sehen, was dann so läuft!?
Ist immer ne schwierige Sache, die Zander dann zu finden und zu fangen! Kein Vergleich zum Herbst.........! 
Meistens fange ich im Mai mit Abstand mehr Zander auf Köfi, als auf Gufi! Zudem weiß man auch nie, ob die Jungs schon mit dem Laichgeschäft/der Brutpflege durch sind! Man sollte es nicht so machen, wie einige Spezis, die mit ihren Booten im Mai regelmäßig die Zander in guten Mengen an den Laichplätzen fangen! :-( Naja, das Problem ist eigentlich, dass die Schonzeit für den Zander genau einen Monat zu kurz ist! Die Haupt-Laichzeit ist nun mal der Mai! 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@timmey....herzlich willkommen....

@holger: bei uns ist ab 01.05. nur der Hecht frei....aber auch nicht schlimm....grins

@ingo: meinte ja auch nicht das der Artikel schlimm ist...hat die Touristinformation den in Auftrag gegeben? Weißt du denn wer das Guiding machen soll?
Müßten mal nen Termin für den Mai machen...will dann 4-5 Tage zu euch kommen...wann paßt es euch ( Holger + Ingo )

Habe mir die letzte Woche ne Schleienstelle  an einem Baggersee angelegt....gestern konnte ich eine schöne 45er erwischen....morgen startet der nächste Versuch, und dann mit Bildern...hoffe ich...grins

Gruß Stefan


----------



## IngoSuntken (19. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ stefan: Nur an den Wochenenden................! Sind ja zwei lange WEs dabei!!! (Himmelfahrt und Pfingsten)!


----------



## Holger (19. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ StefanWitteborg

Schleien...? Herrliche Fische...und ne 45er is schon eine sehr Gute !!! Quasi jedes Jahr nehme ich mir vor, es mal gezielt auf die Tincas zu probieren, aber irgendwie bleibt es dabei ! #c 

Also, ich habe ab dem 04. bis zum 17. Mai Urlaub, allerdings bin ich vom 10. bis 12. außerhalb der Landesgrenzen Ostfrieslands. Vielleicht das Pfingstwochenende (13.+14.+15.+16.) ??? Ingo, wie sieht es da bei dir aus ?


----------



## IngoSuntken (19. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger: Muß mal sehen! Das sehen wir dann ja! Wir kriegen da schon was hin! 
 #6 

Tincas?: Kein Problem! Damit habe ich bis vor einigen Jahre oft die Schonzeit etwas versüßt! Kenne so einige Kanäle, in denen man leicht mal mehrere dicke Schleien in wenigen Stunden fangen kann! Bei Bedarf kann man das sogar sehr gut um diese Zeit mal morgens machen! (März/April/Mai)!
Sehr einfach ist das im Voßbargkanal! In Richtung Möbel Buss liegt man da sehr gut! ;-) Aber auch im Fehntjer Tief kenne ich sehr gut Stellen, ebenso bei uns im Abelitz-Moordorf-Kanal in Georgsheil!

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## der Oberberger (19. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ all: Auf den 1. Mai freuen sich wohl die meisten Raubfischangler in Deutschland. #6 

@ Holger und Ingo: Schleien habt ihr auch noch! Dazu in solchen größen! werden die Tincas vom BVO besetzt? An meinem Hausgewässer wurden seit Jahren keine Tincas mehr gesehen. Die Waller laben sich an dem neuen Besatz jedes Jahr wie verrückt. 

@ Holger: Hab mir mal im Internet Bilder vom Abelitz-Moordorf-Kanal angeschaut. Der Kanal ist in einigen Bereichen ja richtig breit. Wird er von Tannhausen in Richtung Abelitz hin größer oder umgekehrt? Ach ja, heißen die von ihm Abgehenden Kleinkanäle in Richtung Victorbur und nach Münkeboe auch noch A-M-K?

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## IngoSuntken (19. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ der Oberberger: Ja klar! Sogar richtig gute Schleien! Die Bestände sind teilweise sehr gut! Es gibt aber bestimmte Kanäle in denen man sie leicht fangen kann! In vielen Kanälen ist es auch schwer! Wenn Bedarf besteht, kannst es ja mal versuchen, wenn du hier bist! Ich werde dann auch mal wieder für einen Tag zum Schleienangler! 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Holger (20. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ der Oberberger

Du informierst dich ja schon recht fleißig....Hast aber Recht, der Kanal wird in Richtung Moordorf und weiter etwas breiter. Hier in Tannenhausen sind es durchschnittlich 5 Meter, weiter hoch auch mal das doppelte. Guet Hechtchancen hast du aber überall. Die Abzweigungen in Moordorf heißen teilweise anders, da müsste ich mal auf die Gewässerkarte schauen. der Ringkanal geht da glaub ich ab. Aber genaueres weiß Ingo bestimmt....?

Wann bist du denn jetzt genau hier zwecks gemeinsames Fischen ???


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ingo+holger...ja muß mal sehen wann unser Haus nicht vermietet ist...aber Pfingsten ist schon eine gute Wahl....habe im Marscher Tief, meist im Abzweig zum Pumpwerk auch schon schöne Schleien gefangen...


----------



## Timmey (22. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin!

Puh, endlich ist Wochenende! Heute abend wollen Holger und ich mal wieder den Aalen nachstellen!:q  Dieses mal bei ihm! Gewässer wird ein kleiner Kanal nähe Aurich werdenl Das Wetter ist zwar nicht so optimal, aber wir werden ja sehen was pasiert! Ich berichte morgen mal ob was gegangen ist! DRÜCKT UNS DIE DAUMEN!

Mfg Tim


----------



## IngoSuntken (22. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Timmey: Wünsche euch viel Glück! Und zieht euch warm an!

Ich habe heute Urlaub und so war ich gestern mit meinem Kumpel Holger, der ebenfalls Urlaub hat heute, nach fast zwei Wochen wieder mal am Wasser! Wir hatte uns einen netten Kanal in der Nähe von Wirdum ausgeguckt! Eine 100%-Stelle, an der mein Opa und ich schon seit Ende der 80er Jahre immer viele und gute Aale fangen! Es galt nun, Holger von dieser Stelle zu überzeugen, denn er wollte lieber an andere Top-Stellen! 
Naja, nach vielen Brassen, extem großen Rotaugen und Barschen, die bis etwa 21 Uhr ihr Unwesen trieben, landete ein 55er Aal gegen 21.15Uhr im Eimer! Es sollte der kleinste Aal bleiben............! 
Dann kam der Frost und nach kurzer Zeit war wirklich alles mit einer Eisschicht überzogen! Brrrr, waren die Angelruten kalt...........!
Irgendwann dann hatte Holger einen Biss auf eine Wurm/Hühnerherz-Kombi und wir brauchten erstmalig den Kescher.............! Ein gewaltiger Aal.........!
Eine halbe Stunde später wieder ein Biss auf diese Kombination und wieder sollte der Kescher zum Einsatz kommen..........!
Der Abend endete zwar nur mit drei Aalen, aber der große Eimer war mit den gefangenen Aalen mehr als voll...........! Alles Raubaale mit extrem breiten und riesigen Köpfen und richtig fetten Bäuchen.........! 
So, und Fotos???
Ich hatte meine Digicam nicht dabei! Holger hat Handy-Fotos gemacht! Mal sehen, ob er mir die irgendwie zuspielen kann in nächster Zeit!?

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## der Oberberger (22. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Holger und Timmey: Viel Glück und Petri Heil!

@ Holger: Bin über Fronleichnam da. Könnten dann einen Termin festmachen. Ja, ja, meine Info-Wut...   Hatte halt nur schon öftes das Erlebnis das ich wichtige Details über die Angelmöglichkeiten im Urlaub nicht wusste und ich mich dann geärgert habe das man hätte mehr machen können....:c .

@ IngoSuntken: Echt ein super Fang! 

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Timmey (23. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Ingo: Petri! Dann hat sich das ja bei euch trotz des Frostes gelohnt! Wie lang waren die beiden Aale denn?


Moin!

Wie versprochen nun mein Bericht von Holger und meiner gestrigen Tour! Geangelt haben wir an einer Kreutzung eines Entwässerungsgraben nähe Esens! Angefangen haben wir gegen 20.30 und geendet hat das Ganze gegen 00.00 Uhr! Jetzt zum eigentlichen Angeln: Der Abend begann gleich mit einigen sehr vorsichtigen Bissen bei mir, ob es Aale waren "how knows"? Dann etwa gegen 21.30 Uhr der erste bessere Biss bei Holger und ein 60er Breitkopf (Köder: ein Stück von einem Tauwurm) kommt zum Vorschein! Danach Totentanz! Zum Schluß hatten wir noch einige Zupfer, aber nichts was man hätte verwerten können! Gegen 00.00 Uhr haben wir dann schließlich auch eingepackt>Pflicht zur Gesunderhaltung, denn es war trotz Thermoanzug alles andere als warm!
Es kann nur besser werden....

....bis denn dann; Gruß Tim!


----------



## der Oberberger (23. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Timmey: Esens? Sind doch gar keine BVO-Gewässer mehr. War es ein Graben des Angelsportvereins Esens? Kennst du vielleicht den Namen des Gewässers? Naja, jeder Tag ist Jagdtag, aber nich immer Fangtag (wobei der 60er Breitkopf ja eigentlich ein guter Fang war ). So, morgen werde ich wohl mal wieder Spinnen gehen, mal schauen was die Seefos machen....


Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Timmey (24. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ der oberberger 
 Richtig, das Gewässer ist kein BVO-Gewässer! Es ist in privatem Besitz. Mit dem Namen des Gewässers kann ich leider nicht dienen!

Mfg Tim


----------



## Holger (25. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Der Breitkopf vom Freitag war 66 cm lang, aber für die Größe nach meiner Empfindung etwas zu schmal...

Wohl nicht zu vergleichen mit den dickbäuchigen Schlangen, die Ingo+Holger gecatcht haben...:q Glückwunsch nochmal, Ingo ! #6 

@ Oberberger

Am 26.05. (ein Donnerstag) also ? Wenn wir dann mal zusammen losziehen wollen, müssten wir das entweder an dem Do. oder am Freitag, am Samstag sieht es schlecht aus. Oder natürlich der Sonntag....bin da flexibel !  

Der Kanal in Nähe Esens ist kein BVO-Gewässer, sondern ist an privat verpachtet. Mit dem Namen kann ich leider auch nicht dienen, versuch den mal rauszukriegen. Könnte ich dir ja vielleicht auch mal zeigen, wenn du hier bist.


----------



## IngoSuntken (28. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ all: Langsam läuft dieser Thread jetzt aus! Ich denke, wenn die ersten Zander im Mai gefangen sind, sollte man dann einen neuen hier eröffnen! 

Gestern war ich allein los (drei Tage Urlaub) und versuchte es mal wieder auf Aal. Das Wetter war genial. Recht windig und später gab es auch noch leichte Strömung! Es kamen fünf Aale an Land: 56, 55, 52, 45 und 40cm. Trotz des netten Fanges war ich ein wenig sauer, denn es hätten ca. 15 Aale werden müssen. Sie bissen aber sehr verhalten. Nach 10m abgezogener Schnur kam die Pose wieder hoch, oder sie hingen kurz nach dem Anhieb und lösten sich dann wieder, trotz 8er Haken und 1/3 vom Tauwurm! Spürbar gute Fisch waren dabei. Der Hammer war ein Biss, der meine Klingelrute, mit der ich das andere Ufer befischte, nahezu zum Halbkreis brachte. Ich gab noch einige Male Schnur nach über die Rollenbremse und als der Aal erneut hart einstieg, schlug ich an! Doch nichts hing am Haken, der jedoch komplett vom Tauwurm befreit war! :-( Egal, ich kommen wieder.......!  #h 

Bis bald!
Ingo!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (28. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ingo...da kann man nichts machen...aber 5 schöne Aale zum Räuchern sind doch auch was...will morgen nochmal den Aalen nachstellen...und am Sonntag den Hechten....

greetz und bis bald in Ostfriesland und im neuen Tread Zander in Ostfriesland 4...


----------



## Rutilus (28. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Ingo: Ähnlich wie Dir ging es mir vorgestern abend, im Gegensatz zu Dir konnte ich allerdings nicht einen einzigen Aaal landen. Gute Bisse an ganz feinem Geschirr, Anhieb und dann nix dran & Wurm ab. Nicht zum Aushalten !!
Ich begleiche die offene Rechnung dann nächste Woche...1 Woche Urlaub...

Man liest sich in "Zander in Ostfriesland 4" - Bis denne - Rutilus


----------



## John Doe12 (29. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Ingo


Wir fangen im Moment ganz ordentlich in einigen unserer schönen Kanäle.
Diese Woche hatten wir ca 10 Räucheraale alle ab 55cm und ein paar Braatale.
Bissen alle sehr gut auf Wattwürmer.
Aktuelle Fangberichte kannst du auf unserer HP nachlesen.
Sonntag geht es ertmal Gummifischen und ab Mittag in den Emder Hafen.
Gruß
Martin


----------



## IngoSuntken (30. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo!

So, dies ist aber jetzt der letzte Bericht hier von mir in diesem Thread! 
Gestern konnte ich meinen Kumpel Holger aktivieren und so sollte es bis Mitternacht auf Aal gehen! Das Wetter war anfangs gut, doch später waren wir urpötzlich in dichten Nebel eingehüllt, der aus Richtung Nordsee zu uns rüberkam! :-(
Naja, es begann gegen 22 Uhr mit den Aalen und bis kurz nach Mitternacht hatte ich dann 10 Schleicher von 42cm bis 53cm und Holger leider nur zwei Aale, aber zwei gute....!
So, das klingt nach einem tollen Abend!  #d .........weit gefehlt!
Am Mittwoch hatte ich noch meine Ruhe vor den Viechern, aber gestern waren sie da! Aber richtig.......,.........Wollhandkrabben!
Unsere Stühle nutzen wir den ganzen Abend nicht, denn wir hatten Bisse am laufenden Band. Wir waren sogar so sehr in Bewegung, dass ich gegen 23 Uhr bei etwa 8°C meine Jacke und Weste auszog, weil es mir zu warm wurde....!
Blanke Haken im Minutentakt und gelegentlich mal ein Aal. 
Aber das ist Sport,..... Angelsport........!

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Tierfreund (30. April 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hey Ingo + all,

freue mich auch schon auf die anstehende Saisson auch wenn diese bei uns hier erst in einem Monat beginnt. Vor allem freue ich mich auf Zander in Ostfriesland 4 und hoffentlich viele schöne Berichte und auch eigene Erlebnisse von und an den "geilen" Gewässern Ostfrieslands.

Petri für die schon reichlichen Aale! Ich ging nach meiner ersten Sitzung vor ca. zwei Wochen als Schneider nach Hause. Bin mir aber ganz sicher, daß sich dies noch ändern wird.

Also -- auf ein schönes und erfolgreiches Angeljahr `05.


----------



## IngoSuntken (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Tierfreund: Wir sehen uns!  #6  Freue mich schon!


Hier mal ein Pic vom letzten Freitag!

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Holger (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

War am WE auch 2 mal los. Mit dem ersten Zander zum Saisonauftakt ist es leider nix geworden...Als Trost gab es ein paar schöne Aale.

Samstag Abend erwischten wir deren 5, 3 Stück zwischen 40 und 46 cm auf Wurm, einen 60er sowie einen 65er auf Köfi. Gestern Abend probierte ich es ebenfalls, lediglich einen Aal von knapp 50 cm konnte ich auf Wurmköder überlisten. Tatort war ein Kanal in der Nähe von Loppersum....


----------



## John Doe12 (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo

Das mit den Zandern ging uns nicht anders nichts.
Aber dafür haben wir noch ein paar Schollen und einen kleinen Aal ca.45cm im Emder Hafen fangen können.
Gruß
Martin


----------



## Holger (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*



			
				972631 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Das mit den Zandern ging uns nicht anders nichts.
> Aber dafür haben wir noch ein paar Schollen und einen kleinen Aal ca.45cm im Emder Hafen fangen können.
> ...


 
Na immerhin. Vielleicht sind die Zander noch etwas "träge"...?
Meine Köfis wollten Sie jedenfalls nicht, die Aale dafür umso mehr...


----------



## IngoSuntken (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ all: Tja, mit den Zandern war es auch bei uns nichts! Holger hatte einen Biss auf Gufi, sonst war gar nichts los. Unter normalen Umständen hätten wir an den von uns befischten Stellen bestimmt einige Zander gefangen, aber gestern verließ uns schon früh die Lust! 1. Wir waren hundemüde 2. Wir haben uns totgeschwitzt 3. der Wetterumschwung mit der dadurch verbundenen Wärme setze bestimmt nicht nur den Menschen zu........

Ich sammelte auch heute bei der Arbeit Infos von anderen Anglern (und das sind viele bei VW)! Das Ergebnis: Gestern war ein mieser Angeltag, nicht nur bei den Raubfischen!
Sogar eine Friedfischgrupee, die gestern zum Stippangeln verabredet war, fing fast nichts..........! Und das heißt schon was! 

Ich werde mich die nächsten Wochen wieder intensiv auf Aal spezialisieren. Hatte die Schleicher einige Jahre fast nie befischt, sondern immer nur den Karpfen nachgestellt! Karpfen war mal.........!!!

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Sancho (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

hi zusammen,

ich bin von donnerstag bis sonntag in ostfriesland und will in der jümme, jümmesee (ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob der so heißt:q), und in einem altarm in der nähe der jümme angeln. ich denke überwiegend spinnfischen auf hecht, zander und barsch. wäre nett wenn ihr ein paar tips für mich habt. 
danke

ingo


----------



## Sancho (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

...


----------



## der Oberberger (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

So, da bin ich wieder! Hab im Moment Ärger mit dem Rechner:c . Daher keine Antwort..

@ Holger: Der Donnerstag pass mir gut! Hast du da Zeit?. Bringe den Rechner morgen zu Spezi... Werde daher wohl erst in zwei, drei Tagen antworten können! 

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## IngoSuntken (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ sancho: Würde dir gern Ratschläge geben, aber dieser Teil von Ostfriesland ist nicht mein Angelgebiet! 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@sancho...da habe ich auch noch nicht geangelt...aber versuch es doch mal speziell im PLZ-Tread! 

@ingo...läuft es bei euch im moment auch so schlecht mit den Raubfischen? Also in der Lippe ist noch kein vernünftiger Hecht gefangen worden. Hatte auf illex einen 30er und einen 50er....das wars...werde später nochmal einen Versuch starten

greetz Stefan


----------



## Holger (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*



			
				der Oberberger schrieb:
			
		

> So, da bin ich wieder! Hab im Moment Ärger mit dem Rechner:c . Daher keine Antwort..
> 
> @ Holger: Der Donnerstag pass mir gut! Hast du da Zeit?. Bringe den Rechner morgen zu Spezi... Werde daher wohl erst in zwei, drei Tagen antworten können!
> 
> Gruss der Oberberger


 
Der Donnerstag is okay. Allerdings muß ich erst arbeiten, was bedeutet, das wir erst in den Abendstunden (so ab 17 Uhr) loslegen können. Aber die sind neben den Morgenstunden ja auch meist am ergiebigsten. :q 

Hast du dir schon ein Gewässer ausgesucht, welches du gern mit mir befischen willst? Soll es mehr auf Hecht oder mehr auf Zander gehen..?


----------



## dosco (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

hi sancho,
noch in hessen oder schon auf dem weg?
hätte da kurzfristig interesse mitzufahren.
war bislang in der nähe emden (goßes meer, knockster tief, usw.).


sonst wer lust einen kurzentschlossenen "spinner" aus hessen durch die kanäle/seen auf der zanderjagt zu leiten...?



gruß,
udo (ebenfalls hessen)


----------



## Knobbes (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@IngoSuntken,
wieviel aale waren das auf deinm Bild mit dem gelben Eimer?
>Glückwunsch noch zum fang.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## hans (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo war gestern am ems-jade kanal beim mittelhaus habe nicht mal einen zupfer bekommen, 5 tage vorher an der kieskuhle tannenhausen erster wurf gleich ein biss  leider wieder abgegangen 3 wurf wieder kontakt auch weg dann überhaubt nichts mehr, die kuhle scheint überangelt zu sein.


----------



## köderfischer (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Leute!

Da Ihr euch ja alle recht gut an den Gewässern im Großraum Emden auskennt brauche ich mal ein paar Infos von euch. 
Ich möchte über Pfingsten gerne am Knockster Tief angeln, da es für mich 450km Anfahrt sind hätte ich gerne gewusst ob im Moment gut gefangen wird (oder überhaupt) und ob der Zander bei euch auch noch Schonzeit hat.
Kommt man überhaupt mit dem Auto (wenigstens zum ausladen) nah ans Wasser dran oder muß man kilometerlang schleppen zu vernünftigen Stellen?
Danke für eure hoffentlich vielen Antworten,

Gruß an alle Pfingstangler


----------



## Timmey (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@köderfischer

Dat hat sich wohl jemand von dem Bericht aus der Angelwoche verleiten lassen... !
Ich bin zwar nicht im BVO, aber in einem Nachbarverein(SFV Wilhelmshaven) und bin auch öfters mal an ostfriesischen Gewässern unterwegs.
Also der Zander ist dort, wie bei uns, seit dem 01.05. wieder frei!!! Somit wäre ja schon mal das Wichtigste geklärt. Stellen kann ich dir keine Verraten, da ich dort meistens selber durch meinen Kumpel der vor Ort wohnt geguidet werde. Ich denke aber mal das Ingo Suntken dir da sicher weiterhelfen kann.
Zu den derzeitigen Fängen: Der Zander macht sich z.Z. noch ein bißchen rar. Wenn was beißt sind es meißt kleinere. Dafür läuft der Aal schon recht gut
und die Hechte sind auch schon bissig(meist aber kleinere).
(Die Infos bzgl. der Fänge basieren auf eigenen Erfahrungen und auf das was mir von anderen Angler zugetragen wurde!)
Hoffe dir ein wenig geholfen zu haben!

Mfg Tim


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@köderfischer....das knockster tief ist im Endbereich, also der letzte kilometer vor dem Sieltor für dich am Besten, schon etwas tiefer...und man kann eigentlich immer was fangen...solltest dich aber eventl. auf Wolllandkrabben einstellen...ganz schön lästig! Weißt du schon wo du deine Angelkarten herbekommst? 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## köderfischer (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Danke für die Antworten Leute!
Ich weiss leider noch nicht wo ich die Karten herbekomme. Hab etwas von einem Zoofachgeschäft gehört.. 
Könnt ihr mir noch ein paar Tips geben bezüglich Montagen usw.. ?
Wenn das da so flach ist scheinen mir Posenmontagen angebracht zu sein?
Ich habe mit so flachen Gewässern leider noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht, fische hier bei mir Hauptsächlich in den Baggerseen rund um Paderborn und die  sind bedeutend tiefer..
Wie ist denn die Bodenbeschaffenheit? Ich denke eher schlammig so das ein Grundblei schnell einsinkt oder liege ich da falsch?
Bekommt man denn Köderfische ohne großen Aufwand vor Ort gestippt?
Habe auch Interesse an den anderen Gewässern, was kann man denn ncoh so empfehlen ohne zwingend ein Boot zu brauchen?
So viele Fragen.. ;+

Danke für eure Infos


----------



## köderfischer (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Stefanwitteborg
Der Hecht auf deinem Foto kommt nicht zufällig aus der Lippe?
Kenne da nämlich eine stelle (soweit ich das erkennen kann) die unter einer Straße herführt (keine Ahnung welche aber auf dem Land :q) an der haben wir schöne Barsche gefangen letzten Sommer, die sieht wenn das Foto mich nicht täuscht genauso aus.

Gruß


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@köderfischer...der Hecht kommt aus der Lippe...grins...gefangen im Januar...eventl. meinen wir die gleiche Stelle...
Wo gehst du denn sonst bei euch angeln..? Wohnst ja nicht soweit weg? Also wenn du noch fragen zu den ostfriesischen Gewässern hast kann ich dir gerne behilflich sein...fahre seit 25 jahren in die Gegend....

greetz Stefan


----------



## köderfischer (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@ Stefanwitteborg

PN für dich.
Das Angebot mit den Infos nehm ich doch gerne an 

Gruß


----------



## Pickerfan (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=745736#post745736 War vieleicht die falsche Seite aber vieleicht schaut ihr mal rein und helft mir noch ein wenig.
Danke
Carsten


----------



## Tierfreund (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Ingo, Guen,... wat ist denn los mit euch? Mir brennt es in den Fingern  - bloß ich darf noch nicht und von euch ist noch kein einziger Zanderfang gemeldet. Wo bleibt Zander in Ostfriesland 4???????


----------



## Guen (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Hendrik ,ich lege bald los ,kann sich nur noch um Tage handeln  ,ich fische immer erst ab Ende Mai/Anfang Juni auf Zander  !

Gruss Guen

PS.Ein Nachbar zeigte mir gestern einen 77er Zander  !


----------



## Tierfreund (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Guen,

na das ist doch mal ein Lebenszeichen  |wavey: . Ziel erreicht #h. Herzlichen Gruß!


----------



## Kimble (16. April 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moinsen !
Bin auch wohl einen von den Neuen hier ! |wavey: 
Werd euch jetzt auch mal in Tannenhausen besuchen kommen !
Dem ASV hage gehört ja nun die Mitte und da kann man da ja auch mal schauen ! Hoffe ja mal auf gute Nachbbarschaft ! :m 
Probiert ihrs da auch manchmal mit Forellen ? (Wo s  hier doch um Zander geht...  ) Naja ich werds einfach mal versuchen...
Mal schauen was der See so bringt ! Ich meine auch so mit den anderen Fischlein ! Ist doch alles auch so neu und aufregend ! *gg*
Man sieht sich am Wasser !
MfG
Oki


----------



## Holger (18. April 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*



			
				Kimble schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen !
> Bin auch wohl einen von den Neuen hier ! |wavey:
> Werd euch jetzt auch mal in Tannenhausen besuchen kommen !
> Dem ASV hage gehört ja nun die Mitte und da kann man da ja auch mal schauen ! Hoffe ja mal auf gute Nachbbarschaft ! :m
> ...


 
Moin Kimble !!!

Tja, die "Mitte ist gut".... Vom gesamten Kiessee hat der ASV Hage ja recht wenig gepachtet, sind nur so 150-200 Meter Uferstrecke.....da der Teil, den Hage bekommen hat bis vor kurzem unzugänglich war wegen Uferbewuchs (Büsche+Bäume), der jetzt komplett abgeholzt war, kann ich dir über die Fänge in eurem Bereich wenig sagen.

Ich angel aber öfter an der Kiese auf Forellen, meist so April / Mai (dieses Jahr bisher noch nicht). Läuft eigentlich sehr gut dort mit Wasserkugel / Sbirolino und Power Bait.

Ich denke, die werden auch im ASV Hage Bereich beissen, obwohl Sie vom BVO besetzt wurden.... 

Ansonsten solltest du es ab Mai unbedingt auf Hecht probieren, die Kiese hat einen hervorragenden Bestand und Fische über 1 Meter werden jedes Jahr einige gefangen. Zander ist auch ganz gut drin, ich kenne da ein paar Top Stellen die ich für mich behalte...das "Hager Ufer" gehört aber eher nicht dazu. :q 
Desweiteren kannst du super Aal fangen ab Ende Mai, ich denke grad auf eurer Seite müsste es durch den Bewuchs gut laufen....#6


----------



## Kimble (18. April 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Erstmal danke für die Antwort ! #6 
Die haben da aber ja echt ziemlich was abgeholzt ! Ganz schön ungewohnt wenn man das mit vorher vergleicht ! Aber sonst wäre das ja auch echt schlecht mit dem Angeln da !
Ich hoffe ja mal das ich euch dann nicht alle Forellen wegangel ! *lach*
Aber die Lümmel halten sich ja auch einfach nicht an Grenzen !
Ne , mal im ernst , ich wollte es wohl mal versuchen , aber in unserer Satzung haben die noch Schonzeit bis Ende April (Eigentlich witzig dass die schon mit drin standen ohne dass wir n Gewässer hatten in dem welche drin waren !)
Naja , aber wenns soweit is , Sbirolinos und Powerbait hab ich schon besorgt , dann kanns so los gehen ! *freu*
Heute werd ich s mal auf Aal versuchen in Tannenhausen !
Zumindest wenns nicht ganz so dolle pieselt ! |kopfkrat Vielleicht hab ich ja trotz der noch frühen Jahreszeit Glück !
Aber du brauchst denn ja mal keine Angst haben , dass wir euch eure Topstellen streitig machen ! Wir gucken euch dann aus der Ferne beim Fischelanden zu ! :c Alles weitere wird sich denn ja zeigen ! Brauch ich wenigstens nicht den ganzen See nach guten Stellen absuchen !:m 
MfG
Kimble


----------



## Holger (19. April 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hast es auf Aal probiert ???? Wenn ja, wie war es denn ????

Meinen Erfahrungen nach müsste das Wasser des Sees noch viel zu kalt sein. Such dir lieber flache Gräben in eurem Verein, das Wasser ist wärmer und die Aale fressen dort schon. Aal fängt erst ab Juni an zu laufen in Tannenhausen, sind meine Erfahrungen von 15 Jahren. :q 
Die Kiese Tannenhausen ist ja quasi mein Hausgewässer, wohne 1,5 km davon entfernt. Muß aber sagen, das ich mit dem See nie so richtig "warm" geworden bin. Is halt extrem schwierig zu beangeln dort, man braucht viel Sitzfleisch und muß sich auskennen. Dafür ist die Chance auf einen Kapitalen aber riesig dort.


----------



## Kimble (20. April 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Ja , ich war mal los , aber ich hätte es mir auch selber denken können ! #q 
Aber wenn mal unbedingt wieder los will !  
Nun warte ich dann aber erstmal bis ich die Maibaumnachwehen überstanden habe und dann gehts gleich am 1. Mai los zum Forellen angeln ! 
Jedenfalls ist gar nichts passiert ! Die Feuerwehr hatte wohl Spas mit ihrem Motorboot und als es noch hell war standen dauernd Leute hinter einem :
"Schon was gefangen ?" Und der erste als ich noch nicht mal ne Rute im Wasser hatte ! #d 
da sind unsere anderen Gewässer doch ruhiger !
Kommst du direkt aus Aurich ? Wo gehst du denn immer angeln ?
Ich geh eigentlich auch meistens irgendwo an Tief zum Aal angeln...
Naja , aber damit warte ich dann erstmal noch ein bissel !


----------



## Holger (20. April 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Wohne direkt in Tannenhausen, allerdings nur noch 1 Woche. Bin grad beim Umzug, geht aber nicht weit, nur nach Sandhorst...|supergri 

An dem Abend war ich spazieren am See, bin allerdings nicht ganz rum gelaufen, sonst hätten wir uns mittlerweile schon persönlich kennen gelernt. Hab das Motorboot der FW nämlich auch gesehen, normal darfste auf der Kiese gar keinen Motor benutzen, und nach ner Übrung sah das nich aus, so wie die am Lachen waren.....Sackgesichter, so was finde ich dämlich, dermaßen Unruhe auf dem Wasser zu verbreiten, wenn man mit Fullspeed übers Wasser donnert.

Wir können gerne auch mal zusammen an der Kiese angeln, wie gesagt, kenn mich da mittlerweile doch recht gut aus. Müssten dann aber genau an der Abschnittsgrenze BVO / ASV Hage angeln, jeder mit seinen Ruten auf der richtigen Seite....


----------



## Kimble (20. April 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Ich schiebe jetzt mal einfach meine nicht vorhanden Fänge ganz locker auf das nervige Schlauchboot ! :g Die haben da aber echt einiges an Ausdauer bewiesen ! Immer wenn ich dachte nu is vorbei sind die da wieder rumgeeiert... Was auch immer die da geübt haben mögen.... |gr: 
Wärste man noch etwas weiter rumgekommen... |wavey: 
Aber können gerne mal zusammen losgehen ! Kann ich dann ja nur von profitieren...  Aber alleine schon wegen dem Bild dass das dann da abgibt !
Am besten noch n Absperrband dazwischen , damit es keine Grenzkonflikte gibt ! *lach*
Dann biste aber ja man nicht weit gekommen ! Die Strecke Sandhorst <-> Tannenhausen is ja nun nicht so riesig !  Sonst ist die Klimaumstellung aber ja auch so groß... :q


----------



## Holger (21. April 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Ich seh ja grad erst, du kommst aus Schweindorf.....da hast es ja auch nich wirklich weit bis nach Tannenhausen. Ja, weit war der Umzug nicht, aber trotzdem aufwendig...von Hotel Mama gehts jetzt in die gemeinsame Bude mit Freundin.......:q 

Klar, gehen wir demnächst mal zusammen los. Ich glaube, so all zu eng sollten wir das mit den Grenzen nicht sehen....  Liegt ne Rute mal 5 Meter zu weit rechts, is auch nicht schlimm....wir kriegen das sicher hin die Tage, ab Mai bin ich wieder einsatzfähig. Aber wie schon eingangs erwähnt, vor Mitte / Ende Mai braucht man an der Kiese nicht auf Aal anzusitzen.....n'bisserl Zeit ham wa noch...|rolleyes


----------



## Kimble (24. April 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Ja Schweindorf geht , aber bin zur Zeit wegen der Ausbildung mehr in Oldenburg ! Aber meistens am We und nun wohl auch öfter mal in der Woche zu Hause ! Examensvorbereitung ist schon ne praktische Sache...  
Ich denke das mit den Grenzen kriegen wir dann schon hin !|splat2: 
Ne , wenn wir eh von jedem Verein einer sind , kriegen wir das wohl geregelt ! #6 
Wetter wird ja nun scheinbar auch etwas milder und dann können wir ja mal n guten Termin ausgucken ! Auf das ich dann endlich mal wieder die Räuchertonne anschmeißen kann ! #a 
Aber überleg dir das gut mit dem ausziehen ! Hotel Mama hat da auch eindeutige vorteile... *lach*
Is dann aber ja nicht allzu weit weg !
Ich geh nu mal Bier für die Maibaumfeier kaufen !#g 
Munter


----------



## fischdieb22 (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin zusammen!#h 

Bin neu hier!Komme eigentlich aus dem Ruhrpott aber seit 8 Jahren Mitglied des ASV Hage.
Fahre am 21.7. wieder nach Hage und wollte daher mal hören wie es zur Zeit da oben mit Raubfisch und Aal speziell am Hager Tief, Kiessee Berum und den Nenndorfer Kuhlen aussieht.

Freue mich über eure Infos

LG Philip 

Petri an Alle


----------



## rotauge88 (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

würde mich auch interessieren 
komme ebenfalls aus dem ruhrpott und mache in der nähe des kiessee berums ferien  vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal

zander geht am kiessee berumbur immer ganz gut wenn die badegäste weg sind und dann ziemlich nah am ufer bei den stränden, habe ich mal gehört, habe es aber noch nie so oft auf raubfisch probiert bin ab morgen da

achja: www.asv-hage.de da findest du noch nen paar infos


----------



## petrikasus (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Auricher und Umgebung,

vom 08. bis 23. Juli bin ich mit Familie bei Euch in der Gegend. Wohnen werden wir in Utlandshörn (richtig geschrieben?), westlich von Norden. Das ist eine Empfehlung von Hakengröße 1 (Herbert). 

Könnt Ihr mir ein paar Tips geben, wo ich:
a) am Samstag bis 14:00 Uhr an eine Angellizenz komme,
b) mit der Stippe/Senke Köfis erwische,
c) ein Aal oder Zanderansizt nicht völlig vergebens ist,
d) man Spinnen kann?

Macht euch keine Sorgen, ich bin kein Sackfischer, ich entscheide mich gelegentlich mal einen Fisch in die Pfanne zu legen.

Würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr mir den Start in Euren Gewässern etwas erleichtern würdet.

Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Ostfriese (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Petriekasus.
Um eine Gastkarte  für unsere Gewässer zu bekommen gibt es mehrere möglichkeiten.
Wenn du über Emden nach Norden fährst kannst du die erste Abfahrt  richtung Borssum nehmen.Du fährst von der Autobahn runter und fährst einfach geradeaus bis zur ersten Ampel .An der Ampel biegst du links richtung Borssum ab. Du bleibst wiederum auf der Straße bis nach ca.3km auf der linken Seite ein Baumarkt Janssen und Kruse erscheint die Angelgeräte und auch Gastkarten verkaufen.Wie lange die aber geöffnet haben kann ich nicht sagen.
Wenn du über Aurich nach Norden fährst kommst du durch Moordorf.In Moordorf an der ersten Ampelanlage links abbiegen und immer geradeaus fahren, dann  kommen zwei Angelfachgeschäfte die auch Gastkarten führen.
In der Nähe deiner Unterkunft gibt es mehrere möglichkeiten für dich zu angeln.Der Verbindungskanal von Greetsiel  zum Nordertief ist für Aal und Zanderfänge bekannt.Du solltest dir aber einen großen Vorrat an Ködern beschaffen weil wenndie Wollandkrabben unterwegs sind verbraucht mann einiges.
Aber bei ca. 150 Gewässern wirst du schon das richtige finden.
Eine Gewässerkarte währe von Vorteil die du in jedem Angelgeschäft vor Ort bekommen kannst.
Wenn du noch fragen hast melde dich ruhig.
Schöne Grüße
Ostfriese


----------



## fischdieb22 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@rotauge88
Wie lange bist du denn da?Komme mit nem Kumpel für ne Woche.Vielleicht kann mann ja mal zusammen die Fische ärgern :m .Mit den Zandern am Kiessee ist das so ne Sache.Wir haben leztes Jahr mit drei Leuten a 12 Ruten(12x Köfi!!!) zwei Nächte lang oben in der Bucht gesessen und sage und schreibe EINEN Biss gehabt.:c 
Wir haben alles probiert: Grund, Pose,am Ufer, mittig,vorfachlänge,mittelwasser,großer köfi,kleiner köfi,fetzen!!!Es war nur sch****!
Kennst du das Hager Tief?Da haben wir letztes Jahr super Aalnächte gehabt #6 .
Auf der Homepage finde ich gibts keine sinnvollen Tipps und Tricks!
Danke trotzdem

LG Philip

Petri an Alle


----------



## Holger (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Ich denke, das Janssen & Kruse länger als 14 Uhr aufhat. Aber um sicher zu gehen, ruf dort am Besten mal an.
04921-9581-0. In Moordorf bekommst du nur bis 13 Uhr Karten bei den 2 Angelgeschäften (Müllers Hobbymarkt & Angelcenter Wessels).
Als Gewässer kann ich dir ebenfalls den Greetsieler Verbindungskanal ans Herz legen. Vor allem Aal wird dort sehr gut gefangen. Wenn du nicht direkt auf der Steinpackung angelst, sondern mit Grundmontage in der Mitte des Kanals, wirst du normalerweise nicht allzu viel Last mit den Wollhandkrabben haben.
Ansonsten wären noch das Greetsieler Sieltief interessant, in Richtung Eilsum. Ist ebenfalls nicht zu weit von Norden entfernt. Oder du begibst dich ans Knockster Tief in Emden, was sehr gut zugänglich ist. Dort wirst du auch als Ortsunkundiger ohne Probleme schöne Stellen finden. Besorg dir, wenn du die Gastkarte holst, aber auf jeden Fall eine Gewässerkarte für 6 EURO. So findest du interessante Gewässer und schöne Stellen am Besten.
Alle o.g. Kanäle haben einen guten Aal & Zanderbestand. Zum Spinnangeln würde ich dir raten, es an den besagten Kanälen in den letzten Abend- und den ersten Morgenstunden zu fischen. Tagsüber wird es sicher zu heiß sein für Hecht & Zander. Solltest du es im Speziellen auf Hecht abgesehen haben, fahre von Norden aus Richtung Marienhafe, dort ist der wunderschöne See "Tjücher Moorthun". Wirklich schöner See zum Spinnfischen mit gutem Hechtbestand....

Wenn ich was vergessen habe, einfach fragen.....:q 

PS Das Hager Tief ist aber kein BVO-Gewässer..... 

Edith meint: Köfis kannst du am Besten senken / Stippen beim Frisia-bad in Norden (siehe Gewässerkarte)


----------



## stefanwitteborg (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

...nichts vergessen...smile

...nur das wir ja auch einen aktuellen Tread für Ostfriesland haben...:q 

greetz


----------



## petrikasus (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Ostfriese,

danke für die Infos. Gerade die Gewässervielfalt macht das Problem. Ich habe die Gewässerkarte mit den 147 erlaubten Strecken vorliegen. Welchen Kanal meinst Du genau, ich kann ihn nicht finden|kopfkrat .

Ich bin auch nicht auf die nähere Umgebung fixiert, kann durchaus mal ein paar Kilometer mehr oder weniger fahren.

@Holger: Danke! Ich schau mir das nachher in Ruhe an. Wenn ich noch irgendwelche Fragen habe, werde ich mich melden.


----------



## fischdieb22 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Hallo Holger! 
Die Frage nach dem Hager Tief war auch an _rotauge88 _gerichtet.
Ein Kenner weiß doch das dass Hager Tief zum ASV Hage und nicht zum BVO gehört! 

LG Philip


----------



## Holger (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Petrikasus:

Er meint den Kanal zwischen Schleuse Norder Tief (Leybucht) und Greetsiel. Dort ist sehr gut Aal zu fangen, zudem kommt man mit dem Auto recht nahe ans Gewässer. #6 

Die Gewässer-Nr. hab ich nicht im Kopf, aber schau mal unter 

- Kolk Tjücher Moorthun
- Knockster Tief
- Addingaster Tief
- Altes bzw. Neues Greetsieler Sieltief
- der Kanal zwischen Leybucht und Greetsiel, den Namen hab ich vergessen.

Die Namen sind ja auch noch mal auf der Karte alphabetisch gelistet, sie zu finden sollte kein Problem sein. Eventuell kann man in der Zeit, wo du hier bist, auch mal gemeinsam dort fischen. Schöne Ecke Ostfrieslands haste dir ausgesucht. #6 

@ fischdieb

Alles klar...|supergri 

@ SW

Ich vergess nie etwas, außer manchmal die Bremse vorm Anschlag dicht zu drehen....:q 

PS Der Hund gehorcht mir nach 3 Tagen schon aufs Wort. Call me "Alphatier"....|rolleyes :q


----------



## petrikasus (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

@Holger & Ostfriese: Meint Ihr den Leybuchtmittelgraben (Gewässer Nr. 15 auf der Karte von 2004) oder den Leybuchtverbindungskanal (146)?


----------



## Holger (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Müsste die Nr. 146 sein.....Nr. 15 ist es definitiv nicht. Ich schau heute Abend selber mal nach, bin mir aber 99%ig sicher das es der Verbindungskanal is (146).


----------



## zander-ralf (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Moin Leute,

macht euch noch ein paar schöne Tage an der Knock, am Knockster-Tief und der Krummhörn.
Ich war vor zwei Wochen auf der großen Demo in Emden. Die dänische Firma DONG wird wohl tatsächlich ein fettes Kohlekraftwerk am Rysumer-Nacken (direkt an der Knock) bauen!!! 
Der Hammer ist, in Dänemark sind diese Werke verboten. Nur die doofen Deutschen bauen die Dreckschleudern, in der saubersten Luft, an der Küste auf. Verbrannt wird auch noch sogenannte Blutkohle, die unter erbärmlichen Bedingungen in Südamerika und Asien für Hungerlöhne abgebaut wird. Die Dänen lachen morgen noch, über soviel Dämlichkeit!!!
Der Strom ist übrigens nicht für Ostfriesland gedacht; denn wir haben durch Windkraft eine Energiedeckung von *98%*. Nein, nein der Strom wird weitergeleitet. Hier wird nur verdreckt und gesäuert, von der CO² Belastung ganz zu schweigen.
Es ist eine riesige Umweltsünde die gerade anläuft. 
Sogar die Ärzte auf den Inseln schlagen Alarm. Bei Südwest-Wind, der bei uns sehr häufig ist, versaut uns die „Dreckschleuder“ die besten Gewässer in Ostfriesland bis Wilhelmshaven.
Bei der Demo waren 3.000 Leute. Es wird hoffentlich nicht die letzte gewesen sein. Nächstes Mal müssen 10.000 kommen. Das muss unbedingt noch verhindert werden. *Ich möchte nicht meine Fische schon "sauer eingelegt" aus dem Wasser ziehen und mich selbst und meine Heimat nebenbei noch vergasen lassen!!!*

Genaueres unter www.die-friesen.eu bei "Aktuelles".

Gruß aus Störtebeker-Town
zander-ralf


----------



## stanleyclan (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

junge ein beitrag genügt locke3r.....


----------



## zander-ralf (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 3*

Bei der Sauerei sind das noch 100 zu wenig.
Kennst Du die Landschaft?
Alle sollen wissen was hier abgeht.

Verstehe das bitte nicht falsch.

Grüße aus dem *noch *schönen Ostfriesland!
zander-ralf


----------

